# Rio de Janeiro: Town and Country



## Eduarqui

I live part of time in Rio de Janeiro, where I was born and work today, and other part of time in the countryside not far from the crowded city, so I use to take pictures from both landscapes. Hope you enjoy 

Let's begin!

1- Rio de Janeiro Historic Center, around 15 de Novembro Square:


----------



## Eduarqui

Please forgive me for writing "twon" instead of "town", I made a mistake: if Administration of SSC can correct this, I will be grateful 

Let's go ahead!

2- Rio de Janeiro: around 15 de Novembro Square, close to important cultural buildings:


----------



## Eduarqui

3 - Rio de Janeiro Central Business District and its contrasts.


----------



## Eduarqui

4 - Rio de Janeiro and its architectural contrasts: a traditional building (early XXth Century) in our downtown...







... and a mid 1950s, renovated in early XXIth Century:


----------



## Eduarqui

5- Rio de Janeiro: between Largo da Carioca and República do Chile Avenue, including our new Catholic Cathedral.


----------



## Eduarqui

6 - Rio de Janeiro: old downtown with popular commercial streets.


----------



## Eduarqui

7 - Rio de Janeiro: Campo de Santana, a green heart in our downtown.







8 - Rio de Janeiro: Paris Square, between Downtown and Glória District.


----------



## Eduarqui

9- Rio de Janeiro: Modern Art Museum.







10- Rio de Janeiro: Second World War Monument.


----------



## El_Greco

Amazing place. I love the old colonial architecture the most!


----------



## Eduarqui

11 - Rio de Janeiro: a city close to sea


----------



## Eduarqui

12- Guapimirim: a small town (50.000 inhabitants), nearly 85 km distant from Rio de Janeiro, ideal for living in countryside while not far from that huge city.


----------



## Eduarqui

El_Greco said:


> Amazing place. I love the old colonial architecture the most!


Hello, thanks for seeing these pictures, and I reserved more ones, with colonial buildings, for you 

13- Rio de Janeiro: Church of Santíssimo Sacramento, a colonial church with XIXth Century additions, where royal weddings used to happen in XIXth Century, when Brazil was an Empire.


----------



## Eduarqui

El_Greco said:


> Amazing place. I love the old colonial architecture the most!


14 - Rio de Janeiro: old Convent of Carmelites, and a new plaza to link it with modern city.


----------



## Eduarqui

15- Rio de Janeiro: Municipal Theater, a 1909 masterpiece of Beaux Arts Architecture.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

splendid pics. such variety in Rio alone, let alone the countryside too!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Rio de Janeiro :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Rio de Janeiro :cheers:


Thanks for your message, and I will seek to show a comprehensive view of my hometown and its surroundings.

Like any big city, we have magnificent things and big problems, and the variety of landscapes that will appear in the pictures can give to friends here in SSC an idea of how Rio de Janeiro can be inserted in our metropolitan planet.


----------



## Eduarqui

16- Rio de Janeiro: São Cristóvão District, a traditional part of town, distant nearly 6 km from downtown, and a kind of its extension, due to many light industries and offices, is where I work, and the view from a driver's seat is something like this.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

17- Rio de Janeiro: São Cristóvão District and how that double-decked freeway affects urban environment.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

18- Rio de Janeiro: São Cristóvão District - even when environment is under pressure, it is possible to find ways for an upgrade, with good help of local population.

These trees were kept close to that double-decked elevated freeway, showing an alternative to asphalt and cement.



And the people of this district is deeply involved with restoration of old buildings, keeping an urban memory for everyone (even me, a non-resident)


----------



## Eduarqui

stevekeiretsu said:


> splendid pics. such variety in Rio alone, let alone the countryside too!


Thanks for your message, and I love countryside too - let's see more about exurban Rio de Janeiro.

19- Guapimirim: living in Highland Woods, out of town.


screenshot windows


image hosting no register


free image hosting


free upload


image free hosting


image hosting over 5mb


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

20- Guapimirim: brazilian rain forest.


image ru


image hosting no sign up


upload img


picture host


free upload image


image upload no ads


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

21- Guapimirim: registering many tender feelings of natural world in the woods.


upload image free


upload foto


imag


free upload image


screencast


----------



## Eduarqui

22- Guapimirim: a little catholic church in the country, recently built.


free image hosting


image free hosting


----------



## Eduarqui

23- Guapimirim: with an increasing population of exurbanites coming from Rio de Janeiro to find "the good life", new facilities for newcomers accostumied to urban amenities are blooming, like this small shopping center, the Estação Cambucás.


photo host


image upload free


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Rio de Janeiro is in the center of a metroarea with nearly 12.000.000 inhabitants, so we need to drive a lot till reaching open land, with wooded hills or plantations: Guapimirim, at 85 km from city center, is exactly in the limits of last tentacular extensions of that metroarea and the beginning of "real" countryside.

For many cariocas - name identifying who was born or choosed to live there - accostumied to urban life in apartment buildings (a consequence of continental european culture, as seen in Lisbon, Madrid or Rome), and only recently turning interested about new location in exurbia, going so far till a country house or a country club isn't the most desirable kind of life. Adding our "not-so-good" (to say the least) public transport system - our railways and subways use to be crowded and more efficient only on urban districts -, we have on hands a small group interested about changing life in town for life in the country. But this group is growing  

Let's see one effect of this:

24- Rio de Janeiro: Vargem Grande

Situated nearly 45 km from downtown, and yet a rural district in 1950, Vargem Grande is now within the city limits of Rio de Janeiro (central city, with 6.000.000 inhabitants, covers almost 1.800 km², with master plans and taxes) and, since 1980s, is increasing in population and changing uses of land.

So, on each old rural road, we can see a landscape where, from one side, there is a farm no more used for agriculture... 


adult image

... waiting its conversion to brand new homes, like these ones in a gated community:


image upload free


----------



## Eduarqui

25- Rio de Janeiro: Vargem Grande.

While in Europe many exurbanites use railways for long distance travels, and in USA the private car is considered adequate (Los Angeles is a good example), in Brazil it is easier to find an exurbanite using a service of rented buses, like these ones waiting for custommers on a quiet corner of that old rural road. 


photo host

So, he or she (or me ) can rest while a professional driver experiences the pressure of traffic jam each day of the week.


----------



## Eduarqui

26- Rio de Janeiro: Vargem Grande

In 1940s and 1950s a small number of wealthly cariocas preferred to move from their apartments in Copacabana or Ipanema till country houses, and built their domestic dreams with one eye on romantic ideas and other on modern conveniences, as their counterparts where doing in Beverly Hills (Los Angeles) or everywhere. The result: houses with open plans and historical styles mixed to produce a picturesque effect.

More recently, some of these houses where converted to country clubs:


image hosting over 5mb


photo uploader


how to do a screenshot on a pc


free picture upload


adult photo sharing


----------



## Eduarqui

27- Rio de Janeiro: Vargem Grande

A country club needs to assure that romantic associations with "country", "nature", "exotic" and "leisure" will work together for satisfaction of custommers:


free image uploader


image host


free image uploading

And weekend athletes cannot be forgotten...


upload a gif


image hosting services

... neither contact with trees, shrubs and grass for those wildlife lovers...


image hosting 10mb limit


pic host


picture share


click image upload


upload pic

... and, most of all, the perfect set for barbecue and dancing, because everyone is here to eat and play too 

[
free picture upload


free image hosting


image upload no limit


----------



## capricorn2000

what a great glimpse. Rio has everything - great beaches and beautiful people and colonial buildings and churches with great architecture....
I'm quite impressed with the baroque/rococo interior of the church of Santissimo Sacramento....and is that the Copacabana beach?


----------



## Eduarqui

capricorn2000 said:


> what a great glimpse. Rio has everything - great beaches and beautiful people and colonial buildings and churches with great architecture....
> I'm quite impressed with the baroque/rococo interior of the church of Santissimo Sacramento....and is that the Copacabana beach?


Hello, thanks for visiting this thread, and I hope to show more pics 

You are right: that is Copacabana Beach, and you can see it here too:


screenshot tool


adult photo hosting


----------



## Romashka01

What a superb thread kay: Very nice photos, thanks for posting!


----------



## Eduarqui

Romashka01 said:


> What a superb thread kay: Very nice photos, thanks for posting!


Thanks for your kindness and for coming here. 

I hope to bring more photos, trying to keep an order of presentation of matters to make easier a visual research for each visitor here in SSC


----------



## Eduarqui

28- Rio de Janeiro: Copacabana Palace Hotel

Copacabana Beach is our most famous district, and since 1910s is a very fashionable place to live and to receive tourists. This hotel, inaugurated in 1926, and directly influenced by hotels from the Mediterranean Coast of France, is till now a lavish place to host presidents, kings, millionaires and Hollywood stars.

With restaurants and shops, everyone can visit it with a nostalgic desire to feel the elegance of 1930s, or 1950s 


upload a picture


free image hosting


image url upload


upload pic


upload gambar


----------



## Eduarqui

29- Rio de Janeiro: Copacabana District

One of World's most famous beaches can create a very good place to live and, if a person can live near it, he tries to buy a house or apartment, having each day of his life nice sights as these:


pic host


free photo hosting

Detached houses were common in Copacabana District till early 1930s but, since then, apartment buildings became a dominant typology of residential place, due to increasing costs of land and the "invasion" of home seekers. Buildings from 1930s and 1940s were usually of high standard, with fancy apartments - very desirable as a prestigious address till our days -, but in 1950s less costly buildings brought a chance of living "close to the beach" for many cariocas of middle class.

Here are examples of 1930s and 1940s buildings, not far from Copacabana Palace Hotel, usually with shops on ground level: due to tourism, many of them are souvenir shops.


free image upload


upload photo


photo uploading


images upload


----------



## madonnagirl

very nice photos of Rio and that country houses in the middle of a jungle...impressive, very close to nature.


----------



## Eduarqui

30- Rio de Janeiro: Copacabana District - Subway Station

Copacabana is one of most populated urban districts of all metroarea, and has some subway stations linking it directly to downtown and other parts.

Here is Cardeal Arcoverde Square, with first subway station to open in the neighborhood:


how to print screen on pc

Byke rental, by electronic card use


free upload

Subway Station


screenshot tool


pic hosting


photo uploading


free image uploading


imageupload


image hoster


free image hosting


----------



## Eduarqui

31- Rio de Janeiro: Copacabana District - the "Batcave" of Cardeal Arcoverde Subway Station

A charming story happened when this station was being built: one day an engineer received his son, when working on the excavation, and the little child commented how everything looked like the batcave from that famous heroe.

The engineer convinced our Subway Company to create a special place to remember this childhood dream: here is a ventilation duct...


image upload no compression

... and, when we look up, we see the symbol of Batman on the roof of that duct 


uploading images


----------



## Eduarqui

32- Rio de Janeiro: Copacabana District - Cardeal Arcoverde Subway Station

Excavation directly on the rock created interesting effects, complete with special lighting, exposition of artistic panels and advertising boards.


pic upload


upload pic


image share


image hosting 12mb


gifs upload


----------



## Eduarqui

madonnagirl said:


> very nice photos of Rio and that country houses in the middle of a jungle...impressive, very close to nature.


Hello, thanks for visiting this thread and for your kind words 

A good thing about living in Rio de Janeiro is our proximity with natural world, even without leaving the city, because we have beaches, urban forests and some parks with protected animals.

When I was at Campo de Santana, a park in our downtown - on Page 1 you can see it -, I noted something uncommon at my left, just ahead, after taking a photo from a 1840s building recently restored, on the edge of the park (that yellow building at right):


upload png

I approached and saw, on the grid of that park, a brazilian opossum resting unperturbed by my presence. And he posed patiently for a second photo:


upload images free

Brazilian opossums are different in size and smell from those in northern hemisphere, and often meek - but they have smell, so we need to be careful too


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Eduarqui said:


> A closed building that will be renewed, becoming the cultural:
> 
> upload a picture
> 
> I like this building very much, and hope to see it renewed and back to life


Yes look beautiful, it has a lot character. It deserve to be preserved.


----------



## Romashka01

Amazing city with a lot of beautiful architecture! nice photos kay: thank for sharing, Eduardo!


----------



## Gratteciel

Thanks for all these beautiful pics Eduardo. Rio is a beautiful city with a lot of character.


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> Thank you for these nice words, *yansa*, and it's a pleasure to read your comments


Thank you, dear Eduardo - I'm appreciate your comments too. 



Eduarqui said:


> We're in Winter now, but there are blossoming trees this season of the year too, and our national tree - the *ipê* - is showing flowers, even in not so beautiful parts of my town. I feel the beauty and the effort of Nature to make life going on, and you can understand this feeling, I'm sure.


I understand you very well! 



Eduarqui said:


> Hope to hear more from you, as I hope to show inspiring moments like this, when walking to the office and could register these trees bringing a taste of happiness for everyone:
> 
> image upload without Registration


Beautiful!
Let's hope that nature always will find a way to compensate and heal what mankind destroyed on earth...


(I will try to visit this forum from time to time, but at present I have the
feeling the day could have 48 hours and it still would not be enough to do
everything that has to be done and that I want to do... Hope, this is getting
better soon.)


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for nice comments 



General Electric said:


> Yes look beautiful, it has a lot character. It deserve to be preserved.


Preservation of old buildings wasn't exactly a tradition here till 1970s (only those with historical importance were well maintained), but since then became a source of attention and is attracting more and more people interested in recovering abandoned or misused constructions, and spending money to bring these constructions back to life with new and profitable uses.

This old *sobrado* in São Cristóvão District (not far from my office), from mid XIXth Century, is being renewed and will be a nice restaurant in next future:

screenshot windows

The walls from ground floor are original, in stone, and with different shapes, as usual in mid XIXth Century, because they were covered with plaster later and painted, but now will be presented uncoated - a way to draw attention to the beauty of ancient construction technique.

The walls from upstairs are original too, in solid brick, lighter than stone, but still quite heavy, and will be presented uncoated too. Parts of original stairs, from late XIXth Century, could be recovered (ornate metal work), but everything in wood is brand new.

I'm sure this restaurant will be a new and charming address to stay in and eat with a lot of things around to talk and be pleased  

screenshot windows

screenshot windows


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful photo update... love those colonial residential houses.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful old buildings, Eduardo!
This will be a nice place to be when it's restored. kay:


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> In late 1960s a brazilian boy received from his grandfather a very special gift: a small photo album - in Brazil they are called *álbum de figurinhas*, when small photographs are sold in kiosks with papers/magazines (*bancas de jornal*) and pasted on empty pages. That album was published in late 1950s, which belonged to a decease son... and that little boy received it to show for the future how a gentle vision of that future used to be


Lovely, Eduardo! I had a smile on my face the whole time while looking
at the pics in this nice álbum de figurinhas.   

The Museum of Tomorrow is great too - very exciting architecture and
exposition! kay:

To visit page 9 of your thread was a pleasure for me, Eduardo!


----------



## Eduarqui

capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful photo update... love those colonial residential houses.





yansa said:


> Beautiful old buildings, Eduardo!
> This will be a nice place to be when it's restored. kay:


Here is a XIXth Century house, renewed around 1850 to be a neoclassic country house, and now in a typical urban district - Tijuca, North Zone of Rio de Janeiro. Named *Palacete Laguna*, it is a cultural center and public library under administration of Brazilian Army, because it's dedicated to Military History.

upload images free

upload images free

upload images free

upload images free


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Architectural details around *Palacete Laguna*:

upload images free

upload images free

upload images free

Inside the public space for conventions:

upload images free

upload images free

upload images free

upload images free


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

*Palacete Laguna* was a country house, and now has a small park around the preserved house, with centennial trees showing impressive shapes:

upload images free

upload images free

upload images free

upload images free

Parts of old plot of land were used for new streets (the kind of use I cannot understand many times...), but fortunely some trees were kept untouched:

upload images free

upload images free

upload images free


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really wonderful, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

There is a river passing just in front of *Palacete Laguna*, named *Maracanã* - I'm sure you can recognize this name, from a Stadium near this building, where 2016 Olympic Games will see the Opening Ceremony 

upload images free

upload images free

Gardens between the river and a famous express avenue here - the *Radial Oeste*:

upload images free

upload images free


----------



## Romashka01

Superb photos! kay: impressive tree


----------



## yansa

The thought of Military History being presented in a _pink _building made me smile now. 
Lovely, romantic architecture! kay:
And I love the trees. Thank you for showing us, dear Eduardo!


----------



## Gratteciel

Palacete Laguna is beautiful and those trees are very impressive! Great update Eduardo!


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> The thought of Military History being presented in a _pink _building made me smile now.
> Lovely, romantic architecture! kay:
> And I love the trees. Thank you for showing us, dear Eduardo!


It's because pink was almost the "official color for neoclassic buildings", always with white as a partner, for many years... and this tradition couldn't be broken even in a military institution - things that happen only in Brazil, as we use to say here  

In present times it's more usual to see white everywhere in neoclassic renewed buildings, eventually with details in gold yellow, as in Casa França-Brasil (Page 7 has photographs of this building).


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> The thought of Military History being presented in a _pink _building made me smile now.
> Lovely, romantic architecture! kay:
> And I love the trees. Thank you for showing us, dear Eduardo!


Curiously, the Rio de Janeiro Military College, a late XIXth Century Building inspired by Andrea Palladio (XVIth Century), has soft tones of pink:

picture share

This happens because, in XIXth Century, it was considered adequate to use pink for residential buildings (mainly in neoclassical style), and final result looks light and sweet, exactly as these jujubas (jelly beans) I will eat later in my office, after lunch time  :

pic upload


----------



## Eduarqui

Romashka01 said:


> Superb photos! kay: impressive tree





yansa said:


> And I love the trees. Thank you for showing us, dear Eduardo!





gratteciel said:


> Palacete Laguna is beautiful and those trees are very impressive! Great update Eduardo!


Thanks for enjoying, *Romashka01*, *yansa* and *gratteciel *- as you appreciated the trees, I will make a special selection of photographs with trees on next page, stay tuned


----------



## General Electric

Eduarqui said:


> Curiously, the Rio de Janeiro Military College, a late XIXth Century Building inspired by Andrea Palladio (XVIth Century), has soft tones of pink:


a little sweetness in a world of brute


----------



## openlyJane

Are you looking forward to the Olympic games being hosted in your city, Eduarqui? There seems to be quite a bit of controversy surrounding them.


----------



## Eduarqui

openlyJane said:


> Are you looking forward to the Olympic games being hosted in your city, Eduarqui? There seems to be quite a bit of controversy surrounding them.


I'm looking forward in a very positive way about these Olympic Games, becoming in two weeks - Opening Ceremony will be August, 5th. I'm photographing some new public works for the Games, mainly in Downtown and North Zone, but other places for the Games include Barra da Tijuca (West Zone) and Deodoro (Suburb). 

Our only concern is terrorism, after some bad events recently ocurred in other places, but we haven't terrorism usually (our problem is crime, as in other big cities) and our local authorities are in communication with other governments to prevent attacks.

Controversy happens where the games happen - in London (2012), as in Atlanta (1996) or now, in Rio de Janeiro. There are many doubts about real utility of some installations after the Games ending, and the costs to maintain these installations, while other critics note how it would be better to spend money in local utilities instead of sports fields for an international event. 

But, personally, I'm observing how these Games will be important to create new places, after the Games, open for the public (all the public, including from low income districts), and bringing more knowledge about sports we usually haven't too much contact - like rugby, with increasing popularity in Brazil since Rio was chosen as next Olympic City (guess this contact is important for our new generations).

I know how midias are severe sometimes - in brazilian television, as in CNN or in Internet -, but in Rio there is a positive view in general for the Games, among our population, and among different social classes: this is what counts, after all, and foreigners coming here will have good experiences to include in their lives, as brazilians are already experiencing, I'm sure of that


----------



## Eduarqui

General Electric said:


> a little sweetness in a world of brute


Oh, yes, I can understand this: when I saw a person in nervous condition, I try to help, like here, in Boulevard Rio Shopping Center, not too much time ago  :

free upload image

Maybe I'm looking a little affraid, but everything happened right, and the glass window was very protective too :lol:

And why to be affraid? He and I were green :hug:


----------



## General Electric

Ah ah he look less affraid than the football player with the same name


----------



## Eduarqui

General Electric said:


> Ah ah he look less affraid than the football player with the same name


Specially after that Germany 7 x Brazil 1 (we will never forget this )


----------



## christos-greece

Once again really very nice photos from Rio


----------



## Eduarqui

General Electric said:


> Thank you for your comment Eduarqui! I try to answer with my very approximative english...
> 
> Since 1990's, Swiss industry have loosing enormously employement places, in french part of the country principaly (many places was relocated in german part of the country). Since 2000's the french part have recovered employement in the third sector (mangement, big international corporate as the brazilian Vale by exemple), with massive tax reduction for attraction and some other fact as high level of studies). Many anciant industrial building have been reassigned or demolished. The transformation of those places is again in progress.
> 
> The country is not really touristic (mass tourism), principaly because it's expensive...


Bringing here a post from friend *General Electric*, from his interesting thread about *LAUSANNE*, to comment briefly what is happening with old factories in Rio de Janeiro City Limits.

With increasing land costs, many factories are moving to rural-urban fringe of our metroarea, or searching for more space on other towns and states of our federation. Rio de Janeiro has now less industries than in 1980, and a huge effort from local government (municipality) is trying to change this; with time we will see if this effort will work.

Meanwhile, old factories can be renewed and, if they have a solid style in Architecture, can be interesting landmarks too, like this, in Bangu - a suburban district, nearly 32 km distant from Downtown, Built by english engineers in late XIXth Century, to be a textile factory, it closed activities in 1970s-1980s and, after many discussions, was saved from demolition and renewed to be a very interesting shopping center:

screenshot tool

Oficially, brazilian *futebol *was introduced by those english engineers, in this factory, with a team of workers, in late XIXth Century too.


----------



## openlyJane

Eduarqui said:


> I'm looking forward in a very positive way about these Olympic Games, becoming in two weeks - Opening Ceremony will be August, 5th. I'm photographing some new public works for the Games, mainly in Downtown and North Zone, but other places for the Games include Barra da Tijuca (West Zone) and Deodoro (Suburb).
> 
> Our only concern is terrorism, after some bad events recently ocurred in other places, but we haven't terrorism usually (our problem is crime, as in other big cities) and our local authorities are in communication with other governments to prevent attacks.
> 
> Controversy happens where the games happen - in London (2012), as in Atlanta (1996) or now, in Rio de Janeiro. There are many doubts about real utility of some installations after the Games ending, and the costs to maintain these installations, while other critics note how it would be better to spend money in local utilities instead of sports fields for an international event.
> 
> But, personally, I'm observing how these Games will be important to create new places, after the Games, open for the public (all the public, including from low income districts), and bringing more knowledge about sports we usually haven't too much contact - like rugby, with increasing popularity in Brazil since Rio was chosen as next Olympic City (guess this contact is important for our new generations).
> 
> I know how midias are severe sometimes - in brazilian television, as in CNN or in Internet -, but in Rio there is a positive view in general for the Games, among our population, and among different social classes: this is what counts, after all, and foreigners coming here will have good experiences to include in their lives, as brazilians are already experiencing, I'm sure of that


I’m very happy for you, and hope that the games leave a lasting legacy for your city. :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

That a beautiful industrial building, with his large windows!


----------



## capricorn2000

yeah, everybody's excited about the Olympic games and I'm looking forward to an extravagant 
and fantastic opening entertainment carnival style and the closing as well.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## yansa

Now I had the time to look at the sets on page 8 I've missed so far.
Am not so sure about the "brutalist Cathedral" (it has something which I
don't like so much, but also something fascinating, especially inside).

I very much like #147, Eduardo, where you again show us your beautiful home
in the woods and your nice dogs, and especially love the last pic in #148.
Wonderful! :hug:


----------



## Eduarqui

openlyJane said:


> I’m very happy for you, and hope that the games leave a lasting legacy for your city. :cheers:


Thank you openlyJane: things are going on, with good and not so good News about Olympic installations: last problem was detected on Olympic Village, and Australia team needed to go for a hotel while a "troop" of plumbers and electricians are finishing repairs. Guess everything will be fixed soon to welcome all athletes the way they deserve .



General Electric said:


> That a beautiful industrial building, with his large windows!


These large windows are on north facade - that one receiving more sunlight all the year (Southern Hemisphere) - to permit better work conditions in late XIXth Century factories here, when electricity was expensive and used only in parts of buildings.

Fortunely they were preserved as originally conceived, and now bring a good ambiance for this shopping center.



capricorn2000 said:


> yeah, everybody's excited about the Olympic games and I'm looking forward to an extravagant
> and fantastic opening entertainment carnival style and the closing as well.:banana::banana::banana:


Yes, our television is trying to show something about the preparations for the opening show, but what will be presented is being kept as a secret. There will be dancers and singers - and we will see the result next August 5 



yansa said:


> Now I had the time to look at the sets on page 8 I've missed so far.
> Am not so sure about the "brutalist Cathedral" (it has something which I
> don't like so much, but also something fascinating, especially inside).
> 
> I very much like #147, Eduardo, where you again show us your beautiful home
> in the woods and your nice dogs, and especially love the last pic in #148.
> Wonderful! :hug:


Guess you had same impression of other persons here: they believe this building is a "tribute for volcanoes" or a "garage converted to a cathedral, while the real cathedral isn't completed" (among other impressions). But the interior is really stunning and makes us stay in silence.

Thanks for nice word about the dogs, they're a light every day of my life 

Here is one of these luminous presences in my life: Laika with her springtime version for an Austrian Tiara. My mother made this some years ago, and I say thanks God for the invention of photography and how it keeps love, beauty and dedication for ever 

click image upload


----------



## Eduarqui

Eduarqui said:


> Thanks for enjoying, *Romashka01*, *yansa* and *gratteciel *- as you appreciated the trees, I will make a special selection of photographs with trees on next page, stay tuned


A visit on October, 15th, 2015, to see the blossoming of *Sapucaia* trees, in Quinta da Boa Vista, Rio de Janeiro. "Quinta" is a word to designate country manors in Portugal, and this estate was our emperor's country house close to the city - less than 10 kilometers, in São Cristóvão District. But this was one of emperor's country houses, because Pedro II used very much a manor in Petrópolis, nearly 60 km from Rio.

The main gate:

images hosting

images hosting

The main avenue to reach the palace:

images hosting

images hosting

images hosting

images hosting


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Lovely blossoming *Sapucaia* trees in Quinta da Boa Vista - they blossom always between september and october, as a visit card for our Springtime 

images hosting

images hosting

images hosting

images hosting

images hosting

images hosting


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

A closer view of a blossoming *Sapucaia* tree:

images hosting

images hosting

images hosting

images hosting

images hosting

After blossoming, trees sprawn on the ground the seeds from their "cocoas":

images hosting

images hosting

images hosting


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Quinta da Boa Vista is a nice place to appreciate a typical XIXth Century landscape according to english romantic gardens:

images hosting

images hosting

images hosting

images hosting

images hosting

images hosting

Being so green, spacious and calm, the park attracts many visitors, including our friends from animal world 

images hosting

images hosting

images hosting

This discret bust is a tribute for the french landscape architect Glaziou - the author of master plan for this park, in XIXth Century, and much beloved by all cariocas (he made other parks too, including Campo de Santana - please see Page 1 for photographs with it):

images hosting

images hosting


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely photos, Eduardo!! I especially impressed with their "cocoas" wonderful!


so cute!


----------



## Eduarqui

Romashka01 said:


> Lovely photos, Eduardo!! I especially impressed with their "cocoas" wonderful!
> 
> 
> so cute!


These cocoas could be named, maybe, coconuts (in portuguese: *cocos*), but they aren't exactly a cocoa or coconut, and receive other names in Brazil: *ouriço *or *cumbuca* (vase).

They cannot be eaten by us, but curiously flying bats love them and help to sprawl the seeds when eating inside the empty space of the cocoa.


----------



## paul62

A very interesting look at Rio. Brings to mind an old tune. I don`t know if you are familiar with the group Azymuth?
Great stuff.


----------



## christos-greece

Good, very nice updates; looking for more :cheers:


----------



## Correa_

Nice.


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for your wishes about my health and words of comfort 

I'm getting better and had a vacation today - monday, august 8th -, so I used this day to make some registers in images where many interesting things are happening this Olympic Time: in Copacabana District. The Beach Volley Arena was placed there, and many tourists are enjoying the facilities in this famous district.

My trip starts in Uruguay Subway Station, Tijuca District:

image ru

A volunteer in blue shirt is here, and problably will go to Copacabana too: today it will happen a play between Brazil and Austria in Beach Volley Arena.

image ru

The train is coming:

image ru

Being a terminal station, the train isn't jammed yet, and I could find a place to sit down:

image ru

After a few stations, two artists under contract made a short presentation, reciting brazilian poetry - a nice way to say "welcome" for tourists:

image ru

image ru

After arriving in Cardeal Arco Verde Subway Station, Copacabana District (for more images of this station, please see Page 2), I could observe a lot of people going to the Games:

image ru


----------



## Eduarqui

Already in the surface, I saw many kiosks and /or tents selling souvenirs in the streets...

jpg images

... and I saw too many volunteers helping to find the way till Beach Volley Arena: this girl with megaphone speaks in portuguese and english...

jpg images

... while his partner with a "friendly hand" points the way to that Arena (and the dog seems curious with so many movement around, and with that "friendly hand" too  ):

jpg images

Maps are a good help too:

jpg images

I need to cross the Atlântica Avenue to see the beach and the sand where that Arena was placed:

jpg images

jpg images

These days had an increase in traffic:

jpg images

We see an increase of people from all the World everywhere, as here, a kiosk where you can eat and drink while enjoying the view of this joyful parade:

jpg images

This kiosk, as others in this beach, has its own coconut palm trees 

jpg images

Copacabana Beach: today in the morning was a windy and almost rainy day in Rio, but the beach was full of people, and it wasn't cold - good for sports, after the wind was gone in the afternoon, and a sample of our sun decided to come.

jpg images


----------



## Eduarqui

There are kiosks in the sand too, with many flags from many countries to make easier its location:

screenshot program

We can see people selling handicraft in the sidewalks:

screenshot program

We see too free gymnastic structures people can use before or after enjoying the beach:

screenshot program

A kiosk and famous Copacabana Palace Hotel in background (for more images of this hotel, please see Page 2):

screenshot program

Finally I find where the Beach Volley Arena is...

screenshot program

... and the zoom of my camera could bring more details:

screenshot program

People strolling in the sidewalk of Atlântica Avenue:

screenshot program

screenshot program

screenshot program

screenshot program

screenshot program

screenshot program


----------



## Eduarqui

In this kiosk...

screen shot windows 7

... these sailors from Denmark were enjoying the best of Rio de Janeiro: a good atmosphere, among friendly people 

screen shot windows 7

It's necessary to walk because the game between Brazil and Austria will begin at 03:30 PM, local time, and nobody wants to loose this day:

screen shot windows 7

More volunteers with "friendly hands" ensuring that nobody will be lost today 

screen shot windows 7

People going to the Arena: well, I haven't a ticket, but enjoyed a lot the happiness of who had tickets 

screen shot windows 7

screen shot windows 7

screen shot windows 7

And here is more one special person making these Olympic Games unforgettable, as other persons made in other towns before: the volunteer 

screen shot windows 7

In front of Beach Volley Arena, a nice surprise: this hotel...

screen shot windows 7

... has many tourists from Canada, and they brought part of the spirit of their country to Rio 

screen shot windows 7


----------



## Eduarqui

There were a long queue to go till the Beach Volley Arena in Copacabana Beach...

post img

post img

post img

post img

post img

... but there were trees to be seen and rest our eyes while waiting in that queue...

post img

post img

image free hosting

post img

post img

... and the beach as a promise of more good days:

image search

image search

image search

image search

Tomorrow I will post more photographs showing this olympic day, OK? Good night and till there


----------



## yansa

Dear Eduardo, first of all I'm happy to hear that you already feeling better! 

Thank you for this enjoyable photo walk and fabulous report - I'm now feeling
as if I was there myself. 

Best of all I like the pic with the dog and the volunteer with the "Helping Hand".


----------



## General Electric

Thank you to share with is this great event! Beautiful and interesting shots


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> Dear Eduardo, first of all I'm happy to hear that you already feeling better!
> 
> Thank you for this enjoyable photo walk and fabulous report - I'm now feeling
> as if I was there myself.
> 
> Best of all I like the pic with the dog and the volunteer with the "Helping Hand".





General Electric said:


> Thank you to share with is this great event! Beautiful and interesting shots


Thanks *yansa* and *General Electric*, and thanks everyone coming here 

Let's continue with my Monday 8th 2016 at Copacabana Beach, in the afternoon: a tradition here are the sand sculptures, done by popular artists, and a favorite spot for tourists and their cameras 

Sculptures use to present a miniature version of Rio de Janeiro, with legends of "welcome", eventually adding human, animal, imaginary or religious figures:

upload a gif

upload a gif

upload a gif

This boy is loving the miniatures, but everyone can feel like a child here:

upload a gif

A popular artist making his work, with sand and water:

upload a gif

Other sculpture group, and we see where to give a little contribution for the artist who done this work:

upload a gif

upload a gif


----------



## Eduarqui

What can be seen at Copacabana Beach on a typical Olympics Day:

- a busy staff on each kiosk, serving and showing their charming uniforms (these ones have a nautical theme)

free photo upload

- musicians presenting the best of brazilian music on kiosks with stages

free photo upload

free photo upload

- busy volunteers serving tourists with informations

free photo upload

- a photographer searching for a good angle on Atlântica Avenue sidewalk, very close to the bike lane

free photo upload

- apartment and hotel buildings watching the urban landscape:

free photo upload

- athletes showing their strong movements on a public gymnastics structure

free photo upload

free photo upload

- a very friendly brazilian hairstylist working on open air, and making special haistyles for brazilians and foreigners with ethnical themes - I asked first if I could take a photograph of her while working, because I was affraid about disturbing the work, and she smiled before saying "yes"

free photo upload

free photo upload


----------



## paul62

:applause:Great stuff. Excellent beach shots.


----------



## yansa

Those sand sculpures are really nice! 
And I love the last picture with the hair stylist. kay:

Thank you for the relaxed beach impressions, Eduardo!


----------



## Eduarqui

paul62 said:


> :applause:Great stuff. Excellent beach shots.


Thank you for coming, and here is more Copacabana Beach: presenting a sponsored event where everyone could take part, playing beach volleyball, and with distribution of gifts 

image uploading

image uploading

image uploading

image uploading

image uploading

image uploading

image uploading

image uploading[/url

[url=https://postimage.org]image uploading

image uploading

image uploading


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> Those sand sculpures are really nice!
> And I love the last picture with the hair stylist. kay:
> 
> Thank you for the relaxed beach impressions, Eduardo!



Yes, that smiling hair stylist is lovely, and she has her office in a very beautiful place: the beach :colgate:

photo hosting sites

These trees agree, and they don't want to go away, even if the wind try to make them fly for other place :lol:

photo hosting sites

It's wonderful to see the parade of humankind these days in Rio de Janeiro:

upload a gif

upload a gif

upload a gif

I loved these hats, they're from an european country 

upload a gif

upload a gif

Brazilians singing in the street:

upload a gif

upload a gif

For some reason I imagined this Charlie Chaplin as a gift of Lviv, Ukraine, in my hometown (there are many street artists at Lviv, as our friend *Romashka* shows):

upload a gif


----------



## Eduarqui

Copacabana Beach received special temporary buildings with events to attract tourists when strolling around.

This is a pavilion where a firm is presenting virtual reality (soon in a shop close to you  ):

image upload no compression

image upload no compression

And here is the official licensed store with gifts from the 2016 Olympic Games:

image upload no compression

image upload no compression

image upload no compression

image upload no compression

image upload no compression

image upload no compression

There are tables outside selling collectible pins and bottoms:

image upload no compression

The queue in main entry of that official licensed store: 

image upload no compression

If you're tired of seeing so many queues, it's possible to rest on nice sofas and chairs in this kiosk (and drink/eat something):

image upload no compression


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Let's go back to that queue, because we want to see what is being presented in the store of 2016 Olympic Games:

image hosting

The store looks like a zeppelin hangar, I liked  - and I loved the colors inside, including "vintage pieces" from other Olympic Games:

image hosting

image hosting

image hosting

image hosting

image hosting

image hosting

image hosting

Here we can buy allusive coins and medals of this event, and they're problaby the most expensive collectible pieces of them all:

image hosting

Hummm, the official wine of Olympic Games, in a very limited edition... problably the coach of each olympic team (France included? I don't know) will create restrictions, but for tourists to drink wine or beer is totally free:

image hosting

image hosting


----------



## Gratteciel

Great atmosphere in the city, beautiful shots and lovely description of the scenes. Thanks a lot Eduardo!


----------



## Eduarqui

gratteciel said:


> Great atmosphere in the city, beautiful shots and lovely description of the scenes. Thanks a lot Eduardo!


Thanks for coming, *gratteciel*: the atmosphere on Copacabana made me imagine how a part of *Paseo de La Reforma* was brought by mexican tourists and is now strolling here  

I had a busy day yesterday: after seeing collectible pins and bottoms in front of that official store...

upload image free

... I went directly to the "meeting point" of all olympic tourists in Copacabana Beach: the Symbol of Olympic Games, where everyone makes a selfie or a posed photograph:

upload image free

upload image free

Seen from the beach, with Copacabana Palace Hotel in background:

upload image free

This beautiful group is from Australia, and was very glad:

upload image free

And this handsome man is from an african nation (people around was telling he was problably an athlete on his spare time between the competitions):

upload image free

OK, I'm not handsome, or an athlete, or a tourist (although feeling like one, because I'm amazed with this town - my town), but I couldn't miss the opportunity to make a selfie in this historic moment: August, 8th, 2016. Well, I'm looking a little sad, but it is because I'm recovering from that flu, and you can believe I'm glad in my deep side with these Olympic Games  

upload image free

And I'm glad too with first Gold Medal a brazilian athlete won: *Rafaela Silva*, in feminine Judo


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely pictures and description,Eduardo! I am particularly pleased that you mentioned my hometown in your thread  Fascinating thread!!! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^^^

Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas is a favorite space for relax and leisure: there is silence or music, according to time and place where we are:

upload a gif

upload a gif

upload a gif

upload a gif

upload a gif

upload a gif

upload a gif

upload a gif

upload a gif

upload a gif

There are many open air bars and restaurants around the lagoon, and for visitors of House of Switzerland it is a good chance to see the vibrant nightlife in Rio de Janeiro (well, I can't see, because I need to wake up next morning to work...):

upload a gif

upload a gif

upload a gif

upload a gif

A DJ is seeing what he will play later for dancers of this open air bar:

upload a gif

Oh, my God, it is already 2:00 PM, I need to rush for next House of Nations, in Downtown... subway, here I go!


----------



## yansa

What a wonderful place, dear Eduardo! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Río has so many great attractions; this lake is beautiful, Eduardo!


----------



## General Electric

Woooaw!!! :rofl: Thank you very much! That have me make a great pleasure to see on detail the house of Switzerland, *thank you very much* dear Eduardo!!! :love them:

:banana: We have *luck* to have a so beautiful place for our Baixo, incredible environment. That's marvelous.  

*Dois Irmãos* is beautiful, really impressive mountain. And there is even a Swiss flag in a window on a building behind. 

On the Baixao, we can see the *swiss canton flags*  The house appears to be successful, there are many people! And there's plenty of place, it's almost bigger than the country! 

The *lagoon* is soooooo beautiful, I'm happy to ear that he's less polluted! I hope like you that he will getting totally free with pollution! It is an effort that we must all around the world. ^^

And the *raclette* (melted Swiss cheese), "slllllluppppp", she looks EXACTLY like in Switzerland, she look very appetizing. Same presentation, with boiled potatoes, onion and pickle. I eat a lot of them 

But raclette with a Ice tea, that is a CRIME in Switzerland!!!!!!!! Must be eat with a white wine, or nothing!!!! :lol: Most seriously, I really happy that you try it! Did you have like it? 

Before the game, I hear in swiss TV they brought in Rio Swiss white wine (grown on the shore of Lake Leman). It is a wine that goes very well also with seafood and fish. I have thinking that can make a good mix with Rio and Lausanne 


One time again, *thank you very much*, that make me a huge pleasure to show Baixao suiça, with so *detailed* and *well done* pictures!!!


----------



## Eduarqui

gratteciel said:


> Río has so many great attractions; this lake is beautiful, Eduardo!


Thank you for kind attention, *gratteciel*, and it's time to see the third House of a Nation I visited on August 11th: the *Casa do México* - the *House of Mexico* :hug:

It was installed in the National Historic Museum of Brasil - the MHN (Museu Histórico Nacional), a neo colonial building from early 1920s, as part of our commemorative exposition of 100 years of Independence, in 1922, very close to old Morro do Castelo (Castle Hill), demolished to create room for this exposition (for more information, please see Page 4).

Visitors to this thread know the Church of Nossa Senhora do Bonsucesso (#70, Page 4), seen at right in this photograph - at left we see people going to or lefting the gate where it starts the exposition of the *House of Mexico*.

upload pics

From the street where is the Ladeira da Misericórdia (Slope of Mercy - Page 4) it's already possible to note the movement in the spacious gardens of this museum:

upload pics

The gate where the mexican space is presented for visitors:

upload pics

A first stroll: the mexican olympic committee created a version of a courtyard, taking advantage of that neo colonial architecture from brazilian museum (there are many similarities among spanish and portuguese colonial architecture).

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

Pavilion where we can receive folders with information about Mexico, including tourist destinations, and buy some goods from the country:

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

This pavilion has a stand sponsored by the Fondo de Cultura Económica de Mexico, with very interesting books of high quality, including books of Architecture (I have some of these books, from my school time  ):

upload pics

There are placards showing the modern trade and industry from Mexico, and in background we see a food truck with legitime mexican food  :

upload pics

The food truck has a queue of brazilians and foreigners hungry for good food, but I heard there are individual sellers around with portable coolers, so I'll try to prove a good mexican snack avoiding that queue.

upload pics

More placards showing economic oportunities in México:

upload pics

The pavilion-courtyard is light and elegant, I loved it 

upload pics

A huge TV screen presenting the Olympic Games, live: a nice place to rest and be informed of records and medals happening right now.

upload pics


----------



## Eduarqui

Mexican Olympic Committee decided to present a cultural exposition inside the Brazilian MHN with two themes: the Design of 1968 Mexico City Olympic Games, placed side by side with some examples of 2016 Rio de Janeiro Olympic Games, and a special event showing the Art of Frida Kahlo, with interactive space for children. 

We need to see this, so I'll walk around the beautiful neo colonial building of MHN to buy a ticket 

From outside we have an exciting view about what is waiting for us inside:

screen shots

screen shots

screen shots

screen shots

The box office:

screen shots

One of many lovely courtyards from neo colonial building of MHN (this one is protected from rain with a transparent roof):

screen shots

^^

In next future I promise to show the permanent exposition of Brazilian History here, but now we need to see what our friends from Mexico brought kindly to Rio de Janeiro: the good taste in Design they made in 1968 

screen shots

screen shots

screen shots

screen shots

screen shots

screen shots

Designs of 1968 (Mexico City) and 2016 (Rio de Janeiro) side by side:

screen shots

screen shots

screen shots


----------



## General Electric

Each house look very nice, the organizers have done a real valorisation job! It's very touching.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

The Design of 1968 Mexico City Olympic Games is using too this room our museum reserved due to its interesting ceiling:

image hosting 30 mb

More Design, I'm in Heaven...

image hosting 30 mb

image hosting 30 mb

image hosting 30 mb

image hosting 30 mb

image hosting 30 mb

image hosting 30 mb

image hosting 30 mb

Before leaving this room, I cannot miss the chance to photograph the ceiling: our government made a good choice in international relations reserving this room for our mexican friends 

image hosting 30 mb

The exit door already tell us that Mexico has a special care about the education of their children, and the exposition *Frida and Me* is the way to present this care:

image hosting 30 mb


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

The next part of exposition organizated by the Mexican Olympic Committee is in the MHN Courtyard of Cannons (historic military pieces from colonial and imperial brazilian times), so we need to go there: in the way we see more beautiful placards inviting us to know more about Mexico 

image upload no registration

The Courtyard of Cannons, where neo colonial architecture and historic pieces gave the perfect atmosphere joining these two nations:

image upload no registration

image upload no registration

image upload no registration

The exposition *Frida and Me* was presented in France too:

image upload no registration

The entry to *Frida and Me* Exposition: well, being a special interactive space where children are the most important guests to enjoy this talented mexican artist, I decided to do same thing I done in the *House of Switzerland*, preferring to give my time to children and their parents.

image upload no registration

So, I left the Courtyard of Cannons, looking for that seller of mexican snacks, before going to the fourth House of a Nation to be visited today...

image upload no registration

... and I found him 

image upload no registration

This very sympathetic mexican student living in Rio de Janeiro is with a portable cooler, offering mexican *burritos*, and without queues! What a nice way to say "good bye" (only for a while) to Mexico:

image upload no registration

I bought two burritos and enjoyed every bite kay: (in background we see main facade of MHN):

image upload no registration

Next stop is our fourth House today, stay tuned...


----------



## Eduarqui

General Electric said:


> Woooaw!!! :rofl: Thank you very much! That have me make a great pleasure to see on detail the house of Switzerland, *thank you very much* dear Eduardo!!! :love them:
> 
> :banana: We have *luck* to have a so beautiful place for our Baixo, incredible environment. That's marvelous.
> 
> *Dois Irmãos* is beautiful, really impressive mountain. And there is even a Swiss flag in a window on a building behind.
> 
> On the Baixao, we can see the *swiss canton flags*  The house appears to be successful, there are many people! And there's plenty of place, it's almost bigger than the country!
> 
> The *lagoon* is soooooo beautiful, I'm happy to ear that he's less polluted! I hope like you that he will getting totally free with pollution! It is an effort that we must all around the world. ^^
> 
> And the *raclette* (melted Swiss cheese), "slllllluppppp", she looks EXACTLY like in Switzerland, she look very appetizing. Same presentation, with boiled potatoes, onion and pickle. I eat a lot of them
> 
> *But raclette with a Ice tea, that is a CRIME in Switzerland!!!!!!!! Must be eat with a white wine, or nothing!!!! :lol: Most seriously, I really happy that you try it! Did you have like it? *
> 
> Before the game, I hear in swiss TV they brought in Rio Swiss white wine (grown on the shore of Lake Leman). It is a wine that goes very well also with seafood and fish. I have thinking that can make a good mix with Rio and Lausanne
> 
> 
> One time again, *thank you very much*, that make me a huge pleasure to show Baixao suiça, with so *detailed* and *well done* pictures!!!


Geee, guess I need urgently to learn how to enjoy alcoholic beverages, because I don't want to go to jail :runaway:

Jokes apart, I do enjoyed that raclette, and will eat more as soon as possible 

Thanks for your kind words, really this *House of Switzerland* is being well commented and your Consulate was successful about reserving this space for the exposition. Maybe this explains why we see so many swiss flags in the windows of apartments around: local residents are enjoying these neighboors from other side of Atlantic Ocean, even with increased movement and queues  

The space is really generous, because the Swiss Olympic Committee wished to do a big exposition, and needed room for leisure and to present some firms working in Brazil- Switzerland and other Nations here are correctly understanding that International Trade is part of International Relations, approaching different peoples searching for a better life.



General Electric said:


> Each house look very nice, the organizers have done a real valorisation job! It's very touching.


Yes, all four Houses I visited till now are splendid, and hope to visit more today, saturday


----------



## Gratteciel

Thank you very much, dear friend for showing the House of Mexico and the exhibitions for this wonderful event. Frida Kahlo is an excellent symbol for the image of Mexico. I would have loved to be there. I send you a big, big hug, Eduardo!


----------



## yansa

It's both exciting and touching to follow your ways through the houses of the
nations, dear Eduardo - one can feel your deep joy and enthusiasm presenting
all the interesting events and locations that we find now in Rio to us -
a big thank you and hug! :hug:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Thanks *General Eletric*, *gratteciel* and *yansa* for visiting and commenting: it's time to see that fourth House of a Nation I visited on August, 11th, for 2016 Olympic Games.

And it is the Nation of one of our friends, a recent visitor of Rio de Janeiro:



falp6 said:


> Great pics! They bring to me good memories when I was in Rio two months ago in Copacabana.
> 
> Thanks for share it with us!


Yes, we will see the *Casa da Colômbia* - the *House of Colombia* :hug:

It is other building from early 1920s, as part of our commemorative exposition of Independence Centennial, in 1922, and used now for seasonal events. Situated just in front of the MHN (see above, about the *House of Mexico*), and very close to Guanabara Bay, it can be seen from MHN on other side of the new express avenue linking Downtown to South Zone:

free photo hosting

A zoom to show its facade:

free photo hosting

We need to cross this express avenue...

free photo hosting

.. and we will use the safe pedestrian underpass: on other side we can see a famous neighboring building of *House of Colombia*, from 1908, waiting for renovation (it will happen after the Games) - the Albamar Restaurant (Sea Food).

free photo hosting

free photo hosting

A long queue awaits for us, because this House is other succesfull place to congregate people from all the World 

free photo hosting

Seeing the open space in front of the House:

free photo hosting

Beautiful facade, with many placards presenting Colombia and the national colors of the flag:

free photo hosting

free photo hosting

This very beautiful colombian woman is an employee of the Consulate of her Country, and very very friendly, posing for photographs with a bright smile:

free photo hosting


----------



## Eduarqui

The Colombian Olympic Committee propposed to present an overview of a Country with tradition and modernity: from handicraft to made machine, highlighting the developped agriculture and how it gives raw material for the food industry and its delicious products.

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

The room of Avianca, the most famous Airways Company from Colombia:

image url upload

This beautiful brazilian woman works as a stewardess for Avianca, on the travels between Bogota and Rio de Janeiro 

image url upload

image url upload

Room presenting the Culture...

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

... and the Message for Peace from the Children of Colombia 

image url upload

THis is the Press Room where colombian journalists make interviews with athletes: this day, at noon, some of these awarded athletes came here, before I visited the House, and signed autographs for fans 

image url upload


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Open Space of the *House of Colombia* presents very nice attractions for visitors.

A stage for presentation of colombian musicians and dancers (and when they aren't here, there is their music playing on the loudspeakers):

img host

A kiosk where we can drink the delicious Coffee from their Country, one of most famous around the World:

img host

Important information: this kiosk offers coffee for free tasting, so you can imagine the queue of coffee drinkers here (me included :cheers: ):

img host

img host

img host

I enjoyed very much the architecture of this kiosk and my delicious traditional coffee, colombian style 

img host

A dutch visitor playing with his daughter in this open space:

img host

Employees from Colombian Television making images for News:

img host

People resting on the stairs of this nice building:

img host

Before leaving the House I checked why this tricycle on Open Space looks so popular...

img host

img host

... and discovered this delicious colombian biscuit, served with sweet chosen by the customer:

img host

I chose sweet milk and grated coconut for my biscuit kay:

img host

I left the *House of Colombia* under sun and clouds that, after seeing the photographs of *yansa *presenting her hometown, I started to call "the Viennese Sky" 

img host


----------



## General Electric

Eduarqui said:


> Geee, guess I need urgently to learn how to enjoy alcoholic beverages, because I don't want to go to jail :runaway:


Stay as you are , that's just fine. kay: 

Warning though: melted cheese with large amount of cold liquid doesn't good mix in the stomach :lol:

Nice new pictures, btw


----------



## Eduarqui

General Electric said:


> Stay as you are , that's just fine. kay:
> 
> Warning though: melted cheese with large amount of cold liquid doesn't good mix in the stomach :lol:
> 
> Nice new pictures, btw


Thanks, but fortunely I don't drink a large amount of cold drink when eating - I wait a little after eating everything, for a better digestion 

Yesterday I saw a lot of cold drink, suggested in many gifts, in the Coca-Cola Store, on our Port District, where was created the Olympic Boulevard - a nice pedestrianized avenue with a lot of events (to be presented here soon).

As other Houses installed in this avenue, that store is in a renewed warehouse:

gif upload

gif upload

gif upload

gif upload

gif upload

gif upload


----------



## diddyD

A superb lot of pics.


----------



## Eduarqui

diddyD said:


> A superb lot of pics.


Thank you for comming here and please feel free to see everything about these Olympic Games in our posts


----------



## Eduarqui

We will continue our visit to the Houses of Nations commemorating the 2016 Olympic Games :cheers:

This saturday, August 13th, I went to the *Casa da Finlândia* - the *House of Finland* :hug:

It was installed in *Casa França- Brasil*, Historic Downtown - if you did not see this building, created by architect *Grandjean de Montigny* in 1820, please see Page 7, with a preface about brazilian "Nostalgia for the Future", citing a book by austrian writer *Stefan Zweig*.

I used a bus to go and, while walking in the vicinity of Casa França-Brasil, could see the fabulous *Church of Nossa Senhora da Candelária* (I promise to present this historic building in next future - well, I'm collecting promises, as you can see  ):

free upload

A balloon of a local brewery - Skol Beer - can be seen in the Olympic Square (to be presented in next future too...), with official name Pio Onze Square, between that church and Casa França-Brasil (it can be seen at right background in this photograph):

free upload

The *House of Finland* is coming, but there is a long queue, as usual...

free upload

free upload

... and, tallking with other people in the queue, I discovered why it is so kilometric: Santa Claus came from Finland to the Olympic Games, and will receive children from all over the World in this House!

This means children... their parents... their grandparents... the longest queue I could imagine... and only one queue... but I want to see last News about finnish technology, so I must come in:

free upload

The queue is around the corner 

free upload

Side facade of neo classic (1820) Casa França-Brasil, and that balloon is flying with tourists:

free upload

After exactly one hour, I am reaching the main entry 

free upload

free upload


----------



## Eduarqui

The Finnish Olympic Committee welcomes the visitors presenting a modern country, with tradition, modernity and Santa Claus too 

photo hosting

Skylight of Casa França-Brasil with a reflected blue light displaying finnish sponsors:

photo hosting

The neo classic architecture of Rio de Janeiro suited very well with this exposition, maybe remembering the townscape of Helsinki  

photo hosting

photo hosting

photo hosting

photo hosting

photo hosting

I love Finnish Design 

photo hosting

This Cultural Institute links Finland and Latin America Nations, Brazil included, offering high quality classes, excelent books...

photo hosting

... and a fabulous good taste about furniture design 

photo hosting

Finland has tradition in environmental care:

photo hosting

Next August 21th, there will be a free tasting of this finnish beverage (only God knows the extension of this future queue...):

photo hosting

The room with a digital game where you make virtual ice fishing, a success among children:

photo hosting

Members of the Finnish Olympic Committee:

photo hosting


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

These friendly finnish engineers are presenting a virtual tour on the *House of Finland*, with a game included, to be seen on tablets and cell phones: they kindly posed for my camera.

upload a gif

image hosting no register

The Coffee Bar:

upload a gif

Whetever I look there are children, with their occupied families carrying them...

image hosting no register

... because the queue to see Santa Claus is long...

image hosting no register

... and there are adults wishing to talk and take photographs with Santa Claus too:

image hosting no register

Santa Claus is almost here and, after coming, receives everyone with smiles, hugs and good words:

image hosting no register

image hosting no register

image hosting no register

Brazilian TV is here to interview Santa Claus - what a magic he can do for our hearts!

image hosting no register

image hosting no register

I left the *House of Finland* through its backyards, after a nice visit, and strolled to see the Olympic Boulevard: I promise - again - to show this brand new urban space as soon as possible, but first there are more Houses to visit.

image hosting no register


----------



## falp6

Eduarqui said:


> ... and discovered this delicious colombian biscuit, served with sweet chosen by the customer:
> 
> img host
> 
> I chose sweet milk and grated coconut for my biscuit kay:
> 
> img host



*What a great pictures! I little part of my country in Rio Olympic Games.* 

This dessert is named in Spanish "Obleas". It's very popular and delicious. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Such an iconic city. And Team G.B doing their best ever....


----------



## Eduarqui

falp6 said:


> *What a great pictures! I little part of my country in Rio Olympic Games.*
> 
> This dessert is named in Spanish "Obleas". It's very popular and delicious. :cheers:


Thanks for coming, and for sending this lovely part of Colombia to Rio de Janeiro - I agree completely with that "popular and delicious" part 



openlyJane said:


> Such an iconic city. And Team G.B doing their best ever....


Yes, I have seen British athletes on the Games, they're doing their best


----------



## Eduarqui

Today - August, 15th - I had a spare time in the afternoon, and used it to visit more one House of a Nation. I'll show first my trip till it 

I left the office at noon and walked till São Cristóvão Suburban Railway Station, integrated to São Cristóvão Subway Station:

free photo upload

Students waiting the green light to cross the street in front of that station:in background we see trees from the park of Quinta da Boa Vista, where are those Sapucaia Trees presented in this thread  

free photo upload

That railway station was renewed recently for the Olympic Games 

free photo upload

free photo upload

free photo upload

From the railway station we can see in background part of Maracanã Stadium, where happened the 2016 Olympic Games Opening Ceremony:

free photo upload

free photo upload

Seeing the tracks of suburban railway lines in direction of our Downtown:

free photo upload

free photo upload

Walking to São Cristóvão Subway Station, I could take this photograph of São Cristóvão Suburban Railway Station, with a surviving late XIXth Century Building in foreground, now used as an office for the Railway Administration:

free photo upload


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Finally I'm in the plataform of São Cristóvão Subway Station - here it is yet a metro surface railway:

free photo upload

free photo upload

Many Countries are making publishing in Rio de Janeiro, due to the Games (tourists coming here can go in next future for those Countries too  ), as we see here...

free photo upload

... with a placard inviting to know Korea:

free photo upload

The Supersonic Subway Train is coming (OK, it isn't really "supersonic", but looks like one  ):

free photo upload

Inside the train, with many cariocas and tourists:

free photo upload

I need to make a connection in Botafogo Subway Station, because I need to change Line 2 for Line 1 of Subway System:

free photo upload

free photo upload

The subway train is coming to Botafogo Station, and I need to take it to go till Ipanema District:

free photo upload

Inside this train:

free photo upload


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

General Osório Subway Station, in Ipanema District: my destination for that visit to more one House of a Nation.

free photo upload

free photo upload

free photo upload

Many subway stations received details citing the Olympic Games, as here, in the pavement, looking like a pool of competition:

free photo upload

A wall panel in General Osório Subway Station, citing the Banda de Ipanema, a Carnival Group that plays music and makes big parties each Carnival on the streets of this District: 

free photo upload

I'm reaching the ground...

free photo upload

... directly to famous Ipanema District, the land of "The Girl from Ipanema" (a Bossa Nova song, by Tom Jobin):

image upload no size limit

This part of Rio de Janeiro has a bustling night life, with many fashionable pubs, restaurants and discotheques: this is an Irish Pub :cheers:

image upload no size limit

Lovely General Osório Square, with its colonial fountain, busts and pidgeons 

image upload no size limit

image upload no size limit

image upload no size limit

image upload no size limit


----------



## Eduarqui

Ipanema is a high class residential and commercial district...

screenshot windows 7

... but it is typically carioca, with traditional spots like this kiosk where we can buy papers, magazines, postcards... and where we can see more pidgeons too 

image upload

Ipanema Beach is coming, but first we need to cross Vieira Souto Avenue, one of most expensive adresses in Rio de Janeiro:

image upload

image upload

image upload

image upload

Highrises in Vieira Souto Avenue:

screenshot windows 7

screenshot windows 7

Handicraft being offered by sellers on the beach sidewalk:

screenshot windows 7

Protected vegetation (typical of sand soils):

screenshot windows 7


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Ipanema Beach is a landscape of Freedom close to Nature...

image upload

... and it is a very good place to see the Hill of Dois Irmãos (Two Brothers):

image upload

image upload

Cagarras Islands, as seen from the beach - a natural reserve for seagulls and their nests:

image upload

As we saw before in Copacabana, here are free public gymnastics structures too:

image upload

There are many kiosks in the beach, selling sandwichs and beverages, with many flags to commemorate the Olympic Games:

image upload

image upload without registration

image upload without registration

Prints of famous paintings:

image upload without registration

Colorful Towels, very necessary to sit down on the hot sand:

image upload without registration

picture uploading

Beach Volleyball is very popular in Rio de Janeiro (the Olympic Arena for this game was installed in Copacabana Beach):

image upload without registration

image upload without registration

A kiosk with refreshments on Vieira Souto sidewalk:

picture uploading

This is a typical Lifeguard Station -a standard in Rio de Janeiro...

picture uploading

... and the view from its deck on upper level is marvelous 

picture uploading

picture uploading

Trees in protected parts close to the beach:

picture uploading

These guys, nicknamed "gatos" ("cats", as cariocas call handsome muscle men), are going in direction of our destination...

picture uploading


----------



## Eduarqui

... and this destination is the *Casa da Dinamarca* - the *House of Denmark* :hug:

A service structure with depot for the House...

free upload

free upload

... with a "Happy Wall" where children can play, creating colorful figures:

free upload

free upload

The Consulate of Denmark could install two light pavilions on the sand of Ipanema Beach, and they have a nice modern architecture:first pavilion presents modern aspects of this Country, calling attention to environmental concerns, while second pavilion is the "Lego House", for children.

I went directly to that first pavilion:

free upload

free upload

free upload

free upload

The importance of bikes for daily life in Denmark is exposed outside:

free upload

free upload

free upload

free upload

How to recharge our cell phones when biking:

free upload

Coming in:

pic upload

pic upload

pic upload

The roof is amazing:

pic upload

Journalists make interviews with the Danish Olympic Committee on the beach - seems very nice, specially in Rio de Janeiro 

pic upload


----------



## Eduarqui

I really loved the architectural solution of this pavilion 

free image uploading

free image uploading

image hosting site over 5mb

image hosting site over 5mb

image hosting site over 5mb

image hosting site over 5mb

free image uploading

free image uploading

Enjoying the exposition:

image hosting site over 5mb

image hosting site over 5mb

image hosting site over 5mb

free image uploading

free image uploading

Members of the Dannish Olympic Committee, with elegant suits and hats:

image hosting site over 5mb

Showing the dannish technology for virtual reality...

free image uploading

image hosting site over 5mb

... and this beautiful and friendly dannish attendant posed for my camera:

image hosting site over 5mb


----------



## Eduarqui

The first pavilion of the *House of Denmark* makes us remember how important is to take care of our children, with health, education, culture and leisure:

free image uploading

photos upload

free image uploading

image hosting over 10mb

Adults should remember they were children, and should give importance to the enchantment of those years: here I am, projected on a funny view of a dannish screen, to remember and smile 

photos upload

The "Lego House", as seen from the first pavilion, with the Hill of Dois Irmãos (Two Brothers) in background:

photos upload

photos upload

The "Lego House", as seen from the sidewalk of Vieira Souto Avenue: a nice architecture, light and simple (I loved it too):

photos upload

photos upload

photos upload

I preferred to let the "Lego House" for children and their parents, repeating what I done in my visits to the *Houses of Switzerland and Mexico*, and left the *House of Denmark* after a last view of the beach and the sea, very grateful for seeing this splendid exposition 

photos upload


----------



## yansa

What an exciting time for Rio (and for you, Eduardo, and of course for us,
because of your excellent picture reports )! kay:



Eduarqui said:


> I left the *House of Colombia* under sun and clouds that, after seeing the photographs of *yansa *presenting her hometown, I started to call "the Viennese Sky"
> 
> img host


 Thank you for thinking of my Vienna sky pics under the Rio sun!  :hug:


----------



## General Electric

Very nice updates, Eduarqui! Awesome beach, a great spot for the House of Denmark! 

The "Supersonic" Subway Train look great, very nice infrastructure! kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you so much for this nice walks through all the houses of the nations, Eduardo!
I now played "The Girl of Ipanema" in the background, very nice. 

Ipanima Beach is great!
Superb pics! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> What an exciting time for Rio (and for you, Eduardo, and of course for us,
> because of your excellent picture reports )! kay:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for thinking of my Vienna sky pics under the Rio sun!  :hug:



Yes, it's an exciting time: I had yesterday a chance to feel myself in *Lviv, Ukraine*, because I took part of a nice meeting that exists too in that town, where lives our friend *Romashka* :hug:

These young persons were in front of the Museum of Tomorrow (already presented in this thread), with lovely umbrellas making me remember "Les Parapluies de Lviv"  ...

image url upload

... and they were giving a very nice gift: free hug ("abraço grátis", in portuguese), as I saw on a square in Lviv :hug:

image url upload

This young brazilian lady asked to take a shot with me and the friendly friend from Chile that gave me that free hug...

image url upload

... and here we are :colgate:

image url upload

I liked the hug, and those mirrored glasses too


----------



## Eduarqui

General Electric said:


> Very nice updates, Eduarqui! Awesome beach, a great spot for the House of Denmark!





yansa said:


> I now played "The Girl of Ipanema" in the background, very nice.
> 
> Ipanima Beach is great!
> Superb pics! :applause:


Thanks for messages, *yansa* and *General Electric*, and Ipanema Beach is really inspiring: it has the sea, the sand, the sports,...

image url upload

image url upload

... the Nature close to Humankind...

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

... and a light architecture for leisure and health care in the sidewalk:

image url upload

image url upload

I guess this Dream Landscape inspired a Country taking part of these Olympic Games  - we can see in this apartment building, in Vieira Souto Avenue, the flags of Brazil and Germany...

image url upload

... because there is more one House of a Nation around, in neighboring Leblon Beach: the *Casa da Alemanha* - the *House of Germany* :hug:

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

^^

I took these photographs last monday, after visiting the House of Denmark, but it was closed, and will open tomorrow, thursday (Auguts 18th), till sunday, with many activities for children: the German Olympic Committee wants to bring their Country to the Beach - *"Oli Ale Alemanha na Praia".*

I saw the programation in a placard and they will present sports and virtual reality games


----------



## Romashka01

Eduardo, your descriptions and pictures are a real treat for the soul.. Thank you for sharing with us! :hug:


----------



## General Electric

Very nice pictures, give the punch :banana:


----------



## yansa

I'm looking forward to your next adventures, dear Eduardo! kay: :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

General Electric said:


> Very nice pictures, give the punch :banana:


Guess you're talking too about the gold medal a brazilian won in Boxing... yes, it was and it is great 

There is more one interesting "give the punch" (in a peaceful way too) happening here right now: the Consulate of Switzerland and the Swiss Olympic Committee informed that the very succesfull *Casa da Suíça - House of Switzerland* will remain open till September 18th, to be here during all Paralympic Games kay:

(it will be the only House of a Nation to remain open all this time, at least as informed till now  )



yansa said:


> I'm looking forward to your next adventures, dear Eduardo! kay: :cheers:


This week I went to the *Casa de Portugal* - the *House of Portugal* :hug:

And the Portuguese Olympic Committee brought a historic huge sailboat to be the house - the *Sagres* :eek2: (they impressed a lot!)

Let's see this beautiful sailboat, anchored in the Brazilian Naval Base of _Ilha das Cobras _ (_Island of Snakes _, a colonial name).

In the Main Gate of the Naval Base...

image upload without registration

... and strolling in front of the old Navy Department Building (in 1960, when our government moved to Brasília, the Navy Department was transferred too), a very good example of monumental architecture from 1930s:

image upload without registration

From the esplanade of that building we can see the Ilha das Cobras on Guanabara Bay...

image upload without registration

... and the *Sagres* Sailboat anchored there - good News, the historic Brazilian Sailboat *Cisne Branco* (*White Swan*) is anchored behind the Sagres, and will be open for visitation too  - both ships are used to teach future sailors and officers from respective Navies in the traditions of sailing.

image upload without registration

The queue to see both sailboats is already huge one hour before the beginning of visitation, waiting in that esplanade of old Navy Department Building:

image upload without registration

The bridge, built in 1930, linking the continent to that island.: we'll need to walk ...

image upload without registration

... and this will be great, because the view of town and bay from the bridge is wonderful:

image upload without registration

image upload without registration

image upload without registration

(^^ the Museu do Amanhã - Museum of Tomorrow can be seen at left, background: for more images of this building, please see Page 9)

Already in the Ilha das Cobras, enjoying the landscape, including remaining vegetation:

image upload without registration

image upload without registration

image upload without registration

image upload without registration

image upload without registration

image upload without registration

The Portuguese Sailboat is in front of our eyes:

image upload without registration


----------



## Eduarqui

The Portuguese Olympic Committee welcomes the visitors:

20mb image hosting

20mb image hosting

20mb image hosting

The view of Sailboat Sagres from the docks on Ilha das Cobras is already very interesting:

20mb image hosting

20mb image hosting

20mb image hosting

20mb image hosting

20mb image hosting

20mb image hosting

20mb image hosting

A brazilian military helicopter is part of the show (and of the security work during these Olympic Games):

20mb image hosting

A portuguese sailor in the bridge linking the docks to the sailboat:

20mb image hosting

Safety Rules to be followed in the sailboat:

20mb image hosting

We will cross the bridge, and we are in Heaven 

20mb image hosting

20mb image hosting

View from this bridge:

20mb image hosting

20mb image hosting

(^^ in this photograph we can see in background the colonial Monastery of São Bento, among most stunning historic buildings in Rio de Janeiro)

We are aboard, and everything looks fabulous :master:

20mb image hosting

20mb image hosting

20mb image hosting


----------



## Eduarqui

Sagres Sailboat is a Work of Art in Wood and Metal, and everyone is amazed (specially me  ):

screenshot on pc

screenshot on pc

screenshot on pc

screenshot on pc

screenshot on pc

screenshot on pc

screenshot on pc

screenshot on pc

screenshot on pc

screenshot on pc

screenshot on pc

screenshot on pc

screenshot on pc

screenshot on pc

screenshot on pc

screenshot on pc


----------



## Eduarqui

Friendship between Portugal (at left) and Brazil (at right) :hug:

screenshot on pc

Portuguese sailors resting and checking their cell phones on the deck:

screenshot on pc

This queue is to prove the famous wine and delicious sweets from Portugal:

screenshot on pc

screenshot on pc

screenshot on pc


----------



## Eduarqui

I'm reaching the deck on the stern of Sagres...

image url

... and here is a good place to enjoy the view of Rio de Janeiro and its bay:

image url

image url

image url

From this deck we can see the Brazilian Sailboat Cisne Branco anchored on Ilha das Cobras too (and I need to visit it!):

image url

Before going to that sailboat, I'll take a last look at Sagres:

image url

image url

image url

image url

image url

(^^ in this photograph we can see the original metal plate from the shipyard that built this saiboat, in Germany)

Congratulations for a portuguese athlete and her olympic medal 

image url

This sailboat has a long story: it belonged to Germany between 1937 and the end of Second World War, being transfererred to Brazil as part of payment for war debts, and in 1962 it was transferred to Portugal: my father was from the Brazilian Navy and travelled here in early 1950s, before meeting my future mother (their first date was in november, 1953  ).

This plate is a resume of its more than 70 years of permanent sailing :cheers2::

image url

I'm back to docks, and registering some views of the stern of Sagres:

image url

image url

image url


----------



## Eduarqui

*Cisne Branco* (in english: *White Swan*), the Sailship of Brazilian Navy, where our future sailors and officers learn the traditions of grace and humility before the forces of the sea and the wind:

screen shot on windows

Already falling in love about this stunning sailship:

screen shot on windows

screen shot on windows

screen shot on windows

screen shot on windows

screen shot on windows

Brazilian Military Staff welcomes Olympic Visitors on the bridge:

screen shot on windows

More Brazilian Military Staff on the Deck welcoming the Visitors, ready to answer everything about the Sailship and the Navy - well, because they are friendly and handsome, I could hear many hearts beating faster around 

pic upload

pic upload

pic upload


----------



## Eduarqui

Masts, ropes and its accoutrements in Cisne Branco are a permanent source of beauty to me, as if they were liberating webs of Humankind in contact with Nature 

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb


----------



## Eduarqui

Nominating the ship and life aboard:

post img

post img

image hosting websites

post img

post img

post img

image hosting websites


----------



## Eduarqui

Flight Deck, as seen from outside:

screen capture software

Strolling on the Deck of Cisne Branco:

pic upload

pic upload

pic upload

pic upload

pic upload

pic upload

pic upload

pic upload

pic upload

pic upload

pic upload

pic upload

pic upload

image upload free

Details catching our attention:

image upload free

image upload free

image upload free

image upload free

image upload free

image upload free

image upload free

image upload free

image upload free


----------



## Eduarqui

Bow of Cisne Branco:

image hosting over 10mb

image hosting over 10mb

image hosting over 10mb

Strolling on the Bow:

image hosting over 10mb

image hosting over 10mb

image hosting over 10mb

Main Deck and the romantic feeling of a Golden Past yet with us 

upload foto

Stern of Cisne Branco:

photo uploading

photo uploading

photo uploading

From the stern we have more stunning views of Rio de Janeiro, Guanabara Bay...

photo uploading

photo uploading

photo uploading

photo uploading

... and part of the Shipyard and the Armory of Brazilian Navy:

photo uploading

photo uploading

My father sailed in this boat too, and I made this selfie on the stern, problably where he dreamed about his future life many times:

upload foto

Leaving the Cisne Branco, after a fabulous day, and taking a last (for a while) look at the sailship and the brazilian flag 

upload foto


----------



## Romashka01

Cool update,Eduardo! kay:


----------



## General Electric

Eduarqui said:


> There is more one interesting "give the punch" (in a peaceful way too) happening here right now: the Consulate of Switzerland and the Swiss Olympic Committee informed that the very succesfull *Casa da Suíça - House of Switzerland* will remain open till September 18th, to be here during all Paralympic Games kay:
> 
> (it will be the only House of a Nation to remain open all this time, at least as informed till now  )


I didn't know, that's great 

Casa de Protugal is really amazing. These sailing boat are beautiful, with the waterfront landscape it's astonishing. The portrait of Brazilian and Portuguese sailors is fine kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Romashka01 said:


> Eduardo, your descriptions and pictures are a real treat for the soul.. Thank you for sharing with us! :hug:





Romashka01 said:


> Cool update,Eduardo! kay:


Thank you, dear *Romashka*: friends like you make me try my best when updating here 

After visiting those sailships, I went directly to Olympic Avenue (to be presented soon), to see more one House, but not exactly the House of a Nation, although serving as its representative.

The *United States of America *are winning many medals in these Olympic Games and, before the Opening Ceremony, preferred to be represented here by one of its most famous institutions, when the word "basketball" appears. So, I went to visit the *House of NBA in Rio de Janeiro* :hug: (NBA = National Basketball Association). It was a smart decision, because there is a "crazy about NBA" among brazilian teenagers - and foreign teenagers, for sure, as exists among children and adults.

The problem is that the *House of NBA * has the worst queues of these Olympic Games: I stayed two hours and a half before coming to its interior :dead: 

From outside we're presented to the wonderful world of basketball:

upload gambar

(^^ in background we see the *Espaço Rio de Janeiro*, to be presented soon)

The House of NBA is in one of those many renewed warehouses on the seaport, now a planned extension of our Downtown:

upload gambar

A zoom to show placards with stars of NBA and fans waiting to come in: mainly teenagers (geee, I'm a "ty", not a "teen", hope to make this work...)

upload gambar

Well, I need to see the face of the monster, i mean, the queue, if I want to come in...

adult photo sharing

adult photo sharing

... and sometimes I guess this is the ocean of people where I need to swim:

adult photo sharing

The NBA Organization had the good idea of contracting brazilian students to help visitors with askings:

adult photo sharing

adult photo sharing

Finally I'm in...

adult photo sharing

adult photo sharing

... and the huge interior talked directly to my heart:

imagen

imagen

imagen

imagen

imagen

imagen

imagen

imagen

imagen

imagen

imagen

 *I love warehouses*


----------



## yansa

Thank you for taking us with you into this real sailing ship heaven, Eduardo! kay: 

A lot of phantastic, breathtaking pics full of beauty and nostalgia! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

One of most interesting things I saw inside (after the splendid interior without visual obstructions) is the "NBA Stage", where shows, interviews and games with fans to prizes happen all the time.

Here we see the stage with a giant screen showing everything happening on that stage...

upload gambar

... and here is the Master of Ceremony:

upload gambar.

He is brazilian, speaks both in portuguese and english without problems, and is very friendly:

upload gambar

The NBA Star and Legend *Bruce Owen* is interviewed by the Master of Ceremony, by many fans (absolutely mad about him  ), and takes part of the games with fans, giving prizes :

upload gambar

upload gambar

upload gambar

upload gambar

upload gambar

upload gambar

upload gambar


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

The shows on this NBA Stage are great, usually presenting very beautiful and talented dancers, a famous team mascot and impressive basketball players doing unbelievable things in a game.

Here are the *Honey Bees*, and the audience gets crazy with them 

adult image

adult image

adult image

adult image

Here comes *Burnie*, a Team Mascot, and everyone is amazed with him 

adult image

adult image

adult image

adult image

adult image

adult image

adult image

adult image

The *Kings Dunkers*, from Sacramento, California: they're so fast that is almost impossible to register their game with my camera:

adult image

adult image

adult image

adult image

adult image

adult image

adult image

adult image

adult image

adult image

^^ Try to find the players above, they are really "supersonic" :colgate:


----------



## yansa

^^ Unbelievable how the players jump! :lol: kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

And, while the show goes on with the *Wizard Girls*, the Team Mascot *Crunch* and the fabulous *Brooklyn Hype*...

capture

capture

capture

capture

capture

capture

capture

capture

capture

capture

capture

capture

capture

capture

capture

capture


----------



## Eduarqui

... I saw more attractions on this *House of NBA*:

image

image

image

image

image

image

image

image

image

image

image

image

image

image

image

There is a NBA Store too, and you will note that there is empty space on those shelves with pillows on the wall: well, I bought three NBA Pillows for my country house 

image

image


----------



## yansa

^^ The children are so nice, grabbing that balls...


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

There is a NBA Bar, with beverages and hamburgers! After two and a half hours in that queue (please see the photographs on Page 19), I need hopelessly to drink and to eat.

I went two times till the bar, and stayed a good time, first in the afternoon...

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

(^^ Champion Burger, delicious kay

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

... and again in the night, when the bar looks almost a magic cave:

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

After eating two hamburgers and drinking five 350 ml cups of Pepsi-Cola, I could feel myself strong enough to leave the NBA House: it was a busy but very nice day 

image url upload


----------



## Eduarqui

General Electric said:


> I didn't know, that's great
> 
> Casa de Protugal is really amazing. These sailing boat are beautiful, with the waterfront landscape it's astonishing. The portrait of Brazilian and Portuguese sailors is fine kay:


Thanks for coming, and I'm glad how swiss citizens want to stay more time on Rio 



yansa said:


> Thank you for taking us with you into this real sailing ship heaven, Eduardo! kay:
> 
> A lot of phantastic, breathtaking pics full of beauty and nostalgia! :applause:


These sailships are among most fabulous visits I done in recent years, really unforgettable 



yansa said:


> ^^ Unbelievable how the players jump! :lol: kay:


They are faster than my finger clicking the camera :lol:



yansa said:


> ^^ The children are so nice, grabbing that balls...


Yes, children are loving these Olympic Games too, I'm hopeful we will have a new generation of sportspeople here - great :cheers:


----------



## Jorge M

This is definitely the most complete thread about Rio I've ever seen in my 8 years of SSC.
Congratulations, Eduarqui!


----------



## General Electric

Thank you for the reports! kay:

Have all sports an house during the game for representing?


----------



## Gratteciel

Great updates, Eduardo! Thank you very much for guiding us through this wonderful city and its Olympic Games. Muito obrigado amigo.


----------



## Eduarqui

Jorge M said:


> This is definitely the most complete thread about Rio I've ever seen in my 8 years of SSC.
> Congratulations, Eduarqui!


Thank you for coming and for your kind message, please feel free to look everything here 



General Electric said:


> Thank you for the reports! kay:
> 
> Have all sports an house during the game for representing?


I think so, and more houses will stay here during Paralympic Games 



gratteciel said:


> Great updates, Eduardo! Thank you very much for guiding us through this wonderful city and its Olympic Games. Muito obrigado amigo.


Muchas gracias, and we will have the *House of Mexico* here till september 18th, due to Paralympic Games. And more houses too: from *Switzerland, Germany, Colombia, Korea* (will have a kiosk in Copacabana Beach, to show next Winter Games), *Japan* (in Paço Imperial), and maybe more. 

I hope to visit these houses again, or for first time (Japan. Germany, Korea), presenting here their expositions


----------



## Eduarqui

Yesterday we had the Ending Ceremony of *2016 Olympic Games* in Rio de Janeiro, and it was really a fabulous event. But very soon - from September 7th till 18th - we will have another fabulous meeting here: the *2016 Paralympic Games* 

And this town will receive again many athletes and visitors, for our amazed eyes and hearts 

Many events will happen in Houses of Nations, and we have a House too: the *Casa do Brasil* - the *House of Brazil*, where our diversity is represented :grouphug:

Located in two warehouses of our Olympic Boulevard, on renewed Port District (planned extension of our Downtown), this *House of Brazil* opened in Olympic Games and have been since then a good place to go and see our Culture and Plans for Tomorrow 

Seeing it from Olympic Boulevard, with a huge touristic ship anchored nearby:

image free hosting

That ship is really huge: many people compared it to a floating apartment building.

image free hosting

Main entry of the *House of Brazil*:

image free hosting

The queue to come in:

image free hosting

image free hosting

image free hosting

Welcome to the visitors: *Seja bem vindo* 

image free hosting

image free hosting

Walking to the first part of exposition...

image free hosting

... and noting the cool design inside:

image free hosting

image free hosting

image free hosting


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

The Brazilian Olympic Committee decided to keep the impression of spacious monumentality inside each warehouse, but using colors and controlled light forms to create human scale:

post images

post images

post images

post images

post images

post images

Everyone can rest in colorful hammocks while strolling around, and children love this:

post images

post images

Coffee House, the place for meetings with visitors to present the brazilian style to serve a good cup of coffee...

post images

... and Biscuit and Pasta House, with furnitures and small sculptures made with these delicious eatings:

post images

post images

post images

One of many stands with Brazilian Industry...

post images

post images

... and Brazilian Thematic Art with the Olympic Games:

post images


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Brazilian Industry of Health Devices - some of these new equipments will be used by athletes in *2016 Paralympic Games* 

image upload no registration

image upload no registration

image upload no registration

image upload no registration

Photographic Exposition with our People 

image upload no registration

image upload no registration

image upload no registration

More colorful hammocks, I really loved them 

image upload no registration

We need to go till second warehouse, and to leave this first one is more one good chance to appreciate the nice design:

image upload no registration

image upload no registration

image upload no registration


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

As said before, the *House of Brazil* has two warehouses, and the open space between them presents a charming and delightful visual style:

image sharing sites

image sharing sites

image sharing sites

image sharing sites

image sharing sites

image sharing sites

image sharing sites

image sharing sites

image sharing sites

image sharing sites

This motion sphere simulates that kind of jump children love to play:

image sharing sites

Ship anchored very close to the *House of Brazil* - tourists can enjoy both places to feel the better 

image sharing sites

image sharing sites

image sharing sites


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

We will see the second warehouse of the *House of Brazil*:

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Problably the most commented and appreciated part in the *House of Brazil*: the exposition *História e Beleza - History and Beauty*, with Popular Arts from all regions of our Country 

upload pics

photo hosting

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

upload pics

photo hosting

photo hosting

photo hosting

photo hosting

photo hosting

photo hosting

photo hosting

photo hosting


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

*History and Beauty* has a special place to hear the fabulous music from the Northeast Region of Brazil (where my father was born  ), with participation of our best artists:

image url

image url

image url

image url

image url

image url

image url

image url

The audience takes part of the musical presentation 

image url

image url

image url

Handicraft from the Northeast Region:

image url

image url

image url

image url

image url

image url

image url


----------



## Eduarqui

June is a month of great popular festivities in Brazil, to remember two catholic saints - São Pedro (Saint Peter) and São João (Saint John) -, and our House created other very nice exposition about these festivities: the *Brasil Junino* 

image hosting 20mb

image hosting 20mb

image hosting 20mb

image hosting 20mb

image hosting 20mb

image hosting 20mb

A scenography reproduction of a typical street with houses in a town of our hinterland brings a nice exposition of our Popular Art in *Brasil Junino*:

image hosting 20mb

image hosting 20mb

image hosting 20mb

image hosting 20mb

^^ We can enter in these houses to appreciate very interesting examples of Brazilian Popular Art 

image hosting 20mb

image hosting 20mb

image hosting 20mb

image hosting 20mb

image hosting 20mb

image hosting 20mb

Regional Music in this splendid *Brasil Junino*: the audience loves this presentation :cheers:

image hosting 20mb

image hosting 20mb

image hosting 20mb


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

*Torcida Brasil - Brazil Fans* is a space where we make a special tribute for our athletes from all Olympic Games, and personally I loved the architectural solution here: simple and elegant, as our heroes deserve 

image upload no ads

image upload no ads

image upload no ads

image upload no ads

image upload no ads

image upload no ads

image upload no ads

image upload no ads

image upload no ads

*Experimentando Diferenças - Experiencing Differences* is a sports court where we can see and feel how paralympic athletes play: Brazil is taking special attention to *2016 Paralympic Games* in Rio de Janeiro (next september), and inviting everyone around the World to participate and give support to their paralympic athletes  

image upload no ads

image upload no ads

This part of *Torcida Brasil* is for our very young fans: our children, playing on computers many games from these Olympics, with assistance of trained staff to stimulate their learning 

image upload no ads

image upload no ads

And, with this view of the future our generations can have, for better, we finished our visit to the *House of Brazil* wishing to return


----------



## General Electric

Great very nice report of the Brazillian house! kay: That show very well culture!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for this wonderful sets of pics, dear Eduardo!
I loved the lively colours of the Casa Brasil, which find their climax
in the superb Exposition História e Beleza. kay: kay:
If I could buy only one thing there (I saw many  ) it would be one of the Pictures
of the Holy Ghost, portrayed as white pigeon with flowers. 

I'm looking forward to your reports from the coming 2016 Paralympic Games!


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks for eveyone visiting this thread and liking these photographs 



General Electric said:


> Great very nice report of the Brazillian house! kay: That show very well culture!


Thank you, and this House will stay open till September 18th (at least: it can stay a little more) for everyone coming to the 2016 Paralympic Games 



yansa said:


> Thank you for this wonderful sets of pics, dear Eduardo!
> I loved the lively colours of the Casa Brasil, which find their climax
> in the superb Exposition História e Beleza. kay: kay:
> If I could buy only one thing there (I saw many  ) it would be one of the Pictures
> of the Holy Ghost, portrayed as white pigeon with flowers.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your reports from the coming 2016 Paralympic Games!


Thank you for enjoying, and I'll try to find more examples of that Holy Ghost to show here, let's see if it's possible to find too an example to be in next future there in Austria, representing our brazilian handicraft and friendship


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful new photographies and interesting stroll!


----------



## falp6

Very nice pictures of Rio, as always kay:


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> Thanks, dear friend *yansa*, more to come soon


kay:




Eduarqui said:


> I'm making a research among brazilian virtual stores, to find some examples of that work with the Holy Ghost, and will try on street stores too - hope to talk more with you, to see what would you prefer there, OK?


That's so kind of you, my dear friend Eduardo! :hug:
I'm looking very much forward to see more examples of those wonderful
Holy Ghost pieces of art and it will be a pleasure for me to tell you what
are my preferred pieces. 

Unfortunately I have very less time for internet this week - hopefully it will
be better next week. But I will take a look in the forum from time to time,
and I will surely not miss the "White pigeons Holy Ghosts". 

It's a hard time now for me to be without a camera...
I was in Krems-Stein for two or three times with a little notice book to
make written notes about my impressions. Today I went on the steel brigde
between Stein and Mautern above the Danube, wonderful experience,
but also a litte sad without the possibility to take pics...


----------



## Gratteciel

Rio is undoubtedly one of the most fascinating cities in the world. I love its beauty and wonderful atmosphere. Thank you very much, Eduardo for your dedication by showing so many different aspects of this great city.


----------



## Eduarqui

brazilian001 said:


> This thread is absolutely outstanding, the best thread of Rio I have seen on SSC! Thanks for sharing your pictures and impressions with us, Eduarqui kay:


Thanks, you're welcome 



paul62 said:


> Rio is like music to my ears.
> 
> Nice shots!


Thanks for comming, and for your good musical selection: Jorge Aragão is a very talented artist 



General Electric said:


> Beautiful new photographies and interesting stroll!


Thank you, more stroll in few minutes 



falp6 said:


> Very nice pictures of Rio, as always kay:


Thank you, and hope to present more today 



yansa said:


> kay:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so kind of you, my dear friend Eduardo! :hug:
> I'm looking very much forward to see more examples of those wonderful
> Holy Ghost pieces of art and it will be a pleasure for me to tell you what
> are my preferred pieces.
> 
> Unfortunately I have very less time for internet this week - hopefully it will
> be better next week. But I will take a look in the forum from time to time,
> and I will surely not miss the "White pigeons Holy Ghosts".
> 
> It's a hard time now for me to be without a camera...
> I was in Krems-Stein for two or three times with a little notice book to
> make written notes about my impressions. Today I went on the steel brigde
> between Stein and Mautern above the Danube, wonderful experience,
> but also a litte sad without the possibility to take pics...


Thanks for writing, dear Silvia, and don't worry about this "hard time", because it will change for a better time with your camera back 

From September 2th till 6th I'll be out of Internet - need to make my "annual home painting", and reserved these days for this, but will come back, and with very good news: yesterday I bought a ticket to watch the Archery Presentation, next September 14th, on Paralympic Games! I'll take pictures and show everything here 



gratteciel said:


> Rio is undoubtedly one of the most fascinating cities in the world. I love its beauty and wonderful atmosphere. Thank you very much, Eduardo for your dedication by showing so many different aspects of this great city.


Thank you, Roberto, to read this from a resident of Mexico City is very nice: we have many good things here, but we don't have a _Paseo de La Reforma_, and to see your thread is a feast for our eyes


----------



## Eduarqui

General Electric said:


> Beautiful new photographies and interesting stroll!


Continuing that stroll on the pedestrianized way in front of old Navy Department, passing under the bridge linking its wharf till Ilha das Cobras (Island of Snakes, a Navy Base):

screen capture tool

screen capture tool

screen capture tool

screen capture tool

screen capture tool

screen capture tool

screen capture tool

screen capture tool

From this pedestrianized way we see Guanabara Bay...

screen capture tool

screen capture tool

... and São Bento Hill, with its famous Monastery:

screen capture tool


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

There is a small garden in this pedestrianized way, with very nice views of our bay and town:

uploading images

uploading images

uploading images

uploading images

uploading images

uploading images

uploading images

uploading images

This lovely modern garden invites us to rest our legs and joy our souls:

uploading images

uploading images

uploading images

uploading images

uploading images

uploading images


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

From this small garden close to the bay we see the fabulous Museu do Amanhã - Museum of Tomorrow:

image upload no limit

image upload no limit

And we will walk till it, on Mauá Square, using this map on a public placard:

image upload no limit

We saw this friendly group giving free hugs before, I posted a photo with them and me previously, when remembering Lviv, Ukraine 

image upload no limit

The museum...

image upload no limit

... and the square:

image upload no limit

image upload no limit

image upload no limit

image upload no limit

There is a huge stage for live shows, with a jumbo TV Screen presenting the sports competitions in this square, as in other public spaces during Olympic and Paralympic Games:

image upload no limit

image upload no limit

image upload no limit

image upload no limit

image upload no limit


----------



## General Electric

Great to walk with you, Eduardo kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

General Electric said:


> Great to walk with you, Eduardo kay:


Thank you, *General Electric*, and now we will walk on brand new *Boulevard Olímpico -*_*Olympic Boulevard *_; official name of this way is Rodrigues Alves Avenue (name of the republican president that created the new port district in early XXth Century, using landfill). It starts on Mauá Square and has a tramway line (named VLT, and nicknamed "bonde"):

img hosting

img hosting

Kiosks selling souvenirs from Carnival and Olympic-Paralympic Games:

img hosting

img hosting

img hosting

img hosting

Olympic Boulevard is a good place to find popular artists making public presentations, and we can buy CDs, DVDs and gifts (I bought a shirt from a Brazilian Rock Band) while listening them:

img hosting

img hosting

img hosting

img hosting

A famous newspaper - O Globo (The Globe) - installed a pavilion in this boulevard, making "free gifted first page photographs" with people on the Olympic Boulevard: a good marketing strategy. We can read "Você na Capa" ("You in the Front Page") on this pavilion 

img hosting


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Olympic Boulevard has many interesting and renewed buildings used before as warehouses and offices for seaport companies, and many of these buildings received new artistic murals:

img hosting

img hosting

img hosting

img hosting

img hosting

img hosting

img hosting

img hosting

img hosting

img hosting

This part of our expanded Downtown is attracting a boom of new constructions too:

img hosting


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> Thanks for writing, dear Silvia, and don't worry about this "hard time", because it will change for a better time with your camera back


Thank you, dear Eduardo! I really hope this time will come soon - otherwise
I will have to start to paint... 
Today my camera made exactly _one _pic and then collapsed again. :lol:



Eduarqui said:


> From September 2th till 6th I'll be out of Internet - need to make my "annual home painting", and reserved these days for this, but will come back, and with very good news: yesterday I bought a ticket to watch the Archery Presentation, next September 14th, on Paralympic Games! I'll take pictures and show everything here


I wish you good success for your annual home painting and am looking
forward to your report about the Archery Presentation on the Paralympic Games! :banana: :cheers:

By the way, nice updates - the Museum of Tomorrow really is beautiful and
astonishing, also very nice the lively Olympic Boulevard with all the music around! kay:


----------



## yansa

P.S.: Love that artistic murals! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

The biggest mural of the world, with 3,000 m², recently included in Guinness Book of Records, is here in Olympic Boulevard, with a message of union among all peoples:

gifs upload

gifs upload

gifs upload

gifs upload

gifs upload

gifs upload

gifs upload

gifs upload

gifs upload


----------



## paul62

The streets are alive:banana: Fantastic street art too.


----------



## yansa

This is really beautiful. Love it! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

paul62 said:


> The streets are alive:banana: Fantastic street art too.





yansa said:


> This is really beautiful. Love it! kay:


Thank you, and this boulevard became a favorite place to be among cariocas and visitors - people stroll and enjoy the fun 

image hosting

There are artists of our streets presenting their skills, as this one, making me remember again of *Romashka* and her fabulous Lviv:

image hosting

And there are many popular musicians...

image hosting

image hosting

image hosting

image hosting

image hosting

... and this young violinist has a curious artistic name: Bruce Wayne (I took his card for future presentations, under contract):

image hosting

There are too sponsored stages with many good presentations of musicians and bands: this one plays regional music from northeast part of Brazil...

image hosting

image hosting

image hosting

... and a modern brazilian father brought his lovely and very young daughter...

image hosting

... to make her first steps in regional dance 

image hosting

This boulevard has other facilities, including public bathrooms: this one has a placard to inform time of shows in that stage.

image hosting


----------



## Eduarqui

Olympic Boulevard is popular and beautiful at night too:

gif image hosting

gif image hosting

gif image hosting

gif image hosting

gif image hosting

gif image hosting

gif image hosting

gif image hosting

gif image hosting

gif image hosting

gif image hosting

Mauá Square and Rio Branco Avenue are quite popular too:

gif image hosting

gif image hosting

gif image hosting

gif image hosting

gif image hosting

gif image hosting

Historic buildings receive special lighting:

gif image hosting

gif image hosting


----------



## Gratteciel

WOW! Just amazing!


----------



## General Electric

Really great various pictures!


----------



## General Electric

Nice way to show us the city and this two big sports events! That's what we can't see on the TV, and that's great! Thank you Eduarqui!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Eduardo!
The story, as usual very interesting and entertaining.


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for coming to this thread 



stevekeiretsu said:


> wow this waterfront area is stunning, i love it
> 
> was the burial of the road in 2015 due to the olympics or just coincidence?


This waterfront is one of most important projects done for Olympic and Paralympic Games, and the burial of that elevated road was more than necessary to create a new public space - fortunely for all cariocas and visitors 



General Electric said:


> Nice way to show us the city and this two big sports events! That's what we can't see on the TV, and that's great! Thank you Eduarqui!





gratteciel said:


> Great update, Eduardo!
> The story, as usual very interesting and entertaining.


Thanks, and let's continue that story - it has many chapters 

Before taking those photographs on previous page of Sambódromo without people (it was early in the morning, and games would begin at 09:00 AM), I walked through the part of this public space where weren't happening the games - a good chance to take a look at the project of brazilian architect Oscar Niemeyer: it is dominated by concrete and its typical grey surface, as you may see...

free jpeg images

free jpeg images

free jpeg images

free jpeg images

A panel informing a recent conclusion of original project: 

free jpeg images

free jpeg images

I walked around a bleacher close to a huge "glass and concrete office block" (I'll spare you all of knew my opinion on this monstrosity megalomaniacal),...

free jpeg images

... and walked in Marquês de Sapucaí Avenue: till 1986 it was a street as others in decayed fringe of our Downtown, with cars and derelict buildings, but it was transformed to present time condition of a "Carnival Parade Axis" in february or march and, when there isn't Carnival, it is used for Musical Concerts (usually from Rock Bands, or Popular Festivals with dance too) - some of these bleachers have schools inside, used all the year).

free jpeg images

I'm not alone: more courageous are walking under the sun, with no trees...

free jpeg images

free jpeg images

... and I walked faster to take a picture of "brazilian men in the architecture of concrete without trees":

free jpeg images

OK, guess you all understood: I know how important is to have a "Carnival Parade Axis", and how it isn't possible to include trees in this kind of public space (Olympic Boulevard has very young trees that will grow to make a real boulevard in few years), but I confess how I try not to start getting crazy in this brave new world of concrete without trees...

Well, at the end of this section of Sambódromo, when it meets a cross street, there is a splash of colors from national flags adding life and a previous feeling of olympic-paralympic games 

free jpeg images

free jpeg images

free jpeg images

free jpeg images

A last look at this section of Sambódromo, because I need to cross that street to reach the section of the Archery Games:

free jpeg images


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

I crossed the street and am back to the main axis of Sambódromo, but it is closed because there is the Archery Section behind this panel:

free image upload

A charming square can be seen from this part...

free image upload

... with its typical traditional bakery in the corner:

free image upload

I walk till the main entry to the Archery Section, on a traditional residential street parallel to the Sambódromo:

free image upload

And, while waiting to enter, I could take shots from late XIXth and early XXth Century houses: 

free image upload

free image upload

free image upload

This house is a _sobrado_ - name for prestigious lofts from those times. The year "1914" is in its cornice, and it is well maintained by a lady that practices afro-brazilian cults: a placcard on the facade informs her name (Mãe Tânia d'Oxum - "mãe" means "mother", and Oxum is a deity) and when she receives public visits to read "búzios" (whelks launched on a table, where it is possible to read spiritual messages).

free image upload

I am in, but need to pass through this structuture with metal detector, for security reasons request by the international committee of the games:

free image upload

free image upload

free image upload

These targets are problably kept for future use in the archery competitions:

free image upload

A public space for entertainment is on our way, including refreshments and official store with souvenirs from the Games (I bought later some of them, including a *Tom* - paralympic mascot - to my house):

free image upload

free image upload

free image upload

free image upload

free image upload

free image upload


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

I need to walk through more one of many bleachers from Sambódromo to reach my place in the field  ...

adult image host

adult image host

adult image host

adult image host

... and could see the structure to present the competitions for all the World:

adult image host

adult image host

I saw some athletes on the passage to enter in the Archery Platform...

adult image host

... and flags from Archery Institutions and Paralympic Games:

adult image host

I am in the part of bleacher with blue seats, closer to that platform (I saw this on previous page), and fans from Australia are coming: they call themselves "aussies"...

adult image host

... and are very friendly, posing for my camera...

adult image host

... and taking part of a "samba dance lesson" with reporters from a local FM Radio - the girl and the bearded man in blue shirts are brazilian, aiding aussies to understand our samba footsteps 

adult image host

adult image host

adult image host

adult image host

After the lesson, our friendly aussies posed with a placcard showing the name of this FM Radio, created to work during Archery Competitions:

adult image host


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

First competition is among Brazil (in green) and Korea (in white):

screen capture windows 7

screen capture windows 7

screen capture windows 7

screen capture windows 7

screen capture windows 7

A staff check all results on targets:

screen capture windows 7

It's nice to see elegant gestures of the athletes:

screen capture windows 7

screen capture windows 7

screen capture windows 7

screen capture windows 7

screen capture windows 7

After this game - Brazil won - the athletes and their coaches leave that platform for the next game:

screen capture windows 7

screen capture windows 7


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

This friendly australian fan is smiling because...

screengrab

... the archer from his country won a match...

screengrab

... and other aussies went closer to the protection grid to commemorate: 

screengrab

screengrab

It's very interesting to see how athletes in Paralympic Games use their best resources to handle the arch: this athlete from USA has leg and foot as instruments to play.

screengrab

screengrab

More cheerleadings are in the Sambódromo: from Switzerland...

screengrab

screengrab

... sharing space with fans from USA,...

screengrab

... France,...

screengrab

... Italy,...

screengrab

.... and Brazil (easy to see brazilians in green and yellow, although australians use same colors  )

screengrab

Fans from Finland are very cheerful:

screengrab

screengrab

This friendly italian reporter is close to where I am...

screengrab

... and a fan of Great Britain is in front of me 

screengrab


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice pics, Eduardo. 
Actually, Rio did a great job in organizing this games. 
Muitas felicidades!


----------



## Eduarqui

^^
More one italian fan came because...

free upload

... Italy and China are competing now...

free upload

... and Italy won: we see both athletes greeting elegantly after the match, as their coaches:

free upload

Members of paralympic staff from many countries watch in this area closer to the Archery Platform:

free upload

free upload

free upload

free upload

free upload

free upload

These friendly brazilian reporters are making images for Cable TV...

free upload

... and they ask fans around to take part of a joyful register...

free upload

... while inviting free participation: from this brazilian boy...

free upload

... or from this argentine girl with her brazilian friends:

free upload

This reporter is from Iceland...

free upload

... and fans from his country are with me now, after aussies left the blue sets (their athlete participated earlier, it's almost noon):

free upload

free upload

Athlete from Iceland and his arch, with north american athlete *Polish* near him:

free upload

The morning competition ends at 01:30 PM and reporters come back to their offices, as these, from Kazakhstan...

free upload

.. while athletes went to rest, as Mister *Polish*, from USA: I could see him after the game, in the refreshment area, and he was with his mother and sister 

free upload

free upload

I felt so glad with this opportunity to see a morning archery game on september 14th and had a good idea: I decided to come back on Friday, september 16th 

Well, next postages will show this glorious afternoon, but there is emotion coming first, because I need to buy a new ticket, and almost everything was already sold!

But there will be emotion with a happy ending too :colgate:


----------



## openlyJane

Congratulations Rio on a fabulous games.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again really very nice updates from Rio


----------



## falp6

Nice pictures of "Sambodromo". Rio Olympics and Paralympics were fabulous. Congratulations Brasil, congratulations, Rio de Janeiro!!


----------



## General Electric

Really nice, intimate and friendly atmosphere!


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Thanks, dear friends, for coming here, and for kind messages 

As told above, I felt so interested about Archery in Paralympic Games that decided to go back on September 16th, but it wasn't easy to buy a new ticket: almost everything was sold, and those blue chairs weren't at dispposal (a lot of people bought those places), so I could buy a ticket on a bleacher set - it offers a higher point of view on the field, so it could be interesting too. I would return on afternoon section of the games, between 03:00 PM and 07:30 Pm, next Friday 

Then, on September 16th, at 02:00 PM, I was in the queue, waiting to enter: this afternoon it will happen the ceremony of medals, so there will be more public, even if this friday isn't as sunny as last wednesday, when I came here for first time.

free jpeg images

imgupload

imgupload

I found a good place to seat in the bleacher, and could see a different view from town and Sambódromo:

imgupload

imgupload

imgupload

imgupload

A closer view of the target training area:

imgupload


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Huge Screens show images for people already coming, to make waiting more delightful:

imgupload

image host

Two brazilian reporters from Cable TV are on the ground, and we heard them talking about a group of dance coming to a presentation there 

image host

image host

image host

image host

That huge screen shows images taken by those reporters, and are being presented for international transmission: the World is seeing us 

image host

After that "street dance group", a group of brazilian regional music will present "axé", a famous rhythm from Bahia:

image host

This group will play traditional musical instruments, and a nice lady will dance:

image host

image host

image host

image host

image host

This group has a special presentation of capoeira too :cheers:

image host

image host

image host

image host

image host

image host

A closer view of that lady with her gracious regional dance and interesting clothes:

image host

image host

image host


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Archery Games begin, with two athletes each time:

gif image hosting

imgurl

imgurl

And more people is coming to the bleacher:

imgurl

imgurl

Fans and Staff from Mister *Peter Kinik* (prestigied athlete from Slovakia) are in Sambódromo, on other side of my place: we can see too the italian staff in blue.

imgurl

Night is coming slowly, and clouds are becoming more rainy (fortunaly it is a very light rain)...

imgurl

imgurl

imgurl

... but between each match we have attractions with public participation: those reporters are now in our bleacher...

imgurl

... making images for international transmission: can you see that girl with pink coat and open arms? I'm at her left and appeared on TV :colgate: (I'm famous now and people can already ask for my autographs ) - in this image you can see my elbow at right in the screen 

imgurl

And now it's time to dance!

imgurl

Almosty everyone is dancing in the bleacher (and I am taking photographs):

imgurl

imgurl

imgurl

Those reporters register the joyful public:

imgurl


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

The moment many brazilians are waiting for: entering in Sambódromo...

imag

... Mister *David Drahoninsky*, from Czech Republic, for his first game this evening: he is a very funny and charismatic athlete, speaking with gestures with the audience, and conquered our admiration 

imag

imag

He salutes the audience, showing how glad he feels being here, and is very applauded 

imag

The match begin, with his iranian competitor:

imag

imag

imag

Mister *David Drahoninsky* won, and will play again later for a medal of bronze, silver or gold:

imag

Saluting *Kakoosh*, iranian athlete  :

imag

He shows his gratitude for the fans and is quite applauded, and he asked too for applauses to the iranian athlete - a real gentleman, I like this 

imag


----------



## Gratteciel

The great Brazilian atmosphere! Beautiful pics, Eduardo!


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

The final match, to decide gold and silver medals, will begin, with athletes *John Walker* (Great Britain) and *David Drahoninsky* (Czech Republic):

post a picture

Mister *Drahoninsky* enters and is very applauded, as his competitor Mister *Walker*:

post a picture

Huge Screen shows both competitors: this is Mister *Drahoninsky *with his painted hair in national colors of Czech Republic (he looks like a Rock Star  ). 

post a picture

The match is on...

post a picture

... and Mister *Walker* wins the Gold Medal, while Mister *Drahoninsky *wins the Silver Medal: both athletes greet and the audience applaudes frenetically:

post a picture

post a picture

British fans in the audience are interviewed, including personal friends of Mister *Walker*:

post a picture

post a picture


----------



## Eduarqui

gratteciel said:


> The great Brazilian atmosphere! Beautiful pics, Eduardo!


Thank you, dear gratteciel, and more is coming next page 

I hope to see Mexico City being again a host for Olympic-Paralympic Games


----------



## Benonie

Thanks for sharing Eduardo. Feels like we were at the Games ourselves!


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Thank you for coming, *Benonie*, this was one of the events of my entire life I will keep forever 

^^^^

*To see complete report of Archery Competion on September 14th and 16th, Rio 2016 Paralympic Games, please see previous page - thanks for attention *

The Ceremony of Medals on September 16th: before it I could take shots of the place where athletes will stay.

windows 7 print screen

windows 7 print screen

Audience on blue sets waiting for the Ceremony, with many fans and their flags:

windows 7 print screen

The great night begins  :

windows 7 print screen

Brazilian Military Staff enter too, because we will have a flag ceremony, with anthem of the gold medal winner:

windows 7 print screen

Athletes going to the cerimonial platform:

windows 7 print screen

windows 7 print screen

Ready to make History  :

windows 7 print screen

Mister *Peter Kink*, from Slovakia, receives his Bronze Medal and waves for the audience applauding him  :

windows 7 print screen

windows 7 print screen

The name of Mister *David Drahoninsky*, winner of Silver Medal, is pronnounced, and audience answers with long applauses :applause: :

windows 7 print screen

windows 7 print screen

windows 7 print screen

windows 7 print screen

The name of Mister *John Walker*, winner of Gold Medal, is pronnounced, and he is frenetically received  :

windows 7 print screen

The three winners greeting with wonderful paralympic feeling:

windows 7 print screen

windows 7 print screen


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Raising Ceremony of Flags - Slovakia, Czech Republic and Great Britain - and the Anthem of Great Britain:

windows 7 print screen

windows 7 print screen

windows 7 print screen

windows 7 print screen

windows 7 print screen

Athletes are leaving the cerimonial platform for interviews and official photographs:

windows 7 print screen

images

images

images

images

images

images

Fans applauding and waving to the athletes:

images

images

We noted that Mister *David Drahoninsky* got behind, and the speaker asks the audience to remain in place, because the athlete wants to send a message for everyone: what should it be?


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Oh, my God, the best part of this night will begin :colgate:

Mister *David Drahoninsky *comes back and takes a microphone to say "thank you very much" for Rio de Janeiro and Brazil, because he felt at home here and could see the support of audience 

He shows his gratitude for coach and czech staff, and... he says that his girlfriend - Miss *Lida Fikarova* - came to Brazil too, and has been a special support for him 

Then, he asks her to come to where he is, because he has a proposal to do 

I could feel the electricity on the air, everyone was thrilled - a lady close to where I was started to cry - and I changed my camera from mode "photograph" to mode "film": so we all can see now one of most beautiful moments I could fortunely see in my life. 

Please see him proposing, after kissing the ring, and being kissed by his lovely girlfriend, in this link on Youtube where I uploaded the video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiNS9yOhfu4 

(it's a very amateur film, but it was my only chance to be the director of a Love Story Movie, and I loved the chance :heart

I needed to stop filming because I started to cry too and my arm wasn't stationary, but I could come back to mode "photograph" and done these shots of him and his girlfriend - future wife 

imag

imag

imag

Mister *David Drahoninsky* conquered Brazil with his sympathy: a gentleman and a real man we will never forget :hug:

After the proposal - she said "yes"  - the athletes gave interviews, and I could take some shots:

imag

imag

imag

imag

imag

imag

*Hope you could enjoy this event and thanks for coming here!*


----------



## General Electric

Nice way to show us YOUR games (how you live it)! :applause: that is great, I think kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for this phantastic updates, dear Eduardo! kay:

Love the Brazilian atmosphere! 

I particularly liked the street with the orchids, the sobrado owned by a lady
who practises afro-brazilian cults  and - best of all! - the PROPOSAL!
What a lovely scene...


----------



## Romashka01

A touching story, superb pics,Eduardo! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Eduarqui

Thank you, *General Electric*, *yansa* and *Romashka01* for coming and commenting 

Well, Paralympic Games finished on September 18th, and I was on my parents' apartment that sunday: it began sunny, but it rains at night - nothing making the ending ceremony less interesting.

I hope to return with new impressions of Rio asap.


----------



## marlonbasman

cool shots and interesting games.


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> Thank you for this phantastic updates, dear Eduardo! kay:
> 
> Love the Brazilian atmosphere!
> 
> I particularly liked the street with the orchids, the sobrado owned by a lady
> who practises afro-brazilian cults  and - best of all! - the PROPOSAL!
> What a lovely scene...


Brazilian Culture has many important contributions from Africa, and we see this in other forms of expression: for example, on our culinary.

These photographs were taken on Largo da Carioca, Historic Downtown, showing a very famous kiosk with glorious food, directly from the State of Bahia (northeast region of Brazil):

print screen windows 7

You can read the name "Cida Bahiana" on the kiosk:"Cida" is a pet name for "Aparecida" (name of the lady running this kiosk, and is the name of the catholic protectress of Brazil: Nossa Senhora de Aparecida - many girls receive this name when borning), and "Bahiana" because she was born in the State of Bahia.

Here she is, with her husband and a young woman from her family, working to serve delicious regional food:

print screen windows 7

print screen windows 7

I use to eat here the famous "bolinho da bahiana" (elongated balls of tapioca and coconut) she is grilling right now - see second and third photographs: they are toasty, sweet and soft 

You can lunch "acarajé" here too, it is delicious and very spicy.

About proposals, brazilian people use to say that a woman can conquest a man with her culinary skill, and guess this happens everywhere 

PS: can you see the young bearded man on third photograph? He works as a "sandwich man", because he carries publishing on both sides of his body, so he looks like a "sandwich" (but he is advertising a private university, not a fast food chain), and stopped to eat, exactly as I done.


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> Brazilian Culture has many important contributions from Africa, and we see this in other forms of expression: for example, on our culinary.
> 
> I use to eat here the famous "bolinho da bahiana" (elongated balls of tapioca and coconut) she is grilling right now - see second and third photographs: they are toasty, sweet and soft


I nearly can smell them.  And I love the colourful way they present their food (see the shining table cloth, her skirt and his shirt kay



Eduarqui said:


> You can lunch "acarajé" here too, it is delicious and very spicy.
> 
> About proposals, brazilian people use to say that a woman can conquest a man with her culinary skill, and guess this happens everywhere


Surely you are right, Eduardo! 



Eduarqui said:


> PS: can you see the young bearded man on third photograph? He works as a "sandwich man", because he carries publishing on both sides of his body, so he looks like a "sandwich" (but he is advertising a private university, not a fast food chain), and stopped to eat, exactly as I done.


Do they really call those people "Sandwich man"? That's funny! 

Thank you for this nice little excursion into the Afro-Brazilian kitchen, dear Eduardo! 
Made me smile. And I am hungry now again.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pics, Eduardo!
Brazilian culture is extremely rich and interesting.


----------



## General Electric

Gorgeous, very appetizing and interesting update dear Eduardo


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Eduarqui said:


> About proposals, brazilian people use to say that a woman can conquest a man with her culinary skill, and guess this happens everywhere


in english we have the proverb/idiom, the way to a man's heart is through his stomach


----------



## Eduarqui

Thank you, *yansa*, *gratteciel*, *General Electric* and *stevekeiretsu* for nice comments, this feedback can show me the way for next posts (including what delights my stomach  ).

African Heritage is more and more preserved in Brazil, after centuries of "invisibility" - things became to change in 1930s, I guess, as we could see about *capoeira*.

Rio de Janeiro, a few years ago, brought back to life, as part of our urban landscape, the old dock where african people landed to work as slaves, in XVIIIth and XIXth Century. This dock was under streets and yards of our port expansion, early XXth Century, because it was considered better to forget this shameful page of our History, but more recently it was considered much better to remember, as we remember the difficulties other people had when coming to Brazil, before being totally integrated with a new Nation.

This dock is the *Cais do Valongo*, in the vicinity of our Olympic Boulevard presented on other pages.

General view: water of Guanabara Bay came till here in XIXth Century, but nown is in background, and we see those brand new office towers of Olympic Boulevard.

jpg images

The placcard informing this landmark is part of African Heritage, and informing about its role in old Rio de Janeiro:

jpg images

Stones are mute, but speak with us:

jpg images

People coming from Olympic Boulevard have this general view of *Cais do Valongo*:

jpg images

jpg images

Some impressions of this imposing place we must to know and respect:

jpg images

jpg images

jpg images


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

This old warehouse, close to *Cais do Valongo*, is now a place for cultural and recreative events: the placcard on its facade informs a Beer Festival, austrian style - the Biergarten 

photo sharing websites

photo sharing websites

And *Boulevard Olímpico* - Olympic Boulevard is a permanent place for events 

photo sharing websites

photo sharing websites

how to print screen on pc

But, while strolling for fun, people pass through places to work in modern world...

click image upload


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

This new office tower is part of this renewed district, planned to complete our Downtown with room for trade and business:

upload gif

upload gif

upload gif[/url

[url=https://postimage.org]upload gif

upload gif

upload gif

upload gif


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Vista Guanabara Office Tower is, till now, a lonely landmark showing the Town of Future...

upload gif


... but soon it will have fellowship:

upload gif

upload gif

And that old grain silo in background is being renewed to be the brazilian headquarters of _*L'Oréal de Paris*_:

upload gif

how do i print screen

uploading images


----------



## paul62

:applause:Very interesting thread & images Eduarqui .


----------



## General Electric

Stunning updates, Cais do Valongo > this archeologic place and the reconverted industrial site look amazing. But my favorite is the Olympic Boulevard: what a great things! I love the garage for locomotives


----------



## Romashka01

I found so many beauty in your photos :applause:
Jardins Suspensos do Valongo, Rua Camerino, Church of Nossa Senhora da Candelária: a pleasure for eyes and soul! 
Thanks for sharing,Eduardo


----------



## Eduarqui

Romashka01 said:


> I found so many beauty in your photos :applause:
> Jardins Suspensos do Valongo, Rua Camerino, Church of Nossa Senhora da Candelária: a pleasure for eyes and soul!
> Thanks for sharing,Eduardo


Thank you for coming, *Romashka01*, and we try to find beauty each day in this big city, sometimes where we wouldn't expect: the purple ipe in the square in front of the Church of São Cristóvão (district where I work, with many warehouses and light industries) is blossoming ths Springtime - it's more usual to see it with flowers in Winter, but the tree gave us a gift this year 

how to take screenshots

how to take screenshots

how to take screenshots

how to take screenshots

With so many trucks and occupied people coming and going, the tree brings the joy of life for a simple day kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

General Electric said:


> Beautiful pictures. Really interesting place (531), that buildings don't desserve to be derelict. This is the time to invest in this district! kay:
> 
> Magnificat and impressive church! Really fine and beautiful proportions


Thanks for commenting, *General Electric*: derelict buildings are a problem in some parts of Rio de Janeiro - a strange and unacceptable thing, because we have a deficit of adequate housing for everyone (this explains our "favelas"). And Brazil has a particular attraction about what is "new" and "modern", so many buildings were derelict for decades... but this is changing, mainly in Downtown.

*Rua* (Street) *Marquês do Lavradio* is a good example: I took this photo very early in the morning, before business hours, but usually it is clogged with people looking for antiques.

upload pictures online

^^ Their buildings are in good conditions, but this corner had a building destroyed by fire, so it wasn't possible to save it. Instead of rebuilding, the plot was kept with natural grass and a local artist made this interesting and vibrant painting:

upload pictures online


----------



## Eduarqui

paul62 said:


> Another great thread, through the eyes of a local.


Thank you for coming, *paul62*: well, being a local, I can register moments out of touristic circuits 

As I told before, my family lived in Grajaú, on North Zone of Rio de Janeiro, and it isn't visited usually by tourists: no beaches, or museums, or colonial buildings (it was created after the subdivision of two farms, in 1914). But it has common nice things, like a supermarket where eventually a Jazz Musician presents his last work, for instance, in the Wine Section, and we can buy his CD with very good music, including Bossa Nova (I made this  ):

upload pic


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> What a rich and interesting City Rio is, dear Eduardo - so many different things
> and styles to discover! kay:
> 
> Thank you for this exciting and beautiful thread!


Thanks for your kind message, *yansa*, and speaking about beauty... I saw this cat when coming to office and made a picture: she loves to sleep in the carpet of main entry, and we are accostumied to her.

upload pic

My office is in São Cristóvão District, and from the terrace on fifth floor we have a very good view of Guanabara Bay and the roofs of industrial buildings and port cranes:

screenshot tool


----------



## Eduarqui

Eduarqui said:


> When I was at Campo de Santana, a park in our downtown - on Page 1 you can see it -, I noted something uncommon at my left, just ahead, after taking a photo from a 1840s building recently restored, on the edge of the park (that yellow building at right):
> 
> 
> upload png
> 
> I approached and saw, on the grid of that park, a brazilian opossum resting unperturbed by my presence. And he posed patiently for a second photo:
> 
> 
> upload images free
> 
> Brazilian opossums are different in size and smell from those in northern hemisphere, and often meek - but they have smell, so we need to be careful too





yansa said:


> The Brazilian Opossum is so cute - I would kiss it!



Brazilian monkeys are cute too: I made this photograph in the house where Loco and Linda live, Grajaú District: they already know the family living here and come to eat bananas from the small orchard 

post a picture


----------



## Eduarqui

^^^^^^^^^^

I don't know the name of this tree - it isn't brazilian *ipê* - on the square of the Church of São Cristóvão, but it is blossoming too - lovely yellow flowers, looking like brushes  :

gif uploader

gif uploader


----------



## Eduarqui

Eduarqui said:


> My office is in São Cristóvão District, and from the terrace on fifth floor we have a very good view of Guanabara Bay and the roofs of industrial buildings and port cranes:


From same terrace in the office building where I work it is possible to see this image, looking in direction of Downtown, with rooftop garden in foreground:

pc screenshot

^^ Far, in background, appears the top of Sugar Loaf, a famous stone hill. Carioca Highlands are in background too, separating North and South Zones.

A closer view shows new office towers of Port District...

pc screenshot

... and Holliday Inn Hotel being built (it will open in few months, I guess):

pc screenshot

Looking in direction of suburban districts we can see new apartment towers being built in São Cristóvão District:

pc screenshot

pc screenshot


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

São Cristóvão was the most aristocratic district in town in XIXth Century, because the Emperor lived in Quinta da Boa Vista. 

Rich people built their lavish houses here: this surviving estate was the Consulate of Estonia till a few months ago, and now is being offered for new renters (problably to be the headquarters of a company). 

images upload

Around 1900 rich people was moving to Copacabana, and São Cristóvão went into decay: many factories were placed here, due to proximity of seaport, but since 1980s these industries are moving to bigger plots of land in suburbia or other towns, so we have now vacant industrial blocks waiting for new uses. This specific site will receive new buildings very soon, and part of the land was "cleaned":

images upload

images upload


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

A barrier between São Cristóvão District and the vicinity of Downtown (where are other districts, like Cidade Nova, Gamboa and Saúde) is the Francisco Bicalho Avenue, a landscape needing better planning and renovation:

upload picture

Some investments are happening around, like the construction of new Holiday Inn and a huge vertical condominium named Porto Vida, with 1.333 apartments in several blocks (one of them will have 38 floors!):

upload picture

upload picture

upload picture

upload picture

upload picture


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

But there are yet a few industrial enterprises near Francisco Bicalho Avenue....

upload picture

... and residents in Santo Cristo Hill, part of them in "favelas", other part in old buildings from early XXth Century:

upload picture

There is a discussion now about the future of this whole part of town: local administration wants to preserve traditional population, but it wants too new uses (profitable ones) to renew this so well located district. While discussion goes on, skyscrapers are rising:

upload picture

upload pictures

upload pictures

upload picture

upload picture


----------



## Gratteciel

What an interesting thread, really. Thank you very much for descriptions. Eduardo.


----------



## yansa

Wonderful and varied impressions, Eduardo - love the Church of Nossa Senhora da Candelária,
the purple Ipe, the Jazz musician in the Supermarket , the cute sleeping cat
on the carpet, and the exciting views you have from your office! kay:

Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> Wonderful and varied impressions, Eduardo - love the Church of Nossa Senhora da Candelária,
> the purple Ipe, the Jazz musician in the Supermarket , the cute sleeping cat
> on the carpet, and the exciting views you have from your office! kay:
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing!


Thanks for coming, *yansa*: I work in the forth floor of a building with five floors, and my office room is side by side with that two decked elevated freeway - named Linha Vermelha (Red Line) -, with the view from my window exactly in its direction. Someday I will show this view here, and you will understand why I miss country life so much...

Well, that elevated freeway is near my work, but there are trees to enjoy too, and I can see them when coming to job or when I'm going for lunch:

free jpeg images

And the view when I'm lunching is nice too 

free jpeg images

upload a gif

^^ These are two typical meals we use to call "refeição comercial" (commercial meal) here: they have options with beans and rice, sphagetti, pastry, beef, fish, sausage, omelet, salads, etc. etc. Everything is delicious, you choose what you want and pay for the weight of food choice on your plate :eat:

These meals presented above are from the restaurant where I lunch on weekdays: it is this building at right, already presented on page 1 of this thread, and with a nice architecture - the board on its facade informs it sells meals for "kilo" (you pay for the weight of food on your plate), and it sells Itaipava Beer (a famous trademark in Brazil)..

print screen windows xp


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Well, Loco has many options in "food made specially for dogs"...

image free hosting

... and he likes when I open and serve a little bag of dehydrated meat:

image free hosting

But Loco has the chance to enjoy too that small orchard on the house where he lives with Linda and other dogs: here we see him eating *acerola*, a very popular fruit in Brazil, with more Vitamin C than oranges or tangerines. He climbs in the shrub where acerola grows and picks up what he wants, giving a part of his harvest to other dogs, because many acerolas fall in the ground each time we shake the shrub 

upload gifs

upload gifs

upload gifs


----------



## yansa

Oh, that near two decked elevated freeway... 
Now I understand why you fled into the wood, Eduardo!
But I admire your awareness for beauty and the positive kay: : You really appreciate
the trees - others maybe would overlook them...

Your meals look really tasty! 
Very nice buildings on the last pic of #554! 

#555 is lovely! On pic 4 we can see the beautiful and intelligent eyes of Loco -
such a wonderful dog...
I love the smart dogs enjoying vitamins! 

Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice sets, Eduardo. Loco is a beautiful dog!


----------



## 21Saeculum

nice pictures! and a very interesting urban vegetation!


----------



## General Electric

So beautiful houses and painture in the 543 

1000 thanks for your detailled descriptions and story, that is very interesting. I admire too your positiv attitude kay:


----------



## falp6

Eduarqui said:


> Thanks for commenting, *General Electric*: derelict buildings are a problem in some parts of Rio de Janeiro - a strange and unacceptable thing, because we have a deficit of adequate housing for everyone (this explains our "favelas"). And Brazil has a particular attraction about what is "new" and "modern", so many buildings were derelict for decades... but this is changing, mainly in Downtown.
> 
> *Rua* (Street) *Marquês do Lavradio* is a good example: I took this photo very early in the morning, before business hours, but usually it is clogged with people looking for antiques.
> 
> upload pictures online
> 
> ]



Eduarqui I visited this street when I was at Rio Scenarium Pavillion!

https://www.google.es/maps/@-22.908...4!1sHNkSWz_sOuXDMrzIeyMJwA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

The architecture and the atmosphere of this place is so Bohemian, I really liked it.


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> First of all, I'm glad you liked the Poe story, dear Eduardo!
> 
> What wonderful updates you gave us: lovely spring blossoms and gardens,
> walking with Loco and Linda (I love how the cat looks at Loco  ), nice
> impressions from the community garden, details like the holy ghost on the door ,
> and the brown butterfly at your parents' apartment...
> 
> One of many favourites: #633/1, a street full of beauty... kay:
> One of the many wonders of Rio: orchids in the streets!
> 
> Very interesting and charming updates, thank you so much!


Thanks for coming, dear yansa, and yesterday (sunday, December 18th) I made a new stroll till Edmundo Rego Square, to see a beer event, but first I returned to Boulevard Rio Shopping Center.

Afternoon was with sun yet, but weather was changing to light rain: fortunelly I could register this lovely cat enjoying the sun on my way till that shopping center.

screen shot on pc

post images

This time Boulevard Shopping Rio was with a lot of people...

screen shot on pc

screen shot on pc

... and Papai Noel (Santa Claus) was ready to hear children and take photographs:

screen shot on pc

I saw again that store with Arts and Crafts...

screen shot on pc

.. and they placed Holy Ghosts on the entry (as people do in their houses):

screen shot on pc

There is time yet to buy a decoration for Christmas, and with a sale :

screen shot on pc

I was inside Casa & Vídeo Store when started to rain, and I done this register on their glass roof:

screen shot on pc

I went to that Beer Festival, seeing on my way this small street shop selling more decorations for Christmas...

screen shot on pc

... and this brand new apartment building (all this area around that shopping is growing):

screen shot on pc


----------



## Eduarqui

paul62 said:


> ....and from a mild UK winter
> 
> Great shots and so interesting seeing Rio`s neigbourhoods.





gratteciel said:


> What a nice neighborhood so green, so full of flowers and so lively.
> Loco and Linda are just adorable!
> I also like your comments because they allow us to become more involved in the life of Rio de Janeiro. Thank you, dear friend.


Thank you, paul62 and gratteciel, and I want to show two events in this neighborhood: a fair for alternative culture (it happened on same day I registered that community kitchen garden) and a beer festival (it happened yesterday).

Let's see first the Fair with Arts and Crafts, Vegetarian Food and Dance 

It happened Sunday, December 11th - it happens at least one sunday each month - with very interesting kiosks on Edmundo Rego Square: this is the planned center of this district in 1914, when two farms were replaced by subdivisions of modern Grajaú, but our most busy commercial square is Largo do Verdun, with a better transport location. Edmundo Rego Square retained a cozy atmosphere of a "small town center", and residents have here their social and cultural life.

A view of the Church of Nossa Senhora do Perpétuo Socorro in this lovely square: on sundays this area is closed for cars in transit (they can only park here) and used by cyclists.

imagehost

The square has many trees and offers room for kiosks and people:

imagehost

imagehost

In the beginning of the "Alternative Culture Fair" we could see this place where we can take earthworms for our gardens 

imagehost

The fair has as theme "desapegue-se" (detach yourself), and people brings what they have on their homes and can be donated, as these clothes on the ground:

imagehost

But there are kiosks where we can buy items, usually with Arts & Crafts and Natural Food:

imagehost

imagehost[/url

[url=https://postimage.org]imagehost

A billboard informing about the district and its role stimulating a more natural life (that kitchen garden presented on previous page of this thread is part of that role  ), and is ready to be declared a "green district" ("bairro verde"):

imagehost

This young smiling salesman is a "vegan" (vegetarian about food), and has a new client enjoying his kiosk with salads and a suggestive name:

imagehost

This lady sitting on the ground brought her dog...

imagehost

... and, while the lady sees the cell phone, the dog enjoys the view 

imagehost


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

People - adults, children, teenagers - is coming to the center of the square, prepairing a dance  - we can see part of facade of the Church of Nossa Senhora do Perpétuo Socorro on background:

imagehost

imagehost

They make first a little test with the steps...

photo host

photo host

photo host

photo host

photo host

photo host

... and then they dance a music I could identify as a Renaissance Theme 

photo host

photo host

photo host

photo host

photo host

photo host

This was really a very nice day :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Eduarqui said:


> This was really a very nice day


and very nice pictures! :applause: 

This  is one of my favorites


----------



## Eduarqui

Romashka01 said:


> and very nice pictures! :applause:
> 
> This  is one of my favorites


Thank you, dear Romashka01, and now it's time to see the event I went yesterday: a Festival with Craft Beer, increasing in preference among brazilians.

I came to Edmundo Rego Square at 04:00 PM, after visiting the Boulevard Shopping Rio (please see above), and a light rain was on the place, but it was possible to walk and stay there without problems:

image hosting

Billboard of Confraria dos Barbas (Brotherhood of Bearded Men): they organized this event, and the billboard presents a calendar of happenings.

image hosting

As soon as I came in, there were music artists playing, and I took a first look before seeing the exhibitors. Due to rain, a tent was over the public, and other tents were completing our protection to enjoy the show and the attractions.

image hosting

image hosting

image hosting

image hosting

image hosting

image hosting


----------



## falp6

Beautiful pics Eduarqui!

I didn't know those houses with Spanish Californian architecture. It's very interesting.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^^^

My first stroll on the square made me know there were many good and different things to see: from craft beer till delicious sandwiches, candy and snacks.

host images

host images

host images

host images

These brewers had a great idea: they converted vintage models of Volkswagen Kombi into moving displays to sell craft beer.

host images

host images

host images

host images

host images

And here we have the genuine "palleta" (barbecue from Argentine) to enjoy with your beer (or with my ice tea  ):

host images

host images

host images


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

And, while the music goes on...

windows screen capture

windows screen capture

... being appreciated by a father and his very young daughter...

windows screen capture

... or by the salesman in his tricycle with a motor drinking beer instead of gasoline...

windows screen capture

... I walk around to discover the gastronomy of this event:

windows screen capture

windows screen capture

windows screen capture

windows screen capture

windows screen capture

This tricycle sells drinks, specially famous brazilian "caipirinha":

windows screen capture

windows screen capture

windows screen capture

And this kiosk, with a very friendly young lady (I asked her to show her clothes, because imagined yansa would appreciate), sells delicious snacks and cocadas (coconut candies) from the State of Bahia:

windows screen capture

windows screen capture

windows screen capture

This lady brought the best friend to enjoy the party and, problably, something interesting to eat 

windows screen capture


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Strolling on the section of this event where we find clothes, jewely and decoration for our homes:

uploadimage

uploadimage

uploadimage

uploadimage

uploadimage

uploadimage

uploadimage

uploadimage

And back to the delicious side of this event :cheers:

uploadimage

uploadimage

uploadimage

uploadimage

uploadimage

Resting under the pergola, but listening to the music...

uploadimage

... and I'm back to that tent to see the show:

uploadimage


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

The show goes on, and this group is really good: they played songs from Queen and Iron Maiden too 

image url upload

image url upload

After the show all artists were presented, including a young lady that plays violin, and I liked very much everyone there:

image url upload

Other young lady is a DJ (disc-jockey), very friendly, and posed for me with her Christmas Cap:

image url upload

image url upload

The artists are collecting their instruments...

image url upload

image url upload

image url upload

... and I could see the Christmas Tree on the stage:

image url upload

Other artists will make shows later, but I need to go, so I took a last look at the square...

image url upload

... with a playground for children...

image url upload

... and this cute dog:

image url upload

image url upload

A very light rain was falling, and in the street where my parents lived for more than 30 years I saw this beautiful yellow carpet of flowers:

image url upload

Hope you could enjoy this stroll :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Very likeable updates, dear Eduardo - so many nice things to see! kay:
Loved everything, from the dancing people (the cute little boy in blue trousers  ), 
the cat and the dogs, the Arts and Crafts, the many friendly
people, beer :cheers: and food - everything.
Especially the friendly lady who sold food from Bahia and posed in her
beautiful cloth "for me".  She is adorable! Thank you for thinking so much
of me and all your SSC friends while making your photo walks.  

I can imagine so well how much joy you had making this walk and taking
place in such nice events! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates from Rio :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Thanks everyone for coming and commenting 

Yesterday I visited the Basilica of Nossa Senhora de Lourdes, made to remember the apparition of Our Lady in France, XIXth Century. It was built with eccletic architecture (Renaissance and Maneirism can be percepted), using colors for ornamentation that gives a light purple effect on photographs.

Located in Vila Isabel, not far from Grajaú - I could walk till it -, at Boulevard 28 de Setembro (main street of this district).

image hosting more than 5mb

image hosting more than 5mb

image hosting more than 5mb

image hosting more than 5mb

image hosting more than 5mb

Main Nave:

image hosting more than 5mb

image hosting more than 5mb

image hosting more than 5mb

image hosting more than 5mb

Main Altar was made to look like a grotto, where Our Lady appeared in that small french town:

image hosting more than 5mb

image hosting more than 5mb

image hosting more than 5mb

Beautiful images:

image hosting more than 5mb

image hosting more than 5mb


----------



## jaime.keetah

i will fly there someday


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Enjoying details in Main Nave of this wonderful Basilica:

image hosting over 10mb

image hosting over 10mb

image hosting over 10mb

image hosting over 10mb

Baptistery, with dramatic set of light and shadow:

image hosting over 10mb

image hosting over 10mb

image hosting over 10mb

image hosting over 10mb

image hosting over 10mb

image hosting over 10mb


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Details catching our eyes and minds in the Basilica of Nossa Senhora de Lourdes:

click image upload

how to print screen on pc

screen capture windows 7

screen capture windows 7

screen capture windows 7

screen capture windows 7

screen capture windows 7

screen capture windows 7

screen capture windows 7

screen capture windows 7

screen capture windows 7


----------



## Gratteciel

Very beautiful scenes of life in that neighborhood of Rio.
I loved the people so cheerful and having fun together; You can feel the friendly atmosphere.
Also the crafts are very pretty and colorful and the figures (flowers) made with mosaics in the church of the last post, are very beautiful.
Thank you for showing us these daily activities in your beautiful city, dear Eduardo.


----------



## Gratteciel

Best wishes for the holidays and for health and happiness throughout the coming year, dear Eduardo!


----------



## nataliabe

gratteciel said:


> Very beautiful scenes of life in that neighborhood of Rio.
> I loved the people so cheerful and having fun together; You can feel the friendly atmosphere.
> Also the crafts are very pretty and colorful and the figures (flowers) made with mosaics in the church of the last post, are very beautiful.
> Thank you for showing us these daily activities in your beautiful city, dear Eduardo.


It's the Brazilian daily activities! The foreigners know the beach, soccer, favelas, but the typical Brazilian life is depicted in Eduardo's photos


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## falp6

Very beautiful church! The details on the walls are interesting.

Happy holidays Eduarqui!


----------



## openlyJane

Merry Christmas to you, Eduarqui, in lovely Rio.


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely church! great pictures,Eduardo kay:

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## christos-greece

Mery Christmas to you, Eduarqui; keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Thank you, dear friends, for your very nice messages, and I wish a Merry Merry Christmas to you all 

I had my Christmas night in the apartment that belonged to my parents, because they loved to have the "Family Night" there, creating the Nativity Scene (a Christmas Crib in miniature), and with all the lights on. I kept this tradition, and here is the Nativity Scene they started to create in 1970, and still the same:

image sharing

Merry Christmas to you all, your relatives and friends, and soon I'll be here again


----------



## Eduarqui

Hello, dear friends, I'm back and hope you had a wonderful Christmas Time 

After seeing the Church of Nossa Senhora de Lourdes (please see previous page), I made some photos of Vila Isabel District, where this church is.

I started my trip close to Boulevard Rio Shopping Center...

how to screenshot on windows 7

... where the sun of summer gives a splash of light on the glass roof...

how to screenshot on windows 7


... and the ladies are already dressed for the new and hot season:

how to screenshot on windows 7

It's only one block between this huge building and Barão de Drummond Square: this "barão" (baron) was the entrepeuner who created this district, as a subdivision of a farm, and named "Vila Isabel" because "Isabel" was the favorite daughter of Emperor Pedro II (we were an Empire in 1870, when this brand new district appeared). He intended to do a high class district, but with time it was mainly occupied by urban middle classes.

The square:

how to screenshot on windows 7

That hill in background marks the north limit of this district, with first and older suburban areas of Rio de Janeiro ahead:

how to screenshot on windows 7

Showing the importance of this square in XIXth Century, the Apostolic Nunciature has a building there:

how to screenshot on windows 7

how to screenshot on windows 7

Boulevard 28 de Setembro, where is situated the Church of Nossa Senhora de Lourdes, starts in this square:

how to screenshot on windows 7

This boulevard is the main social axis of the district, and we can find more landmarks, as the Escola de Samba Vila Isabel (where they make parties and show how next Carnival will be)...

how to screenshot on windows 7

how to screenshot on windows 7

how to screenshot on windows 7

... and the Methodist Church, neighbor building of that Escola de Samba: people can pray first and then go to the party 

how to screenshot on windows 7

how to screenshot on windows 7

how to screenshot on windows 7


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Some views of Boulevard 28 de Setembro, a typical avenue in Rio de Janeiro, with mixed old and new buildings, with few or many floors, and mixing residential and commercial functions:

how to screen capture

how to screen capture

how to screen capture

how to screen capture

how to screen capture

The most famous bar/pub/restaurant of this district, and attracting customers from all the town, is the Petisco da Vila (Snack of Vila - the word "vila" has the meaning of "village"), in one corner between busy Boulevard 28 de Setembro and a cozy residential street:

how to screen capture

We enter in this street after passing through the sidewalk where that bar is...

how to screen capture

... and find new apartment buildings (fortunately they are low in this street):

how to screen capture

More fortunately yet, we found this old urban house occupied now by a healthy citizen: he painted it with joyful colors and recovered the architecture of 1870s-1880s to make it his or her dream home  

how to screen capture

how to screen capture

how to screen capture


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

There are two places in Boulevard 28 de Setembro I recommend to take a look:

- this little flower shop, where we can buy from roses till orchids 

image upload no limit

image upload no limit

image upload no limit

- the tent with typical food and snacks from the State of Bahia, held for a long time by Dona (Lady) Georgina 

image upload no limit

image upload no limit

image upload no limit

image upload no limit

image upload no limit

image upload no limit

^^ This is one of the best places to eat typical food from Bahia I know: even shrimps with delicious spices and seasonings can be found here with this lovely lady (she was born in Bahia, but lives in Rio de Janeiro for many years, and is well know in Vila Isabel District).


----------



## yansa

Lovely updates, dear friend! kay:
The Basilica Nossa Senhora de Lourdes is wonderful, and I also love the
bright yellow house. 

Good Dona Georgina!  Her food seems so delicious, I would taste something
very spicy from her table.

The wooden hand she has placed there is very interesting. We also know 
this gesture in Europe. In German language it is called "Feigenhand" or "Neidfeige".
Apart from a quite vulgar meaning (which is not the intention of Dona Georgina,
I'm very sure!) it is believed to be a protection against all evil things,
particularly against envy.

I am fascinated to find this very, very old magic sign, which probably
goes back to the Greek deity Dionysos, also in Bahia and in Brazil. 

Eduardo, if you one day again visit Dona Georgina, perhaps you could
ask her about this hand? It would be very interesting for me which
meaning she sees in it. 



Eduarqui said:


> image upload no limit


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Thank you for kind message, dear yansa, and I can answer you right now about this:



yansa said:


> The wooden hand she has placed there is very interesting. We also know
> this gesture in Europe. In German language it is called "Feigenhand" or "Neidfeige".
> Apart from a quite vulgar meaning (which is not the intention of Dona Georgina,
> I'm very sure!) it is believed to be a protection against all evil things,
> particularly against envy.
> 
> I am fascinated to find this very, very old magic sign, which probably
> goes back to the Greek deity Dionysos, also in Bahia and in Brazil.
> 
> Eduardo, if you one day again visit Dona Georgina, perhaps you could
> ask her about this hand? It would be very interesting for me which
> meaning she sees in it.


In Brazil this wooden hand is named "figa", and it is an amulet against envy, exactly as it is in Europe as you said - we call this kind of envy here a "mau olhado" (evil eye), and that "figa" protects a person or a house against that negative energy. I never imagined it exists in Europe too, so I'm delighted to discover how there are in many parts of the World, among different peoples and consuetudes, same ways to face challenges coming from that not so visible part of our lives 

To have a "figa" is not uncommon in many brazilian houses, and my father brought from a trip till Bahia, a long time ago (I was a child, so this means it was in late 1960s, problably), a "figa" made with ivory, and my mother made what many housewives do: she placed this figa behind the kitchen door - I don't know the origin of this usage, but the kitchen door is considered the best place to keep a "figa" tied up to protect the family and the house. This happened in our old apartment and, when we moved to present time one, in 1982, my mother replaced that "figa" in the new kitchen door.

Here it is today (I kept almost all things in my parents apartment the way they left), at right, while at left you can see a chinese "Seven Bells of Happiness", almost from same time of that "figa" (in Brazil eclecticism is almost a rule  ):

capture screen

A close-up view of the tied up ivory "figa" from the State of Bahia: yellow ribbon (from Bahia too) completes this amulet.

capture screen

And now I'm holding that "figa" for a better view:

capture screen

Hope this can answer your interest, but more can be said, of course, and if you have more questions please tell here 

PS1: there are many materials to do a "figa" - wood is one of them, but I saw already in marble and noble metals (silver, for example). My father found a very traditional "figa" in ivory, and this is considered a good material for protection against negative energies.

PS2: in my country house I haven't a "figa", but I have a "tanuki", a japanese deity (looks like a raccoon with hat, carrying a bottle of sake on his hand) to protect the house and my life against negative energies. It was a gift my parents brought from Japan, and he is in my kitchen too 

PS3: other day I will return to Dona Georgina's tent, to eat a "bolinho da bahiana" (that toasted elongated ball), but couldn't let you waiting for this answer


----------



## yansa

Oh what an interesting matter we have found, dear Eduardo! 
I thank you very much for your detailed answer and the interesting pics!



Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> Thank you for kind message, dear yansa, and I can answer you right now about this:
> 
> 
> 
> In Brazil this wooden hand is named "figa", and it is an amulet against envy, exactly as it is in Europe as you said - we call this kind of envy here a "mau olhado" (evil eye), and that "figa" protects a person or a house against that negative energy.* I never imagined it exists in Europe too,* so I'm delighted to discover how there are in many parts of the World, among different peoples and consuetudes, same ways to face challenges coming from that not so visible part of our lives


You never imagined the figa exists in Europe too, and I never imagined it
exists in Brazil!  It has done a long journey...
I first read of that amulet in one of my books about magic and witchcraft
that found my interest since I was about 14 or 15 years old. 
Heard that the figa, or Neidfeige, is very much in use in Italy and Portugal.




Eduarqui said:


> To have a "figa" is not uncommon in many brazilian houses, and my father brought from a trip till Bahia, a long time ago (I was a child, so this means it was in late 1960s, problably), a "figa" made with ivory, and my mother made what many housewives do: she placed this figa behind the kitchen door - *I don't know the origin of this usage, but the kitchen door is considered the best place to keep a "figa" tied up to protect the family and the house*. This happened in our old apartment and, when we moved to present time one, in 1982, my mother replaced that "figa" in the new kitchen door.


Perhaps I can give you an Asian explanation for why the best place for things
like a figa is behind the kitchen door: In Feng Shui the kitchen is a very 
important room of the house, center of the family and place of the cooking stove
where the food for the family comes from. The place nourishes the family,
in a practical and in a way that has to do with energy - all the things we
cannot see but feel their existence.




Eduarqui said:


> Here it is today (I kept almost all things in my parents apartment the way they left), at right, while at left you can see a chinese "Seven Bells of Happiness", almost from same time of that "figa" *(in Brazil eclecticism is almost a rule*  ):


That is very sympathical! kay:
In my flat I'm also surrounded by religious or magic objects from many, many
corners of the world. 
Again thank you for the nice, very private pictures!




Eduarqui said:


> Hope this can answer your interest, but more can be said, of course, and if you have more questions please tell here
> 
> PS1: *there are many materials to do a "figa"* - wood is one of them, but I saw already in marble and noble metals (silver, for example). My father found a very traditional "figa" in* ivory, and this is considered a good material for protection against negative energies*.
> 
> PS2: in my country house I haven't a "figa", but I have a *"tanuki"*, a japanese deity (looks like a raccoon with hat, carrying a bottle of sake on his hand) to protect the house and my life against negative energies. It was a gift my parents brought from Japan, and he is in my kitchen too
> 
> PS3: *other day I will return to Dona Georgina's tent*, to eat a "bolinho da bahiana" (that toasted elongated ball), but couldn't let you waiting for this answer


About the materials, animal bone also comes to my mind.
Thank you for telling me that ivory is considered to protect against negative
energies - I didn't know that. But I would not want that an elephant has
to die and loose his teeth for my figa. 

I will have to google for that tanuki. 

Please tell Dona Georgina the best wishes from me, an Austrian woman
who also is interested in figas and so on.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Thank you again for your nice message, dear yansa, and I'll say your message for Dona Georgina 

Today I went to Tijuca District - the most important in our north zone, with busy commerce and public transport hubs - to pray in a Christmas Crib installed in a church inaugurated oficially in 1931. Being 1931 the same year my father was born, it seems kind for me to pray remembering the birth of Jesus Christ in the Church of Santo Afonso.

It is a nice neo-gothic catholic temple I visit since my childhood 

Main Facade:

upload a gif

Its side as seen from Barão de Mesquita Street:

upload a gif

Close-eye view of the beautiful exterior:

upload a gif

upload a gif

upload a gif

upload a gif

Monument to remember the Catholic League, a group devoted to humanitarian causes:

upload a gif


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Entering the Church of Santo Afonso:

screenshot

screenshot

Impressive Main Nave in simple Neo-Gothic Style:

screenshot

screenshot

Looking to the Organ Platform:

screenshot

screenshot

View of the Main Nave from the Aisle:

screenshot

Christmas Decoration is kept in our churches till the first week of January:

screenshot

screenshot

Many details call for our attention in the beautiful interior...

screenshot

screenshot

... including the mosaic on the floor...

screenshot

... with this scorpion making a deep impression on me, when I was a child  :

screenshot


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Altar of the Church of Santo Afonso has a painting of Heaven:

screenshot

screenshot

And a way to know the Heaven on Earth is through a miracle, or a wish coming to reality with a good help of God or a Saint: the Church of Santo Afonso has a special room to testimony this experience, where we see ex-votos (in Wikipedia there is a good explanation about ex-votos in our catholic culture: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ex-voto ).

free upload pictures

free upload pictures

free upload pictures

These reproductions of heads and parts of our bodies are made in wax, and representing the cure of a disease on real parts of bodies from believers...

free upload pictures

... while these little houses and keys, made with wax too, are representing a request served to have his/her own home (with a housing shortage happening sometimes, this is a deep necessity people think about):

free upload pictures

Many believers left letters of thanks for graces, and children left little toys to say "thank you to Santo Afonso, or to São Geraldo, or to Our Lady of Perpétuo Socorro" - a very special part of this room (we can see the image of a little dog - problably a child asked for the health of his/her friend, and was served  ):

free upload pictures

free upload pictures


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

The Church of Santo Afonso created three Christmas Cribs for prayers:

- the first one is inside the church:

free upload

free upload

free upload

free upload

- the second one is in the churchyard, inside a glass structure:

free upload

free upload

free upload

(^^ I followed the suggestion of our friend yansa, on her Private Vienna Thread, about making photographs very close to glass panels, and I guess it worked  )

- the third one is in the side facade and has a lovely water basin among plants:

free upload

free upload

free upload


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Speaking about plants, there is a pedestrianized street linking the block where is the Church of Santo Afonso till the Saens Pena Square (most important square in Tijuca District), but to reach it we need first to cross the Santo Afonso Street, with its typical mixed land use of shops and apartment buildings:

upload img

Entering that lovely pedestrianized street with kiosks offering flowers and plants:

upload img

Lavish orchids and roses ready to serve as special New Year Gifts:

upload img

Many plants here are ready to find a new life in private gardens:

upload img

upload img

I do love this kiosk, it makes me remember my home  :

upload img

upload img


----------



## Eduarqui

I need to answer two more questions for our friend yansa  :



yansa said:


> Oh what an interesting matter we have found, dear Eduardo!
> I thank you very much for your detailed answer and the interesting pics!
> 
> (...)
> 
> About the materials, animal bone also comes to my mind.
> Thank you for telling me that ivory is considered to protect against negative
> energies - I didn't know that. But I would not want that an elephant has
> to die and loose his teeth for my figa.
> 
> I will have to google for that tanuki.
> 
> (...)


Ivory was used back in sixties, maybe till early eighties, but now it is very diffficult to find one "figa" in ivory due to legal restrictions - fortunately our humankind could evolve for a better understanding about our relationship with Natural World: we aren't yet in ideal condition about this, but today is better than yesterday (that "figa" on my parents apartment is, technically speaking, an antique now).

About "tanuki", I haven't a detailed photograph of it in my country home, but I have photographs of the kitchen: here you see my eternal friend Laika sleeping on the formal room, in background, while the kitchen is in foreground...

free uploader 

... and here you can percept brown tanuki between two japanese pieces - a sake lacquered vase at left, and an ikebana metal vase at right, on top of my cupboard:

free uploader

Hope this can help to see what a tanuki can be


----------



## yansa

Lovely updates! 

I admire the beautiful floor mosaic and think I have even detected a scorpio,
which is my astrological sign.  So nice, the church you know since your childhood, dear Eduardo!
The ex-votos are touching...

Your pictures of the crib behind glass are excellent! kay:
The third crib has a pentagram on the roof :lol: - which here probably means
the Star of Bethlehem. 

Thank you very much for explaining about ivory (I have absolute no problem
with the antiquity in your parents apartment) and the Japanese tanuki! 

Have a happy and healthy 2017, dear friend!  :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

interesting shots and I love that nice and warm sunny days.


----------



## Romashka01

What wonderful pictures! thank you!
I especially like the Church of Santo Afonso and the yellow house!


----------



## Eduarqui

christos-greece said:


> Indeed, once again very nice updates from Rio


Thanks for coming, christos-greece, and I hope to show more in next future 



Hardcore Terrorist said:


> Nice pictures Some of Parque Estadual do Grajaú looks like Müllerthal, also known as little Switzerland, in Luxembourg.


Thank you for kind message, Hardcore Terrorist, and really we have parts in Rio de Janeiro (Town and State) with mountains that could remind Switzerland, Luxembourg or other countries, although we haven't snow here (except in only one highland area: Itatiaia, almost 200 km distant from Rio, on very very heavy winters, but this rarely occurs). 



yansa said:


> For me this looks more like a wild forest than a park - what a great place, dear Eduardo... kay:
> 
> Particularly loved the climbing plant running up the trunk of Ipê Amarelo.
> At Engenheiro Richard Avenue the forest seems to crawl into the town
> like a green giant caterpillar.
> 
> Thank you for taking us with you on that wonderful forest walk, dear friend!


Thank you, dear Silvia, and this is one of many parks in Rio and nearby towns (Guapimirim, for example) taking advantage of older woods to create a charming landscape, but we have too parks entirely created with landscaping architecture, hope to present in next future (Quinta da Boa Vista, with those blossoming Sapucaia Trees, is the example I can remember first).

But wait a minute, the walk isn't finished yet: *Parque Estadual do Grajaú - Part 11* (please see Pages 36 and 37 of this thread for other parts presenting this state park  ).

From those administrative buildings in very simplified neocolonial architecture (built in 1978, or after that year) starts a trail used by mountain climbers interested about going till the top of Pyramid of Grajaú...

pictures upload

... and first we can use these stone steps...

pictures upload

... walking up, while the tiled roofs of those buildings can be seen going down and down...

pictures upload

As I told on previous page, many trees in this park have roots growing on the surface, and they create natural steps (even natural paths) for anyone wishing to climb till the mountain - I made many photographs of this interesting landscape:

pictures upload

pictures upload

pictures upload

pictures upload

pictures upload

pictures upload

pictures upload

pictures upload

(^^ these intricate roots have other function than natural steps: they give more stability for soil on some parts, because they hold land and stones)

I found a board informing that this part has woods being recovered (native trees and plants are being placed here), so we need to walk carefully to avoid damages...

pictures upload

... and we can feel how the peak isn't far, because more and more rocks with bigger dimensions are appearing...

pictures upload

... as this one, used as nest for a very rare underbrush with light red leaves (for sure it is one of our native plants being recovered, so we will not come closer, but the camera has a zoom feature  ):

pictures upload

Well, I'm not adequately dressed to climb much more, neither have that professional equipment a mountain climber needs, but I can enjoy the wild land around me:

pictures upload

pictures upload

pictures upload

pictures upload

^^ I'm alone in the woods, and feeling at home :cheers:

Grajaú District isn't the first (neither the second, or the tenth) choice of residence for millionaires in Rio de Janeiro - they prefer very lavish apartments and houses (when they can find a dettached house, priced in millions of dollars...) near those famous beaches everyone out of Rio knows: Copacabana, Ipanema, Barra da Tijuca, and so on -, but we can see good houses here too, because many people enjoy these woods and wish to live closer to a "country in town" landscape. These houses are expensive, but not as expensive as those ones closer to the sea, or one of those apartments on same addresses.

From this trail I started at the foot of our natural Pyramid, I could see one of these beautiful states, in Comendador Martinelli Street (as you remember, it is the ladder to reach main entry of this state park). From the woods, it looks like a dream coming true:

pictures upload

Using a zoom, we can see more...

pictures upload

and more: it is in neocolonial style, and the architect of this house was very accurate about the original colonial buildings from XVIIth and XVIIIth Century in Brazil - a massive volume, almost like a fortress, with arched small windows (panoramic windows and glass walls are from XXth Century Modernism) , tiled roof and white walls.

pictures upload

I need to come back to "town", and in next postage I'll show my walk from this park till a place where we can buy organic food, stay tuned


----------



## Gratteciel

What a wonderful peaceful forest! The roots of those trees ground level are impressive. Figueira tree is really beautiful. Thank you, dear Eduardo!


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful photos,again... something quite exotic for me. I particularly like that house  
Thank you,dear friend! :applause:


----------



## yansa

A wonderful update, dear Eduardo! kay:
The mighty roots are very impressive!


----------



## General Electric

Look like deeply into the wild forest... Incredible place, love to see it


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful forest, yes, trees one function is to prevent soil erosion. love that area, you've got lots of fresh forest oxygen.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Thank you, Gratteciel, Romashka01, yansa, General Electric and capricorn2000 for nice comments, and thanks Why-Why, openlyJane and other friends for coming here and liking the updates 

As promised many days ago, I will finish the presentation of my visit in Grajaú State Park last january 19 with a view of our weekly organic fair - it happens all thursdays on Edmundo Rego Square (I presented this square on other posts).

I'm back to main entry of our State Park...

upload pic

... and going down Comendador Martinelli Street: as you problably can note, the day is grey, and I need to walk before the rain...

upload pic

... because I'm not with my umbrella, but this doesn't mean I cannot take pics of early 1960s buildings in the lower part of that street...

upload pic

... and of beautiful Engenheiro Richard Avenue, with its imposing tamarind trees:

upload pic

upload pic

A young lady is running to take care of her health and shape...

upload pic

... on this avenue with nice protomodern residences from 1930s...

upload pic

... and blossoming trees...

upload pic

... sending their yellow petals for everything around, including parked cars...

upload pic

... and sidewalks swept away by patient housewives:

upload pic

I'm reaching Edmundo Rego Square...

upload pic

... and can see the tents and visitors of this Organic Fair:

upload pic

The day isn't sunny, and I guess many people aren't here as usual (summer rains aren't good for business...), but there are visitors and custommers enough to buy something good for our tables:

upload pic

upload pic

upload pic

This tent has organic cakes  :

upload pic

Fresh vegetables and eggs are a "top ten" anytime:

upload pic

upload pic

upload pic

Many people bring their children to learn how to be interested about organic food - the future needs to be stimulated  :

upload pic

upload pic

upload pic

This is the tent where I buy organic rice and pickles - the seller already knows me and has what I want at hand:

upload pic

upload pic

upload pic

upload pic

^^ Organic pickles were very good today, so I had a nice lunch later


----------



## Benonie

^^ The future will be green, must be green! kay:


----------



## yansa

Love your walk to the organic food, my dear friend! kay:

Beautiful pic with yellow blossoming tree...
You are so happy every day to be surrounded by plants we only can see
in the Palmenhaus, Eduardo!


----------



## RegioManio

Eduarqui said:


> 31- Rio de Janeiro: Copacabana District - the "Batcave" of Cardeal Arcoverde Subway Station
> 
> A charming story happened when this station was being built: one day an engineer received his son, when working on the excavation, and the little child commented how everything looked like the batcave from that famous heroe.
> 
> The engineer convinced our Subway Company to create a special place to remember this childhood dream: here is a ventilation duct...
> 
> ...
> ... and, when we look up, we see the symbol of Batman on the roof of that duct
> 
> 
> uploading images



Very interesting thread. I went to Rio one and a half years ago and I used that subway station, BTW. I didn't realize about this funny fact. Possibly I will go back this year, so I've taken note of this and I'll make sure to chack it up


----------



## Gratteciel

The organic market is very interesting.
I really like everyday life in Rio. In that sector, life seems very peaceful.
Great new set, dear Eduardo.


----------



## marlonbasman

nice shots of a lovely place.


----------



## General Electric

Look very green, fresh and comfortable  

Nice shots and text, Eduarqui, cheers :cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid

that's a lovely neighborhood, lots of trees and like a mini forest.


----------



## yansa

I hope you are well, dear Eduardo, and would love to see some more of your
beautiful and interesting Rio impressions!


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice new photos; well done


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> I hope you are well, dear Eduardo, and would love to see some more of your
> beautiful and interesting Rio impressions!


I support this request! 
I send you a big hug, Silvia and Eduardo.


----------



## Eduarqui

Benonie said:


> ^^ The future will be green, must be green! kay:


For sure, my friend: our permanence in this planet depends of this thinking 



yansa said:


> Love your walk to the organic food, my dear friend! kay:
> 
> Beautiful pic with yellow blossoming tree...
> You are so happy every day to be surrounded by plants we only can see
> in the Palmenhaus, Eduardo!


Thanks, dear yansa, but it is all a matter of local climate: in Vienna there are cherry trees blossoming in Spring, while in Rio de Janeiro it isn't possible to have these lovely trees. Mother Nature makes Justice with everyone: each place has beauty and can to exchange beautiful impressions 



RegioManio said:


> Very interesting thread. I went to Rio one and a half years ago and I used that subway station, BTW. I didn't realize about this funny fact. Possibly I will go back this year, so I've taken note of this and I'll make sure to chack it up


Thanks for your message, RegioManio, and please feel free about visiting this thread and asking about everything you need for your next trip here  



Gratteciel said:


> The organic market is very interesting.
> I really like everyday life in Rio. In that sector, life seems very peaceful.
> Great new set, dear Eduardo.


Thanks, dear friend, and this district is very calm, almost like a small town inside a huge metropolis 



marlonbasman said:


> nice shots of a lovely place.


Thank you for coming, dear friend 



General Electric said:


> Look very green, fresh and comfortable
> 
> Nice shots and text, Eduarqui, cheers :cheers:


Thank you, dear General Electric, and more will come very soon 



MilbertDavid said:


> that's a lovely neighborhood, lots of trees and like a mini forest.


Thanks for message, MilberDavid, and today I will bring more images of trees and natural setting in other district: Rio has many hills, even some mountains, in its city limits, so we have mini forests in many parts 



yansa said:


> I hope you are well, dear Eduardo, and would love to see some more of your
> beautiful and interesting Rio impressions!


Thank you for this kind message, dear friend yansa: I'm fine, more busy than usual due to my life as a commuter between country and town, but I'm very satisfied with this daily adventure 

More Rio impressions coming today, stay tuned 



christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice new photos; well done


Thank you for visiting the thread, christos-greece 



Gratteciel said:


> I support this request!
> I send you a big hug, Silvia and Eduardo.


I support the hug for Silvia and for you, Roberto


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Today I'll show images of a recent trip till Lagoa District: it is in our South Zone, the most touristic part of Rio, with many beaches. 

Last august, during Olympic Games, I presented images of the House of Switzerland, in this district - the name "Lagoa" means "lagoon", and it is due to the Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas, with its salt water (it has a channel directly to the ocean) . I was in a bus, and all photographs were taken when the bus was "stop and going" through our typical urban transit.

In this postage I am paying more attention for apartment buildings (very expensive adresses) and a surviving house from late 1920s, now a public institution:

image hosting over 5mb

That house among huge apartment buildings:

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

Each apartment building is huge in this part of town, with huge apartments inside (eventually with more than 500 square meters of area, costing a lot of money), and has lavish entrances - some of then a little "too much" for my taste, but they call for attention, for sure...

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

image hosting over 5mb

Later I'll bring images of the lagoon and the beautiful street around it, stay tuned


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Seeing these apartment buildings, I remembered this postage from our friend Romashka01:



Romashka01 said:


> Beautiful photos,again... something quite exotic for me. I particularly like that house
> Thank you,dear friend! :applause:


Yes, each apartment in these buildings on Lagoa District is more expensive than that house in the "country in town" Grajaú District, presented on first post in this page (please see above).

Personally, I do prefer houses


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Continuing that bus trip in Lagoa District (more images on previous page): now we will see the street - it is an avenue - around Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas and its placid waters, a real good place for sports 

This 1960s modernist gas station is very famous here - a vintage charming building:

image post

The lagoon, as seen from the avenue with beautiful old trees (we can see the famous Christ the Redeemer on Corcovado Peak too):

image post

image post

image post

image post

image post

(^^ that white star indicates the area where a famous club - Botafogo Futebol e Regatas - has its training space for canoeing) 

image post


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

The trees around Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas are fabulous: old or new, they are a very welcome presence in our landscape 

image post

image post

image post

image post

image post

image post

image post

image post


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Christ The Redeemer on Corcovado Peak, as seen from the bus where I was:

image post

This 1940s Modernist Building is a Day Care projected by famous brazilian architect Oscar Niemeyer, and the brise-soleils on facade catch the fresh wind from the cold waters of Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas:

image post

The Church of Santa Maria Margarida, a 1940s construction (looks older because it was built with elements of Colonial Architecture), a favourite catholic temple for weddings of celebrities from Cinema and TV (don't know exatcly why this happens, but maybe the fact that it is much used as location for films here is a good answer):

image post

Humaitá Street, as seen from the viaduct linking that avenue around the lagoon till the Rebouças Tunnel:

image post

I tried to take images of this tunnel while my bus was running (well, I said "tried" :lol:

image post

image post

image post

image post

On other side of this tunnel we found a very old (late XVIIIth Century) district, named Cosme Velho, and it still has many wooded hills  :

image post

Hope you could enjoy my bus trip in this part of Rio de Janeiro :banana:


----------



## falp6

Nice pics Eduarqui! Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas looks beautiful. I saw that lake from Cristo Redentor and is really big.


----------



## General Electric

Rio seems to have everything: water, trees, urban area, sun... very nice random, give the good moods kay: and thanks for sharing, dear Eduarqui


----------



## Benonie

Lovely city! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Eduarqui said:


> Hope you could enjoy my bus trip in this part of Rio de Janeiro


:yes: 

thank you,Eduardo!
Beautiful and interesting photos!! my favourite kay:


----------



## yansa

I enjoyed your new sets very much, dear friend - beautiful pics from the
lagoon and the street around it! Wonderful trees too. kay: kay:
(Sorry that my answer took a little time - I'm very weak now...)


----------



## Eduarqui

falp6 said:


> Nice pics Eduarqui! Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas looks beautiful. I saw that lake from Cristo Redentor and is really big.


Thank you, falp6, and in colonial it was bigger: many landfills created the present times dimension of this lagoon, and fortunelly now there is knowledge enough about how important it is for our environment, so there aren't more landfills and the water is being preserved  



General Electric said:


> Rio seems to have everything: water, trees, urban area, sun... very nice random, give the good moods kay: and thanks for sharing, dear Eduarqui


Thank you, General Electric, and in next posts I'll bring other faces of my town, including that "arabian district" - The SAARA - I promised a long time ago, stay tuned 



Benonie said:


> Lovely city! kay:


Thank you, Benonie, I think that our effort to keep our towns lovely everywhere in this World is a way to keep our Humankind 



Romashka01 said:


> :yes:
> 
> thank you,Eduardo!
> Beautiful and interesting photos!! my favourite kay:


Thank you, dear Romashka, in this picture you enjoyed so much I tried to repeat that "reflection image" you and our common friend yansa use so nicely in your photographs of Lviv and Wien  



yansa said:


> I enjoyed your new sets very much, dear friend - beautiful pics from the
> lagoon and the street around it! Wonderful trees too. kay: kay:
> (Sorry that my answer took a little time - I'm very weak now...)


Glad to see you here, dear friend yansa, and you don't need to sorry about anything, OK? Hope you can be strong each day and be sure we all are thinking about you and sending our best energies till there 

Well, I imagined to bring some images from a place in Rio where you could feel the taste of Culture and Tradition you live in Wien, as our european friends feel in european cities like Lviv, Manchester, Lausanne... more specifically, a place in Rio with direct link with Lisbon, because it has a stunning collection of medieval and renaissance books brought by portuguese Royal Family in 1808, when they were escaping from Napoleon Bonaparte and his troops: the *Real Gabinete Português de Leitura* (Royal Portuguese Cabinet of Reading). 

Built in Manueline (Neo Medieval) Style, during mid XIXth Century, it is till now one of our most important libraries (open for students, teachers and visitors or tourists).

Let's see this fabulous building :cheers:

Main Facade:

free picture upload

Main Entry: for me, it looks like one of those castles from famous TV Program "Game of Thrones" 

free picture upload


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Visiting the wonderful *Real Gabinete Português de Leitura*: this corridor will take us to the Main Hall...

free picture upload

... where we stay amazed with the ambiance...

free picture upload

... the ceiling with stained glass...

free picture upload

... and the books:

free picture upload

It's a pleasure to walk around this Main Hall, enjoying rare books presented on specific places:

free picture upload

free picture upload

free picture upload

When my niece and my nephew were children, I brought then many times here because they believed this was the "Harry Potter Library", so this was a place were they started to appreciate reading 

free picture upload

free picture upload

Well, I am looking like "the transparent man" (title for a vintage horror film from 1950s, I guess) in this photograph, but it is possible to see there is a very rare book inside the cabinet:

free picture upload

Hope you could enjoy the visit


----------



## Why-Why

A truly fantastic library, Eduardo! Thanks for sharing these images.


----------



## nataliabe

Eduardo, you should post more pictures of our buildings in downtown.


----------



## Eduarqui

Why-Why said:


> A truly fantastic library, Eduardo! Thanks for sharing these images.


Thank you, dear friend: I enjoy very much to take pictures of libraries, and I like to include stationary stores im my photographs because my maternal grandfather worked in one of them, back in 1930s. 

These photographs are from *Casa Cruz*, where he worked and done the gothic type presenting the name of the store, clearly visible in the facade and its interior, receiving a prize for his work:

how to screenshot on windows 7

how to screenshot on windows 7

how to screenshot on windows 7

how to screenshot on windows 7

This beautiful building is in our historic downtown, and was the first of a now successful chain of stores with its name.


----------



## Eduarqui

nataliabe said:


> Eduardo, you should post more pictures of our buildings in downtown.


Thank you, and in next future I will post pictures of our downtown skyscrapers 

Meanwhile, I'm presenting other patterns of buildings in our downtown, and guess it will be interesting to see a restaurant in a traditional corner there.

Some months ago I presented a traditional store - Charutaria Syria - in SAARA, a famous district inside our historic downtown, with many descendants from Syria, Lebanon, Turkey and other arabian nations, now with the presence of chinese people too. One of my favourite places to lunch in Rio is situated in this district: the *Pilograma*, a restaurant where you pay for the weight of food in your plate.

A view of the block where this restaurant is, as seen from Campo de Santana (a public park, very close to the Church of São Gonçalo Garcia and São Jorge - please see pages 5 and 6 of this thread):

picture share

At right we see the yellow facade of this restaurant: all these buildings are from mid to late XIXth Century, and renewed for modern uses.

picture share

Spacious interior of a place where you can eat many interesting options :cheers: :

picture share

picture share

After lunch we can drink coffee or tea without payment - free coffee and tea is a tradition many restaurants kept till today here :cheers:

picture share

My lunch in this nice restaurant use to include salad and fish :cheers:

picture share

Hummm, they have desserts too...

picture share

.... and Black Forest Pie is one of my favourites:

picture share

I went here just after 11:00 AM, so the place was almost empty and I could choose my lunch without competition of other hungry guys :lol:


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful, interesting and entertaining updates Eduarqui. Real Gabinete Português de Leitura is a very nice building, in and out side!

Can't wait to see you future pictures in down town :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

WOW! Rio is really impressive!
The Real Gabinete Português de Leitura is just wonderful!
The view towards the lagoon is also very beautiful.
Everything you show us is really beautiful and interesting, dear Eduardo.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates from Rio


----------



## capricorn2000

a real nice photo tour around the city.


----------



## El_Greco

Good stuff.


----------



## yansa

I love the library with it's delicate dark colours, Eduardo, and can well imagine
that it is a magic place for children, really reminding a little of the Harry Potter world. kay:

So nice little buildings around the restaurant!
A fine place to eat - looking at that tempting buffet I would probably choose
meat or fish with vegetables and rice, having a big portion of spicy sauce
on the rice. 

Thank you for this interesting and beautiful impressions!


----------



## Eduarqui

Benonie said:


> Like we were in the Sao Cristóvao mass ourselves! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you, Benonie: I tried to do a "total coverage", because I went to ask for the health of our friend, and wished to give for eveyone the impression of being there to make same asking 



General Electric said:


> Great report kay: I'm happy to see you back, Eduarqui :cheers:


Thanks, and I'm glad to see you around, dear General Electric 



Gratteciel said:


> Dear Eduardo: Thank you very much for sharing such beautiful photos with all of us. But, above all, for the spiritual moments full of good wishes.
> I send you a big hug.


Thank you, Gratteciel, a big hug for you too 



Why-Why said:


> Welcome back, Eduardo, and thanks for this tour! The architectural details of this museum are beautiful, in a way that seems impossible to recapture today.


Thank you, dear Why-Why: this museum is well done and kept, but not all buildings in this district are as well conserved, and I will try to show more, for a better and comprehensive vision for you all.

Well, on previous page I commented about São Cristóvão District, and we will go ahead on our trip there. Today I will show the famous Feira de São Cristóvão, aka (also know as) Feira Nordestina (Norheastern Fair) - it is the best place to know more (and buy too) about everything from traditional Northeast Region of Brazil (my father was born there).

It is situated on part of huge "Campo de São Cristóvão" - the word "campo", in this specific name, can be translated as "field", because in XIXth Century it was a field without constructions, where people left horses walking around freely to eat grass (and then bring back the horses for services in urban transport, or in small farms nearby). In early XXth Century part of this field was converted to a small park (looks more like a square with trees, gardens and places to rest), while other part was kept without constructions... till 1958, when a covered pavilion was placed here for fairs. In late 1970s our fairs went for a new and much bigger installation in West Zone (not far from famous Barra da Tijuca District), and this "old" pavilion was renewed and converted for present time use as a good place for cariocas and tourists.

Here is the pavilion, where happens our Feira Nordestina:



We will enter:





(^^ facade has an "embroidery" to make us remember of this fabulous handwork done by women from that region, called "rendeiras" - "renda" is a king of embroidery)

This is one of the enters for the pavilion, and has a statue of Padre Cícero: Father Cícero was a priest from early XXth Century, very famous in all Brazil; he lived in the State of Ceará and many people pray for him till now, asking for miracles believed to be possible by his remembrance.



Coming in: 



(^^ all the year we can see these little "bandeirinhas" (small and colorful paper flags), common in june-july popular festivities)


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Feira de São Cristóvão has two main alleys and many internal streets, everything protected from rain due to flexible tents: looks like a popular shopping center, very nice for a stroll 





This photograph shows something I like very much: can you see a black chair at right in the image? It is made with recycled tires, and is very comfortable  (this store has many regional gifts, some of them very exotic).



Some restaurants have open bars for a first taste of "drink and snack"...



... and, as usual, people "prove and approve" the taste, entering for a complete lunch or dinner:





Feira Nordestina has stages for regional shows: a good chance to know our good music and dance (these shows happen more frequently at night).





(^^ I went in the morning, and three musicians were making a test of instruments  )

I gave only a pale idea of this wonderful place, and hope to come back to show a good lunch in next future 

Other entrance-exit to Feira de São Cristóvão:



Around the Campo there are many buildings, some of them with historical interest, like this XIXth Century Neo Gothic Catholic School...



... but most of them are from XXth Century, with more "functionalist" facades:


----------



## General Electric

The Feira de São Cristóvão looks attractive, and the "rendeiras" of the facade is really interesting finishing for a building! Thank you for the pictures kay:


----------



## Why-Why

A very interesting and colourful tour of the Feira, Eduardo. And I love the dignity of that 19C neo-Gothic school facade.


----------



## Eduarqui

General Electric said:


> The Feira de São Cristóvão looks attractive, and the "rendeiras" of the facade is really interesting finishing for a building! Thank you for the pictures kay:


Yes, to recreate this embroidery effect on the facade is something like "to dress" the building, and there are here too some trees that are "dressed" with embroideries, hope to show this in next future.



Why-Why said:


> A very interesting and colourful tour of the Feira, Eduardo. And I love the dignity of that 19C neo-Gothic school facade.


This district was the residence of our nobility in XIXth Century (Brazil was an Empire between 1822 and 1889), and many buildings with great quality where built then: some of them survived, while others disappeared without mercy (a crime disgusting us till today), and I will show this too in this page.

Well, speaking about the landscape of São Cristóvão, with good and bad (real bad) things, I will use a post from our friend yansa some months ago, when I presented a few glimpses of the office where I work: 



yansa said:


> Wonderful and varied impressions, Eduardo - love the Church of Nossa Senhora da Candelária,
> the purple Ipe, the Jazz musician in the Supermarket , the cute sleeping cat
> on the carpet, *and the exciting views you have from your office!* kay:
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing!


My office is in Campo de São Cristóvão, and from here I can admire and hate at same time the kind of urban planning we have eventually here, with interesting chances and buildings side by side with lack of unity and vision for what a good landscape could be, if we have more will to do that... well, let's go on the trip.

Here is my office, a building from 1938, when Art Deco and a desire for monumentality (even in a building with 5 floors, and not so big) created a style yet very useful, with internal space and plain conciseness:



There is a parking lot on backside of the building, and some nice blossoming trees were kept:



But this building has a neighbor nobody wants to have: a double decked expressway, named Linha Vermelha (Red Line - a 1968 Plan created our modern freeway system, each one identified by a color - freeways built before this time have common names), and even from distance it is shocking:



Well, here is my table, where I can see part of the building, when I am sit...



... but, when I stand up to see our urban panorama and try to feel the breeze of our bay (not far from where I work, as you will see later), this is what I find at first through that window 



(^^ now you know why I stay half of the day here sighing for country life...)


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ OK, not everything is lost: when my eyes go down to see how the street is today (usually it is calm, with few cars), I see the corner of Campo de São Cristóvão and this specific street (it goes in direction of our Port District),...



... so I can sit back and imagine my lunch time on that green building: here is it, at extreme right of the image, as seen from the sidewalk:



Its owners kept original exterior, from XIXth Century, but renewed the interior to serve as a modern restaurant, simple and easy to clean:



And there is more: from my office building there are views of the bay...



... when we are on the garden terrace...







... as we have views from São Cristóvão District...



... and from Port District:


----------



## Why-Why

My condolences on that double-decker freeway, Eduardo. Perhaps one day soon it will be turned into a linear park like the High Line in NYC.


----------



## paul62

Why-Why said:


> My condolences on that double-decker freeway, Eduardo. Perhaps one day soon it will be turned into a linear park like the High Line in NYC.


Looks very urban, and this.

Eduarqui:applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

Why-Why said:


> My condolences on that double-decker freeway, Eduardo. Perhaps one day soon it will be turned into a linear park like the High Line in NYC.





paul62 said:


> Looks very urban, and this.
> 
> Eduarqui:applause:


Thank you, my friends, and there is more to say about the asphalt above our pedestrian heads...

^^ Even when the view from my office is green and inspiring...



... we cannot forget there is that double decked expressway nearby...



... and, when we go for lunch, each day,...



... there is this "thing" between us and that open space of Campo de São Cristóvão, with Feira Nordestina, Museum of Astronomy and other attractive places to go:





Even the sidewalk is suffocated by this "thing"...



... and it passes so close to the blocks on east side of Campo de São Cristóvão!!! We almost cannot see what still resists under its shadows, like this building, one of many Masonry Houses - named here "Temples" - open in Rio de Janeiro (this one is very old, exists since XIXth Century):



^^ It has two main buildings with facades in direction of Campo de São Cristóvão, with a small yard between them, where we can see bronze busts in honor of masons from a long time ago:



When we walk more to escape the presence of the "thing", we see some ramps used by drivers...



.. and signs of neglect with our urban landscape, caused by the construction of this pavorous expressway: for example, this electric distribution center (interesting for itself, but made ugly by this horrible wall closing the vision of its terrain and equipments)...



... or this bronze bust, lost in this island. of traffic (drivers going to that ramp of Linha Vermelha never take a look for him, or read what is written about him):


----------



## yansa

Dear Eduardo, I'm glad to find so many updates by you! Nice to meet you again!  

The Museum of Astronomy is great, not only the many historic instruments
we find inside, but also the building itself with it's stairs, columns, figures and the glass roof! kay:

Loved your stroll through the colourful Feira de Sao Cristovao and the idea
to "dress" a building with embroidery! Would also love to see one of the
regional shows.

That Expressway near your office really is shocking and destroys the
atmosphere around! I'm very sad to see what you have to bear every time
you are in your office and also on the ways to and from it! 

But my impression is: This "thing" is not built for eternity. Let's hope that
is does not exist very long and that the city finds a much better way for
managing with the daily traffic...

The small old buildings near it (#886/2 and the Mansonry House) are so nice!

One positive point is the beautiful garden terrace of your office building:
What a great view! I would try to spend every possible minute up there
and even eat my meals up there. 

Thank you for those very interesting and exciting insights into Rio city life!

Now I understand very well why your house in the forest is so precious for you! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Very interesting piece on that elevated highway ("Thing"), Eduardo. These structures don't tend to have a long life and are very expensive and disruptive to renew. But unless they can be replaced by efficient public transit, bike- and walkways, etc., they will continue to blight the landscape. Toronto's Gardiner Expressway is our local example.


----------



## Eduarqui

paul62 said:


> Looks very urban, and this.
> 
> Eduarqui:applause:


Thank you, paul62: this district has many contrasting landscapes, and I'm sure you would find many matters for photographs of a real urban place (not ugly or beautiful at same time, but simultaneously ugly and beautiful all the time)



yansa said:


> Dear Eduardo, I'm glad to find so many updates by you! Nice to meet you again!
> 
> The Museum of Astronomy is great, not only the many historic instruments
> we find inside, but also the building itself with it's stairs, columns, figures and the glass roof! kay:
> 
> Loved your stroll through the colourful Feira de Sao Cristovao and the idea
> to "dress" a building with embroidery! Would also love to see one of the
> regional shows.
> 
> That Expressway near your office really is shocking and destroys the
> atmosphere around! I'm very sad to see what you have to bear every time
> you are in your office and also on the ways to and from it!
> 
> But my impression is: This "thing" is not built for eternity. Let's hope that
> is does not exist very long and that the city finds a much better way for
> managing with the daily traffic...
> 
> The small old buildings near it (#886/2 and the Mansonry House) are so nice!
> 
> One positive point is the beautiful garden terrace of your office building:
> What a great view! I would try to spend every possible minute up there
> and even eat my meals up there.
> 
> Thank you for those very interesting and exciting insights into Rio city life!
> 
> Now I understand very well why your house in the forest is so precious for you! kay:


Dear yansa, what I experiment each day at work is a "sweet-bitter" atmosphere of cool things side by side with not so good things to observe: the expressway is one, the social diferences is other: this district has many good people living and working, and I'm sure they deserve more attention from our "authorities" (would like to know what this word means exactly...) about the place they need to be. Will show today and next days-weeks how contraditory is urban space there, and what is necessary to make it better for everyone.

I noticed two photographs in wrong positions in my post about that Museum of Astronomy and fixed both, if you need to see again 

About the expressway, will answer you using the post of our friend Why-Why too: 



Why-Why said:


> Very interesting piece on that elevated highway ("Thing"), Eduardo. These structures don't tend to have a long life and are very expensive and disruptive to renew. But unless they can be replaced by efficient public transit, bike- and walkways, etc., they will continue to blight the landscape. Toronto's Gardiner Expressway is our local example.


Well, there is no idea about demolishing this thing passing in front of my window at work (I'm seeing it right now :nuts: ) for next future, even for distant future (well, when everyone could change cars by helicopters, maybe...), because the thing links directly Downtown and South Zone with highways for towns out of Rio (this includes Guapimirim: I must confess I use this expressway when coming to town icard: ). At least that pavorous elevated freeway - the "Perimetral" on our Port District - was demolished for 2016 Games, and is now the Olympic Boulevard:



(^^ this place is less than 5 kilometers from where I work).

Let's go ahead with our stroll on São Cristóvão District, with History and Present Time Life too 

My last post had a bronze bust in the middle of a traffic island., and I crossed the access to expressway (don't worry, it was without fast cars then) to have a better view:



This man is Zeferino de Oliveira (1870-1929), born in Portugal, who was one of first entrepreneurs to create factories in this district, at the beginning of XXth Century - after 1889, becoming a Republic, wealthy people moved from this area to more fashionable districts: Copacabana was one of first choices.

From his bust we have this view at left...



... and at right (the wall of that electrical distribution center appears partly at right),...



... while this building appears forward of that bronze bust: it deserves more attention...



... because it is bigger than it looks, covering more than 50% of the block, and is partly occupied, partly empty...





Our friend yansa presented a tree growing inside an apartment, and going out of a window, in her thread about Wien, and I said there is something like that tree in this district - it is in this building:



There are many trees growing inside the abandoned part of this building (problably the roof collapsed many years ago), and each day I walk in this sidewalk to see how are the trees:









Eventually the owners of this buillding make pruning of these branches but, with time, they grow again 

I don't know what the owners intend to do with all this building in next future, but I would like to see that abandoned part (by now) turned to an open air restaurant, or a beer house, preserving the walls and with trees and all sky above the tables 


And, as you could see, the building has graffittis on the walls: these photographs were taken some weeks ago, and right now the occupied part of the building, in the corner facing the bis of Zeferino de Oliveira, is being painted in orange.

This building can be seen from the area around the Church of São Cristóvão:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Some impressions of what we can see around the Church of São Cristóvão: you will note many warehouses and trucks, side by side with older sobrados and low apartment buildings from 1950s:























After walking around, I'm back... to the "thing" :bash:



^^ At least there are some trees creating a curtain to make the view less "roosted": well, I will walk on other side to see what happens...


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Now I'll walk to see what exists on the neighbor blocks of my office: walls...



... and more walls:



A Military Barracks is neighbor to my office: many military installations still exist in this district, heritage from imperial times:





And we see more warehouses, small factories, workshops, bars and houses, everything side by side:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ I think this collective housing very interesting, it has something of that "Habitat67 Montreal" (in more modest terms, for sure), and is only two blocks from my office:



But, from my office, this huge middle class housing development is more visible:



It has many apartments, and swimming pool for their residents; from the street we can see this:











( ^^ plants trying to make it more liveable)

This huge condominium is attracting new business, as this renewed warehouse, converted for office building:





But, even from this condominium, it is posssible to see the "thing":



Till 10 or 15 years ago São Cristóvão District wasn't considered a good place for a new middle class apartment building, because it was mainly a place to work, or to live in modest or decayed housing, but now this situation is changing: some public investments are attracting new offices, so more "white collar" people is coming to live here. It is not yet a study case of "gentrification", a word I guess you all know, but the population profile is changing slowly.

I hope this can be a good chance to renew surviving old buildings with good possibilities for new uses: this old warehouse was demolished...



... but its neighbor - the old Embassy of Estonia, now closed - is under official historical preservation and will be renewed in next future :cheers:



(^^ hope they will change the wall, we almost cannot see its beauty).

And my hope is to see that "growing tree old building" renewed and used again:



Next week we will stroll more on this district, stay tuned


----------



## yansa

Dear Eduardo, now I just had a second look at the Museu de Astronomia -
thank you for turning the two pics! It's a really nice building, and I particularly
love the stairs with the pretty statues and the coloured glass elements.

Sorry to hear that this freeway is of such importance that there is no hope
it will vanish soon! I thought about where we have a similar place here in Vienna -
much smaller, of course! - and a place at the banks of the Danube in Nussdorf
(19th district) came into my mind, where I loved to go by bicycle as a young
woman. This has changed since they built a highway there which now runs above
the heads of people who do a walk or have a bicycle ride at this part of
the Danube. Anyway, sometimes I walk there by foot, because there is a
beautiful attraction nearby: The Nussdorfer Wehr- und Schleusenanlage.
Please look here for some pics:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nussdorfer_Wehr-_und_Schleusenanlage

Back to your updates: I love the trees stretching out their twigs of the building
without a roof! Living beings who only say one word: HOPE!  

Love the collective housing you show in 895/1!
A pity that we can't see more of the Embassy of Estonia building, but
maybe there is more chance after a renovation.

I found it a very exciting walk through the streets around your office,
dear Eduardo! kay:
We see beautiful and less beautiful things, but everyone also can recognize
the potential this district has. Let's hope that the building with the trees
is renovated soon.  Your idea with the beer garden under free sky has something... :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Many very interesting photos in these new sets, dear Eduardo!
The Fair looks very attractive and colorful.
The double-deck freeway is a situation that we find in many cities (mine included), because the government favors the use of the car instead of efficient public transportation. 
Fortunately you have a splendid view from your office.
Very interesting trees growing inside the abandoned building; Nature always recovers its spaces.
Thank you so much for your interesting tours through your beautiful city.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

From a photographic point of view I rather like elevated and double decker roadways (and railways), they give a real dose of super-urbanity. that said, i wouldnt want to live near one.


----------



## Romashka01

Great and interesting pics, Eduardo! kay:


----------



## General Electric

Eduarqui said:


> Yes, to recreate this embroidery effect on the facade is something like "to dress" the building, and there are here too some trees that are "dressed" with embroideries, hope to show this in next future.


Nice :banana:

Thank you dear Eduardo for the nice trip around you're office.

I love the interesting mix for the "growing tree old building" in São Cristóvão District  That make nice pictures!!! But, I'm understand with you, these old and charming warehouses deserve to be preserved, they're very charismatic kay:

The around of the church looks very cosy, one of the interesting face of the city


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful palace and also very well conditioned as a museum.
I really liked the artistic installation with the chair and the pictures.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Great pics. You show us that Rio is more than Copacabana. Much history and culture and nice young people. Very nice historic buildings!!! I thought before the streets in Rio are not so busy of people (just cars) because of dangerous crime scene.


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for coming and keeping this thread alive :cheers:



yansa said:


> *Congratulations, Brazil, to celebrating freedom today!
> 
> Dear Eduardo, I wish you a great National Day of Independence! :cheers:
> I'm sure there are many celebrations, will you be part of one?
> 
> *I send you nice greetings from Vienna with this picture of a cute dog that
> enjoyed the sun near Scots Church (perhaps the dog of one of the workers there). Wish you a happy day! :hug:


Thank you, dear yansa, for nice message about our Independence Day ( I loved the resting dog  ),and yesterday I was at my parents' home -there is a civic parade in downtown (Presidente Vargas Avenue), but I saw it on TV  



Why-Why said:


> A beautiful gallery space, Eduardo, but I think most visitors prefer to be in or near that lovely courtyard.


Well, guess it's because I only take photographs of galleries whetever I go when there are few people inside (so I can register totality of architectural space). Otherwise, I made images of courtyard during lunch time, when there are more people strolling around, because I wished to show the "look like a square" atmosphere of that courtyard.



Benonie said:


> Great palace and history. Thank you for the nice pictures and interesting tour! :cheers:


Thank you, dear Benonie :cheers:



Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful palace and also very well conditioned as a museum.
> I really liked the artistic installation with the chair and the pictures.


Hope to show here, this month yet,the exposition with brazilian modern/contemporary chairs in Museu Histórico Nacional (where we had House of México during 2016 Olympic Games). 



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Great pics. You show us that Rio is more than Copacabana. Much history and culture and nice young people. Very nice historic buildings!!! *I thought before the streets in Rio are not so busy of people (just cars) because of dangerous crime scene*.


Thanks for coming, and our streets have people (and cars) as everywhere in the World (if it isn't happening an emergency situation, like a hurricane - but there aren't hurricanes in Rio): crime is really problem here, but not as bad as sometimes who lives outside believes, and life still goes on with many people trying to do their best  

Well, on previous page I said something about showing life of our colonial/imperial times, or how portuguese royalty and nobility (till 1822), and braziliian royalty and nobility (1822-1889) lived there. Today I will show one church very close to Paço Imperial: the Church of São José (Saint Joseph, sometimes identified as father of Jesus Christ on Earth).

It's a typical barroque church from mid XVIIIth Century,and our Empress Maria Leopoldina saw services (masses) there too


----------



## yansa

^^ I will answer tomorrow!


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> Thank you, dear yansa, for nice message about our Independence Day ( I loved the resting dog  ),and yesterday I was at my parents' home -there is a civic parade in downtown (Presidente Vargas Avenue), but I saw it on TV


Dear Eduardo, to celebrate a day on a comfortable TV couch or chair is not the badest way! 

You show us a beautiful and richly decorated Baroque church. kay: I found particularly
interesting that there are kind of loges (like in theatre) with red curtains - 
perhaps that were the places reserved for the nobility?


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new set, dear Eduardo!
Beautiful interior of that baroque church!


----------



## General Electric

:applause: wow so many beautiful pictures, building, nature...

I thank you to take time to share with us your knowledge about your rich city history kay:


----------



## MyGeorge

nice interior of the church.kay:


----------



## charliewong90

nice and the cathedral's baroque interior is lovely.


----------



## falp6

Very interesting photos of the historic development of Rio. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## marlonbasman

nice shots.....


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Thanks everyone for your nice comments 

And now answering our friend:



yansa said:


> You show us a beautiful and richly decorated Baroque church. kay: I found particularly interesting that there are kind of loges (like in theatre) with red curtains - perhaps that were the places reserved for the nobility?


Yes, these loges, like in a theatre as you observed, are typical of mid to late XVIIIth Century Barroque Architecture in Brazilian Churches because they are influenced by Rococo Style - I guess there are examples in european catholic churches too, but in Brazil these loges with red curtains were much used. Rococo brought a taste of theatrical feeling for many buildings here (guess this happened due to italian and, most of all, french influence), including churches. But they were only used as "décor", because everyone saw masses on the ground, on Main Nave, and our nobility had special chairs very close to the Altar (till today we can see these chairs on our churches).

For some books, Rococo is the last chapter of Barroque, but other books show it as a Style on its own right, historically situated between Barroque and Neoclassicism.

Here is other Barroque Church in our Historic City Centre, and I can present it as "more Barroque than Rococo" due to ornamental taste with strong italian presence: the Church of Nossa Senhora Mãe dos Homens - I could translate this as "Our Lady Mother of Men", but guess that "Our Lady Mother of Humankind" is a much better translation, because she protects everyone (men, women, children, gays, really everyone among us  ).

This church is between taller buildings from XXth Century, because this is the financial center in Downtown:



The facade: this street is so narrow that I only can take photographs as this, when staying outside the church.



Let's see inside:

















(^^ Barroque enjoys shadows)


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ More details from the Church of Nossa Senhora Mãe dos Homens, a barroque jewel in our Historic City Centre;



















(^^ this red curtain is on the gound floor, separarting Main Nave from Administrative Room of this church)


----------



## Eduarqui

As I said some time ago, Portuguese Royal Family moved to Rio de Janeiro in 1808, bringing many tranformations for us - including Architecture and Arts in general. Neoclassicism was one of these most important transformations, and was "the Style of almost all XIXth Century in Brazil", when we talk about public and private buildings - but, around 1880, eclecticism sponsored by fans of French École des Beaux Arts was already visible in our urban landscape.

Here is a good example of Neoclassicism from second half of XIXth Century in Rio de Janeiro: the old Post Office Administrative Building, now a Cultural Center kept with financial resources from our Post Office Public Company (this means it is used for temporary expositions, exactly as our Paço Imperial presented on previous page of this thread, and admission is free  ).

The building, with that "simplicity" so enjoyed by Brazilian Neoclassicism from Mid to Late XIXth Century (a way to show "correct civilized discret manners" at the table, or at the piano of bourgeois rooms), as seen from the street - its dome floating over the plain volume is a landmark well know here:



Simplicity, simplicity, simplicity (I like this  ):



A closer view from the corner where is the main entry:



Entering the Cultural Center, yet retaining that atmosphere of a late XIXth Century Office, with lovely floor in wood, and few ornaments (people needing to work in post office couldn't see distractions  ):



And yes, we can use the late XIXth Century elevator with charming iron details, but I used the stair:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ When I visited the Centro Cultural dos Correios (official name of this building now) there were two temporary expositions happening inside.

First one was from a contemporary multimidia artist: Arnaldo Antunes. He is a singer and composer too, but here he shows photographs and what we call here "installations", with different objects (if you want to know more about him and the rock group where he was till 2001, please see The Titãs on Wikipedia - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titãs):




























Another day I will show the second temporary exposition happening here, stay tuned


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Special like for the self-portrait


----------



## yansa

Welcome back, dear Eduardo! 
I enjoyed the richly decorated Baroque Church and the Neoclassicistic Cultural Center as well.
If you like simplicity, you probably also like Bauhaus? 

You show a very nice elevator from the 19th century! kay:
My favourite from the exhibition by Arnaldo Antunes is #955/8, and I'm
looking forward to the pics of the second exhibition you visited! :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

So glad to see you back, dear Eduarqui! 

Nice pictures of Centro Cultural dos Correios and the work of this artist kay:

And the baroque Church of Nossa Senhora Mãe dos Homens is impressive, even if I'm not a huge fan of the interior, a bit charged for my taste... That give me a feelings of oppression.

I prefer the simplicity of the Centro Cultural


----------



## Why-Why

I find the rococo style too rich, like an over-decorated wedding cake, Eduardo, while the art installations of Antunes don't seem to offer enough nourishment. But the Cultural Center building seems just right, both inside and out. I love both the iron elevator and the staircase.


----------



## yansa

I think the rich decoration in the Baroque churches in Rio is expression of
the temperament of the people. So I found that religiosity is lived with
much more passion and with a love for rich decoration, even in Italy (and
Austria could learn from that). And the temperament in Rio maybe is even
hotter and more passionate than that in Italy. 

And Baroque is Baroque.  They were very aware of the fact of death,
so at the other side they celebrated life in a very excessive way - also
in architecture.


----------



## Eduarqui

(^^ _*For more images of the Day of São Cosme and São Damião, please see previous page)*_

In the Main Nave, people pray and ask for blessing before the 06:00 PM Mass:



^^ This church has a mid XXth Century simplified Modern Style, and I call for your attention about the mural of musical angels on the Altar, they are a nice image to see 

Here is other thing deserving attention: this church used crystal stones (they aren't expensive here) with a nice effect when light in many colors are working. Here we see a sequence of this effect, from green till green again (follow the pictures  ).













People is nearby, holding red tapes fixed on those images:





Interior is simple and easy to appreciate, as the people coming here:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ While waiting for that 06:00 PM Mass, I visited the "Sala dos Milagres" (Room of Miracles), where things left by followers that received a grace or blessing can be seen, and where we can left messages too. 

Here we see it from the Main Nave: 



Main Entry to the Room of Miracles:





Let's see it inside, with many relics left by blessed people (this is not a permanent exposition; as more people left relics, some objects are saved to open space for new ones):











These teenagers on the ground are writing messages to be included in the cross at left of this photograph:





Detail of the "paper cross" with messages for Cosme e Damião:



More views of this room, including photographs left by people to show gratitude for these saints:







There is a gift shop close to this room (I bought little images of these saints this day):


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ I'm back to Main Nave, waiting for the 06:00 PM Mass:



While waiting, I prayed a little in this small altar on the entry to the Main Nave:





This is a thing I remember from my childhood: a glass bottle with Holy Water to make our prayers, when in this altar - this one is a very traditional model of bottle, in use for decades here, and I like its shape and kind of glass 



And, before the Mass, I made two askings for the saints of this day, writing in papers to be placed in this wood box:



First asking is for the health of all my relatives (my dogs too) and friends, including a very special austrian friend we all have here in SSC:





Second asking is for help the people of Mexico, to give them hope and energy to come back to normality after last earthquake:



Time to place each asking inside that wood box:



Now I'll wait for the Mass: it will begin in few minutes, and people is coming and coming...


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ I preferred to stand for the whole Mass, near the entrance, because I was wishing to take pictures of people in this internal space, and because there are many olders and children today here, so it's better to stay stand 

As you will see, there are many children - these saints are considered their protectors in Brazil.









That beautiful and simple Altar:



People and, most of all, their children:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ I'm in the queue to commune:



These singers were making a presentation during this special moment, and they sing very well  :



After communion, people could pray close to the images of Cosme e Damião on the Altar:



This handsome young woman is using a nice "afro" haircut, very elegant:


----------



## capricorn2000

nice modern church and I'm impressed with the piety of the people.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ This photograpj isn't very good in terms of image quality, but I kept it because liked the effect of light in movement, and because it shows a boy holding a green ball (color of the saints, as we can remember) - he is with his father, and problably will ask for protection when playing football, maybe asking to be a professional player in next future - if so, I wish him luck in his dreams 



More images before lefting the church:











I walked back to my parents' home, already at night, and took these two pictures from Andaraí District, near the church: first, the old main entry of the Hospital do Andaraí...



... and this quiet corner with old buildings, as discreet as the people living here:



Hope you could enjoy this trip, and Hail to São Cosme and São Damião :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

Eduarqui said:


> ^^ Continuing our trip through the temporary exposition "Viva o Povo Brasileiro" in Centro Cultural dos Correios:


I'm impressed with this collection of folkloric art and my favorite is the one above. I really love the sense of humor which makes me laugh... what I say is an indigenous man dancing samba with a beautiful white Braziliana and at the same time expressing his love with a red apple.


----------



## paul62

:applause:Good stuff.


----------



## Eduarqui

capricorn2000 said:


> I'm impressed with this collection of folkloric art and my favorite is the one above. I really love the sense of humor which makes me laugh... what I say is an indigenous man dancing samba with a beautiful white Braziliana and at the same time expressing his love with a red apple.


Yes, they are *Peri* (a native man) and *Ceci* (from Cecília, portuguese name), from a very famous romantic novel - XIXth Century -, written by *José de Alencar* in his book *O Guarani*.

For more information, please see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Guarani (in english, from Wikipedia).


----------



## Romashka01

Thanks for interesting photos and description, dear friend!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## yansa

What a wonderful update, dear Eduardo! kay:

#971/1 The first thing to catch my eye were those two ladies in beautiful
red Cosme and Damiao shirts, looking as twins themselves! 

The statues of Cosme and Damiao are very nice!
You show very lovely pics of the procession in #973, dear friend.

I'm touched by the Prayer for the Sick and by the community praying
for the woman who has lost someone she loved...

#976: Very nice pics of a father with his children! kay:

Had to smile when I read "the bar on the corner is open". 
In Austria - mainly in rural areas - it also was common to go into the next
inn after the Sunday mass. Some men even left the mass earlier and went
into the next inn, LOL.  Don't know if it's the same today, but I could
imagine that not so much has changed. 

Another nice and touching impression is seeing the people laying their hands
on the podest of Cosme and Damiao.
Very nice pics of the tattoed man! 

I enjoyed the first page now and will see the second page later on this day.

The sun is shining, Vienna is waiting for a photo walk! 

*Edit*

So after coming home from Tuerkenschanzpark, I took much time to have a look
at the second page of your nice updates, dear Eduardo:

Loved the angel murals in the Main Nave, the pics showing people holding the
red tapes and praying, the Sala dos Milagres... - and this is the moment to thank
you heartily for again include me in your prayers for health, dear friend! :hug:

The handsome young woman with the Afro haircut, that's the woman I think of
when I hear the word "Brazil".  Beautiful, hot tempered, with a nice, colourful dress...

I once had a woman from Rio as teacher in a class (workshops) I visited regularly -
a wonderful person with five children, and I learned a lot from her!  She told us
that she planned to go back to Rio - she missed her hometown...

Updates with heart and soul, thank you so much, dear Eduardo! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Dear Eduardo:
I am really touched by your request for welfare to the people of Mexico.
I thank you with all my heart. :hug:
Impressive and beautiful display of faith towards San Cosme and San Damian.
Thanks to your comments, I had the impression of accompanying the procession myself.


----------



## Benonie

Christianity is alive and kicking, in Latin America!  Nice set which gives us insight in daily lives of Brazilian people.


----------



## General Electric

Thank you very much dear Eduarqui for this so nice pictures, with your interesting commentary and anecdote! 

I love your pictures of procession, really impressive immersion in the community and its traditions kay:

I love too the "tattooed man" picture and your soft focus picture (https://postimg.org/image/4pcentern/) kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for coming to this thread :cheers:



yansa said:


> Had to smile when I read "the bar on the corner is open".
> In Austria - mainly in rural areas - it also was common to go into the next
> inn after the Sunday mass. Some men even left the mass earlier and went
> into the next inn, LOL.  Don't know if it's the same today, but I could
> imagine that not so much has changed.


Same thing here  - and many bars near churches have a "bakery section" too, or a bakery on one side of the building, and a bar on other side (usually a smaller side), so, while the wife and children are enjoying something on the "bakery side", the husband is on the "bar side". I remember, on older times (1965), families going to 10:00 A.M. Sunday Mass, because brazilian wives insisted their husbands couldn't spend too much time out of home before lunchtime, so, they left mass at 11:00 AM and the husband had nearly one hour to stay in the bar with his friends, before going to have lunch with all family, specially with the father-in-law and, most of all, the mother-in-law kay: (and I'm glad you had a brazilian teacher  ).

Speaking about popular traditions and social life, guess you all noted how Andaraí District has a very special role as a living register of those traditions, and many of these traditions are with us for a long time, when the majority of our population was poor: I'm speaking about times I haven't lived, when the expression. "middle class" wasn't so common as today, and when public policies to reduce inequality were less used, or not used at all (I'm speaking about XIXth Century, or about 1920, when churches were making most of social policies through donations, orphanages, etc.). 

Although social inequality remains a huge problem in Brazil, there are now more mixed traditions and costums: a typical middle class person enjoys samba and goes to popular parties (this was less usual in 1920, when cultural taste wasn't mixed as today), while a low income person can send his children to lessons of classic ballet or violin on public institutions (unusual too in 1920, as I said). 

But social inequality exists and common people still make efforts to reduce it (government still doesn't do it all...), with aid of churches, or not. Today I will show a square on Grajaú District - neighbor district of Andaraí - where I had my childhood and played with many children from different social classes, because there is a "favela" near this square.

I presented Grajaú District on other pages of this thread, and guess you remember the state park (a visit to this park starts on Page 36: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1927540&page=36 ) and many good houses and apartment buildings on its streets with many trees and flowers. But, although being mainly a "middle to upper middle class residential district", Grajaú has a section to the south, making limits with Andaraí, where "middle to low middle class" housing is more common, and that favela - named Divinéia (feminine version for masculine word "divino", or divine) - is situated.

The square I mentioned - Nobel Square (yes, named this way to remember Nobel Prize - first time I showed photographs of it in this thread was on Page 13: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1927540&page=13) - is in this more modest section of Grajaú, and a very good place for meetings among different social classes, mainly due to children going together there: this is how me and my younger brother met children living in Favela Divinéia, and played together "bolas de gude" (marbles), back in sixties .

Here is this square now:









Here are some residential and commercial buildings around this square, or near it:



(^^ people like pink for painting, this is a XIXth Century tradition  )





This "between pink and red" building at left, on the corner of the square, is a beerhouse opening each night:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Nobel Square has public fitness equipments we can use:



There are equipments for children too:



I went on the day of a special event, when the association of residents around this square, with presence of the association of residents of Favela Divinéia, was celebrating the birthday of the square (built in 1942, if I'm not wrong), and promoting the donation of clothes. We can see these clothes on the protection grid of the children playground:







(^^ the rule was simple: if anyone was needing clothes, then "take it for free" - of course only when the person was really needing clothes, due to very poor condition, and people usually follows the rule  )

Green and White balloons to celebrate this birthday - as you already know, "green" to remember the Paróquia de São Cosme e São Damião, in Andaraí District (only five blocks distant from this place), and "white" to remember common desire of Peace:



The celebration will happen at night, but a hot dog kiosk is already open  :



More images of this charming place where we can feel popular feelings, necessities and very rich soul (at night we can hear samba meetings here too  ):







(^^ we can identify the Pyramid of Grajaú on background - it was a cloudy day)





(^^ I can remember perfectly about playing marbles in this soil, more than 50 years ago - for our happiness, municipality kept parts of this square with natural soil, so children can play marbles till today)

This isn't considered a tourist attraction but, to know the population of any town or country, guess we need to see places like this too :cheers:


----------



## yansa

I enjoyed your pics very much, Eduardo! kay:
For sure such places tell us same or even _more_ about a city as the
touristic places do!

It's a good thing when children from different social classes have a place
where they can play together. And great that this playground exists until
today - inclusive open ground for playing marbles! 

Public fitness equipment is a very good idea! kay:
Oh, and I'm always glad to see the beautiful Pyramid of Grajaú again...


----------



## General Electric

Thank for the nice pictures and beautiful story about solidarity in the district kay: That is great positive news, it's good to read!


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for the tour, Eduardo. I'm sure we can learn more about the soul of a great city from such a commentary about one of its unassuming suburbs than from a hundred skyline shots.


----------



## openlyJane

Interesting images.


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for comming, I feel like a brazilian receiving visitors in this display of my hometown 

And I will seize the opportunity of this comment:



Why-Why said:


> Thanks for the tour, Eduardo. *I'm sure we can learn more about the soul of a great cit**y* from such a commentary about one of its unassuming suburbs than from a hundred skyline shots.


Yes, guess that one of things we think when coming here to show pictures of the place where we live is to exchange experiences and learn about human landscape. Each town or rural land has its identity, and has too common aspects we see on distant places. 

I'll try to use this Page to show some aspects of mixed soul of Rio de Janeiro, where different goals can be found side by side trying to send messages about the self image of our community (many times that "official self image" we find in touristic folders or institutional publications).

Rio de Janeiro served as capital of colonial portuguese administration between 1763 and 1822, and for independent Brazil till 1960, with Monarchy and Republic very interested about "architectural stages" to show for neighbouring Countries (Latin America, North America - a kind of competition to show how our capital was so beautiful as other capitals, and each continental american capital was so beautiful as european capitals) or more distant Countries (Europe, in special, because for a long time many towns wished to be "The Paris of ...." - complete with the name of a Country, from Brazil till Egypt or French Indochine).

Impressive public buildings were part of this interest, and the Headquarters of Banco do Brasil (public financial institution), in mid XIXth Century, was among them. Situated in Primeiro de Março Street, our most important street during colonial times - to have address here had a lot of symbolic prestige -, it is now a Cultural Center, sponsored by the Foundation of this bank (this means "temporary expositions we can visit without buying tickets" - in museums we need to pay for tickets  ).

The facade, as seen from the street:



Main Entry:



The backyard facade (at right) and the narrow street used mainly for pedestrians, but with those parking lots that disgust me a lot :bash: :



(^^ when I see these images, I see more "London" than "Paris", but guess that the goal of having here an european banking block in XIXth Century - or something like that - was achieved, or almost achieved  )


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Let's take a look inside the Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil (official name, we call it CCBB), a much visited place. 

Different from other cultural centers, we cannot take photographs of the expositions (I never could know why...), but at least we can take photographs of its stunning internal public spaces.

Main Lobby:



The most photographed part of this building is its Main Hall, with a fabulous dome (all glass and legitime XIXth Century steel, renewed in 1980s) and a very nice space with cafeteria for intimate meetings - it is like that main courtyard in Paço Imperial, but covered and smaller.

The dome:



(^^ this red fabric was part of one exposition).

Same place above, but without any fabric temporarily being exposed (I visited it on different days):



From the floors circling this Main Hall we have nice views:





This bookshop is a very nice place to go (it sells CDs and DVDs too), where we find gifts with the museum trademark:



Between exposition rooms on upper floors we can rest on places like this, and I took photographs due to its nice blue built-up light and empty space I use to enjoy  :





Well, this is that kind of imposing building my town tried to have many times, but fortunately it has too a cozy and civilized atmosphere we can enjoy (mixed people, mixed soul, mixed architectural result  ).


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful way to help others in your old neighborhood, dear Eduardo!
Brazilians are really a supportive people.
Very nice Cultural Centre!


----------



## yansa

Fabulous pics, dear Eduardo, that show us the whole elegance of this building
in #1004/2 - 5! :applause:
I'm also very impressed by the Main Entry (wonderful doors) and the Main Lobby!


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Thank you, yansa and Gratteciel, guess we can see today more aspects of this "vintage Rio de Janeiro, world class capital (among other latin and north american capitals) with XIXth Century parisian atmosphere". 

But, to say the truth, the atmosphere on next photographs was created on XXth Century - at least it has, literally, a parisian citation, because we will visit... the Praça Paris of Rio de Janeiro  

Situated on the limits of our Historical City Centre, where downtown (or, more precisely, Lapa District, a section of our Downtown, famous for its nightlife) meets Glória District (we can say that South Zone begins in this district, although other southern districts are more famous), Paris Square is part of our Waterfront, a real beautiful part of Rio de Janeiro (my favorite part), in front of Guanabara Bay, and with many parks, museums and monuments (hope to show all this during this thread, on next months).

We will walk from the south to the north, so, in direction of downtown, seeing how this public space was conceived: a place to enjoy "Civilization", as bourgeois XIXth Century (or, in brazilian example, early XXth Century) defined it, when creating clean and spacious urban stages.

First monument, in the limits of Paris Square, and occupying its own square, is that one in honor of Pedro Á�lvares Cabral, portuguese navigator (commander of a "caravela", a sailboat) that, oficially, discovered Brazil in 1500. 

It is a huge monument, following the taste for public landmarks around 1920 (personally, I am in full agreement with this taste):



(^^ in background we can see the Church of Nossa Senhora da Glória, a baroque jewel from late XVIIIth Century, on a hill overlooking Guanabara Bay)





Now we are in Paris Square, seeing other monument in background (that one about Paraguay War, more details ahead) and our City Centre:



As you will note, this landscape has yet the original "parisian" citation from 1880s, keeping natural land for soft walking among manicured grass and topiaries, and not forgetting falling leaves  ).


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ This is one of many entries for Paris Square (it is completely surrounded by a protection iron grid):





(^^ no, this is not a parisian vélo: it is a carioca bicicleta  )

This map tells the past of this square, inaugurated in 1920s, and projected by french urbanist Alfred Agache - he is very famous here, because made the 1929 Master Plan for Rio de Janeiro, with some parts yet being used  (to know more about him, please see in Wikipedia - english - the link https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfred_Agache_(architect) ) :


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ A first look at spacious Paris Square, feeling those civilized manners of a place where we walk like actors and actresses on bourgeois urban stage:



(^^ we can see in background the Church of Nossa Senhora da Glória and, at its left, the top of Pão de Açúcar - famous Sugar Loaf Hill)

Topiary will exist here... in few months, maybe weeks (tropical climate helps for fast growing):



Due to spaces like this I do love Alfred Agache  :



Green and yellow are brazilian national colors - this square hasn't flowers with colorful faces, but the green arbusts, even after pruning, gave us this nice yellow gift:



Topiary - "european elegance any capital city should have" (well, they said this in 1920s, and for sure I am among their admirers  ):


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Paris Square - in background, the Monument in Honor of Admiral Barroso and Brazilian Navy, for their role in Paraguay War:



This war had three nations - Argentine, Brazil and Uruguay - fighting against Paraguay, for six years - between 1864 and 1870 - and was dreadful, among worst genocides happening for Humankind: now all these nations have good sense to recognize and write about this, remembering with affection and respect who passed away, but knowing too all errors from all sides involved - for more information, in english, please see in Wikipedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraguayan_War - this war should be more studied, as a lesson about what never should be done among people living in same planet...

Looking this Monument, other masterpiece from early XXth Century:





This detail shows the profile of Marcílio Dias, brazilian sailor that gave his life to save other navy mates, during a battle - he is remembered till today for his sense of responsability and friendship:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ When strolling through Paris Square...



... we find more tributes in bronze or stone, remembering historical or mythological personalities:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Paris Square is the best example of formal european garden I can show (and admire) in Rio de Janeiro:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Paris Square - well, I'm writing square because we call it this way here, but you all can see it is a formal park - has too a very nice pool, with statues of lions: tender lions, almost like domestic cats, not presenting ferocious faces 







(^^ fountains weren't working the day I visited it but, when working, they make a fabulous spectacle!)

Well, there are statues of stylized fishes in the pool, and this attracts birds accostumied to look for fish on placid waters - for example, herons :



(^^ we can see clearly a heron standing in the middle of the pool, with its elegant white feathers)

Hope you could enjoy this visit to one of my most beloved green spots in Rio de Janeiro, where trees are as well behaved as everything here - they know how to send leaves till the ground with grace and charm  :


----------



## openlyJane

A little oasis.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again very nice photos from Rio


----------



## Why-Why

Much interesting food for thought here, Eduardo. I think we need to celebrate as at least equal to military heroes those whose designed these much loved parks in cities. Glad to hear about your Agache.


----------



## yansa

I very much enjoyed the stroll through Paris Square, dear Eduardo!
Loved it how from the distance the Church of Nossa Senhora da Glória
and the Sugar Loaf Hill look into the park! kay:

For sure I will read about this cruel "Paraguayan war" - I know nothing
about it!

The elegant park gives one an European feeling for sure!
Lovely pond with lions and the heron on the stone fish. kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Thanks everyone for coming, liking and/or commenting this thread :cheers:

Well, I will make the last update in this page, when speaking something about a dream called "Rio de Janeiro, the Paris of Brazil" (as people wished to do around 1900, even around 1925, before the first crop of skyscrapers on our Historical City Centre saw our blue sky and decided to grow...), showing how we had and still have the distant cousin of _L' École Militaire_. 

Founded in 1889 - May 6 is its birthday, celebrated each year -, the Colégio Militar do Rio de Janeiro (CMRJ) is a very traditional institution for boys (since 1996, for girls too) mainly between 11 and 18 years old, and its foundation was made first to serve as school for orphans of military killed during Paraguay War (that war made many orphans in Brazil, as in Argentine, Uruguay and, most of all, in Paraguay - a genocide, as I said above).

There is a link telling its History (in portuguese): https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colégio_Militar_do_Rio_de_Janeiro

Situated in the region of Tijuca District, near Maracanã Stadium, North Zone of Rio de Janeiro, it has a fabulous neoclassic main building. where we can feel the presence of Andrea Palladio (that fabulous italian architect from XVIth Century), but with a french touch when we see the importance of a "Main Entry with Monumental Stair".

Here is this building last May 6, with its uniformed students (white and red because it's a celebration day, on other days their uniforms are beige):



At night, same day, this building had a special lighting, because it's birthday time  :



Well, I studied there, between 1970 and 1976: here I am, on May, 6, year 1970, the little uniformed boy, with (from left to right) my teacher from Basic School, my mother, my grandfather, my younger brother (he went to same school in 1972) and my father, just in front of that building: 



Each year my 1976 Class makes a meeting to remember our days there, and here we are coming to the big day in 2016 (each november)...



... to take part of a mass on the Chapel of CMRJ:







(^^ this is a nice experiment about mixing gothic ogival arch and Art Deco, back to 1930s)

After the mass, we walk on the main alley of CMRJ, famous for its "Palmeiras Imperiais" (Imperial Palms, originally from Asia, and brought by Royal Portuguese Family to Rio de Janeiro, early XIXth Century - many parks in Brazil use now these palms to create "monumental alleys):



When a palm dies, a new one is planted, and my class had the chance to do this that day 



We did a homage to a student that passed away in 1954 - Antônio Horácio Lucas -, leaving flowers on the monument remembering his life:







After these public events, we went to the main stair of our old school to take the annual photograph of this meeting:



(^^ as you will note, this building has a soft pink color - this was inherited from XIXth Century)

Beautiful square in front of this building, on that rainy day:



After the annual photograph we went to a cocktail party on our old school - we aren't boys anymore, but I drank orange juice with my adult mates and their wine and whiskey - no problem, everyone has his space  ) 



While drinking, we can admire photographs of former school directors:



That day was rainy and we had a small lunch, after cocktail party, but after some time we had a lunch with barbecue and a lot of other meals on a famous restaurant in North Zone - Estrela do Sul (Star of the South - allusive to the State of Rio Grande do Sul, making frontier with Argentine and Uruguay, and everyone in these frontiers with their "gaúcho" culture - this includes barbecue, for sure).

From Maracanã Avenue it is easy to see the brazilian flag showing that we will have a celebration inside the restaurant:



And here is the restaurant, a typical 1970s "between modernist and brutalist" building trying to mix concrete with brick (sometimes this works, sometimes this doesn't work - will let you decide...) 



Well, the interior is huge and seems a good place to eat:



And if you don't want only barbecue, there are many options in the buffet section, including sushi and sashimi  :



This post wouldn't be complete without showing gratitude for our good friend Why-Why, who inspired what I will show now:



Why-Why said:


> Much interesting food for thought here, Eduardo. *I think we need to celebrate as at least equal to military heroes **those whose designed these much loved parks* in cities. Glad to hear about your Agache.


I had the chance to have in my life a military hero who was a gardener too: my father  - he was from Brazilian Navy, and here I am walking with him, my mother and my younger brother, for a visit till his ship, back in 1973:



And here he is taking care of his suspended garden, on the veranda of our apartment, back in 1982:



Using uniform, or retired, he was a very inspiring hero for me, my brother and everyone who could know him:



Guess many visitors to this thread can remember these two photographs, from Page 29: they were posted on october 2016, when my dog Laika (she belonged first to my parents) passed away - one entire year, making me think about how life can be a discovery each day. 

Next October 13 my father would complete 86 years old, and I hope to celebrate this day, as I do each year with everyone I need to remember, because they made me the way I am.

Thanks again for visiting this thread, and for a few weeks I will stay out of town, but hope to return with more visual and commented registers of town and country in Rio de Janeiro, see you all soon


----------



## yansa

What a nice and personal report about the annual celebration at the Colégio Militar, dear Eduardo! kay:
Loved the old photos! Did you enjoy your schooldays there, or was it a very
strict education the young people got there?

The pic from 1973, when your family visited your father's ship, is so nice! 
Also liked your father on the balcony inmidst his plants (wonderful fern!).
My father loved plants too - his speciality were roses and apple trees. 

And cute Laika is unforgotten!

I wish you a good time, dear friend, and am looking forward the day you come
back to the forum with lots of interesting pictures and stories! :hug:


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for this personal reminiscence, Eduardo. Have a safe trip and see you soon!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new sets of photos, dear Eduardo!
Paris Square looks very beautiful and peaceful; The monuments and sculptures that adorn it are fantastic!
I also liked the view of the buildings that surround it; mainly a white one that is to the bottom in the left side.
Very emotional memories of your old military school with your parents and your teacher.
Thank you very much for sharing those intimate moments with us.


----------



## openlyJane

How lovely for you to share such personal memories and feelings with us all.

You must have very fond memories of your time at school; and how interesting to meet up with old school friends, and see what many different paths their lives have taken.


----------



## General Electric

So much beauty in your updates, dear Eduardo.

The domus (magnificat)

The Paris garden (some awesome views with the big building in background), in which a Parisian would have quite its marks 

And the beautiful _école militaire_ building with nice night colors and massive clock. 

I hope you have a nice trip and, in advance, I wish a happy birthday to your dear dad. (nice vintage pic of him). 

RIP Laika, cheers dear Eduardo


----------



## skymantle

Very nice updates. The architecture is beautiful and the park or square is lovely too. Here in Australia we call some parks squares too. do you know who is Vera Janacopulos? There's a bust of her in the Paris Square.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Thanks everyone for coming here :cheers:

I will answer each message now:



yansa said:


> What a nice and personal report about the annual celebration at the Colégio Militar, dear Eduardo! kay:
> Loved the old photos! *Did you enjoy your schooldays there, or was it a very strict education the young people got there?*


Yes, I enjoyed it very much, both for formal education (Mathematics, Portuguese, English, Geography, History, etc. etc.) and some nice moments: there I learnt how to read topographic maps - this made me start my colection of maps  - and how to ride a horse (when I made 16 years old).

Our Military College has a field with natural land and stables where we learnt how to ride horses - here is a demonstration with them, back in 1972 (my first ride was few years later):



And there we could learn how to play musical instruments, to take part of the college band, if this was our wish (well, I didn't learn how to play - my younger brother is the "musical guy" among us, like our mother) - here is the band, moving to take part of a celebration, back in 1970:



It was a good time - to be youth in seventies, during Disco Fever 



Gratteciel said:


> I also liked the view of the buildings that surround it; mainly a white one that is to the bottom in the left side.


If I understood correctly, you enjoyed that building with a curved facade, that's right? It is the old Hotel Serrador, built around 1940 - renewed around 2010, it has offices now (very expensive offices, due to very good location).



skymantle said:


> Very nice updates. The architecture is beautiful and the park or square is lovely too. Here in Australia we call some parks squares too. do you know who is Vera Janacopulos? There's a bust of her in the Paris Square.


Glad to see you here, skymantle, and Vera Janacopulos was a brazilian Opera singer (a soprano), and that bust was made by her sister in 1958 (a family of artists, with greek ancestors  ) - there is in Wikipedia a link telling her life (in portuguese): https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vera_Janacópulos


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks again for all your visits :cheers:



Why-Why said:


> Thanks for this personal reminiscence, Eduardo. Have a safe trip and see you soon!





openlyJane said:


> How lovely for you to share such personal memories and feelings with us all.
> 
> You must have very fond memories of your time at school; and how interesting to meet up with old school friends, and see what many different paths their lives have taken.





General Electric said:


> So much beauty in your updates, dear Eduardo.
> 
> The domus (magnificat)
> 
> The Paris garden (some awesome views with the big building in background), in which a Parisian would have quite its marks
> 
> And the beautiful _Ã©cole militaire_ building with nice night colors and massive clock.
> 
> I hope you have a nice trip and, in advance, I wish a happy birthday to your dear dad. (nice vintage pic of him).
> 
> RIP Laika, cheers dear Eduardo


As our friends on messages above I answered, you too said very gentle things about my memories, thanks a lot 

Next October 12 is a national holiday in Brazil - Day of Nossa Senhora de Aparecida, our official catholic patronesse -, so I'll go to Guapimirim to stay for some days (I have vacation time from work to be used right now ) . Hope to take many photographs to show for you all where I live - town (small one) and country.

Last saturday I walked with my dogs in Grajaú District, and took shots of Loco, the smiling dog 

Here he is, near the entrance to Grajaú State Park...



... and, while stroking his head (he loves this), I could see from where we were a small poster on the green gate of the park:





I came closer to see the poster: it is about a Cinema Festival in Rio, with "mountain films" (everything about mountains, in non fiction productions, including from Switzerland and Austria!), I'm sure it will be a big success among our mountain climbers and admirers in general  :



To walk with Loco is to be ready for beauty of Nature, because he is a very beautiful dog  :



Here he is making his famous "swivel smiling head", after many askings of his fans  :



And Nature is close to our eyes in this garden district: orchids are saying how lovely will be this Springtime 







And Nature accepts the Arts of Humankind, as here, with a colorful embroidery dressing a tree in Edmundo Rego Square:


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> Yes, I enjoyed it very much, both for formal education (Mathematics, Portuguese, English, Geography, History, etc. etc.) and some nice moments: there I learnt how to read topographic maps - this made me start my colection of maps  - and how to ride a horse (when I made 16 years old).
> 
> Our Military College has a field with natural land and stables *where we learnt how to ride horses* - here is a demonstration with them, back in 1972 (my first ride was few years later):
> 
> And there we could learn how to play musical instruments, to take part of the college band, if this was our wish (well, I didn't learn how to play - my younger brother is the "musical guy" among us, like our mother) - here is the band, moving to take part of a celebration, back in 1970:
> 
> *It was a good time - to be youth in seventies, during Disco Fever*


Lovely old pictures, dear Eduardo! 
I'm glad to hear that you enjoyed your schooltime!
(Mine was not good, due to some bad teachers, but at the other hand I'm
thankful for some classmates that became friends and for many things
I learned there - I always loved to learn... )

Riding is something wonderful! Do you have the chance to ride sometimes, Eduardo?

Oh yes, being young during the seventies and eighties means Disco Fever -
a great time! kay:

Your update is lovely: Smiling Loco , and the orchids - I think, they are
the same my mother has at home! It's great to see them grow wild in the
streets of Rio! And in the background, a little hidden, I detected the Pyramid
of Grajaú. 

Beautiful tree embroidery!
And I'm sure, that mountain film festival will be nice! I once saw a slide show
by Reinhold Messner, and one by Thomas Bubendorfer, both superb.

I wish you a nice Day of Nossa Senhora de Aparecida, and good days in Guapimirim, Eduardo!


----------



## Gratteciel

Your old school had a true integral education. Fantastic photos!
The beautiful orchids and lovely "Loco" brought a smile to my face.
Thank you very much, dear Eduardo.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Thanks everyone for coming: I have been out of town for a long time, trying to make good shots of Guapimirim - hope to show this month yet, when weather could be sunny enough for good shots  



yansa said:


> Riding is something wonderful! Do you have the chance to ride sometimes, Eduardo?


No, I am not riding last years, although this could be possible in Guapimirim, because there are hotels in farms (we call this here "hotel-fazenda") with horses - sometimes I eat in these places, maybe I could think about a ride in next future 

Yansa, you asked about horses, and there was a president here, in 1930s, that came to Rio in a horse - well, this is a legend, of course (he came by train), but his admirers really came in horses and tied them in the obelisk of Rio Branco Avenue, to show that a new generation was taking power - in 1930, a very turbulent year for politics, a few months after the 1929 crack in New York Stock Exchange. They made this because the new president was from the State of Rio Grande do Sul, in the frontier with Uruguay and Argentine, so they were part of "gaúcho culture", with their horses, mate tea and many props from a masculine pastoral world.

The president was named Getúlio Vargas, and remained for 15 years on his imposing and powerful chair - partly under democratic conditions, partly under authoritarian conditions, due to pressures from Left and Right groups (these pressures were common back in late thirties and early forties, when international atmosphere and conflicts were at high temperatures...). But at least he could do important works in infrastructure and politics: he put Brazil on the side of allies, against nazism, during Second World War, and sent our troops to fight in North Italy, between 1943 and 1945 - my grandfather, a very young pilot then, took part of those events (in next future I will show the monument, with mausoleum and museum, remembering our national role on that war).

I visited his memorial, a few months ago, and here you can see how it is, but first we can have a fast glance of the district where it is located: Glória (that one with the Church of Nossa Senhora da Glória, visible from Paris Square I presented a few pages ago). 

It is the "first" district for people coming from downtown in direction of South Zone and its famous beaches: at the beginning of XXth Century it was considered a high class place to live, but now it is less identified with wealthy people, although we can find yet very interesting apartment buildings from those years, attracting owners or renters due to very good location - a person can walk till downtown, through lovely Paris Square, if living in this apartment building: 



Being part of our urban history (people was already living here back in XVIIIth Century), this district received the great honor of housing our public monument for the catholic patron of Rio de Janeiro: São Sebastião (Saint Sebastian):



^^ According to History, back in XVIth Century, when portuguese and french troops were fighting for definitive control of Guanabara Bay, Saint Sebastian appeared in a vision, floating over the waters of our bay, inspiring portuguese troops to defeat the "french pirates", and finally they could take control of all land around, founding our town in 1565. In 1567 they transferred our urban site to the top of Castle Hill - this explains why Rio de Janeiro has "two birthdays" - in january and march: because it was founded two times .

His official name is "São Sebastião do Rio de Janeiro" and appears here always with this image, partly naked, hit by arrows (when I was a child, I believed it were arrows from our "indians" - brazilian native population - but this isn't true). The monument overlooks the bay where all those events happened, in XVIth Century.

A curiosity: for many decades our gay population is devoted to São Sebastião - people say that this happens because he looks very handsome in all images, but he resisted martyrdom for his Faith (as we know, gay communities suffered and still suffer martyrdoms for their aspirations about sexuality and a free life) and is considered a "real carioca", so gay community praise his identification with our city, considered "gay friendly" (the Catholic Church was silent about this gay devotion around 1960, and now shows complete consideration and respect about this: gays take part of processions for this saint, as everyone here).


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ OK, after so many words let's visit the President Vargas Memorial, in Glória District. It was created more to show the time when he lived, and his role during that time, than his private life.

The first thing we see, when coming from the street, is the monument showing his face, at left, while the memorial is completely underground, covered by a monument with pool, at right:



The giant head of President Vargas looks more like a Carnival decoration than like a monument, at least for my eyes (maybe I am being too severe, but honestly I call this monument "cabeção" - big head, in portuguese, with derogatory connotation...):



Here is the pool with streamlined monument, over the underground memorial: I don't know why this monument is streamlined and slender, but problably the architect desired to show the name of that president taking a flight till Eternity, over our small heads (after all, same architect made that "cabeção"...), till the Universe.



OK, guess you all understood I am not too much delighted with this specific "artistic work" from this specific architect, and he is famous: Oscar Niemeyer (he was good back in 1940s, but when created this one, in 1990s, was less inspired - I'm being severe again). In next future I promise to show the masterpiece of my favorite brazilian modernist architect: Affonso Eduardo Reidy :cheers:

At least I can say a nice thing about that streamlined and slender monument over the pool: it could look great as decoration for a vintage car hood 

Entering the memorial - being underground, its main entrance looks like the entrance of Glória Subway Station, not far from it (I confused both at least one time...):



Geee, I am speaking too much - maybe due to my absence in SSC for last weeks -, so less words and more images :lol:

Entering the memorial at last:





The memorial is a huge underground hall with circular shape. without windows or any contact with outer world (when inside, we don't know if it is raining or the sun is shining...), dominated by a smaller version of the bleeding hand that Oscar Niemeyer used as a monument in the Latin American Memorial, located in São Paulo, our biggest metropolis:



The bleeding hand in the center of the hall, with special lights changing all the time:







A panel trying to show popular masses following that president - well, I promised for myself not to make comments here about how illusory is to have a politician really interested about the feelings of popular masses, wherever this politician is "leading the masses", so I will not say a word... I will only recognize that the panel is interesting and dynamic, but I didn't like that sugestion of weapons on many hands:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Most interesting things to see in this memorial are paintings and sculptures from 1930s and 1940s (15 years of continuous role as president: Vargas was elected for more one mandate, in 1950), when Modernism was skyrocketing in Brazil, and here we can find interesting photographs too:

























Hope you could enjoy this singular space


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again very nice photos from Rio


----------



## Benonie

Impressive memorial for the president! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Good to see something from you! Great pics! I especially like this  and this


----------



## yansa

Glad to have you back again, dear Roberto! 

If you really should decide to ride again, please let us take part of this experience (pics)! :cheers:

You have a very interesting family story with your grandfather taking part
of WWII as a pilot in Italy!

*

Lovely apartment building in the first pic!
And again learned something: Saint Sebastian is the Catholic patron of Rio de Janeiro. kay: 
In our KHM we have a wonderful painting of him by Mantegna:

http://www.khm.at/objektdb/detail/1155/

I know this painting since I was a little girl and always was impressed by it.
Also new for met that Sebastian in Rio is considered the patron of the gay people!

I'm really looking forward to see the masterpiece of your favourite Brazilian
modernist architect, Affonso Eduardo Reidy!

There are many great pieces of art in the Vargas Memorial under ground -
thank you very much for showing us, Roberto! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

A very informative thread as always, Eduardo. And how interesting to have such a memorial in what is essentially an underground bunker! May this be the result of a certain ambivalence about Vargas's legacy in Brazil?


----------



## General Electric

Glad to see Loco, a nice name for a very beautiful dog :banana:

Great photos of the Gloria district, and thank you for the explanation about city foundation linked with this place!

The Memorial look great, "bleeding hand" is a very interesting sculpture kay: I didn't know that Brazil had participated in the WW2 in Italy.

And I'm glad to see a Swiss architect represented here (Le Corbusier) kay:

Thank to share, keep them coming


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice underground memorial, dear Eduardo!
The park and the area also look quite nice.


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely to see Loco; a wonderful companion.


----------



## MyGeorge

nice old photos and oh! the dog is cute.


----------



## General Electric

Fantastic updates :applause: The nature in Brazil is lush, and I love this old commercial street and old infrastructure (Roulette, train, station), that make gorgeous shots. I hope one time the railway network will be modernized, while preserving the old charm. The train is a fantastic solution to replace the road :cheers:

It's a very fun practice to give your dog a footballer's name kay: Guerrero (the player) is a bit more impressive :lol:

As usual, thank you very much for the detailed explanation and pictures, it's always a pleasure to come on this thread ^^



Eduarqui said:


> In Brazil we have a word to identify this public space between the main gate and the church: "Adro" - here we see that, when not happening a "quermesse" (please see previous page to know what this word means here), it is used as parking lot, a plague from modern world spreading over our urban land everywhere  ...


I totally agree with you. Everywhere around the world the automobile take a lot of space. Is it still necessary?


----------



## Why-Why

Very interesting tour, Eduardo! Guapimirim is similar in distance from Rio as Dundas is from Toronto, so it was fascinating to compare our little towns, far from one another though they may be. One thing that struck me was that you are lucky to have a functioning passenger train service into the metropolis. We have to drive 10 km to the nearest station. And those signs advertising future housing developments on sites where nature has been obliterated seem very familiar to us here too.


----------



## Gratteciel

Interesting and very complete tour of Guapimirim, dear Eduardo. A beautiful and picturesque place. 
I especially liked the train station.
With your pleasant explanation, sometimes I had the impression of being there.
In the photo of the two gentlemen and the cute puppy, you can see that the people of Guapimirim are kind.
Thank you very much!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Great pics! Eduardo you are not afraid to make photos in different parts of Rio. Respect!


----------



## capricorn2000

cool, this is one pleasant photo tour taking us to some off-the-beaten-path place.
thanks Eduardo, I like the city with its well-kept streets and its nice people and I bet
that there's more to see off that forested area.


----------



## openlyJane

Love the cotias. I used to keep guinea pigs myself, but those are just of enormous proportions.

Love the intimate, local churches too.


----------



## paul62

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Great pics! Eduardo you are not afraid to make photos in different parts of Rio. Respect!


:yes:

Great shots. Always nice to browse.


----------



## yansa

We need more of this, dear Eduardo. 
Can't wait to see the next streets of Guapimirim! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Thanks for the great insight in this piece of Brazilian railway history on previous page! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely city with a lot of nature and beautiful architecture kay: 
Great update,dear Eduardo! one of my favorites


----------



## Eduarqui

My dear friends, thanks a lot for coming here and talking so many nice things, I'm grateful for your attention, and please excuse me for not nominating each one above, but be sure I'm very happy with your messages  

Answering something:



General Electric said:


> I totally agree with you. Everywhere around the world the automobile take a lot of space. Is it still necessary?


I think not, if we can think more, and use other options to move around: hope to show here other examples of this "modern battle" between car and human space, even in this small town.



Why-Why said:


> Very interesting tour, Eduardo! Guapimirim is similar in distance from Rio as Dundas is from Toronto, so it was fascinating to compare our little towns, far from one another though they may be. One thing that struck me was that you are lucky to have a functioning passenger train service into the metropolis. We have to drive 10 km to the nearest station. And those signs advertising future housing developments on sites where nature has been obliterated seem very familiar to us here too.


Yes, each time I see what you show for us about Dundas I can recognize common matters, even between different towns - each nation has a culture easily visible on urban landscape (for example, building with stone and wood in Canada), but has too that humankind soul we find everywhere in this planet 

More about trains in Guapimirim: yes, we have here these diesel trains, with more schedule offer now than it used to be back in 1990s (when I came here for very first time), but these trains don't go directly till Central Railway Station in Rio de Janeiro Downtown (that tower with four clocks we can see from Campo de Santana), almost 75 km distant, but "only" till Gramacho, a suburban district and station on other County - Duque de Caxias -, 45 km distant from Guapimirim. After reaching Gramacho, we go out of that diesel train to take a more modern electric train, this time a suburban train, and then we go till Rio: it is this commuting, with less efficient diesel train, that makes our time travel by train more hard to use (in next future I will show the bus I use to go till Rio).

And now, as you all are expecting, let's see more about Guapimirim - as I said before, we have more than 1.000 images to see  (well, I hope to show most of these images, let's wait a little...).

On previous page we saw the oldest "main street" of Guapimirim, in its town centre - Professor Rocha Faria Street -, but since 1980s the centre "walked" in direction of other street, now called hopefully avenue: Dedo de Deus Avenue. "Dedo de Deus" means "Finger of God", and it is the name of our most famous peak, on Sea Mountain Range (it appears on that video inviting to discover Guapimirim, on Page 53).

I said "walked" because a lot of new stores and our City Hall are in this avenue - the City Hall was placed here after Guapimirim became a County, in 1990 - it was before a district from other County (Magé).

This group of buildings, with one of them reaching four floors - 4 floors are the height limit for buildings in all Guapimirim, due to zoning trying to keep that old village atmosphere from bygone days - is typical of this part of town, with many stores on ground floor and more rentable space above:



The board ahead indicates we are in the "Centro" (Center, Centre or Downtown, as you wish), with Emancipação Square ahead:



A Municipal Health Center for Older People with Modest Income on this avenue: Guapimrim can be considered a town "neither poor nor rich", but buildings like this are necessary for people with modest income, as everywhere in the world, and fortunately this County has specific investments for them (advantage of living on a small town: people can see politicians "face to face" and ask for what they need).



Some views of Emancipação Square, problably the most important, or at least the busiest, in our town centre: it is small (cutted by Dedo de Deus Avenue, because all urban and interurban buses pass throuh it...). "Emancipação" means "Emancipation" and is remembering the creation of this County, back in 1990.







(^^ very old - from 1970s - public telephones, nicknamed "orelhão" - big ear - in Brazil  )


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Strolling through Dedo de Deus Avenue, we can note many stores and sidewalks paved with small grey and white stones, a tradition brought from Portugal to Brazil (this kind of pavement for pedestrian places is named "calceteria" in portuguese, and is a citation for a good and soft pavement to be used on any "calçada" - sidewalk):





That "practical architecture" I commented on previous page, very common since 1980s to 1990s, when this town expanded a lot - modern, simple and easy to remember, like a line of boxes or lego blocks for children  :



A Bank Agency on this avenue, easy to find due to its orange color:



Being now the busiest avenue in town, this is a place to see and be seen: a confectionery with shop window is like a good window for this "exposition of good manners".



^^ This confectionery was created by a local lady, a real grandmother ("vovó", in portuguese), named Rosa (Rose, maybe Rosie in english countries), and is here since 2002: almost a vintage landmark for our small town standards 



This corner has a lot of movement, with drugstore, supermarket and a fishmonger store:



The fishmonger store is the oldest building there (looks like a 1930s open store)...



...and keeps the tradition of presenting the products on the blackboard with prices written with chalk:



The supermarket, named Terê Frutas (Terê because Guapimirim limits to the north with a County named Teresópolis, from where many fruits and vegetables come), is modern and very spacious:





This store sells things to improve your house, including "ready to use" barbecue grills for your backyard:



Other store with everything to build your house - with so many urbanites coming from Rio to become exurbanites on dettached houses, there are many stores like this now in Guapimirim -, exposing "good bargains" on the frontside to call for more clients:





Dedo de Deus Avenue is a linear open air shopping center, as our main streets used to be in 1895, 1925 or 1955 (since then, huge shopping centers surrounded by parking lots are changing urban landscape, but small towns keep that old charm of walking on the street to see the news):


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Guapimirim has only a few buildings with that 4 floors height limit created by our zoning code, and most of these "almost skyscrapers" are in Dedo de Deus Avenue, and they look like boxes, never like towers:



(^^ red building at right is from a famous English Course here)

A symbol from the Past, still used today: a board informing we can buy ice (usually great volumes of ice, for garden parties).



(^^ the board above informs the store can sell coal too, for barbecue grills)

This green building is a small urban shopping center, with many boxes for stores with easy access from the street:



Stores with accessories for fashionable women...



... not far from space to park the bike of any woman or man interested about making exercise while visiting the town center:



A brand new building (inaugurated this year of 2017, not yet completely occupied), with space for bigger stores:





One of these "bigger stores" is Lojas Americanas, a famous chain with headquarters in Rio de Janeiro: it sells many goods for consummers, specially electronic goods.







Dedo de Deus Avenue is a good location for public buildings serving the population too, like this municipal clinic:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Biggest supermarket in Guapimirim - at least it has the biggest ground surface - is Multimarket, other chain from Rio de Janeiro now bringing the taste of metropolis till this small town:









(^^ it has the biggest parking lot in town limits - only out of the town, on the highway for Rio de Janeiro, we find bigger surfaces for cars, as we will see other day)

Curiously, as this town hasn't yet a huge competition for space, and intensive uses of urban land aren't as usual as we see in Rio de Janeiro,it's possible to find yet some images from the village time of old Guapimirim, like this small house with its garden, exactly in front of Multimarket:


----------



## yansa

Hi Eduardo, nice and interesting to see where the daily life of the people 
in Guapimirim takes place! kay:

I'm astonished about the many shopping centers - it seems that there exists
nothing that you can't buy there. 

Beautiful patterend pavements and funny old public telephones! 

The "pracitical architecture", as you call it, is quite nice, not to high,
in simple forms and nice colours.

I love it how the tropical nature comes into town at so many places... 

Love the very last pic, this must be a nice place to live! kay:

Please keep them coming! :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> Hi Eduardo, nice and interesting to see where the daily life of the people
> in Guapimirim takes place! kay:
> 
> I'm astonished about the many shopping centers - it seems that there exists
> nothing that you can't buy there.
> 
> Beautiful patterend pavements and funny old public telephones!
> 
> The "pracitical architecture", as you call it, is quite nice, not to high,
> in simple forms and nice colours.
> 
> I love it how the tropical nature comes into town at so many places...
> 
> Love the very last pic, this must be a nice place to live! kay:
> 
> Please keep them coming! :cheers:


Thanks for coming all the time till here, dear friend, and I hope to give a very complete idea of this brazilian small town on the metroarea of Rio de Janeiro. 

So you are astonished with these shopping centers in Guapimirim? Me too! Back to 1990s, I used to buy only on traditional stores on our town centre - a good reason to move from Rio till here, because I could remember my childhood days, strolling with mother or grandmother till very similar places in 1960s (time of The Girl from Ipanema in Rio, with good football to see on television - we were World Champions in 1962, and not far from being again, in Mexico, 1970 -, or cartoons like The Jetsons...). Now I need to find space to park my car, among other cars, near these new shopping centers, but I use to park the car in Multimarket and walk till other blocks to see those stores, and buy something (I like to spend my money on these traditional stores, it's a way to keep them open , before buying something on the supermarket too- free parking made this possible  ).

And, as you said, I need to keep them coming!

Only one block from Supermarket (presented above), there is this cross street...



... with a Bank Agency on its corner - conveniently facing that supermarket, so we can first take cash to buy later, if we aren't using our credit cards (I am a middle age bachelor, so I prefer to use cash  ) ...



... and nice trees to see, with places to rest and talk with neighbors, or new friends:



This street shows its name - João Ferreira de Abreu, other personality from the History of Guapimirim - on the metal plate of the blue pole: these poles are still used here - in Rio de Janeiro we use glass plates, with light when the evening comes - and are other reason to love this town where I can remember how poles used to be in 1965 



On the other corner of this street, with Dedo de Deus Avenue in background, we see what survived from a very old gas station (now they are placed closer to the highway, because zoning code asked for this), while trees are growing (hope they can be preserved when this site could find other use):



OK, I'm walking again through Dedo de Deus Avenue, in direction of southwest: this new drugstore, as many new stores, offers free parking lots for customers...



... while older stores try to find space for cars between the sidewalk and those modest two lanes from the "avenue" (this avenue was a rural road around 1800, and problably was still a rural road around 1920, because Guapimirim was a village then, not a town):



Almost in the middle of the photograph bellow we can see a very good store to go: "Império dos Queijos" - Empire of Cheeses, offering... cheese, cheese and cheese  (they have many types of butter too!)



(^^ if a store is specialized about a product, it is common to choose the name "empire" for the store here in Brazil, meaning that the store has almost everything we can wish about that product - Made in Brazil or imported)

This is a traditional supermarket from businessmen of Magé, Guapimirim and Teresópolis (this means "traditional families of businessmen living here for decades", and not "outsiders with those mega chains from Rio de Janeiro"): Verone...



... where we can park cars but, most of all, bicycles, as people use to do here for a long time (as long as the time this supermarket is located in this town) 

And, almost in front of this traditional supermarket, we find a more traditional place to buy eggs, fresh vegetables and fruits - there is a portuguese word to identify it: "quitanda" (green grocery), different from "mercearia" (grocery), but now the new word "hortifrúti" is much used too (I call it quitanda).



(^^ this quitanda is typically a 1930s "open store", without shop windows or glass panels, and it's nice to feel the smell of products when walking on the sidewalk  )

Verone Supermarket has nearby this empty site offering "more facilities for cars of customers" (geee, maybe someday our cars will go for shopping, not us...):



Neighbor of that "exclusive parking lot for supermarket customers" is this furniture store...



... and, as you could guess, it offers "everything for your country house":





(^^ I'm in doubt about presenting it as "typical country style for a brazilian home", because we see mixed styles inside)


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ More new stores with shop windows, located in Dedo de Deus Avenue...





... and new buildings for rent, with cozy verandas and "green appeal":



This cross street catched my attention, because it is mainly residential, but has a store with products for swimming pools; let's see it, with lovely blossoming trees...





... and that store:





(^^ loved the smiling tiger)

A barbershop for the modern man, where he can use wi-fi to be connected with the World - this explains the name "Facelook" - sounds almost like "Facebook" - of this old barbershop, wishing to stay in time with XXIth Century 



Other building with "stores on the ground, space for rent on upper floors, and parking lots between the sidewalk and the avenue":



Other cross street catched my attention, because it looks a survivor from rural days of that 1920s village...



.. where trees existed and, even after passing away, can serve for new lives...



... like these wild mushrooms, nicknamed "ears of trees" in Brazil  :



No stores in this cross street from rural time, only houses, some of them brand new and yet being finished...





... among empty land where farms existed once a time:





To live in this street is to have one foot in town, other in country...



... and there exists farmland yet, less than one kilometer from Dedo de Deus Avenue:



(^^ on image above we can note banana trees close to the wall of the house)

A sign of new times: a garden bush on the sidewalk with grass instead of pavement, like many suburban streets around the World...



... where, fortunately, for a while, and we hope forever, the call of rural life can still be heard on our lovely small town  :


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Walking yet in Dedo de Deus Avenue - it's long, more than 3 kilometers between Emancipação Square and the "Main Gate" of Guapimirim, in BR-116 Highway - we are reaching the City Hall...



... just in front of a very old farm, turned to a lavish home around 1940s: we can only see the wall of this house from the avenue (almost as long as the Great Wall of China!!!)



Here is the City Hall of Guapimirim, and - surprise! - it is a renewed old factory from mid XXth Century:



Main Gate to - now it isn't a surprise... - the parking lot of our City Hall (is there a place without parking lots here? a good question I need to answer yet...);



OK, there are good news, not only parking lots here: in this gate we find a board inviting us to adopt abandoned dogs (we can read "looking for inconditional love? adopt!", a municipal initiative very welcome  )



Facade of Main Building of City Hall, where existed the office building of a factory around 1960:



Backyard of City Hall, with offices and... paved parking lot:







(^^ while the mother parks the bike, her daughter in pink waits patiently  ) 

More good news: a part of the parking lot has grass and natural land instead of concrete...







... with lovely trees and wild flowers...







... where municipal service vehicles can park quietly...



... while the workers can admire and eat the "jacas" (tropical fruits, I remember a photograph from yansa's thread of Vienna showing one for sale in a very beautiful store, I noted it is a big and heavy fruit) growing on "jaqueiras" (jaca trees):







(^^ it's so easy to find a jaca tree in Guapimirim that people don't need to buy this fruit in the greengrocer: they wait for the season and pick one fruit from the closer tree - and it's Springtime, we're in the season )

Strolling around main building of City Hall...



... with its nice garden...





... I found this lovely friend before going back to Dedo de Deus Avenue: a lizard strolling between cars, and enjoying the garden too


----------



## Why-Why

Great tour, Eduardo! You make ordinary small town life in Brazil seem exotic and fascinating. And I'd agree with your implication that being close to both a great city and a step away from nature is to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Eduarqui

Why-Why said:


> Great tour, Eduardo! You make ordinary small town life in Brazil seem exotic and fascinating. And I'd agree with your implication that being close to both a great city and a step away from nature is to have the best of both worlds.


Thank you, my friend, and a good thing about living in this small town is to have countryside, or at least quiet residential streets, with space and trees close to your door.

Let's take a look at the most prestigious residential street in town limits of Guapimirim: São Gabriel Street (name of an angel), near the City Hall.

Around 1970 it was the most prestigious place to live in this town, where "old money" from local "power elite" built good houses, and at that time a few cariocas, already discovering Guapimirim, built weekend retreats there too, because the town was smaller and a lot of open land was ready to offer countrylife style - and till now this still happens, even if new residents went out of town limits, when looking for countrylife (we will see this in next future, stay tuned  ).

This is a cross street when you are coming from Dedo de Deus Avenue, starting just on one side of that "Great Wall of China with Lavish Home" I commented earlier today:



^^ That lavish home, an old farm, is so secluded that we cannot see it from the street, but a small building (problably for service) can be noted:



São Gabriel Street looks very calm and spacious...



... with suburban style: grass instead of pavement for parts of sidewalks, many bushes, and walls from where we can imagine a generous garden on each homesite.



Walls themselves are green and as generous as gardens - this charming cat was sleeping so calmly on this wall that couldn't notice me 



We stroll on this street, admiring the landscape, the blossoming trees, the clean air, the natural light:



^^ Gates are a common feature for each house, and we could make a list of "Who's Who" in the town looking at these gates:



This house is interesting, because...



... its owner gave a name to the house - a common thing for farms in Brazil: the owner gave the name "Sítio Aquarius" ("sítio" is a word indicating a small farm, while Aquarius is a word from 1970s, indicating the Age of Aquarius - there is a famous song from a Broadway Musical with this name).

Sítio Aquarius has a nice landscaped site, a charming simple house (cozy, not pretentious) and a well kept sidewalk:









More impressions of this lovely street, a good place to live as close to city center of Guapimirim as possible:


----------



## yansa

Haha, I think I would be a regular guest in this "Cheese Empire" and also in
the "Fruit Quitanda", dear friend!  Cheese, cheese, cheese... 
Loved those "ears of trees" mushrooms, we have similar in Vienna Woods.
It's nice to see streets that lead directly into the Rain Forest...

I also loved the well kept Sao Gabriel Street with it's sleeping cat and the
wonderful gardens!

This blossoms have an icredible intense colour! kay:



Eduarqui said:


>


And what a joy to see jacas in their natural surroundings! 
Very nice pics, dear Eduardo, and exciting city report! kay:



Eduarqui said:


>


----------



## yansa

When I saw this picture two days ago at the Christmas Market "Am Hof" I thought
of you and your big heart for dogs, dear Eduardo. 

*Happy Birthday, *dear friend! I wish you happiness, luck and health! :hug: :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Thank you, Silvia, for coming here today and writing so kind words: loved your gift and your presence 

Well, guess it is a real good way to start my day coming to SSC and sharing with friends more impressions about the town I love: Guapimirim 

And, as you said above, the forest isn't far from its streets: as we will see today, even the most important avenue in town has yet rural memories 

Yes, we were strolling on previous page (last post of that page) through a section of São Gabriel Street, enjoying nice residential atmosphere, but now it's time to go back till Dedo de Deus Avenue.

Here we are, on that residential street, looking in direction of that avenue, with part of our City Hall in background:



A local citizen waiting for next bus, on the municipal bus stop - as we can note, this part of Dedo de Deus Avenue has our rural background at hand 



Through Dedo de Deus Avenue, walking to the southwest: City Hall in background, and we can note how this section has more atmosphere of a village this town was, back in 1960s...



.. with more cross streets used only for residential blocks...



...with their lovely private gardens, protected by simple walls (less lavish than those ones in São Gabriel Street, but no less adorable  ):



On the avenue, finding again "calceteria" patterns on its sidewalks, and a few stores to serve local residents:



A vacant lot, a common landscape in this section of Dedo de Deus Avenue (our town centre is more occupied, as we saw on previous page)...



... where the horse of a local resident can rest and eat grass undisturbed - there are "sítios" (small farms) only one block distant from this avenue, with plantations, chickens and horses keeping original rural use of land there:



(^^ as we will see in next future, in the condominium with country houses instead of farms where I live it is possible to find a horse too - stay tuned  )


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Being a section of that avenue with bigger sites for new buildings, our (till now) most famous shopping center was located there, less than 8 years ago: the "Estação Cambucás".



"Estação" means station, trying to link this new building to our railway history, while "cambucá" is the name of a tree, very common there:



A better view of this lovely tree...



.. and romantic old lamp poles (we can almost feel the next train coming, although it is passing far away from this location...):





Well, any shopping center needs parking lot for brand new cars...



... but we are on a town where many people prefer the bike, so there is parking lot for this traditional and echological transport 



( ^^ motorcycles are welcome too  )

Let's take a look around and inside:

















Estação Cambucás mix covered spaces with open spaces...



... including this Beer House serving "cerveja artesanal" (homemade beer)...



... trying to look traditional, including meals informed on a blackboard and written with chalk:



Many restaurants, snack bars and pizzerias in this shopping center open only in the afternoon (after work, people use to drink and eat something with relatives and friends, before going back home, where they watch television and sleep till next day  ), as that Beer House above, but we can make some images to know how they are before opening:





(^^ they sell "linguiça a metro" - a meter of sausage, or more than this, if you can eat an entire meter of sausage!!! well, people never come alone there, so we can eat together  ) 



This is the restaurant where I am considered a customer:"Bravo" (same name in english, as it is in portuguese)...





... with a good outside view, while resting inside the shopping...





...where I have my own table, showing a "table top with italian crack" ("italian crack" because it was made purposely to look "archeological, discovered in the ruins of Roman Empire" - but be sure, it is brand new  )...



... and I can eat my favorite lunch here: salad with crusty bread, cheese and grilled chicken, while drinking "H2OH!" (brazilian soft drink, made with sparkling water and lemonade):



^^ This restaurant opens for lunch (not only for afternoon meetings), so I use to come here many times. And, if I'm not vegetarian, I don't eat too much meat too, so that grilled chicken for me is good enough for a healthy meal, where salad, cheese and bread are more offered


----------



## Benonie

Great insight tour. You show us daily life in your pretty, Brazilian neighborhood. :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

Very good, very nice updates from Rio


----------



## Why-Why

Nice tour, Eduardo! The details of everyday life are always fascinating when so well presented.


----------



## yansa

Lovely and interesting presentation of daily life in Guapimirim, Eduardo! kay:
I like the restaurant you prefer, and your meal looks delicious!
I get hungry looking at it. 

Have a great day, dear friend!


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Thanks everyone for coming here :cheers:

@yansa: having a great day, dear friend - morning with Linda and Loco for a long stroll, afternoon waiting for my brother for dining out 

Let's see more of Dedo de Deus Avenue: this new shopping center (being built since 2016), in front of Estação cambucás Shopping Center, will open soon, and will have first panoramic elevator of Guapimirim 



Stores for rent on other corner, having that new shopping center as neighbor (a good location in next future, I guess):



Estação Cambucás has other neighbor using that lovely tree as appeal: a residential condominium, or gated community, named Bosque dos Cambucás ("bosque" means wood or grove) - after my lunch above, I could see men at work, giving a new coat of paint for its impressive main gate (all condominiums here have gates or portals to control movement and to impress...).



Walking on the sidewalk of Dedo de Deus Avenue, close to that condominium, we can see something about its nice interior, with houses and spots of wooded land:

















This condominium, as many others, has small rivers passing through its wooded site...



... where we can see very small fish (good thing, means that water is clean):


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ You noted above there are boards on the sidewalk with images and texts from our municipal government: they make publishing of pubic works and touristic attractions of our town 

This board presents our most famous Museum, in tribute of Von Martius - name of a famous naturalist from early XIXth Century, he lived here and made many researches about our flora and fauna  :



There are small offices in this section...





... including this green building, where exists a film and video company (they make everything with cameras, from weddings till touristic films):



Neighbor of that green building is this abandoned store - I like the way it is turning green too with plants growing over it  :



There is other old farm, surrounded by a long wall (other Great Wall of China in Guapimirim, as I said on previous page) in this section of Dedo de Deus Avenue, used now as weekend retreat for a wealthy family, but I guess it is rarely used - at least it is well conserved:



(^^ a public worker can be seen cleaning the sidewalk)





(^^ other day I made close eye views of this old farm and will show here soon  )

That farm has this small square as neighbor, from where we can go till other old village of this town, now a district or borough, named "Bananal" (will show it other day too  ):



And there is a small park in its surroundings...





(^^ here begins Imperial Road, opened in XIXth Century, now a place for wealthy families in secluded country houses 

... to remember the presence of Masonry in Guapimirim:


----------



## Romashka01

So much greenery! (are currently lacking in my city) great places to escape the hustle of the city 
Nice pics! kay:



Happy Birthday,Eduardo! I wish you love, peace of the heart, unending happiness. Feliz Aniversário! 

btw, My mom also born on 26th November


----------



## capricorn2000

nice! love the greens and the laid back character of the place.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, dear Eduardo!
I really like the profusion of vegetation in Rio.
The Jacas look very good and should be delicious.
I like very much, also, the great variety of shops that promote a great activity in the streets.
Thank you very much for the photos and especially for the interesting comments.


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> @yansa: having a great day, dear friend - morning with Linda and Loco for a long stroll, afternoon waiting for my brother for dining out


That's a great way to spend the day, dear Eduardo! 

Loved your updates, particularly this green paradise with the small river:



Eduarqui said:


> This condominium, as many others, has small rivers passing through its wooded site...


----------



## Eduarqui

Romashka01 said:


> Happy Birthday,Eduardo! I wish you love, peace of the heart, unending happiness. Feliz AniversÃ¡rio!
> 
> btw, My mom also born on 26th November


Thank you for kind words, dear Romashka, and I'm glad to know about your mother: Happy Birthday for her too 



Gratteciel said:


> The Jacas look very good and should be delicious.


Jaca is the sweetest fruit I know: so sweet is is almost impossible to eat one alone - this explains why we see so many preserves and jellies with Jaca Fruit here (a way to eat everything without wasting the fruit).



yansa said:


> That's a great way to spend the day, dear Eduardo!
> 
> Loved your updates, particularly this green paradise with the small river:


More green coming ahead, dear friend 

As we saw above, there is a small park to remember the participation of Maçonaria (Masonry) on social life of Guapimirim. I had a last look of its trees, grass and paved section for seasonal events...







... and noted there is a small building almost in front of this park: looks like a very old house...





... and, after crossing the avenue for a better look, I could discover a nice thing: this old house is now a "chácara" - vintage word identifying a suburban house with kitchen garden and fowl run (common on old days without electric refrigerators). In 1900 these "chácaras" were residences of wealthy people (with delicious natural food at their tables all the time), but now they are more like commercial buildings were we buy flowers, bushes and much more for our private gardens.

This chácara has a name - "Mundo Verde" (Green World) - and sells too grass ready to be used (like carpets - natural carpets - for our open land):



(^^ the grass being selled above is from a specific variety: "esmeralda" - emerald - and we buy for square meter: if we want a grass garden with 100 m², we buy 100 m² of these grass plates ready to cover our land)

Let's see a little more about it:









Being a place where plants are permanently cultivated, it is interesting to have a river nearby (fresh cold water, keeping air humidity too), and here it is  :



This river has nice preserved ("to preserve is to avoid floods") wooded banks, named "matas ciliares" in Brazil:





What a lovely river with stones we have so close to town, with this old chácara enjoying its proximity:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ This is the last section of Dedo de Deus Avenue, close to BR-116 (national highway linking southeast and northeast regions of Brazil), and the highway we use to go till neighbor towns - Magé to the south, Teresópolis to the north - and Rio de Janeiro (nearly 80 km to the south).

Here we can feel how this "now named avenue" was a rural road back in XIXth and XXth Centuries:



Being the first glance of Guapimirim, for people coming from Rio de Janeiro, the community asked a local naive artist to do these lovely mural paintings, telling our History, Traditions, Municipal Flag and Anthem (many Counties have anthems sung by school children):













(^^ oldest church in town limits - the Church of Nossa Senhora de Santana do Bananal, inaugurated in 1926)







(^^ oldest preserved building in Guapimirim - the Chapel of Nossa Senhora da Conceição, inaugurated in 1713, situated out of town limits, on the mountain range)

Main Entrance of any town needs to look clean and cozy, like a veranda...



... with a main door - "our town as our house" -, and here is the Portal of Guapimirim, indicating where Dedo de Deus Avenue ends and BR-116 National Highway is passing:



(^^ there are two phrases on the portal: "good trip" and "always come back"  )

There are commercial activities nearby, including that usual store where we can buy "everything to build our dream house in the country":





(^^ this precast concrete streamlined bus stop, at left on the image, and painted in blue, is typical from 1990s, when the State of Rio de Janeiro had a factory to do these light structures for all our towns and cities)

Our Portal is a landmark...



... expressing local feelings about a decent life, under protection of an upper will, so there is the image of Nossa Senhora de Aparecida (official catholic patroness of Brazil) in its desired monumentality too: 



The Portal of Guapimirim, as seen from BR-116 National Highway:



BR-116 National Highway, a four lane parkway in this part of our County:







(^^ when reaching the County of Duque de Caxias, in direction of Rio de Janeiro, nearly 45 km distant from these images, it isn't a parkway anymore, but an eight to ten lanes motorway, clogged with industries, warehouses, stores and heavy traffic)


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ The day I came here there was a team of film makers (maybe from that film and video company on green building I presented above, who knows?) doing a kind of touristic report, I guess:



Guapimirim is a very attractive place to visit (for a long time, in my opinion  ) but, if you haven't time to make tourism in our lovely small town, at least you can find time to lunch and buy something on this small shopping center on the highway:



This small shopping center is named "Ponto da Serra" (Point of the Mountain Range - "point" here meaning a local focus for leisure, like that "Baixo Suíça" I presented during 2016 Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro  )...



... and here is one of most famous restaurants in all State of Rio de Janeiro (a pride for Guapimirim  ), the "Acarajé da Serra":



Their owners are a man from the State of Rio Grande do Sul ("Gaúcho Culture" making frontiers with Uruguay and Argentine) and his wife, from the State of Bahia (famous northeast state, with typical food mixing brazilian native and african recipes - "acarajé" is a famous meal from Bahia):



(^^ they have a page on Facebook: if you want to see all fabulous meals with sea food they serve there, please visit https://pt-br.facebook.com/acarajedaserra )

Acarajé da Serra is open for lunch, but other restaurants open only in the afternoon, as we saw above in Estação Cambucás Shopping Center: this one, serving typical portuguese food ("Bacalhau" means codfish), was open for lunch ...



... while others were closed yet, including that one serving japanese food - well, Guapimirim is growing and discovering the World  :





A neighbor store of this small shopping center is very interesting, with rustic furniture for your house in the country:













This furniture store has lovely houses for our beloved birds too  ...







... and reproductions of vintage phonographs:



When speaking about "typical brazilian countryside furniture - or architecture", we need to remember there are mixed influences acting over this "typical style"ur colonial history, with many european countries (and USA or Japan later) sending ideas till this side of Paradise, so, a good part of furniture above is eclectic - but this very rustic individual bench can be presented as "typical from rural brazilian old farms", and is very nice (expensive too, because it is "original and legitime" - but, even without buying it, I loved it  ):



In few days I'll be back showing the second village (there were three here), now integrated to town limits of Guapimirim: Bananal - stay tuned for more


----------



## Why-Why

Another great tour! You capture the pride of the local inhabitants so well ... and I love that rustic furniture!


----------



## yansa

From the lovely pics of Mundo Verde with the beautiful river, the nice murals
and landmark Portal of Guapimirim, the famous restaurant Acaraje da Serra
(I looked at facebook - the meals look sooooo delicious! ) to the rustic furniture
and the cute bird houses - fabulous updates, dear Eduardo! Enjoyed them very much! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great and very detailed tour! I felt like I'm there, walking with you :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Once more, very nice photos from Rio


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for coming and looking: if you missed something about this special report of Guapimirim - small town (50.000 inhabitants) in the limits (nearly 85 km distance between both downtowns) of Rio de Janeiro Metroarea (12 million inhabitants) -, please start our travel on Page 53 :colgate:



Why-Why said:


> Another great tour! You capture the pride of the local inhabitants so well ... and I love that rustic furniture!


Oh, yes, local pride is a good way to keep alive a small town 



yansa said:


> From the lovely pics of Mundo Verde with the beautiful river, the nice murals and landmark Portal of Guapimirim, the famous restaurant Acaraje da Serra (I looked at facebook - the meals look sooooo delicious! ) to the rustic furniture and the cute bird houses - fabulous updates, dear Eduardo! Enjoyed them very much! :applause:


Acarajé da Serra has interesting drinks and cocktails too  - and, if you saw all photos in Facebook, then noted how its bartender is handsome (don't know if he is a relative of the owners, but he is famous in Guapimirim, conquering smiles and hearts wherever he goes  )



Skopje/Скопје;143715762 said:


> Great and very detailed tour! I felt like I'm there, walking with you :applause:


That's the idea, my friend: I would like to walk with you all here, as I would like to walk where you all live there 

Well, I am saying many times how Guapimirim isn't exactly a typical brazilian small town, and for many reasons: to be part of a huge metroarea is one of the reasons, even if we almost cannot feel many signs of that megalopolis so close - fortunately, I guess  .

There are other reasons too: for example, this town is more the interflow of three old villages in only one urban fabric than the historical process of a single village spreading around its original center.

On previous pages we had images of the "first" village - Guapimirim, now naming our County -, and today we will start a visit to second village, noting that, till now, it is the most rural of all three, although included in town limits. This second village is named Bananal - portuguese word to identify a plantation of banana trees (very rural name, for sure).

A sunny day this lovely Springtime I walked from the town centre in Guapimirim, in direction of Bananal, registering what we can find.

Here we are yet in "old" Guapimirim, more exactly in the neighborhood of Parque Freixal, less than 1,5 km (or one mile) from Paulo Terra Square (please see this square in Page 53), walking in Dedo de Deus Avenue:



We're yet in the most commercial part of town, with many stores...





(^^ "ternos" means suits, for the modern sophisticated man  )



(^^ this store has a Christmas Tree ready to decorate any house)

... and places like this nice kiosk where we can buy flowers, bushes and grass for our gardens:



Blossoming Flamboyant Tree invites us to feel joy with Springtime :cheers: :





Two members of our Municipal Guard, showing their uniforms and keeping Guapimirim a nice town to live, with low crime rates - we are considered a safe place, and good professional training of men and women of this local guard makes safety much easier:



( ^^ we know our guards by their names: Edmilson, the guard at right, is married and his stepson, with 14 years old, wants to be architect - I gave some tips about the graduation in Architecture, when stopped to talk with him and his partner this day - it's very common for local citizens to talk with our guards when going for shopping in city centre, because we want to know how they are, or what they are planning to do this Christmas  )


----------



## Eduarqui

A residential cross street, as seen from Dedo de Deus Avenue...



... while the avenue shows the zoning plan stimulating commercial use:



(^^ store at right sells bicycles, a very used mean of transport in Guapimirim, as we saw)

On pages 55 and 56 I noted two old farms in this avenue, surrounded by so long walls that they could be named "Great Walls of China in Guapimirim" :lol: - well, we are reaching the wall of that old farm from previous page, at left bellow: 



^^ This wall is partly completed with a fence, so we can see partly the old farm, and its site:





As said on previous page, there is a small square (shaped as a triangle) close to this old farm, and in front of that small park in tribute of Masonry - here is this square:







This square is the beginning of Bananal Road, linking this part of Guapimirim to Bananal Neighborhood, and there is a nice bar and restaurant there, serving homemade food:





(^^ Masonry Park can be seen in background)


----------



## Eduarqui

Before getting on Bananal Road, I had a last glance at Dedo de Deus Avenue, and guess you can already recognize where we are - Bosque dos Cambucás Residential Condominium at left, and that green building with Film and Video Company at right:



Bananal Road has a few residences for seasonal or permanent occupation...





... but there are farms with pastures and woods too, making it yet (I hope forever  ) that rural road it is since XIXth Century:









(^^ banana trees so close to the sidewalk we can pick bananas if we wish - many farmers use to do this, a traditional way to make friends around, specially children living in the neighborhood  - and they can do this because they have so big farms, then there will have banana for profitable sale, but to give as a gift too)





This part of a farm in Bananal Road has lovely wild bromelliards growing in the trees:


----------



## Eduarqui

Cross streets in Bananal Road have rural atmosphere too: very calm places to live and stay in touch with land 





There existed in Bananal Road, till a few years ago, a farm where orchids were cultivated - named Aranda -, but owners decided to move till Teresópolis (less than 30 km from our town), so this farm is closed and maybe will be transformed in more one condominium for country houses.

The wall of Aranda Farm:



The gate of Aranda Farm...



... still showing the board of the place, where orchids were cultivated:



Aranda Farm has a big site, and problably the old house will be the social club for future owners of country houses there (many condominiums have clubs with swimming pools and fields for sports, like football or tennis):





Back to quiet Bananal Road, among farms with wooded sites...



... till we reach a very old field with pastures, where existed a factory (pumps and small tools) many years ago - this section of Bananal Road, when we are almost reaching the center of Bananal Village, has now public buildings:



Hedquarters of Welfare State Service for our County (it is a federal building):



State Police Station:



There are residences with private gardens in this section of Bananal Road too:



The old factory, from a company named Worthington, closed now:







This factory is closed, but not abandoned, because its site is now used as headquarters for our Municipal Guard (where those guards I photographed above stay for training), and there are plans to renovate all these buildings  :


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ The site of old Worthington Factory in Bananal Road is splendid, and fortunately preserved for public use: our Municipal Guard has fabulous open fields for training, where pastures existed and still exist 

Part of this site has walls (painted in blue and white, official colors of our municipal flag), but almost all site has wire fences, so it is easy to see how the site is "inside":





I do love to walk in this part of town, feeling I'm out of town, and enjoying our beloved Mountain Range, a natural landmark for Guapimirim:









Bananal Road is ending...



... and there is more one public building here: the Municipal Forum.





(^^ each time I see the public buildings of Guapimirim I can understand why "small is beautiful"  )

Bellow we see Bananal Road at left, and the junction with Bananal Avenue (this avenue follows same direction of Leopoldina Railway - please see Page 55):



Other day we will see what exists here, stay tuned


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> Acarajé da Serra has interesting drinks and cocktails too  - and, if you saw all photos in Facebook, then noted how its bartender is handsome (don't know if he is a relative of the owners, but he is famous in Guapimirim, conquering smiles and hearts wherever he goes  )


Oh, I missed that handsome bartender - must catch up on this later! 

Lovely rural impressions, Eduardo! kay:
This is one of my favourites:



[/QUOTE]
This also is a very nice pic! 



Eduarqui said:


>


You showed us this big banana plantation, and so I can't hold back my question any more. 

Probably the most famous _Brazilian_ animal here in Europe is the _Brazilian Banana Spider (Phoneutria)_:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoneutria

Sometimes they find one in an Austrian or German supermarket, which then
is evacuated and specialists in protective clothing come to search the 
aggressive and deadly poisonous spider(s). 

Did you ever see such spiders, Eduardo?
And how do Brazilians react when they find one in the bananas? 

I'm interested in spiders (as in animals in general), even bought two books
about the European ones. 

Great updates, really like going for a walk with you. 
I'm glad that this walk will continue! :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Another great walk, Eduardo! I could imagine myself picking a banana from the trees alongside that road with the beautiful mountain view ... and I'm just a bit envious that you have Spring in the offing.


----------



## Eduarqui

Why-Why said:


> Another great walk, Eduardo! I could imagine myself picking a banana from the trees alongside that road with the beautiful mountain view ... and I'm just a bit envious that you have Spring in the offing.


Dear friend, I'm a bit envious that you can right now see this splendid Autumn in Canada we haven't in Guapimirim (here we are green all the time, even in Autumn - only in the Southern Region of Brazil we find similar landscape of yours).



yansa said:


> Oh, I missed that handsome bartender - must catch up on this later!
> 
> You showed us this big banana plantation, and so I can't hold back my question any more.
> 
> Probably the most famous _Brazilian_ animal here in Europe is the _Brazilian Banana Spider (Phoneutria)_:
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoneutria
> 
> Sometimes they find one in an Austrian or German supermarket, which then
> is evacuated and specialists in protective clothing come to search the
> aggressive and deadly poisonous spider(s).
> 
> Did you ever see such spiders, Eduardo?
> And how do Brazilians react when they find one in the bananas?
> 
> I'm interested in spiders (as in animals in general), even bought two books
> about the European ones.
> 
> Great updates, really like going for a walk with you.
> I'm glad that this walk will continue! :cheers:


Oh, yes, the bartender... take another look, I'm sure you will agree with my previous commentary 

About the spider you asked: in Brazil we name her "Armadeira", and she is really a dangerous animal, but if you don't try to come closer to her, well, she will not try to come closer to you. Of course there are situations when a person couldn't see her, and can be poisoned touching her accidentally (deadly poisoned). In Guapimirim there is a municipal hospital where we can be saved from accidental contact with this spider, but in Teresópolis there is other hospital, better equipped for this (see bellow our municipal hospital).

And you asked me about seeing this spider: yes, I already saw her, a long time ago, and can remember exactly how this happened - it was only a few months after my house was finished, back in 1990s (guess it was in the winter of 1995, because my house was "officially" inaugurated in october, 1994, when my parents went with me to see it). It was at night (a very cold night, so I guess it was in winter), when I saw one "armadeira" entering through my backyard veranda directly to my living room. 

As much as I could know after this "meeting", when a house is built in the woods some animals make a kind of "recognition" of that "strange new thing" where "their" wood existed before, and these animals include spiders... and scorpios (I saw many scorpios those first months too, including one strolling through my kitchen when I was cooking my lunch...).

I use to be very calm, and it was very calmly that I waited for that spider walking around, making her "recognition": when she was again very close to the entrance of my veranda, I used a broom and, very and very quickly, pushed her as fast as possible, with only one gesture, till outside. So, she felt in the ground outside (under my veranda, because it is suspended with pillars over the ground) and disappeared in the wood; I done this only to kick her out, not to kill her. 

I never saw her again (thank God)... but a few days after this "meeting", a local resident where I live said that I had luck, because sometimes these spiders jump in direction of their aggressors, and at that point I was an aggressor, even without wishing to be one. Maybe she wasn't expecting my gesture, and I was far from her, due to the broom, and my gesture was very fast (no chance for errors...).

Everything had a good ending and, as I said, events like this happened only a few months after my house was completely built: I never saw spiders (big ones, because small spiders are very common, and more friendly  ) or scorpios again, at least inside my house, after that moment, around 1995 or 1996.

You asked how brazilians react when seeing this spider while picking bananas... well, I don't know, but I hope they can do exactly what I done  

(^^ guess you asked about brazilians finding spiders after coming home with bananas bought in the supermarket... I never heard about this here - never happened with me -, and am curious about this event happening there in Europe: maybe eggs went with bananas and originated these spiders there, who knows?)

OK, I will seize the opportunity of your asking to show the Municipal Hospital of Guapimirim: it is in the neighborhood of Bananal 

We left Bananal Road and are seeing the parking lot of this hospital...



... near a nice alley, parallel to Leopoldina Railway:



Here is the hospital...









(^^ Municipal Forum is the neighbor of our Municipal Hospital)

... with the bronze statue in honor of a beloved worker of old health clinic of Guapimirim (this hospital was built recently and received his name)...





... named José Rabello de Mello, but nicknamed Senhor (Mister) Cabral - he wasn't a political leader, or a rich man, and is well remembered for a much better thing than politics or wealth: his dedication about the welfare of local citizens, many of them with very modest incomes 



The alley in front of the hospital is wide - wider than Dedo de Deus Avenue, or Bananal Road, or even Bananal Avenue, on other side of Leopoldina Railway:



Here is the small Railway Station of Bananal, in front of our Municipal Hospital: railway reached this place in 1886, and this station is problably from 1920s (when nearby church was inaugurated, we will see this later).



Here is the train, with diesel locomotive and passenger wagons, coming from the distant metropolis:





(^^ for more information about this train, please see Page 54  )

From the tracks of Leopoldina Railway we can see part of urban fabric of Bananal Neighorhood (all this land was rural till a few decades ago)...



... and there exists yet a lot of open land around...



... including this site for an Outdoor inviting next (it was between 23 and 26 of November) commemorations of our Emancipation (1990, so we are completing 27 years old as a County with self government ). These commemorations include shows with famous artists, with their faces on the outdoor:



Soon (a few days ahead) we will finally see Bananal Neighborhood, where is situated the Church of Nossa Senhora de Santana do Bananal, built in 1926.


----------



## yansa

Dear Eduardo, I liked to see the Hospital, the little Railway Station and to
hear about Senhor Cabral! kay:

Thank you so much for telling your exciting adventure with the Banana Spider! 
I admire how calm you could stay!

In my flat I tolerate small spiders - especially love those very small (2 - 4 mm)
jumping spiders, they are jumping hunters. Sometimes I play with them. 
And they have a nice "courtship ritual", which I could watch at my flower window. 

Bigger spiders in my flat (very seldom!) I use to catch with a glass and a
postcard, try not to hurt them, only get them out of my flat. 

In Austria the two most dangerous spiders are *Steatoda paykulliana *and
*Cheiracanthium.* Sometimes we read about a third species that can be
watched more and more, *Zoropsis spinimana.

*I personally know a case where after the bite of a Cheiracanthium the finger
had to be amputated.  In Vienna Woods where my mother lives we can
watch many Cheiracanthium spiders, they also come into the house...
I must admit, after this case of the amputated finger I kill this special species,
don't want them to be in the house where my mother lives...

In Austria we once had a nice little adventure with a spider: In a supermarket
they found a foreign spider in the bananas. A young salesman of this supermarket
caught the animal and put it into a glass, which he showed the arriving
spider specialist with a smile and the words: "She is so cute." 
The specialist said that the young man had been very lucky, because it
was a Brazilian Banana Spider, and she wasn't aggressive because her body
was hypothermic. 

I'm looking forward to your next pics from your walk, dear friend! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great photos, dear Eduardo!
I really liked the beautiful and colorful crafts.
The greenery - only interrupted by the beautiful colors of the trees - and the tranquility of the place are very relaxing.
About the spiders, I prefer not to find any. :lol:


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for enjoying updates in this thread :cheers:

*Yansa*, I can understand completely your caution about spiders in your mother's house - I prefer to keep animals alive, but sometimes we must decide other thing. Otherwise, I'm sure your mother knows what I know, as eveyone living in the woods: there are things around we need to be accostumied, trying to understand and keeping our lives with care, but freely too - for example, sometimes we hear uncommon sounds in the house (I hear almost every day), but this is normal where trees and wildlife are with us.

A note: you know a lot about brazilian culture... and about latin names of animals too! WOW, is there anything you don't know? 

*Gratteciel*: for sure I'd rather not find big spiders too, but... in case of finding one, to stay calm, without doing anything reckless, is the best thing for everyone.

Let's go on with our stroll though Bananal Neighborhood, now part of urban fabric of Guapimirim - and least densely occupied part of that urban fabric, when we think about town limits.

On previous page we saw naive mural paintings on the Main Entrance of Guapimirim, and I commented about this one:



Eduarqui said:


> (^^ oldest church in town limits - the Church of Nossa Senhora de Santana do Bananal, inaugurated in 1926)


When Leopoldina Railway reached what is now Guapimirim County, in 1886, there was only a village there, and a very small one: Guapimirim, around the old Church of Nossa Senhora da Ajuda (the church now on its site was inaugurated in 1990, as we saw on page 53), with a few "Vendas" - portuguese word for stores where we find everything for farmers, as salt, medicines or tools, back in XVIIIth Century, like a general warehouse - and modest houses. Around 1800 there were less than 500 inhabitants there, and not much more in 1886.

Leopoldina Railway created three stations in this region: most important was in Guapimirim, while others were mainly for cargo trains carrying bananas till Rio de Janeiro. So, two railway stations were built surrounded by farms with plantations of banana trees, and only with time small villages grew around. One of these rural villages was Bananal (other one was Parada Modelo - we will see it other day  ).

In 1926 the Workers of Leopoldina Railway decided to give a gift - a very good one for any community, back in 1926: a church, for spiritual and social life of villagers in Bananal. People could see the mass, do festivities on special days and meet other people - for boys and girls, this was problably the best place (maybe the only one) to know each other, and future marriages started with dates in front of this church 

So we have now the nice Church of Nossa Senhora de Santana do Bananal: she was the mother of Maria, so the grandmother of Jesus Christ, and protecting the people of Bananal.

Here is the church, with preserved open land around it, as a rural church use to be in Brazil:



Coming closer: at right we see the preserved and renewed "Coreto" (Bandstand) - as I said, the church was a place to pray, but to celebrate too, and many popular parties brought life for villagers (this happens till today  ).



This church is part today of the Parish of Nossa Senhora de Aparecida, in Parada Modelo, so it opens only on specific hours and days of the week: the day I strolled here it was closed, but hope to return and visit it.



The Church of Nossa Senhora de Santana do Bananal is small and has a traditional architecture: I think it very cozy and visually interesting, the most unforgettable landmark of Guapimirim (on Page 53 I presented a general view of Guapimirim, and this church can be see clearly in the middle of the photograph ).


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ The Church of Nossa Senhora de Santana do Bananal and its annex constructions created a landmark for this neighborhood, keeping that rural atmosphere of yesterday:



Fortunately there is a square with public buildings in front of it, bringing formal identity to the neighborhood: the square has playground, topiary trees...



... and Municipal Sports Gym:



Municipal Cemetery is next to the church:



We can find here suggestive frameworks for our photographs  :





The square is a good place for rest and play, because there are fitness equipments for older citizens, and toys for children. When I came here the sun was hot, it was almost 11:30 AM and elderly were problably cooking their lunches, while children were at school, so the place looks silent...





... and this dog could sleep undisturbed under one of the toys of playground  :


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Let's see those public facilities around this square.

Our Municipal Sports Gymnasium is a typical vault cover we can find where huge spaces need a roof, from warehouses till supermarkets:



It has a simple and objective architecture...



... with spaced bricks - named "cobogós" in Brazil, brought by portuguese colonizers after seeing "masharabya" in arab countries (please see more in Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mashrabiya ) - Cobogós are of good help for hot places, bringing ventilation and cool winds, keeping fresh interiors:













Our Municipal Cemetery is other structure with clean modern style...





... including tombs shaped as little minimalist houses (different from cemeteries shaped as parks, more common in Rio de Janeiro last years):



Administrative Building of Municipal Cemetery is other clean and modern landmark:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ This square has a pavement with star drawing for open air events, near the Gymnasium, ...





... and, even not being a commercial square, there is nearby, where the tracks of Leopoldina Railway pass through, a nice popular restaurant with homemade food:



Time to walk in Bananal Avenue, after leaving Church Square: we will note how this part of town has mixed uses, with houses and stores on each block, and low density - where country lives inside town limits yet, as we could note on Bananal Road above.

A vacant lot was occupied with thatched roof kiosk selling flowers and bushes - "Horto" is a name much used to identify this commercial activity:



A small square, shaped as a triangle, where a modest bus stop makes its job:



This store sells ready baskets with basic food for families, and are a good way to spend less time looking for each product on supermarkets:



A "huge" commercial building, at least for what is standard in Bananal Neighborhood:



Modern trends are coming to Bananal: here is a Tattoo Studio...



... but old trends are useful too :cheers: . This truck driver is in this cross street of Bananal Avenue making same thing his father and grandfather problably were doing many years ago: he is selling fresh fruits directly from a farm of this County, because he lives or knows who lives out of town, and brings fresh natural products directly till our tables:



(^^ we can identify the driver, at right, with a light blue t-shirt, selling for a shirtless customer - hot spring temperature today - delicious oranges, watermelons and pineapples  )


----------



## Eduarqui

We're reaching the section of Bananal Avenue where there is a bridge, over Bananal River (everything here reminds me bananas, and our beloved Carmen Miranda  ):



There is a statue of Nossa Senhora (Our Lady) on the bank of this river:







Why is she here? Maybe a follower wished to give this statue as a gift to the neighborhood, maybe she is here to protect residents from floods (not uncommon to see this habit in many towns - "to pray is a way to stay").

And she is a lovely and touching statue:



Bananal River has wooded banks...









... and a railway bridge too...



... where wooded banks are gradually replaced by open banks, not far from buildings and their activities:





I would like to use trains when coming to Guapimirim but, as you know, I use car or bus... 

This mechanical workshop in Bananal Avenue ...



... made me think about telling the history of my first visit to other part of Guapimirim, with country instead of urban landscape - and, while Bananal is included in town limits, that part I visited wasn't, and still isn't.

Well, I came by car - not this charming vintage model, but a car  : 



My thinking about this increased when I saw this pet clinic in Bananal Avenue...



... because, many years after moving to the country, a dog had decisive role in my understanding about animal life, and how we need this life among us.

I promise to make this soon, stay tuned


----------



## Why-Why

Very interesting as always, Eduardo. I was particularly struck by the appearance of your municipal cemetery. Any thoughts on why the beautiful surrounding nature should seem to be excluded in Guapimirim Cemetery?


----------



## Eduarqui

Why-Why said:


> Very interesting as always, Eduardo. I was particularly struck by the appearance of your municipal cemetery. Any thoughts on why the beautiful surrounding nature should seem to be excluded in Guapimirim Cemetery?


Older cemeteries in Brazil are traditionally this way: a desert of stone and tombs, with relatively few trees. Only since 1970s to 1980s the creation of cemeteries landscaped as parks, as we see in other countries, increased (my parents are buried in a cemetery with this characteristic, with a simple plate in stone with their names on the grass).

Don't know why older cemeteries are this way: maybe because in colonial times our nobility was buried on churches and monasteries, never on other places, (there weren't cemeteries pratically till early XIXth Century here!) - and, inside each church or monastery, in their crypts, we don't see nature, only walls, stones and pavements (I am imagining this explanation to answer your question, and surely it deserves research).


----------



## yansa

As you asked me, Eduardo: I sometimes use the Latin or Greek scientific names
of animals or plants to avoid mixing up - the scientific names can be understood
in every country of the world.  Some of them I know by heart, but most
I have to look up at Google. 

Loved your updates with the Church of Nossa Senhora de Santana do Bananal, 
the sleeping dog at the playground, the beautiful and practical
cobogos, like all those "Horto" stores , the truck driver bringing fresh fruit
from the country (in Austria there also are people, sometimes the farmers
themselves, who bring fresh fruit and vegetables directly to the customers.
Often they stand somewhere near the street and wait for car drivers to stop.)

Lovely statue of Nossa Senhora at the river (in Austria the Saint who is
considered to protect from floods is Nepomuk, and we find him very often
at places that in former times often were hit by floods, even in the city).

Wonderful pic of this river and it's dense vegetation! kay:



Eduarqui said:


>


Looking forward for more! :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> As you asked me, Eduardo: I sometimes use the Latin or Greek scientific names of animals or plants to avoid mixing up - the scientific names can be understood in every country of the world.  Some of them I know by heart, but most I have to look up at Google.
> 
> Loved your updates with the Church of Nossa Senhora de Santana do Bananal, the sleeping dog at the playground, the beautiful and practical
> cobogos, like all those "Horto" stores , the truck driver bringing fresh fruit
> from the country (in Austria there also are people, sometimes the farmers
> themselves, who bring fresh fruit and vegetables directly to the customers.
> Often they stand somewhere near the street and wait for car drivers to stop.)
> 
> Lovely statue of Nossa Senhora at the river (in Austria the Saint who is
> considered to protect from floods is Nepomuk, and we find him very often
> at places that in former times often were hit by floods, even in the city).
> 
> Wonderful pic of this river and it's dense vegetation! kay:
> 
> Looking forward for more! :cheers:


Thanks for message, yansa, and I would like to have this memory you have to temember latin and greek names: I have a good memory, but no so good... and to know these names is interesting when we are speaking about animals, or plants.

Will see later about Nepomuk, don't know the saint, and his name has a curious sound (looks like from Egypt).

Oh, yes, cobogós are very interesting, including when we see light effects they produce inside buildings... like embroideries 

And, as you asked, today we will have more things to see, stay tuned


----------



## Eduarqui

From previous page:



Eduarqui said:


> I would like to use trains when coming to Guapimirim but, as you know, I use car or bus...
> 
> This mechanical workshop in Bananal Avenue made me think about telling the history of my first visit to other part of Guapimirim, with country instead of urban landscape - and, while Bananal is included in town limits, that part I visited wasn't, and still isn't.
> 
> Well, I came by car - not this charming vintage model, but a car  : (...)
> 
> My thinking about this increased when I saw this pet clinic in Bananal Avenue because, many years after moving to the country, a dog had decisive role in my understanding about animal life, and how we need this life among us.


The history of a metroboy wishing to be a country boy starts with childhood, when to be free is normal and everything seems possible:



My golden years were wonderful, feeling space around me, as we can note above, at left (my mother appears partly, trying to hold me before I fall, but I wanted to fly in space  ), and visiting the suburban house of my grandparents: my uncle Rubens strolled with me on the small garden, and I could know how interesting for a house is to have a facade looking at Nature, as we can see above at right  .

But I lived all those years, since late 1950s till early 1990s, in apartments  : boy, teenager, young adult, not so young adult... never forgetting my golden years of free movements on the ground, searching for landscape and skyline 

Then I made plans to live in the country, out of town, and worked for this. And one day, in september, 1992, after looking around all Rio de Janeiro (I visited so many counties!), it was time to discover Guapimirim. 

I went there one day: it was like a dream coming to life and, as dreams use to be, everything starts with misty, clouds, and atmospheric feelings:



I walked on the slope where acres of wooded homesites were available...



... and could imagine a little white house on the site...



... with running water and electricity to make life comfortable enough...



... but preserving natural landscape around the house...



... because I wasn't only buying land: I was asking permission from the Natural World to live there...



... wishing to be part of something more important than me 

I could build the house between 1993 and 1994, and kept that dream as part of my reality, so my photographs showing how my plan became real has many times the rain as my friendly partner:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Rain is outside, but can be a spiritual presence around me, when I am walking through each room, feeling how artificial light can be soft on perfect mornings in the country:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ And here is the little white house today: from the slope she looks distant and secluded in the woods...



... but with good help of a little white car it is easier to come till the end of the street:



This house is permanently talking with natural landscape around...







... and even the walls marking the property boundaries are low, short and made with local stone, because they are there only to inform boundaries completely know on the map, so, they aren't barriers:


----------



## openlyJane

There is something beautifully simplistic and zen-like about this house.

One thing I appreciate about Britain, is how well it does suburbs. It is possible to live close to a city centre and yet still live in a leafy area, with parks, gardens, trees and river/or beach; have a small garden of one’s own in which to grow fruit, plant for pleasure and to watch bird-life. I too like nature and being close to the ground, but also love the life of the city. I love your family photos.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ To watch what happens around the house is a good reason to live here: there is green everywhere...



... with a touch of red, when Springtime brings young trees growing their brand new leaves:





(*Why-Why*, I took these photographs this november 2017 - time of the year when we see red leaves in Guapimirim: they are brand new leaves from young trees, so, it looks like Autumn, but it is Springtime! And they will turn to green after a few days, so, we need to be fast and take photographs to register this lovely brief moment. We are on the south of Equator Line, guess things are different this side of Planet  )

There are wild flowers spreading around...



... and lovely details from a small world...



... like these wild mushrooms...



... looking more powerful than my hand, because they made my hand stop in respect for their delicacy :



There are many birds around the house, and this is the part of the thread where we will try to see the birds  :



(^^ a brown bird is at left, on top of the tree trunk)



(^^ a bird with red and yellow head is climbing the tree trunk, we can note him on bottom of the image)



(^^ same bird with red and yellow head is now almost in the middle of the image  )

To walk around the house is a pleasure, watching trees changing their colors this Springtime, with yellow leaves bringing a taste of joy for our green frame:





(^^ but soon these yellow leaves will be green, as those red ones  )


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ The house is surrounded by spontaneous decisions from Natural World...



... like these roots, which embrace stones: I couldn't create this effect...



... but I tried to do a small garden, inviting a well know bird from these woods to visit me all the time:





My father gave me bulbs of these white flowers, many years ago (back in 1990s), and they grew in splendor, blossoming each Springtime, and making me remember him  :







These yellow flowers were a gift from a friend of this friendly town...



... and their seeds are spreading on the land, because this brand new flower was born by their own decision, out of the small garden  :



The well know bird living in these woods is the hummingbird (in Brazil we call him beija-flor), and there is a drinking fountain with organic sugar especially for him, located in the frontyard veranda:







It is easy to watch their visits, when I am in the frontyard room...



... and hummingbirds always come, making my days much better:



(^^ hummingbird at left, near artificial pink flower)



(^^ joyful hummingbird moving fastly his wings, at left, near artificial pink flower  )

This is a photograph I took in the beginning of november, before talking on previous page of this thread with our friend *yansa* about spiders: here is a small spider making a nest for her eggs on one of the wood pillars (made with massaranduba, a very good wood for constructions - to know more, please see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manilkara_bidentata ) of frontyard veranda 



I have an agreement with Natural World for this house: I clean all interiors, but never touch on nests with eggs, from any animal, and fortunately they make nests only outside 

(^^ part of the stone wall marking northwest boundary limits can be seen in background)


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ This little white house made me understand better how Natural World works, and where I can be included to work with everyone living there...



... but I had a very important help from a friend of Natural World living with my parents in the big city, not in the wild...



... and her name was Laika:



After my parents passed away, she lived with me in the country...



... and I could see her all the time: if I was in the backyard veranda, she was inside, looking at me, and protecting me while resting...



... in the room looking now less full of joy without her...



... because she passed away last year, and I could have support from my friends here in SSC, being eternally grateful for their support 

I can remember forever her presence with me, in the room where, in the afternoon, she was sleeping after lunch...



... till the time to place my hammock waiting for the night, when it was time for my sleep  



This room is full of memories: the red bed from Laika, the japanese doll that belonged to my mother, the statues of eagle and owls that belonged to my father, the portrait of my parents I made for Christmas in 2009, and the portrait of my uncle Rubens, from my grandparents' house:





My uncle Rubens passed away in 1961, and my grandmother made that portrait, now with me. I had few time with my uncle, but always heard stories about his pleasure for playing with me, when I was that little baby 

Here is him, a good student, a modern man living his time the way this World needs - highlighting the necessary and long-lasting:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ As my friends here know, this house has influence of japanese architecture, because my family lived there.

Ceilings...





... and layouts try to make a japanese reference:







^^ My father gave me those stones in the _tokonoma_ (japanese alcove), while my mother gave me these japanese porcelain pieces for my table:







So I live here, remembering what I done and still can do: now the night is coming, and silence too...





... but, when I go outside...





... I can hear the silence made with a tender sound of my memory: I can remember everything and everyone, including Laika...



... waiting with me for more one day...



... in the little white house, with the little white car, in the country:



Next I will show how is the neighborhood of this house, stay tuned


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Beautiful nature around the small house! And the dog has quite beautiful name, I guess it's named after the first dog in space?


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for this very tender personal memoir, Eduardo. Your little white house is lovely.


----------



## skymantle

Wonderful sets Eduarqui...really felt that I came a little bit 'into your life', very poignant too. The greenery amazes me as do many other things you show. I also once lived and worked in Japan and luv all things Japanese. Your dog looks like our dog too.


----------



## Eduarqui

Skopje/Скопје;143784843 said:


> Beautiful nature around the small house! And the dog has quite beautiful name, I guess it's named after the first dog in space?


Thanks for coming, Skopje/Ckonje, and you are right: my father gave this name for our dog as a way to remember Laika and her 1957 travel - he lamented the destiny of that little dog, and guess this was his way to share her history with us. 



openlyJane said:


> There is something beautifully simplistic and zen-like about this house.
> 
> One thing I appreciate about Britain, is how well it does suburbs. It is possible to live close to a city centre and yet still live in a leafy area, with parks, gardens, trees and river/or beach; have a small garden of oneÂ’s own in which to grow fruit, plant for pleasure and to watch bird-life. I too like nature and being close to the ground, but also love the life of the city. I love your family photos.


Thanks for coming, openlyJane, and please see above more aspects of this simplistic and zen-like personality you pointed so kindly (and you will watch bird-life too  ).

Rio de Janeiro has few suburbs with this leafy atmosphere you commented about England, so, when we wish this atmosphere, it is better to go till small towns on the limits of our metroarea, even far ahead.

Speaking about my life as an exurbanite in Guapimirim, of course I don't stay all the time in countryside: at least one time each week I go to the supermarket...



... and it hasn't all those trees and birds we saw above, but we can see the mountain range and this makes me feel better  :



You all already know this supermarket: it is Multimarket, on Dedo de Deus Avenue...



... and its main entrance has nice kiosks where we can drink coffee, eat "pães de queijo" (breads made with cheese, a typical recipe from the State of Minas Gerais, and delicious!) and ice creams "italian style" (including that ubiquous automatic machine we see wherever we are):





Interior of Multimarket is like any supermarket in the World:







After buying the necessary we walk back to the parking lot:







Driving back home through our town center, I could note a very strange thing, at least in Guapimirim: traffic light is green and nothing moves...



... because it is happening - Oh, No!!! - a traffic jam ahead: this is Emancipação Square (we saw it on Page 55), and this happens sometimes because there are many entrances and exits for cars and buses around this square, so mess is guaranteed :mad2:



I could finally drive again to go back home, and could admire this beautiful convertible car in Professor Rocha Faria Street:



(white wall with fence of Guapimirim Railway Station can be see at right, for more images please see Page 54  )


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ My house is in a valley with a river coming down from mountain range - it is Sossego River ("sossego" means quiet  ) - and, till reaching "home sweet home", I can take a look about what exists between town and my neighborhood out of town.

This building will be used for educational purposes soon...



.. and is a rare big building among modest scaled ones, like this bakery, with a dog waiting in the sidewalk:



We're already out of town limits, so we see more open land and less buildings, like this site used to cultivate ornamental plants for sale...



... or this farm:





But that desire to live in the country I had is common for other people, so new condominiums are rising...



.. with houses (most of them are much bigger than my little white house  ) protecting their privacy from the eyes of the road with walls from the condominium:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ A sunny day I walked, since the bus stop where I take the express bus to Rio de Janeiro, till my house: almost 3 km, and I love to do this walk 

Here is the area on Caneca Fina Road where is the bus stop, with Machado Hill in background:



This place is rural, as expected, with Sossego River making a nice environment:













^^ This river is so clean we can drink water directly from its banks :cheers:

I am seeing the bridge over Sossego River, from where I took those photographs above...



.. and, after enjoying the lovely landscape around, with many small farms and country houses...







... I could walk to the north...





.... feeling completely delighted with natural life around me, a world of colors embellishing houses and small country hotel:



(^^ delicious coconuts  )


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ To walk on the last section of Caneca Fina Road, till my house, is to enjoy a nice rural section of Guapimirim, with country houses and gardens among woods:


----------



## Eduarqui

Climbing this slope on Caneca Fina Road...





... we will see one of the two condominiums in this region...



... named Bosque do Sossego...





.. in front of a farm:



Bosque do Sossego Country Condominium has many woods and charming secluded houses, protected by well maintained walls:









The dog of this house in Caneca Fina Road is resting calmly while his human protectors are inside:



I'm reaching the main gate of the condominium where I live, and could find this jaca tree...



... ready to gift us with delicious fruits  :


----------



## General Electric

Thank you for the lovely pictures. The landscape is just stunning, and the discover of life in Brazil always interesting! I love your Japanese style house in the wild forest, prodigious 





Eduarqui said:


> Answering something:
> 
> 
> 
> I think not, if we can think more, and use other options to move around: hope to show here other examples of this "modern battle" between car and human space, even in this small town.


kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Main Gate of Parque da Serra Country Condominium, at the end of Caneca Fina Road, where I live:



Here is the end of the road, as seen from that gate:



Let's see inside  : there are internal streets spreading from this gate, with a building in the entrance where garbage is collected for final destination...











... and a small store for our immediate needs:









^^ this small store is a place where our preoccupation about correct handling of garbage appears on boards presenting the problem of waste decomposition on natural land:





Correct handling of our water is important too, with rules to use it with responsability, including correct water catchment and reuse:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ After a shortwalk from that small store lives one of my best friends in this neighborhood: he has a family protecting him in their nice country house, with a field reserved only for him...







... and his name is Tornado, a very friendly horse 









Each time I pass in front of his house, I call for him, and Tornado always expects my hand to stroke his head  :















Well, guess this was a first glance of my living place: on next page we will continue this stroll, to know how is a country condominium near Rio de Janeiro, highlighting architecture and landscape - stay tuned, and thanks everyone for coming here and commenting so kindly  (I saw your messages, *skymantle*, *Why-Why* and *General Electric*, thanks for your attention  )


----------



## yansa

My dear friend, to get this very private insight into your life was a very special and nice experience!

Lovely family pictures, and your little white house (we can feel how much
it means to you and how much you love it), it is guarded by trees, plants,
birds, rocks and roots... kay:

I think you perfectly understood and live the Japanese spirit of being so close
to nature as possible: Japanses houses, so I read once, are not built to
exclude nature, but to make it possible to feel the changing of the seasons
and the changing temperatures, hear and feel wind and rain...
The Japanese porcelaine for the table your mother gave you is beautiful!

Especially loved the cute hummingbirds and your garden with those white
flowers you got from your father!

Thank you also for the interesting spider pic with the cocoon. 

It still gives me a sad feeling seeing Laika and knowing that she has gone...

May I ask you something about sleeping in a hammock, Eduardo? 
Is it easy to get in (and out again)? I could imagine that a person in a hammock
cannot sleep at her back, only on the side? 

Machado Hill has a personality - I nearly would call him a mountain, not a hill. 
Did you ever try to climb this "hill", Eduardo?

At the end the nice impression of Tornado enjoying the touch of your hand... - 
a wonderful update, thank you very much for this!


----------



## openlyJane

Bless little Laika. So touching!

Do you think you will ever get another dog?


----------



## Romashka01

Wonderful pictures! thank you for sharing, Eduardo! 
this and this - among many favorites


----------



## Gratteciel

What an adorable and cozy home. The surroundings are really fantastic.
I am happy that you have realized your dream of having a beautiful place like that.
Laika was a lovely companion and it is understandable that you miss her. I have an adopted dog and I love him very much.
Parque da Serra is a very beautiful place and it seems very peaceful. Tornado looks wonderful!
Thank you very much, dear Eduardo for sharing with us these wonderful and emotional memories of your family life.


----------



## Why-Why

Ah, you capture so well the delights (and occasional frustrations) of living in a small town close to nature, Eduardo!


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for these kind messages 



yansa said:


> My dear friend, to get this very private insight into your life was a very special and nice experience!
> 
> Lovely family pictures, and your little white house (we can feel how much
> it means to you and how much you love it), it is guarded by trees, plants,
> birds, rocks and roots... kay:
> 
> I think you perfectly understood and live the Japanese spirit of being so close
> to nature as possible: Japanses houses, so I read once, are not built to
> exclude nature, but to make it possible to feel the changing of the seasons
> and the changing temperatures, hear and feel wind and rain...
> The Japanese porcelaine for the table your mother gave you is beautiful!
> 
> Especially loved the cute hummingbirds and your garden with those white
> flowers you got from your father!
> 
> Thank you also for the interesting spider pic with the cocoon.
> 
> It still gives me a sad feeling seeing Laika and knowing that she has gone...
> 
> May I ask you something about sleeping in a hammock, Eduardo?
> Is it easy to get in (and out again)? I could imagine that a person in a hammock cannot sleep at her back, only on the side?
> 
> Machado Hill has a personality - I nearly would call him a mountain, not a hill.  Did you ever try to climb this "hill", Eduardo?
> 
> At the end the nice impression of Tornado enjoying the touch of your hand... -
> a wonderful update, thank you very much for this!


Dear yansa, this little white house was the way to have my biography making architecture, and she is really protected by natural life around me, including stones: my father was born in deep hinterland of northeast region of Brazil - my grandfather was a farmer - and believed there is life everywhere, keeping memories of what exists around (for example, stones, furniture or toys we have can keep memories of our presences). And my background, living with family, or alone, explains a lot about my opinions.

Yes, I feel sad when remembering Laika isn't living here right now, but I believe she lives on other plan, and stays with me this way 

To sleep on hammocks is very easy: you cannot follow with your body same curved line of a hammock, but to stay in a diagonal line with that curved line: this keeps your body almost horizontal, instead of curved. Doing this, you can sleep at your back, or on your side, without problems (I do this each night, changing position, as people use to do in beds too).

And to get out of a hammock is easy too, if it isn't too high above the ground - otherwise, your feet will hardly touch the ground when you are tryng to get up. My father installed the hooks that hold the hammock in the walls, and observed the best position about that distance between lower part of hammock and the ground 

Well, guess you're right about calling Machado Hill a mountain, but everyone here call it "morro" in portuguese (means hill), maybe because it is alone in the valley, not included in Sea Mountain Range. And I never tried to climb it, and cannot imagine if this is easy or not, but can inform it is forested.



openlyJane said:


> Bless little Laika. So touching!
> 
> Do you think you will ever get another dog?


Thanks for your words about bless little Laika, and I have two dogs living in the house of a family (my friends) in Rio de Janeiro: Linda and Loco.



Romashka01 said:


> Wonderful pictures! thank you for sharing, Eduardo!
> this and this - among many favorites


Thanks, dear Romashka, among my favorites too: animals and plants 



Gratteciel said:


> What an adorable and cozy home. The surroundings are really fantastic.
> I am happy that you have realized your dream of having a beautiful place like that.
> Laika was a lovely companion and it is understandable that you miss her. I have an adopted dog and I love him very much.
> Parque da Serra is a very beautiful place and it seems very peaceful. Tornado looks wonderful!
> Thank you very much, dear Eduardo for sharing with us these wonderful and emotional memories of your family life.


Thanks for coming, Roberto, and Parque da Serra is really peaceful, we will see more images bellow 



Why-Why said:


> Ah, you capture so well the delights (and occasional frustrations) of living in a small town close to nature, Eduardo!


Thanks, Why-Why, I'm trying to capture these impressions remembering how you all here in SSC inspire my photographs with your sharings


----------



## Eduarqui

We will see now more images of Parque da Serra Country Condominium: it was created in 1963 - oldest rural condominium in the State of Rio de Janeiro - and occupies more than 2 km², with nearly 150 country houses built since 1960s.

On previous page I presented its main gate, and said that streets spread in many directions: they create three different sectors, following nortwest, north and northeast directions, already on the mountain range (I live in north sector, almost 400 meters above sea level).

Closer to main gate we see houses with more gardens and less trees, and more flat sites, because this was the sector where existed a farm before 1963. When we climb more and more each sector, we will see more irregular topography and more woods (the site where I live is this way, as you saw in previous page).

We wil walk now from main gate in direction of my house (almost 2 km of distance), seeing what exists on the streets: country houses and the office building of the condominium, with a natural pool.

This house has a very rare...



... white bougainville:





Each street has landscaped sides, with grass and small gardens maintained by the administration:





(^^ we use these sides as sidewalks, and walk very slowly and gently, to keep the grass and the lovely small gardens  - maybe the best example of public education through landscape design I know )

Each street is paved, but looks like a rural road:



Many country houses have portals, to look like small farms, and sometimes with romantic and nostalgic images, like this one, with a bell (very common on old farms):



Eventually we find bigger houses with impressive leisure areas around, but most houses here aren't that big, like this one:



I do love to walk here, because landscaped streets are really nice, with many colorful surprises:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ We are arriving at the administrative office building of this condominium with a natural pool on Sossego River ("sossego" means quiet, as we saw on previous page):











Natural pool for swimming and refreshment:













Parking lot of this building and natural pool for swimmers isn't paved, but with grass, so, that rural feeling can be enjoyed by our cars too  :


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ This walk is a good chance to know how is the architecture of country houses in Brazil, and how the landscape for the country house is imagined and created later, using natural world as a partner for human hands:





















This is one bridge over Sossego River, near that natural pool for swimming and refreshment:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ The more I walk till my house, the more I see woods...













... with secluded houses around...



... and beautiful blossoming gardens:






Some houses have gardens for meditation...







... while other houses have football fields:





Privacy is a key word for country houses, wherever we are in the World, and it isnt' different here:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Landscaped streets with grass and benches on sidewalks make this stroll very pleasing...



... and secluded houses...



... with interesting plants too  :



Finally I'm arriving in my street, with few houses:



This house has a witch on her broom, and she moves, following the direction of Wind:







This is the paved trail for a very secluded house:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ This slope in my street is totally wooded...







... and, after climbing it, I find my neighbors - they are nearly 100 meters distant from my house (and we all are very secluded, due to that wooded slope above).

This little pink house is lovely and with a traditional facade, presenting colonial arched door and windows:



This house belongs to an engineer very interested about Medieval Age - he has a tower to show this interest...





^^ This tower was built over the roof of his cubic house, and he softened this cube with a green roof, very well maintained with plants:







My nearest neighbors have comfortable houses, and I made images of them same day I made those images of my house on a rainy day, with misty (please see previous page).

This is one of my nearest neighbors, on a clear day...



... and here is same house, on that rainy day of Springtime, last month:



My other nearest neighbor on a clear day...



... and during that specific rainy day, last month:



They are my neighbors, but I cannot see them from my little white house, because our beloved wood is among us...







... and, when I am at home, I know there is more wood to the north: we will see other walk I done, from my house till other sector of Parque da Serra Country Condominium, through the north direction, to the nortwest, on a very sunny day... other day - stay tuned


----------



## General Electric

I love these little pieces of paradise that you show us. The amenities along the river (I love the stairs that plunge in and invites to daydream). These little paths lit by the rays of the sun which pierce the forest, and which gradually reveals new places!

Thank you for these moments of pure happiness


----------



## Why-Why

That's quite the neighbourhood, Eduardo! And my word, what an amazing way to show one's love of the Middle Ages! I take it that the engineer does approve of indoor plumbing and electricity?


----------



## yansa

What a wonderful walk this was, thank you so much, dear Eduardo! kay:
Some very interesting neighbour's houses (including a "Medieval" tower ),
and around all this paradisiac, mountainious wood landscape...
Fine pictures also, many favourites! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for coming and enjoying this thread :cheers:



Why-Why said:


> That's quite the neighbourhood, Eduardo! And my word, what an amazing way to show one's love of the Middle Ages! I take it that the engineer does approve of indoor plumbing and electricity?


Oh, yes, Why-Why, the house of this engineer is modern and unusual: we cannot see it from the street, because it is a cube partially buried in the slope, under street level. All we can see from it is the green roof (very well done, looks part of the land) and the tower 

I would say it is a house with two architectures, or two perspectives: a modern (the cube), and a romantic picturesque (the tower on the green carpet) - the house is like a fortress in the wood, waiting for dragons, maybe waiting for characters of _*Game of Thrones*_!



yansa said:


> What a wonderful walk this was, thank you so much, dear Eduardo! kay:
> Some very interesting neighbour's houses (including a "Medieval" tower ),
> and around all this paradisiac, mountainious wood landscape...
> Fine pictures also, many favourites! :applause:


Thanks, yansa, and we will see more paradisiac walks in this page 



General Electric said:


> I love these little pieces of paradise that you show us. The amenities along the river (I love the stairs that plunge in and invites to daydream). These little paths lit by the rays of the sun which pierce the forest, and which gradually reveals new places!
> 
> Thank you for these moments of pure happiness


Thanks, General Electric: your words, being you from Switzerland (with so many stunning mountains), are very welcome 

And now let's start other walk, with that forest that catched your attention.

As we saw above, I made a walk from the main gate of Parque da Serra Country Condominium till my house, and it is in the limit of the wooded homesites - so, that little white house is the last on the street: after it, there are forests on the mountain range, till its top, more than 1500 meters above sea level.

I live in the north sector, and if I walk in the trail starting above my house, I can go till northwest sector.

Here we are, in front of "the little white house, with the little white car, in the country"  ...



... and it is easy to find that trail till other sector:



So, here we go, walking under this sunny afternoon (nearly 01:00 PM) of a lovely Springtime:



We need to walk carefully, and this is a good chance to enjoy details of natural world:



While walking...



... we left behind us that little white house (well, now I'm seeing well only the little white car...):



We're into the wild :cheers: :





One of many reservoirs built by the administration of this condominium to supply the houses in each sector: clean water from the rivers coming down the mountain range are the source for this supply, and for our health too


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ After crossing the river of that reservoir, we need to climb the trail till northwest sector:









There is a water tank for northwest sector in the trail:





Finally we are walking again on one residential street...



...and here is the last house of this street:



Lovely wild flowers, named "Marias" or "Beijos" (kisses) in Brazil, can be seen here:





That water tank is behind us, in the end of the street:



I found this corner interesting, and tried to make a detailed register of it:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ In few days we will continue this walk, but first I need to prepair you all for two amazing living beings from this northwest sector of Parque da Serra Country Condominium, because they are listed on our state heritage, being preserved for their importance and beauty 

- the fabulous Jequitiba Tree, with more than 350 years old:



- the impressive King of Bamboos:



Stay tuned for more surprises


----------



## yansa

What a gem alone the clean natural water is that you have there, Eduardo...

Those lovely "Beijos" (Impatiens, in Austria "Fleissiges Lieschen" = diligent Lieschen, a woman's name )
we can buy here as home plants - they are very popular. Great to see them
at their natural habitat!

Your wood is beautiful, and this is one of my favourite pics kay:



Eduarqui said:


>


----------



## Benonie

WoW! What a beautiful environment you live in! Thanks for sharing. kay:


----------



## Why-Why

I love these walks in the woods! Thanks for this, Eduardo, and looking forward to more.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates from Rio


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

It would be interesting to compare your pics today (2017) and the pics of the same area in 10 or 20 years (2027 or 2037 and later). I hope we can compare YOUR pics in 10 years! More and more modern buildings are being built - thats great development ! It is also good to take pictures of streets that are rarely photographed. Most people don´t take pics because they think "There is nothing interesting to photograph" - Thats wrong ! Eduardo your work is very important TIME DOCUMENT - and for all of us who love Brazil and RIO too ! Thank you Eduardo !


----------



## Eduarqui

Why-Why said:


> Very interesting journey, Eduardo. I'll note only two things: 1) bus stations are always in a rough neighbourhood, because public transit is only for those who cannot afford a car; and 2) you can get a bus from Rio to Guapimirim. There's no such bus from Toronto to Dundas, and here we'd have to make one or two changes of bus with a walk between stops.


You're right, dear friend: it's a kind of urban model - at least on cities in our continent - to choose rough neighborhoods for our bus stations, but in Rio de Janeiro many people afford a car and use public transit: it's what happens with me. Gas is expensive in Brazil - more one time, due to political interests and greed: Brazil is almost self sufficient about petroleum production, but our government has monopoly of production (only recently started a division with private companies, to increase competition) and charges high taxes for each liter of gas. Being expensive to use my car, I prefer to use the bus to go from Guapimirim to Rio de Janeiro (more than 80 km!).

Otherwise, guess that there aren't buses linking directly Dundas to Toronto because gas in Canada isn't expensive, and it is easier to use cars by now: if more people could show interest about a bus line between these cities (maybe thinking about environment and less space occupied with cars in the roads), problably a bus line would be created. If there are consummers, be sure Market will offer something, because profits with public transport can be as interesting as they are with private transport. 



Skopje/Скопје;144213591 said:


> Great set, interesting and very informative journey! That is what I like at you thread, Eduardo! I always know that I'll find some interesting reportage from Rio and its surroundings. Keep the good work. kay:


Thank you, dear friend: I will try to keep these reportages each time ahead 



yansa said:


> I've looked at your latest updates for the second time now, Eduardo - they are phantastic! :applause:
> 
> We learn more about Rio from these pics than from thousand perfect picture postcards. By the way, many of your pics are great, very spontaneous and "alive".  I find the pics through the rainy window excellent. And you know that I love such weather conditions.  How well they fit to this trip!
> 
> I'm very impressed and touched by your pics of the favelas and the homeless people...
> 
> Thank you for showing us all aspects of Rio, in a very personal way, and
> with such profound information! kay:


Thank you, dear yansa: well, I don't know how to make real good photographs, but I keep trying 

Favelas are part of city life in Rio, and I hope to show more about these communities in next future, when I could have a chance: there are guided visits with people living in favelas (tourists from other countries like to do these visits too), and maybe I can go someday with a group.



christos-greece said:


> Once again very nice updates from Rio


Thanks for coming, dear friend :cheers:



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> It would be interesting to compare your pics today (2017) and the pics of the same area in 10 or 20 years (2027 or 2037 and later). I hope we can compare YOUR pics in 10 years! More and more modern buildings are being built - thats great development ! It is also good to take pictures of streets that are rarely photographed. Most people don´t take pics because they think "There is nothing interesting to photograph" - Thats wrong ! Eduardo your work is very important TIME DOCUMENT - and for all of us who love Brazil and RIO too ! Thank you Eduardo !


Thanks for kind message, dear friend, and I hope to do more registers of Olympic Port soon - will have vacation next january, and planned a photographic journey through this "new district", a kind of planned expansion of our city centre.


----------



## Eduarqui

We started on Page 53 a journey through one of most charming small towns in the State of Rio de Janeiro - Guapimirim, nearly 85 km distant from Rio, and included in its metroarea - and I said before this small town is now a continuous urban fabric on a nice valley among hills (to the south) and mountains (to the north) where, back in 1886, when Leopoldina Railway reached this valley, there were three small villages, each one with a railway station and a church.

We visited already Guapimirim (Church of Nossa Senhora da Ajuda) and Bananal (Church of Nossa Senhora de Santana): today we will see Parada Modelo, the third village, and very well located in the junction of two roads - BR-116 Highway and RJ-122 State Road. This good location means commercial and industrial activities.

We are in Bananal Avenue (already seen in Page 57), linking Bananal to Parada Modelo - it is called avenue, but isn't spacious, and looks like a street in any brazilian small town:



These lovely trees are showing the way till Parada Modelo Railway Station:





Close to this station we see a part of Bananal Avenue with many stores:





The trees in this station are offering very welcome shadow on this sunny day of Springtime, last november 2017:





(^^ we can note small lamps decorating each tree: they are for this Christmas, and at night create a very beautiful effect  )

Parada Modelo Railway Station is small and simple, but offers useful service for our population and receives daily trains linking Guapimirim and Rio de Janeiro - as I said in Page 54, we want more trains, and our community asks all the time for this (we hope to have a better service because we deserve more trains and less traffic congestion  ).

And, as can be seen in many brazilian small towns, when we are in the railway station we have too a good view of local church because, in old times, people arrived here using the train (not the bus, or the cars), so, it was important to have a good impression of a well-organized community, with a church and a beautiful square:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ This is the Church of Nossa Senhora Conceição Aparecida (we can call her Nossa Senhora Aparecida, Nossa Senhora de Aparecida or Nossa Senhora da Aparecida), official patroness of Brazil, and was built for many decades, because local population wanted a church with space enough for all activities, without need to go till Guapimirim for bigger events. When I visited this County for first time, back in 1992, this church was yet being expanded, and was finally concluded in 2010, being now a parrish.

This church has two towers and a traditional architecture with modern interpretation, creating a nice landmark for Parada Modelo and all Guapimirim  :









I came here after the mass of 07:30 AM, so, the front door was already closed...



... but I could enjoy lovely flowers there...





... and commemorative plaques of the completed inauguration of this building, in 2010:



I could enjoy too the spacious "adro" (traditional open space in front of brazilian churches - this one looks like a green field for leisure, and is very nice) of this church, seeing Parada Modelo in background...



... before visiting the church through the side door (it is always open):





The "always open door" has a carpet for visitors informing the name of the church...



... and from this door we have a first glance of a beautiful image of Our Lady of Grace and Main Altar, inside, ...



.. and a a nice view of the garden outside, between the church and administrative building of the parrish (there is a nursery in this building too - as I said other time, local churches have a strong presence in our communities, with social work and help for many people):


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Main Nave of the Church of Nossa Senhora Aparecida - modern, clean and spacious:





Stained Glass is modern too - a local tradition, as we saw when visiting the Church of Nossa Senhora da Ajuda  :





Other local tradition (usual in all brazilian towns) can be seen on the benches of Main Nave - many local residents donated these benches, contributing to complete the church, and we can see their names on small plaques...



... but my attention was catched by this plaque: it is written "anônimo" (anonymous), meaning that a person in this community donated this bench without asking for recognition - a legitime gesture of humility 



Main Nave is really spacious, and has interesting details showing the story of Catholicism:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Main Altar of the Church of Nossa Senhora Aparecida:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ A last look at the small garden between the church and administrative building of the parrish...





... before going out to see what exists around: we see a municipal school for children,...





..., the lovely green "adro" of the church...



... and Parada Modelo Railway Station:







From the railway station we have this imposing view of most important landmark of Parada Modelo:



(^^ those forested hills on background are close to BR-116 Highway: this church has a backyard at one side of the highway - fortunately far enough, without noise for masses)


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ I left the church and started to walk in direction of RJ-122 State Road, used as local avenue when crossing Parada Modelo Town Limits, and this lovely dog was sleeping on the broad sidewalk between railway station and that church:



This sidewalk is really broad, with alley and playground...



.. and suddenly I had the chance to make a new and nice acquaintance: this boy, named Gabriel, was in the alley, and asked me first if I watched the mass...



... and I said "no, because I came later, but could take photographs of the church", and then he asked me if I could take a photogrpah of him - it is the photograph above.

Gabriel studies in that municipal school for children near the church, and was with two friends, so they all asked me to take photographs of them, first in the alley, later in the playground:















Then Gabriel asked me if I could show how to take photographs - I made this for him and his two friends, so, next pictures were made by Gabriel and my new friends  :













The driver of the school van called them to go back home, after classes, so we said "good bye", wishing to see each other again: these children were already calling me "tio", meaning uncle, because brazilian children call everyone older as "tio" (uncle) after a first presentation 

Well, our visit to Parada Modelo isn't finished yet, but I will repeat the open spirit of these lovely children, wishing a Happy New Year to all my friends in SSC :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ It is time for a lunch in Parada Modelo, and this interesting restaurant, with homemade food and Rock and Roll Music (at night, not at lunch time) catched my attention, with a motorcycle in its facade - name of this restaurant is "Estação Beer", because it offers beer close to the railway station ("estação")  :



The facade is clean and inviting, with a traditional blackboard (greenboard, because it is better for our eyes  ) informing about meals and prices:





It has a nice interior, with thematic decoration - the mother of its owner makes homemade food, while her son plays rock music at night:













(^^ there is a TV Screen inside, and the man at right is seeing the News from Noon Program)

Here is my lunch, a typical homemade food, with rice and beans (couple we see in all brazilian lunches), salad and grilled chicken, with peach juice to drink - very delicious and well done, at a very good price


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ After this delicious lunch, I walked through Parada Modelo, seeing its urban core: the alley of Railway Station...



.. with its typical newsstand...



.. and the Main Gate, or Portal, receiving visitors:





This charming vintage "Kombi" (Volkswagen model for cargo work, very popular in Brazil) was parked close to the portal, adding springtime feeling for this sunny day  :



This Portal is in RJ-122 State Road - avenue in this section - and people going to Nova Friburgo (the "Switzerland of Brazil", nearly 60 km distant from Parada Modelo) can make a stop to enjoy our hospitality...



... because Parada Modelo has many stores, restaurants and services:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ We are now in RJ-122 State Road, crossing the bridge over Soberbo River ("soberbo" means superb or glorious):



This river is really splendid, and is under many laws and public works of preservation, after decades of industrial pollution (will talk about this later, but you already can see the reason in background: there is a huge factory here, now with more responsability about our environment than it had back in 1980s):


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ This section of Parada Modelo, close to that bridge over Soberbo River, has many interesting things to see, since workers creating new outdoors...



... till many trees...





... and electric power stations...



... with more trees showing a blossoming Springtime (these pictures are from last november, 2017):















A traditional "orelhão" (big ear - it's a public telephone) adds nostalgic interest for my walking, because they were very common in 1970s:


----------



## Romashka01

Great update! 

Beautiful and spiritual place  

Wonderful pics of happy kids! :banana:


very nice kay:




Eduarqui said:


> brazilian children call everyone older as "tio" (uncle) after a first presentation


Ukrainian children too


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ A glance of EcoImport, a huge paper factory: in past times it was responsible for a dreadful pollution of Soberbo River and, after a lot of public requests by pressing our governments, the owners of this factory could find a solution to reduce gradually polution and bring back the river with life and green banks we need (they made a social pact of responsability, with goals) - now situation is much better than it was in 1980s, and river is clean, as we could see above :cheers:















Almost all factories in Guapimirim are near Parada Modelo, although this old village is more know today as a commercial core.

Back to this core, to see more stores and sidewalks:









As usual in small towns, urban blocks have mixed uses instead of zoning (we see zoning in country condominiums - only for residential use - or industrial districts - only for factories), so, we find houses side by side with places like this mechanical workshop...



.... with a nice rural atmosphere, because its owner has chickens and roosters too  :





It is easy to find chickens strolling through nice commercial sidewalks of Parada Modelo  :







Later we will see more about the "road culture" of Parada Modelo, stay tuned


----------



## Eduarqui

Romashka01 said:


> Great update!
> 
> Beautiful and spiritual place
> 
> Wonderful pics of happy kids! :banana:
> 
> 
> very nice kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian children too


Thanks for coming, dear Romashka: wish you a Happy New Year, and glad to know ukrainian children call older people as uncle and aunt too (I would feel at home there then  ).


----------



## Why-Why

These details of small town life are fascinating, Eduardo. I really enjoyed your tour of Estação Beer, though I'm not sure I could tell you why!
You're right, of course, that relatively cheap gas = lack of public transit, especially in North America. (Though gas in Canada is often twice the US price.) In this area, only those who live within 10 kms of downtown Toronto can manage without a car, and even then getting about is tricky.


----------



## Eduarqui

Why-Why said:


> These details of small town life are fascinating, Eduardo. I really enjoyed your tour of Estação Beer, though I'm not sure I could tell you why!
> You're right, of course, that relatively cheap gas = lack of public transit, especially in North America. (Though gas in Canada is often twice the US price.) In this area, only those who live within 10 kms of downtown Toronto can manage without a car, and even then getting about is tricky.


Maybe you enjoyed my tour of Estação Beer because there are many posters of Rock and Roll Music inside (Led Zepellin is clearly visible), or because you like homemade food like me: rice and beans, with salad and grilled chicken, is enough for a good lunch 

I am imagining now if people living in the border between Canada and USA travel till USA only to buy gas... this would happen here, if we had a neighbor with lower prices...

Details of small town life fascinates me too, and a good reason to live in Guapimirim.

Happy New Year to you, hope to see more about Dundas and around next future


----------



## Xtartrex

Beautiful thread Eduarqui, it's like walking along with you.


----------



## yansa

What a lovely update, dear Eduardo! kay:
Two of many favourites are the sleeping dog and your delicious meal at
the restaurant Estacao Beer, and here are some more:

You made wonderful pics of Our Lady of Grace with the open church door
and the sunlight shining into her face...



Eduarqui said:


>


I loved little Gabriel and his friends - you made really nice pics of them! kay:
(My second name is Gabriele, by the way. )



Eduarqui said:


>


Always again I enjoy the tropical vegetation, where even in the streets
the trees hang full of bromeliads - how beautiful!



Eduarqui said:


>


And I loved this rooster, walking between cars and tools. kay:
How he looked at you! 


Eduarqui said:


>


Great update, I'm looking forward for more! :cheers:

And I wish you a happy and healthy New Year, dear Eduardo!


----------



## General Electric

You welcome dear friend :cheers1:

Great sets again! Congrats to you and Gabriel, a young very talented photograph you ferret out secrets!!!

I love the beautiful church, the river, the pick-up kombi (very rare by me!), the free chickens kay:




Eduarqui said:


> PS: about "a row of pairs of buttocks sunbathing on a beach".... you gave me idea for a next collection of pictures here in next future (OK, I'm joking :lol


oh I did not say that is sometimes not appreciable too :lol:

I Wish you an happy new year dear Eduardo :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Dear Eduardo: I was delighted to accompany you in the long journey back to Guapimirim through Avenida Brasil.
Let me tell you that I perfectly understand your feelings about the problems and inequalities of the city; because we have exactly the same situation here.
On the other hand, Rio has wonderful aspects that make it unique in the whole world.
I loved seeing the greenery of the countryside and the beautiful churches along the way.


----------



## Benonie

Great tour here! kay:


----------



## yansa

A Happy New Year, dear Eduardo!


----------



## Eduarqui

Xtartrex said:


> Beautiful thread Eduarqui, it's like walking along with you.


Thank you for coming, Xtartrex, and I promise more walkings soon 



yansa said:


> What a lovely update, dear Eduardo! kay:
> Two of many favourites are the sleeping dog and your delicious meal at
> the restaurant Estacao Beer, and here are some more:
> 
> You made wonderful pics of Our Lady of Grace with the open church door
> and the sunlight shining into her face...
> 
> I loved little Gabriel and his friends - you made really nice pics of them! kay:
> (My second name is Gabriele, by the way. )
> 
> Always again I enjoy the tropical vegetation, where even in the streets
> the trees hang full of bromeliads - how beautiful!
> 
> And I loved this rooster, walking between cars and tools. kay:
> How he looked at you!
> 
> Great update, I'm looking forward for more! :cheers:
> 
> And I wish you a happy and healthy New Year, dear Eduardo!


Thank you for nice words about these photographs, dear Silvia Gabriele (seems the name of a princess from austrian court  ), and that rooster looked at me saying something like this: _*more one step and you will be a dead man*_ :runaway: 



General Electric said:


> You welcome dear friend :cheers1:
> 
> Great sets again! Congrats to you and Gabriel, a young very talented photograph you ferret out secrets!!!
> 
> I love the beautiful church, the river, the pick-up kombi (very rare by me!), the free chickens kay:
> 
> oh I did not say that is sometimes not appreciable too :lol:
> 
> I Wish you an happy new year dear Eduardo :cheers:


Thanks for coming, dear friend, and children today know better than me how to use modern technology (soon Gabriel will teach me how to do better photographs).

That pick-up Kombi was common here when I was a child, but now are rare too (a collectors item, I guess).



Gratteciel said:


> Dear Eduardo: I was delighted to accompany you in the long journey back to Guapimirim through Avenida Brasil.
> Let me tell you that I perfectly understand your feelings about the problems and inequalities of the city; because we have exactly the same situation here.
> On the other hand, Rio has wonderful aspects that make it unique in the whole world.
> I loved seeing the greenery of the countryside and the beautiful churches along the way.


Thanks for kind words, dear friend, and hope to show all these aspects from Rio, for better knowledge and understanding 



Benonie said:


> Great tour here! kay:


Thank you for this nice card, dear friend 



yansa said:


> A Happy New Year, dear Eduardo!


For you too, yansa, and for all our friends in SSC 

Here are two images with Linda and Loco among more friends in the host for dogs where they live - from a good Family I knew in 2012:





(^^ on both images Linda can be seen resting, at left, while Loco is surrounded by other dogs - he loves to be the center of attention  - at right)

I could see Linda and Loco this weekend, and both are sending too best wishes for everyone this New Year of 2018


----------



## yansa

Welcome back again, Eduardo! 
Thank you for the good wishes :cheers: and also for the nice dog pics! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Thanks everyone for coming and enjoying this thread :cheers:

I promised on previous page to show the "road culture" of Parada Modelo, in Guapimirim, and I said that because this district has two important roads, so, it is in very good location for drivers looking for services... and parking lots.

There are many gas stations there, but I will show a very famous one - it is here for decades, before I was born - because it is exactly in the meeting point of those roads, and everyone in our state know it.

A first glance of RJ-122 State Road in Parada Modelo - as we saw on previous page, it is used as urban avenue in this section:



(^^ viaduct over BR-116 Highway can be seen in background)

That gas station can be seen at left in this image...



... and here it is: Ipiranga Gas Station ("Ipiranga" is the name of a river, in the city of São Paulo, where our Independence was procclaimed, in 1822).







This gas station includes a small shopping and service center, where you can find mechanical repairs for cars and trucks, eat and buy souvenirs, as we will see. This is a snack bar...



.. and, like many snack bars near towns, it has a dog waiting for a nice visitor offering something delicious to eat  :



I entered in this snack bar to drink a juice (a hot day), after lunching in Estação Beer Restaurant (we saw this in previous page), and offered a "kibe" (arab snack made with meat) for that dog, so, after eating, he kindly stayed close to me while I was drinking  :



(^^ you can see above I was drinking "Guaraviton", a well know brazilian soft drink, made with a fruit from Amazon Region amd Ginseng from East Asia - this soft drink, not a sparkling "cola", is more natural and considered good for health)

This station has a barbecue restaurant too, decorated with oil paintings:



There is a nice gift shop in this station, where we find souvenirs from brazilian countryside, hats, short boots (when in countryside, it is considered elegant to use hat and short boots  ), canned food, wine and modern gadgets too:











After drinking and seeing gifts, I strolled around this station, to feel the "road culture" of... parking lots.



This stunning car was parked, but going back to town:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ I walked till the viaduct over BR-116 Highway, for a better and almost "aerial view" of that station and four lane highway:













This view shows highway going southwest, in direction of Rio de Janeiro...



... while this view shows same highway going northeast, in direction of Teresópolis (neighbor county of Guapimirim):



There are nice forested hills and farmland with cattle close to this viaduct:



Looking again in direction of Rio de Janeiro, nearly 75 km distant from this viaduct...



... and now looking again in direction of northeast, with a closer view of the twin towers of the Church of Nossa Senhora Aparecida, in Parada Modelo (we saw this church in previous page):


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ I walked back to that gas station, and registered a section of commercial activity on one side of BR-116 Highway: there exists a secondary lane for local traffic, with a range of grass separating this secondary lane from the highway, for safety.

There are in this section many stores offering swimming pools, materials to build a house, etc, etc., with huge parking lots in front of each store. There are restaurants too.

As we can see, where there is a road, well, there will be trucks:





A japanese food restaurant, with parking lot, a romantic bycicle used as sculpture to ornate the garden...





... and this charming old machine (a futurist, or maybe cubist, intended-to-be sculpture for that garden in a japanese restaurant  ):



More stores on the secondary lany of BR-116 Highway: I walked more fastly now, because sun was really hot that day, and I needed to go back, looking for a shadow in town 











(^^ what a lot of space for parking lots!)



This store made a curious way to call for attention of its product - fiber glass swimming pools, ready to install in any yard - painting one with graffiti, like an outdoor in the road:



Guess we had too much asphalt for a day - stay tuned, because I will show later more urban views of Guapimirim


----------



## Why-Why

Very interesting piece on Brazilian road culture, Eduardo. Its products are very familiar to us in North America. It comes from the heroic age of the automobile in very large countries, where vast territories were to be "conquered" by road-building. Those giant, empty parking lots seem to suggest that this age is, thankfully, now over.


----------



## yansa

Nice and interesting updates, Eduardo! kay:
I very much loved the pics with the dog waiting at the restaurant for good-hearted
guests who will feed him. 
That softdrink sounds interesting!

Some of those scenes with roads and landscape could as well be taken in
Austria (but of course with other plant and tree species ).


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Eduardo!
Beautiful road with great scenery on its sides.


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for coming and keeping alive this thread :cheers:



Why-Why said:


> Very interesting piece on Brazilian road culture, Eduardo. Its products are very familiar to us in North America. It comes from the heroic age of the automobile in very large countries, where vast territories were to be "conquered" by road-building. Those giant, empty parking lots seem to suggest that this age is, thankfully, now over.


I agree with you, but with a note: I took those photographs during a weekday with less movement - on saturdays we would see almost completely occupied parking lots there, because saturday is the shopping day for people coming from Rio de Janeiro each weekend.



yansa said:


> Nice and interesting updates, Eduardo! kay:
> I very much loved the pics with the dog waiting at the restaurant for good-hearted
> guests who will feed him.
> That softdrink sounds interesting!
> 
> Some of those scenes with roads and landscape could as well be taken in
> Austria (but of course with other plant and tree species ).


Yes, the dog is so cute, and I'm sure you would enjoy that soft drink 

Guess that landscape for roads improved a lot during XXth Century, when parkwaya were created for a "road civilization", imagined as a positive thing. As Why-Why pointed above, real facts offered less positive consequences, but this landscape can be considered yet as improvement.



Gratteciel said:


> Great update, Eduardo!
> Beautiful road with great scenery on its sides.


Thanks, dear friend, this section of BR-116 Federal Highway in Guapimirim is really nice


----------



## Eduarqui

We can see more aspects of Guapimirim not presented on previous pages: from common life, happening all the time.

We could see above a gas station in the road, where they fit with a culture oriented for cars and drivers, but we can find gas stations in urban tissue too, and this one is in our town center - it is old, but renewed:



As usual, a gas station doesn't offer only gas: it has services for drivers, and restaurants (guess that to drive improves appetite...):





(^^ there is something mexican about this facade, but this restaurant has typical brazilian homemade food)



There is a restaurant offering japanese food here too (increasing popularity of japanese food is consequence of more and more cariocas like me living in this small town  ), but it opens only for diner (it seems that people eat more at night here  ) :



There is space enough for everyone there:


----------



## Eduarqui

Being the focus for community life, our town center has many temples: this is the Baptist Church, a landmark with its modernist facade.



Although wealthy people in Guapimirim is moving to country condominiums, there is yet residential streets with good residences, and very close to town center:





(^^ imperial Palms are usual on fashionable sections of brazilian towns)

Our town center has mixed uses, like this mechanical workshop...



... in same block of these early XXth Century houses...





... or this modern house, with space for Arts & Crafts offerings:


----------



## Eduarqui

We're now out of town center, in a typical residential neighborhood with mixed activities: Parque Freixal (close to Dedo de Deus Avenue).

This is a municipal nursery:







Curious painting of footprints created by children there:



When I presented here images of Grajaú State Park, in Rio de Janeiro, I commented about Pau Brasil, a tree giving its name to my country, and commented too about all schools in Brazil having at least one of these trees in its yard. Here is one of these trees in this nursery  :





(^^ this tree is very young, planted here in 2017)


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Zoning Law in Guapimirim allows mixed uses in residential blocks of inner town (not in countryside, out of town limits) if this use doesn't disturb neighbors.

I use to make preventive repairs of my little white car in Parque Freixal, because I know a very good mechanic there (and I know his mother, she feeds dogs and cats in streets of our town  ).





This mechanic planted a nice acerola tree in the corner of his workshop (he lives with his family on a house on the yard):









There are many trees in homesites of this neighborhood, but less trees in the streets, because residents are accostumied about having trees in their yards, so make less askings for our municipal government than I would like to see them doing, about planting more trees in the sidewalks.

But we can find at least some nice trees in those sidewalks...















... and we can enjoy beautiful trees in private homesites too, like this mango tree:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ While my car is in the mechanical workshop, I can have my lunch in a nice restaurant located in Dedo de Deus Avenue, only one block distant  :





Delicious homemade food, with salad, pineapple, fish and chips :cheers: :



(^^ now I'm drinking Mineirinho, other famous brazilian soft drink, made with guaraná and "chapéu-de-couro" - in latin: Echinodorus grandiflorus - very good for health and, most of all, for our livers - link in Wikipedia tells more: in portuguese, including medicinal effects, is https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chapéu-de-couro , and in english is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echinodorus_grandiflorus )

Time to think about our life in the country, needing to go till this lovely small town, where public work keeps streets in good conditions...



... and we keep our woods for natural life and a better future:



(^^ this hummingbird is resting close to the window of my kitchen, before drinking more water with organic sugar from that drinking fountain presented before - Page 58)

Hope you could enjoy all these registers (since Page 53 till this one) of Guapimirim, and it's time to go back and see what Rio de Janeiro offers for a good life too, stay tuned


----------



## Why-Why

I'm curious about the walls that you show in front of all houses, however modest, in residential areas. This is very different from North America, where usually only the very rich have walled and gated estates. Here the lawn areas in front of modest houses are usually quite open to the street. Any thoughts on this difference?


----------



## Eduarqui

Why-Why said:


> I'm curious about the walls that you show in front of all houses, however modest, in residential areas. This is very different from North America, where usually only the very rich have walled and gated estates. Here the lawn areas in front of modest houses are usually quite open to the street. Any thoughts on this difference?


When a house is in the street, we usually see these walls because people is looking for privacy, and protection against sounds coming from the street (trucks passing in front of the house, for example). And to build a wall isn't expensive - only bricks and painting -, so, people with modest income can have one, offering desired privacy behind these walls, without problem.

In country condominiums, where there isn't a "public circulation" as we see in those urban streets above (even in residential neighborhoods with few movement), walls are less usual because privacy looks more complete, even in that rural road in front of the house (this happens with my house: no wall in front of the wooded site).

A curiosity: I lived in Tokyo, and these images above, of Parque Freixal in Guapimirim, reminds me a lot about Ikejiri-Ohashi, the tokyoite neighborhood where I lived. Japanese homesites are much smaller, but each house has walls, due to same interest about privacy from "public eyes of the street" (even being japanese people so polite and discreet).


----------



## stevekeiretsu

i can only echo the previous comments, i was embarrassingly ignorant of brazil's role in ww2, this was educational in that sense and also fascinating to see this great combined monument/space/cenotaph/sculpture park from an aesthetic perspective.

i like the metal triangular sculpture, i'm not sure what it represents, sometimes it reminds me of a plane, other times a ship?


----------



## General Electric

Impressive images, with this creek and these views on the Rio skyscrapers, Guanabara Bay, and its memorials! I find it very clean and in line with its content

Thanks you so much for the comments and his strong images, dear Eduarqui kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for your nice comments 



capricorn2000 said:


> Like Silvia, I never knew that Brazil joined the 2nd world war not until now,
> thanks for this knowledge and the info about the distance.
> the minimalist war memorial is really nice physically and a nice place to remember and pay tribute to the courageous soldiers like your uncle, Eduardo.


Thank you, my friend, and this memorial is among my favorite places in Rio, really inspiring 



stevekeiretsu said:


> i can only echo the previous comments, i was embarrassingly ignorant of brazil's role in ww2, this was educational in that sense and also fascinating to see this great combined monument/space/cenotaph/sculpture park from an aesthetic perspective.
> 
> i like the metal triangular sculpture, i'm not sure what it represents, sometimes it reminds me of a plane, other times a ship?


Thank you, my friend, and it really represents a ship 



General Electric said:


> Impressive images, with this creek and these views on the Rio skyscrapers, Guanabara Bay, and its memorials! I find it very clean and in line with its content
> 
> Thanks you so much for the comments and his strong images, dear Eduarqui kay:


Thank you, dear friend, guess I could learn how to be a strong adult since my childhood, when visiting this memorial 



yansa said:


> That's a very impressive and huge (!) monument for something that we didn't
> learn at school, Eduardo: That Brazilian soldiers fought in Italiy in WWII.
> So I thank you for telling this story, the tragic story of your uncle...
> It's very sad seeing the pic of this nice, earnest and very intelligent looking
> young boy, knowing that he had to die so young!
> 
> You show us superb pics of the sculptures in #1296, and Guanabara Bay is lovely
> and brings us back to the present time.
> 
> I'm very impressed by your whole update - thank you very much for this!


Thank you, dear Silvia, and guess those images could tell more about brazilian participation in Second World War, a proud chapter of our History 

Yes, I miss my uncle but can feel him as part of my life today, because I heard so many good things about his life (my mother told about him all the time) and can be inspired by this 



Why-Why said:


> Very interesting documentary on this War Memorial, Eduardo, made poignant by your tribute to your lost uncle. You give us plenty of cause for serious reflection about how we remember the past.


I try to remember the past as part of our present and our future - even that future when I will not be here anymore, because other people will follow my presence when living here, through things they could know about me, and remember.

Today - January 11th - my parents would be celebrating 60 years of marriage, so, this is a chance to remember other chapter of my past, including my urban showcase present time 

Here they are, in 1958:



January 11th, 1958 - the Great Day  :







These four photographs can give ideas about my own directions in taste and ambiance, many years later: a middle class couple starting a common life together, with traditional furniture, natural and artificial flowers on same space, and a wedding cake (till today I like XIXth Century buildings from Beaux Arts Style, nicknamed "bolos de noiva" - wedding cakes - in Brazil). But a couple that soon would have children, giving them chances to be free enough to choose their own directions. And urban eclecticism from late 1950s was one of these directions: other ones existed around me.

In 1975, when I was already interested in architecture (and science fiction...), my parents noted this and started to visit with me places where I could see more. Since my childhood I was already visiting the Memorial of Second World War (previous page) but, in 1975, for my very first time, I visited the Modern Art Museum of Rio de Janeiro, to see a french exposition of Impressionism and Post Impressionism - as much as I can remember, this was the very first time I read names as Cézanne, Van Gogh and Gauguin (already heard about Monet and Matisse, because can remember books with pictures before that year in our house).

My parents chose to take me there because that museum has one of most prestigied modern styles in Rio, created by Affonso Eduardo Reidy (my favorite brazilian architect from XXth Century  ).

This Museum is neighbor of that War Memorial, and both buildings made my life till now 

Let's start a visit, today and next days 

First we walk in downtown, reaching the pedestrian bridge over Infante Dom Henrique Parkway (see already in previous page, in front of our War Memorial):


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ This is beautiful Infante Dom Henrique Parkway, through Park of Flamengo, linking Downtown and South Zone (with famous Copacabana District):









Modern Art Museum (we call it MAM) of Rio de Janeiro can already be seen in background, after walking through that pedestrian bridge:





A first glance of modern landscape, created by fabulous architect and artist Roberto Burle Marx, in front of our MAM:













My friends, I need to go out by now, because will celebrate with my younger brother the 60 years of marriage of our parents, but hope to return tomorrow with this visit to MAM, problably my "first modern museum" among all buildings I have visited - see you soon


----------



## yansa

Dear Eduardo, I just enjoyed the lovely pics of your parents which tell us
of love and happiness!
Especially lovely pic of your mother looking at her bridal bouquet - she is
beautiful as a madonna. 

I wish you now a happy celebration and am looking forward to see your
beloved museum! :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Thank you for kind message, dear yansa, I had yesterday a nice day, remembering with my brother why we are here right now 

Time to see more images of MAM - Modern Art Museum of Rio de Janeiro.

We are yet on frontyard garden (between this museum and Infante Dom Henrique Parkway), projected by Roberto Burle Marx in 1962 (before inauguration of the museum):

















You already noted I do love this pool, and made a lot of photographs showing many angles 

The facade of museum seems to look at its reflection on the pool, because architect Affonso Eduardo Reidy used inclined pillars, so, the building is looking for its image reflected in water  :



(there is more than one pool here, and where there are more plants there is more brown water too, due to more sediments)


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ I never feel tired about making images of this modernist frontyard garden, projected by Roberto Burle Marx in 1962 (he projected all Park of Flamengo, with more than 1,200,000 m²):















(if you could see closer, you would find little fishes living in these pools  )


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ This is the frontyard facade of MAM - Modern Art Museum of Rio de Janeiro (there is a backyard facade, looking in direction of Guanabara Bay, as we will see later):



This museum is completely suspended from the ground with these cyclopean pillars, created by architect Affonso Eduardo Reidy, and we can read his name in one of these pillars:



Reidy projected this building in 1953, but construction started almost 10 years later, and he passed away in 1964, so, he couldn't see his project completed - museum was inagurated in 1967. He was a very civilized man, discreet, modest, interested about his work and his private life (he was married with a fabulous woman, graduated in engineering, named Carmen Portinho - for more details of his life, please see https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affonso_Eduardo_Reidy )

Fabulous covered promenade on ground level, under main building of MAM, a masterwork of this unforgetable architect:



Later we will see more, stay tuned


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful tribute to your parents, Eduardo! What a handsome couple they were, and evidently a strong and positive influence on your own upbringing. Looking forward to the tour of the interior of Reidy's MAM.


----------



## yansa

The MAM as well as the garden are very puristic, they give space to _be_...
Very impressive pics, dear Eduardo! :applause:

The style of the museum somehow reminded me of Vienna's Stadthalle,
which was opened in 1958. Please take a look here:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiener_Stadthalle#/media/File:Wiener_Stadthalle_Aussen_2008.jpg

Stadthalle, a big event center, was one of the first modern buildings that
impressed me when I was a child. 

I'm looking forward to see more of MAM! :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great garden! And the museum looks so futuristic, even today!


----------



## Benonie

Great architectural ensemble! The MAM is a stunning modernist building, love it a lot! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Thanks everyone, including Why-Why, yansa, Skopje/Ckonje and Benonie, for kind words and visits here 

*@yansa*: thanks for the link for that viennese building, guess we had similar good impressions about modern architecture when we were children  

Time to go on with our visit to MAM - Modern Art Museum of Rio de Janeiro.

*@Skopje/Ckonje*: I agree, with you, it looks futuristic till today, and was one of first buildings here under influence of Brutalism, a style invented by Le Corvbusier in 1950s, when he created the Chapel of Ronchamps in France, and Chandigarh, new capital of the state of Pundjab, in India. 

Before visiting expositions inside the museum, we can walk around it to see the backyard garden, projected by Roberto Burle Marx too - this is my favorite modernist garden in Rio de Janeiro 

There is a pool with small bamboos on one side of the museum, with the ramp going till its restaurant (we will see my lunch there later  ) and a nice store on ground floor (I promise to show it inside later  ):





Backyard facade, composed with concrete, glass and bricks:



A first glimpse of backyard garden, with modernist sculptures...



... and my favorite part of this garden - the stone bed:



I said earlier that my firet visit to MAM was in 1975, with my parents, and I can remember perfectly this stone bed, bacause my father had an aquarium on the living room of our apartment, and this stone bed made me remember then his stones and sand on that aquarium - as you can remember, I have a stone bed on the tokonoma of my house now, with those stones of the aquarium my father gave to me many years later:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Walking yet around MAM, and enjoying its backyard garden:













I love this part too, and call it "the miniature metropolis":


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ I love so much this open space and took more photographs...



.. including this beautiful boat for leisure anchored in the marina - this marina is huge, going till the Monument for the Dead in Second World War, presented on previous page:



Let's see more sculptures and architectural shapes, created by natural world, or by mankind:



















Seeing again my beloved stone bed  :









Later we will finally see inside the museum, stay tuned


----------



## yansa

Being so puristic, without many flowers, a very formal garden with many
geometrical elements, and the continual use of stone (natural and man made) -
love that stone bed! - this has something of a Japanese Garden...

Thank you for showing us, dear friend!  :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

I'm not usually a fan of modernist architecture or landscaping, but this is really appealing ... great photo too!


----------



## Gratteciel

These new sets are really beautiful and interesting, but above all very
emotive
The modernist architecture in Rio is really impressive.
Thank you very much for sharing all these intimate moments with us, dear Eduardo.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Rio


----------



## Dimkaber75

Let's see more sculptures and architectural shapes, created by natural world, or by mankind:



^^Excellent, very beautiful shots ! This picture will be my favorite


----------



## Benonie

Oh what fun they have. Great carnival pleasure and happiness!

:dance:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Thanks everyone for coming and sending these nice messages :cheers:



yansa said:


> Dear friend, first let me say that #1367 is one of the most charming and lovely sets I ever saw in this forum.  Your mother must have been a very special person, she had so much magic and personality even at the age of 12 years!
> I love the costumes she made for you and your brother - how lovely
> these pics are!  And seeing this I remembered that my mother also used
> to make wonderful Carnival costumes for me (also on Singer sewing machine ) - one year she made for me a rose costume... Perhaps I find a way also to show you some pics of my childhood days (they are in big photo albums, it will be a problem to get them into the scanner ).
> 
> I looked at the links you gave me about the tillandsia and found out that
> it not only has beautiful blossoms, but also a sweet and decent fragrance.
> What a lovely plant!
> 
> Love your Carnival pics, thank you for bringing us this great report! :cheers:
> This is one of many, many favourites:


Dear yansa, thank you for these kind words about my mother, she had a great life trying to improve the world around her, and I miss her a lot - yes, she had a strong presence, even at 12th, and my father knew her in novenber 1953, when she was 16, and he was 22: it was the beginning of a great story 

Please, please, we all here want to see your childhood in pictures, I'm sure your mother created an unforgettable rose 

Glad you could know more about that lovely aerial flower: she grows so high above the ground that I don't know her fragance, maybe I could find her at our Botanical garden to have a better chance.

More images of that Sunday Night in Grajaú District bellow 



Niemand said:


> Culture!


Thanks for coming, and many people believe that our Carnival is the greatest theater in the world, with a stage of many square kilometers and millions of people acting for many days (ten days, as said on previous page).



Benonie said:


> Oh what fun they have. Great carnival pleasure and happiness!
> 
> :dance:


More Carnival today, although it finished yesterday, Sunday 18th: now only next year, but let's go back in time till Sunday, February 11th


----------



## Eduarqui

Back to Largo do Verdun, Sunday, February 11th - Carnival conquered the city and now our urban space is for fun:





It's yummy-yummy time in this kiosk, and we can see they sell "empanado de frango" - a very good piece of breaded chicken on a skewer kay: -, as we can see too they prepare the sauces on pans when we are choosing what we will eat (a chance to ask for a generous portion of delicious sauces):



(^^ Each breaded chicken skewer is sold for R$ 5,00 - nearly USD 1,50 -, considered a good price here)

What we are seeing now? A group of friends combined to use a thematic fantasy...



... of vintage prisoners, with black and white stripes, and number 171 on their chests - number from our Criminal Code, used to identify the crime of robbery (but tonight this peaceful group is stealing hearts :lovethem: ) :



People using thematic fantasies love to be photographed: after all, they want to be noted  - same thing is happening with this friendly gentleman , dressed as a vintage photographer - they used to work in the sidewalks of our downtown, back to 1930s, and even around 1960s (I can remember them), taking and revealing photographs quickly:



Well, his camera was built by himself and doesn't work, but the girlfriend of the young man posing with our vintage photographer is taking a picture with her mobile phone...



... and now our vintage photographer is taking a picture with the mobile phone of this charming couple in love - Carnival is the Season of Romance  :


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ As said on previous page, this popular party in Grajaú District has mainly locals coming with all family, and children are everywhere...



... showing their lovely simple fantasies to play freely:



( ^^ as you noted, mother and son like Batman  )

This kiosk sells pizza and a refill (special cup that can be filled many times) of beer (pizza inspired by Italy, beer inspired by Germany - the World is with us tonight  ) :



This couple is dancing very joyfully...



... and joyful dance is contagious: the square is dancing together


----------



## Benonie

Big fun! Love it! :cheers1:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Now we are seeing the approaching of a group with thematic fantasy that has a long tradition in Rio Carnival: they are the "Bate-Bolas" (they kick balls linked to a stick with a rope), called "Clóvis" too:



There are many groups of "bate-bolas" in traditional districts of Rio de Janeiro - some of them are kept by families, with lavish fantasies being used by different generations (maybe the father used the fantasy his son is using tonight, more than 30 years later), and it is necessary to love the tradition, because it is very hot inside this fantasy (a lot of heavy fabric, and mask covering all face):









(^^ A Sleeping Beauty from real life can be seen at left, on the shoulder of a relative  )

As said above, groups with thematic fantasies are always ready to pose for a camera, with charm and sympathy  .

The girl with hawaiian fantasy loved the group of "Bate-Bolas", and was gifted with their attention  :



(we can see this group is using yellow balls)

This "Clóvis" noted I was taking a picture, and made a sign to me asking if the picture was OK - yes, it was, and SSC can now see the image of this interesting chapter of tradition in our Carnival  :



More photographs of this dream sunday other time, stay tuned


----------



## skymantle

Wonderful, looking forward to more.


----------



## Eduarqui

skymantle said:


> Wonderful, looking forward to more.


Thanks, dear skymantle, and here is more 

Back to northwest section of Largo do Verdun, seeing more one trampoline for children...



... and, as I said on previous page, a Volkswagen Van (called Kombi in Brazil) selling barbecue and fried chicken on skewers, near the closed-by-tonight gas station in Barão de Mesquita Street:



(^^ this van belongs to a well-know couple from this district, and they are all weeks, from monday till saturday, at late afternoon and early night, selling these delicacies exactly in this place, so, if you missed Carnival, you will never miss the chance to eat here)

I went back to that temporary stage presented on previous page, and now occupied with people for a show. We can see the Master of Ceremony, dressed with a very original fantasy - the "sexy shirtless man with unicorn horn and ballerina skirt" :nuts: :



The Master of Ceremony is walking around the stage, telling funny things and antecipating the songs of next show (he sings and dances to illustrate what we will see later).

In front of the stage we see a couple, both dressed as Zorro (the gentleman has a mask), the legendary heroe from California in XIXth Century (I watched his show in TV, a long time ago, and there is a Hollywood film with him, played by Tyrone Power). But they have little hearts on their uniforms, meaning that they aren't common Zorros - they are Zorros In Love :lovethem:



While the musicians are coming for that stage, and the Master of Ceremony is checking if it will rain tonight (no, it will not, and this is good, because his unicorn horn could be transformed in a lightning rod :hide: )...



... the Lady in Love about Zorro is dancing around her partner...



... with recorded music, while the musicians aren't yet playing living music...



... and the audience is occupying slowly better positions to see what will happen:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Musicians are testing their instruments...





... while audience is enjoying the excitation about more one Carnival Popular Ball with living music:









The Lady in Love about Zorro has a beautiful smile  :















The living show will start at 10:00 PM. and I will start to go back home, because my eyes are closing without my control (time to sleep for me...), but at least I had a very nice time this magic sunday, and hope you could enjoy this register.

Another day I will show other popular party, now on Monday 12th, in a... shopping center (they need to attract public this part of the year with dance and music, otherwise they will look like martian deserts...). So, stay tuned for more fun :dance2:


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> Dear yansa, thank you for these kind words about my mother, she had a great life trying to improve the world around her, and I miss her a lot - yes, she had a strong presence, even at 12th, and my father knew her in novenber 1953, when she was 16, and he was 22: it was the beginning of a great story
> 
> Please, please, we all here want to see your childhood in pictures, I'm sure your mother created an unforgettable rose
> 
> Glad you could know more about that lovely aerial flower: she grows so high above the ground that I don't know her fragance, maybe I could find her at our Botanical garden to have a better chance.
> 
> More images of that Sunday Night in Grajaú District bellow


Dear friend, beautiful love story between your mother and your father! 
I have a nice elderly couple as neighbours who also fell in love at the age
of 16 (she was 16 then )...

I will look if I can find pictures from my childhood which are not stucking in albums
(or which I can take out for scanning without make damage)!

If you are so lucky to detect this lovely tillandsia in Botanical garden
please tell me about your impressions of the fragrance! 

I very much enjoyed your pictures from the Carnival, Eduardo, and I love
the children taking part in this joyful parties - here is one of many favourites:



Eduarqui said:


> ... showing their lovely simple fantasies to play freely:
> 
> 
> 
> ( ^^ as you noted, mother and son like Batman  )


----------



## skymantle

Very fun and festive.  Nice snaps Eduarqui. kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful story of the past carnivals in your family, dear Eduardo. 
I have always admired the enthusiasm of people to be happy and make others happy.
By the way, you looked great as a Mexican.
Brazilians do know how to organize a very cheerful party! 
Thank you for sharing all these moments with us.


----------



## Benonie

Thanks for sharing this happy pictures! :banana:


----------



## General Electric

Dear Eduarqui, I am happy to ear news from you, and to know you are healthy now! Linda and Loco too 

I ever enjoy your shots of the nature in Brazil, and your beautiful memories of Carnival with your mother. What a cute shots with your brother.

And your shots inside the Carnival are very interesting, we can dive in the heart of Rio culture! I love the famillial ambiance, your many interesting descriptions of the event!

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks, yansa, skymantle, Gratteciel, Benonie and General Electric for sending so nice messages 



Gratteciel said:


> By the way, you looked great as a Mexican.


You know, dear friend: to be a mexican is an honor, almost like a second citizenship at heart for many of us  

I promised to show a second popular party, happening on Monday 12th February, in a not so traditional place for popular parties: a shopping center.

For sure we prefer parties in streets and squares, but more recently many shopping centers are using inner spaces to promote these parties because, even if most stores are closed this season, we can find restaurants and eateries open inside, and eventually a store selling clothes for late merrymakers. So, shopping centers improve their image of places for everyone, and sell something too 

I presented before a shopping center not far from where my parents lived, and where I go till today: Boulevard Rio Shopping Center, in Vila Isabel District, North Zone of Rio de Janeiro. Here it is that monday, Carnival Time, nearly at 03:00 PM:



I came in and could see almost all stores closed...





... including the store of Escola de Samba Vila Isabel (they made their parade that night, on Sambódromo)...















... but these stores, sellling clothes, are open, and we see a store offering clothes for children with carnival masks on the shopwindow:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ There is sound of music and smiles coming from the inner square with glass roof of this shopping center, and it is happening a popular party, with many families around:









I used the escalator to take photographs of musicians playing sambas and marchinhas this afternoon for the public:







Inner square, as seen from second floor - a lot of people dancing and singing  :


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Back to ground floor (first floor) of inner square, to feel the joyful atmosphere :cheers: :

















Confetti and serpentine on the ground, typical of Carnival  :



Wonder Woman and mother too:



Lovely fantasies:







Before coming back home I made these images:


----------



## Eduarqui

I made a last register of 2018 Carnival: a "bloco de samba" - musical club and group presenting sambas and marchinhas this season, making parades on the streets of all districts - passing through the street where my parents lived, in Grajaú District.

It was tuesday 13th (the "Fat Tuesday", climax of Carnival), at night, and these images were taken from their apartment:











As we can note, there is a van with loudspeakers, and a lot of public singing and dancing in this informal and joyful parade 

Hope you could enjoy these photographs from carnival in popular parts of Rio de Janeiro :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

A lot of joy and positive energy here, thank you to share it Eduarqui! That give the will to participate, for sure kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Thank you, dear friend General Electric, this is one of most open events I could imagine to show here, about my city


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for being so kind coming here :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice photos from Rio :cheers:


Thank you for coming, dear christos-greece 



openlyJane said:


> Love that vintage cabinet.


Thanks, Jane, and stay tuned for more vintage items: in next future I will present a pub with stunning collection of these items, and listed by The Guardian (a newspaper from GB) among the ten best pubs in the World 



Why-Why said:


> Best wishes for reconstructing your thread, Eduardo. It's a lot of work but your always fascinating documentation of and commentary on Rio and area deserves to be preserved.


Thank you, dear Why-Why, and I have good news, please see bellow 



Gratteciel said:


> Great update, dear Eduardo!
> The new tram in Rio is beautiful and elegant!
> I really liked Di Cavalcanti's work. thanks for showing it.
> I hope that the technical problems with postimage will be solved soon.


Thank, you, dear friend, and more images of our new tram will be presented here soon  



skymantle said:


> Very fascinating place. I just luv those old posters of shows too.


Thank you, my friend, and I love old advertisings too, have a small collection of them .

Yesterday I saw a very good and touching australian fim: *Red Dog* (2011), really fabulous!



yansa said:


> Eduardo, as far as I can see all your pics are back !! :banana: kay: :cheers:


Yes, dear friend, and here are the good news: things around are working again and all previous pages can be visited without problems :colgate:

We will now stroll on Marechal Floriano Avenue, the old Broad Street of XIXth Century, to see the typical architecture of "sobrados", where lived many workers then, and many families of store owners too: the store on the ground floor, and the family living on upper floor.

This section of that avenue is closed for public works of a new tram line, and we can see some of these eighties "sobrados", still being used  :













^^ As we can note, many buildings are in very good condition, while others need renewal, but in general this avenue gives a good impression for visitors 

A nice corner...



... and more eighties buildings for our joy...





.. being used for modern stores:

*

to be continued*


----------



## General Electric

So lovely streets, would be more extraordinary wen the tramway would be resurrected :banana:

I waiting for more 

Thank you very much Eduardo


----------



## skymantle

Sobrados are lovely Eduarqui. kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

General Electric said:


> So lovely streets, would be more extraordinary wen the tramway would be resurrected :banana:
> 
> I waiting for more
> 
> Thank you very much Eduardo


Thank you for keeping this thread alive, my friend.

Forecast to inaugurate all this Line 3 of our new tramway, linking Marechal Floriano Avenue till Airport Santos Dummont (regional airport, not the international one) is december 2018, let's see if this will really happen, because these public works seem to be in a slow path.



skymantle said:


> Sobrados are lovely Eduarqui. kay:


Yes, dear friend, they are the typical mixed use building (residential + commercial) among all brazilian towns of XVIIIth and XIXth Century, and even today we can find modern versions of its typology.

Back to our old Broad Street, with a curious slim newcomer from early XXth Century, problably considered a "huge skyscraper" around 1900...



... and it has a landmark among traditional stores in Rio de Janeiro: the "Principado Louças" (Principality Tableware) :colgate:



I'm sure you noted how that slim 1900s "skyscraper" is only one of many buildings having this store on the ground floor: Principado Louças occupies almost all buildings in this block, on ground level, and for a good reason: it sells tableware in this avenue since XIXth Century, always with many clients, some of them loyal to the trademark and passing this loyalty between generations - my family comes here since 1930s, as much as I can know about this 

And, as I mentioned before, many stores make allusion to our imperial times, because this is a way to bring the prestige of till now beloved names like Empress Leopoldina and her son Dom Pedro II  - and "prestige" means "quality of our products" for any store (in Guapimirim, where I live part of time, we have the Empire of Cheeses, as you may remember). If you can observe, this store even has a coat of arms on its facade, with crown, cross and the name of the store.

More one view of this store (on row buildings, as said), where prices are very good - it isn't a lavish store, and is very popular, where a prince or a princess can find "everything for your kitchen", as written on the facade:



A last look at our 1900s "skyscraper"...



... before seeing more sobrados and, in background, the "China Wall of Rio de Janeiro", as some people call the row 22 floors buildings in Presidente Vargas Avenue, parallel to Marechal Floriano Avenue where we are strolling:



Well, let's stay with details of sobrados, and see something about that China Wall other time:





We are reaching the intersection between Marechal Floriano Avenue and Camerino Street, with XIXth Century building of Pedro II School (founded by the emperor) in the corner:



^^ Camerino Street is open for traffic, and later we will see more of this part, stay tuned


----------



## General Electric

« China wall » kay:

I am delighted by this Marechal Floriano street, and I really like the story you tell about this store and its customers. I also like going to buy in some stores where my parents also went and still exist. It is becoming rare but I am very attached to this way of consuming, in specialized and traditional shops. kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In my hometown, in the old town, there are many buildings similar to these "sobrados" in Rio. They also are from the second half of the XIX and the first decades of the XX century, with similar architecture details and style - with store on the ground floor, and the family living on upper floor. That is the old, commercial part of the city, with many stores and workshops. kay: BTW, lovely blue "skyscraper".


----------



## Why-Why

Very pleased you sorted your hosting problem, Eduardo. The sobrados and the blue skyscraper are delightful ... long may those traditional independent stores survive!


----------



## yansa

I enjoyed this stroll along the sobrados very much, dear Eduardo! kay:
The blue "skyscraper" is unique!

Many lovely details like these here:



Eduarqui said:


>


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, dear Eduardo!
Beautiful houses with great facades on Marechal Floriano Avenue. That street will look spectacular when the restoration ends.
The new tram will be as beautiful as the one you showed us before?


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for coming here and being so kind :cheers:



Gratteciel said:


> The new tram will be as beautiful as the one you showed us before?


Yes, all trams will be like that one in use since 2016 - soon we will see photographs of Lines 1 and 2 in this thread, already at work 

We saw above Pedro II School, inaugurated by the emperor in XIXth Century, on old Broad Street, now Marechal Floriano Avenue: it is a public school, and location there was decided because there were many workers with their families and children living around. And this was the first building for this school, now there are many others on districts of Rio, and all named "Escola Pedro II".

Let's take a look at the building, with that lovely Fine Arts School Style from XIXth Century, with obvious french influence:

















^^ Although being a landmark for all of us living in Rio, this building has some graffitis: personally I think that who made this wasn't in a good day, because we only see a kind of voluptuous signature, and these graffitis aren't adding something to the architecture  (well, it is my opinion: historic buildings would never be touched by graffitis).


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Intersection between Marechal Floriano Avenue and Camerino Street (where are Valongo Gardens, presented in this thread during 2016 Olympic Games) is busy and clogged with cars and buses...



.. but we hope to see better days after inauguration of our Line 3 of Trams 

From this intersection we can see buildings of Presidente Vargas Avenue and, far in background, the dark green twin towers of Rio de Janeiro World Trade Center, inaugurated a few years after 2001, and with twin towers as a tribute to NYC World Trade Center:



We will keep our way, strolling in Marechal Floriano Avenue, now in the section still open for traffic - we are waiting to see this section closed to start those public works to build Line 3 of our modern trams -, and this section has many XIXth Century "sobrados":









Well, I stroll there since my childhood, and know that this wall, from a factory of late XIXthCentury, indicates ...



... we are reaching the intersection of Marechal Floriano Avenue and "Rua da Conceição" (Conception Street):



^^ street board above, at left, indicates that the name of this street is a tribute to the old chapel of Our Lady of Conception.

To the South, in direction of Presidente Vargas Avenue, we see a remaining section of this historic street, already occupied in late XVIIth Century:



To the north, in direction of Conceição Hill, we see the longest section of this historic street:



*to be continued* (we will walk in this street) :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ As said above, we are entering Rua da Conceição (Conception Street), and already enjoying a symbol from the past - the old street board fixed on the wall of a building on the corner of this street:



(^^ this board is more than 100 years old :cheers: )

The street is from late XVIIth Century, and narrow for modern standards of a motor world, but vehicles can use it at a very slow path, and we will see more pedestrians than vehicles:







(^^ the board above on the building - "Reciclagem" (Recycling) - indicates this is a place where we can bring old items to be recycled, and some of them are already in the sidewalk)

(^^ a note: in this part of Rio recycling is made mainly by poor people, and many times homeless people, as part of a public program to improve their condition with income generation)

A fabulous arched building from early to mid XIXth Century:





Some old buildings, used around 1900 as warehouses or workshops, are now being used as garages, while waiting for a better use next future (they are under protection and cannot be demolished, thanks God):



(^^ at right in this image we can see a pushcart from someone selling vegetables)

*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ This bar in the intersection between Rua da Conceição and Rua Júlia Lopes de Almeida ("rua" means street) is very interesting...



... because it still has the traditional wooden hatch, very used around 1920 to create "intimate space" separating the bar inside from the movement on the sidewalk outside (today it is very rare to see this in Rio):



And there are more interesting things about this bar: it still has the old textured walls from many years ago (more than 100, for sure)...



... and a very important register of history in the neighborhood, because Júlia Lopes de Almeida is the modern name of this street - first it was a "travessa" (lane) named Oliveira (it can be the second name of a portuguese family - "oliveira" means olive tree too, and is a common second name in portuguese traditional families).

We see two plates on the wall of this bar, fortunately preserved for posterity, including that one showing "Antiga Trav. Oliveira" (Old Oliveira Lane) with the modern name of the street at its left :cheers: : 



A glimpse of Júlia Lopes de Almeida Street (in background we see a modern and dreadful vertical garage building, on other block):





We are back to Conceição Street, seeing - Oh, God, we don't deserve this!!! - other modern and dreadful vertical garage building, but fortunately...



... 1970s monstrosities like it cannot be built now in this preserved section of our beloved downtown, and now we can see the enchanting neighbor of that monstrosity...



... with a board in the facade informing it was built before 1873 - the year when the owner of this building passed away, donating it to the Santa Casa de Misericórdia (Holy House of Mercy, a traditional catholic hospital in Rio, it exists till now) - and renewed in 1888 :cheers: :



^^ A note: name of the owner of this building till 1873 is Joaquim Ribeiro Guimarães.

*to be continued*


----------



## yansa

I share your opinion about senseless graffiti, Eduardo! 

Really loved your pics of the beautiful and *colourful* sobrados and the old street board! kay:
(You soon will see such an old street board of Vienna in my thread - maybe
also about 100 years old. )

Thank you for writing so much commentary, dear friend, it is very interesting to read !!

What you call "modern and dreadful vertical garage buildings"  we have in
Vienna too - it's a shame... Such ugly buildings only for parking cars...
Then I prefer underground car parks!

This picture says it all: How to build (right side) - and how _not to build _(left side)!



Eduarqui said:


>


----------



## Romashka01

Nice and interesting update,Eduardo! I especially like these XIXth Century sobrados!


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing Rio! Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

This is a beautiful stroll in Rio, amazing and charming! Your explanation and notice are very interesting kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Thanks everyone for your kind messages above :cheers:

The way to show my gratitude is to bring more images of Rua da Conceição, a cross street of Marechal Floriano Avenue :colgate:

We are back to that street, to see two interesting historical registers surviving the test of time:

- the street lighting from XIXth Century, made with a metallic bow over a street, and a lamp on top of this bow; it was a lamp with flame back in 1840, and with electrical lamp since a few years before 1900, when The Light and Power Company introduced these electrical lamps (as you remember, Centro Cultural Light isn't far from this street);

- the fabulous pavement of sidewalks with legitime "pedra-laje", as common around 1780! "Pedra-Laje" means stone-slab, and surviving examples from those times can be seen till today in some streets of our historic downtown.

Here are these two important historical items on Conceição Street, with the metalic bow with lamp on top of image, and the sidewalk with stone-slab clearly visible at right:



(^^ on other photographs, in this page, you can identify many metallic bows like this, still making a good service at night  ).

Here is a detail of these very old sidewalks, and my shoe can be seen to inform about scale of these stones - they have a soft inclination towards the street, to avoid water from each rain:



A glimpse of this street, and please try to ignore that modern and dreadful vertical garage building on background, more one among so many of these monstrosities from 1970s and 1980s spreading in our downtown (as our friend yansa said, they show how not to build :wallbash: )...



... with mixed uses, mainly with small warehouses, workshops and improvised garages in spacious old buildings used before as factories:



^^ we can see above some items for sale on the sidewalk, like pans, bottled mineral water or soft drinks (like guaraná), hand towels and, at right, a silver pepper grinder: the lady selling all this can be seen behind the open metallic door at right, with her white shirt.

Personally I like very much to do these registers of traditional ways of life - including the way people work and earn honestly their money using the space of old streets as improvised commercial points. People with modest income use to improve their situation making these less formal activities, and this is a matter of discussion here in Rio, because they use too more crowded streets to place these "improvised commercial points" on the sidewalks, so, pedestrian movement is impaired. But here, in lovely Rua da Conceição, the lady isn't impairing anybody, life goes on with gentle feelings and we can admire the continuity of social behaviors 

There is a name to identify people (man or woman) with this informal commercial activity in Rio streets: "camelô".

I do enjoy the simplicity of our old architecture from colonial and early imperial days...



... although the pressure to offer parking lots for XXIth Century cars is around to remind us how important is to preserve those lovely registers of past times from this "modern" invasion:



*to be continued*


----------



## Benonie

Huge parking buildings in historical city centers were and are always a bad idea. They attract more car traffic and are mostly ugly. Also in our cities garages still spoil some streets and neigborhoods.
Fine updates anyway, with plenty of beautiful architecture! kay:


----------



## skymantle

^^ ugly big car parks in all major Australian cities too. hno:


----------



## skymantle

I luv that old architecture in the backstreets and very interesting commentary too Eduarqui. :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for visiting this thread :cheers:



yansa said:


> Dear friend, I'm very impressed by your pics from the traditional streets
> and also by your words of that traditional way of living with sense of community
> and honest people! kay:
> 
> I remember a time when I was a little schoolgirl and always spent my holidays
> at my relative's house in a very small village in Upper Austria (a lovely
> landscape, by the way, with wooded hills, farmland, natural rivers, lots
> of berries, mushrooms, snakes, toads and other nice things for children
> to enjoy.  - this was before they changed agriculture in the late 1970ies and
> 1980ies by converting natural rivers into "channels", blowed up wonderful
> big granite blocks to use every single square meter for more crop area,
> and so on...).
> 
> So when I was young this was a time where at least in the country the
> houses were open during daylight, everybody could go in and see the neighbour,
> and the crime rate was very, very small... As kids we went from one house
> to the other,
> right into the kitchen , and everywhere got some good words and something
> to eat or drink.
> For a short time in my life I experienced paradise...
> 
> So I understand very well what you mean when talking about a good neighbourhood
> in trust and honesty, Eduardo!
> 
> But I promised to show you the place of Ogun in my home.
> Let's see the first pic and then I will tell you a little about what we see there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wonderful Orisha *Ogun* has his place in my anteroom, at my wardrobe
> behind the entrance door.
> 
> (You can see some of my clothes in the style I love, leather jacket, jeans jacket,
> hats, ethno scarfs...)
> 
> And you can see an original wardrobe from the 1960ies , made by my father,
> who was no carpenter!, with his own hands. My father has made the furniture
> for the whole anteroom, though he never learned this. This furniture works
> until today and reminds me of him every day of my life.
> 
> *Ogun* is a deity who origins from the *Yoruba religion *in *Nigeria *and *Benin.
> *This religion, in many, many varieties, has spread all over the world (it also
> came to Brazil with the slaves from Africa).
> 
> The legends tell us that Ogun is a deity who comes out of the woods. He used
> a strong machete to make his way through the deep woods. I have no machete,
> so I use a big kitchen knife for his place.
> Ogun is the Orisha for iron, all metals, minerals, machines, keys, woods,
> patron of the smiths, mechanics, engineers and soldiers (army).
> He is a warrior (but in the house I do not understand this aspect of him
> as aggression, but for protection!).
> 
> All African origined deities get sacrifices, and you soon will find out that most
> of these deities (alos the women!) love strong drinks.  This is the explanation
> for the many little bottles you see at my Ogun altar.
> His colours are green and black (you can see them in the background).
> To honour his equivalent in the Catholic religion, Saint George, he has got
> a red and a white candle.
> 
> At the wardrobe you find Ogun's veve (sign) and some more protecting deities.
> 
> This is the veve (personal sign) of Ogun (there exist many varieties of it -
> I found this one on internet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is only one place in my home that has to do with religion(s).
> My flat is full of it.
> Thank you for giving me the chance to show this in your thread, dear Eduardo!
> In my opinion religions - if understood right - are nothing that divides people and countries, but *connect*.


Thank you for this very interesting report, dear Silvia: the way you lived part of time in the countryside, when you were a child, is more or less like I live today in other country, but with same landscape (although with less agriculture and more woodland): maybe I am trying to recover my childhood, or the childhood I couldn't enjoy, because then I was almost all the time in the city, rarely going out to see the world. But we never lost what we love most of all and, with time, I could recover my time 

Your explanation about this corner of your home is wonderful, I could imagine your father creating this wardrobe, because my father made some items of furniture in all our homes too, including that one in the country where I live - I have a small wood piece, with two shelves, he made for storing his metal tool boxes (he used them to do small repairs everywhere, including my home too, because he enjoyed to do these works), now in my kitchen, with a small japanese ashtray he had (curiously, he never smoked, but had an ashtray "for visitors" - I do the same  ).

This special space with african religion showing related items to Ogun is well done and very embracing, I wasn't wrong when said tht you know more than me about Brazil and many more matters  . I hope to find a store with religious items that can permit me to do photographs, because it will be possible to show for you many images and related accessories from many religions - catholic and afrobrazilian cults included - used in brazilian homes, as you done there in Wien 

And I liked your hat, will show soon a store in Marechal Floriano Avenue selling hats since 1920!

Please feel free to show again everything you can include in my journeys, you don't need to ask for permission, OK?



General Electric said:


> Thank you again for sharing all these images, commented on and explained as beautifully!
> 
> And I love what I see, this street seems very talking about the daily life of the cariocas, and that interests me a lot. :yes:


Thank you, dear friend, guess that to show how real cariocas live is a good way to keep you all updated with other sides of my city, because both tourist guides and TV News show only a small part of our lives everywhere.



Why-Why said:


> A very atmospheric old neighbourhood in Rio ... looking forward to a continuation of the tour, Eduardo.


Thank you, my friend, and the tour will have more pages ahead, stay tuned 



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful update, dear Eduardo!
> What a great luck to see all those fascinating corners of Rio, through your photos, and enjoy your entertaining explanations.
> It may not surprise you to know that sometimes I have the impression of seeing some areas of my own city.


Thank you, Roberto, and guess we all can show, wherever we live, many details of common days and facts with similarities: the world as it is, or better, *the real life* 



Benonie said:


> What a privileged tour we have here! Thanks Eduardo, for the pictures of classic and modern architecture, beauty and ugliness, street life and tranquility... :cheers:


Thank you, Benonie, I try to return the privilegie you all give me as a gift when showing your photographs :cheers:



karlvan said:


> cool photo update....like the last set.


Thank you for coming, karlvan, please feel free to see everything and ask about Rio 



skymantle said:


> I luv that old architecture in the backstreets and very interesting commentary too Eduarqui. :cheers:


Me too, dear skymantle, these backstreets are less know, but have many good things to show


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Back to our journey on Marechal Floriano Avenue and its surroundings, a not so well know part of our downtown, but with a lot of History and Life to see :cheers:

On previous page I said we will visit other cross street: Rua dos Andradas - this is the last name, or surname, of a traditional family living in this region more than 250 years ago.

So, we are entering this street, seeing from its corner a section of Marechal Floriano Avenue with sobrados and, in background, the 1980s Brazilian Central Bank Headquarters in Presidente Vargas Avenue:



^^ this image shows a very interesting old hotel, recently renovated, with five floors and cozy: it is the white building at left, near the sobrados, and showing flags from other countries on its side facade (the facade to the continuation of Rua dos Andradas, after crossing this avenue: it is the south section of this street, and we will walk to the north).

^^ a note: I would prefer that 1980s tower behind this hotel with same size and style 

OK, we are starting our stroll in Andradas Street, parallel to Conceição Street (please see previous page), and as narrow as many others colonial streets in Rio...



.. and no less gifted with vintage buildings adorned with iron balconies from XIXth Century:



This street is short - only three small blocks -, ending abruptly on the slope of Conceição Hill I mentioned on previous page...



... and our attention is catched by this imposing building, in the intersection with Leandro Martins Street:



(^^ this building has a bar, but we will see other one, where I am a customer  )

From here it is already possible to see where the street ends...



... with steps and a small "almost pink" house used for protestant (lutheran, baptists, etc.) meetings, but open for other religions and civil groups without religious connections too - this house is called Espaço Emanuel, as informed on its banner:





^^ we can see above some trees of Conceição Hill, noting there aren't trees in narrow colonial streets, and noting too that there are houses on this hill, a very old neighborhood of Rio de Janeiro.

*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ We can see the bar where I go sometimes, in Andradas Street, almost in the center of image...



... with its very traditional facade, and two sides to enter, because it is in the corner of two old streets:



This bar offers snacks, drinks, soft drinks and juices, but offers lunch and dinner too (open from early morning till night, almost each day of the week), and we can read what will have for lunch today, written on that very traditional black board with chalk:



^^ We can read the meals and the prices: most expensive lunch is "bife a cavalo" (because this beef has fried eggs "riding on the beef" - "cavalo" means horse in portuguese), costing R$ 18,00, or less than USD 5.00 - a good price, considering it is a good piece of beef with eggs, beans, rice and potatoes or salad (the customer says what will wish).

We're inside the Bar Botafogo da Rua dos Andradas - my younger brother cheers for this football team, and my dog Loco received the name of one of its players in 2012 :cheers: :



^^ We can see the white star used in the banners of this football team and, above it, the image of Nossa Senhora Aparecida, catholic patroness of Brazil. We can see too, at right, sitting and eating his lunch, a young man using the shirt of this football team 

This old bar is charming, with informal use of internal space, and many typical items from popular culture of Rio de Janeiro exposed everywhere, among bottles of many beverages:





We cannot forget to show what every bar in our historic downtown has, since XIXth century: a cat :colgate: - they were here, back in 1850, to keep rats far away, and are now part of the image of any good bar 



I came here only to drink a bottled orange juice, and didn't eat because was keeping my stomach empty to eat a snack in other traditional bar I wished to show in this thread - *stay tuned*


----------



## capricorn2000

it's a nice gesture to show us part of the old section of the city, Eduardo. Just curious to know 
what is the traditional lunch or snack composed of? I'm liking it and will check the continuation.....


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

A very cosy bar and comfy cat ... but I see no big screen TVs to follow the game! Are they not part of Brazilian sports bar culture?


----------



## skymantle

I luv the traditional, unrestored shops and bars of the old part of towns. Seem so authentic.


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> Thank you for this very interesting report, dear Silvia: the way you lived part of time in the countryside, when you were a child, is more or less like I live today in other country, but with same landscape (although with less agriculture and more woodland): maybe I am trying to recover my childhood, or the childhood I couldn't enjoy, because then I was almost all the time in the city, rarely going out to see the world. But we never lost what we love most of all and, with time, I could recover my time
> 
> Your explanation about this corner of your home is wonderful, I could imagine your father creating this wardrobe, because my father made some items of furniture in all our homes too, including that one in the country where I live - I have a small wood piece, with two shelves, he made for storing his metal tool boxes (he used them to do small repairs everywhere, including my home too, because he enjoyed to do these works), now in my kitchen, with a small japanese ashtray he had (curiously, he never smoked, but had an ashtray "for visitors" - I do the same  ).
> 
> This special space with african religion showing related items to Ogun is well done and very embracing, I wasn't wrong when said tht you know more than me about Brazil and many more matters  . I hope to find a store with religious items that can permit me to do photographs, because it will be possible to show for you many images and related accessories from many religions - catholic and afrobrazilian cults included - used in brazilian homes, as you done there in Wien
> 
> And I liked your hat, will show soon a store in Marechal Floriano Avenue selling hats since 1920!
> 
> Please feel free to show again everything you can include in my journeys, you don't need to ask for permission, OK?


Thank you for that, dear friend, that's so nice of you! :hug:

Loved what you tell me about your father and your part time living in the
countryside, trying to recover your childhood!

It would be very, very interesting for me if you could get pics of images and
accessories of different religions which are used in Rio's households! 

Very much looking forward to your pics from that hat store. :cheers:

Again I enjoyed your walk through the older and not so well known parts
of Rio, the colours, historic buildings with nice details and the street life! 
Very authentic looking bar and cute cat! kay:


----------



## General Electric

What a nice street here! I love this narrow colonial streets, with little shops and building used but with a lot of charachter and charms! The trees in the middle of street are very nice too!

Big tower behinds don’t devalue the quality of the space, in my opinion (but visually this is another thing) 

Thanks for sharing dear Eduardo


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks again for everyone coming here and keeping your interest about Rio de Janeiro :cheers:



capricorn2000 said:


> it's a nice gesture to show us part of the old section of the city, Eduardo. Just curious to know
> what is the traditional lunch or snack composed of? I'm liking it and will check the continuation.....


Thank you, dear friend, and guess will show this snack today, stay tuned 



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you, my friend, I feel honored with your visits 



Why-Why said:


> A very cosy bar and comfy cat ... but I see no big screen TVs to follow the game! Are they not part of Brazilian sports bar culture?


Thank you for coming, dear Why-Why, and you are right: almost all bars in Rio have big screen TVs - but in that bar presented above they have a small portable TV (they use it on football games) and a radio (it is grey and can be seen under a green board, near the Coca-Cola refrigerator). This bar is small and, if putting on the wall a big screen TV, problably would need to remove other items on same wall, so, guess they preferred to keep things this way 



skymantle said:


> I luv the traditional, unrestored shops and bars of the old part of towns. Seem so authentic.


Me too: there are many restored buildings there, and guess some unrestored buildings need only a coat of painting, and nothing more. But there are many renewed interiors too, as we will see on a famous Coffee House in this avenue we're strolling 



yansa said:


> Thank you for that, dear friend, that's so nice of you! :hug:
> 
> Loved what you tell me about your father and your part time living in the
> countryside, trying to recover your childhood!
> 
> It would be very, very interesting for me if you could get pics of images and
> accessories of different religions which are used in Rio's households!
> 
> Very much looking forward to your pics from that hat store. :cheers:
> 
> Again I enjoyed your walk through the older and not so well known parts
> of Rio, the colours, historic buildings with nice details and the street life!
> Very authentic looking bar and cute cat! kay:


Thanks for kind words, dear yansa, and will try to show more about our religious images used in domestic interiors, hope to do this as soon as possible  - and more walking on our older parts today, see bellow 



General Electric said:


> What a nice street here! I love this narrow colonial streets, with little shops and building used but with a lot of charachter and charms! The trees in the middle of street are very nice too!
> 
> Big tower behinds don’t devalue the quality of the space, in my opinion (but visually this is another thing)
> 
> Thanks for sharing dear Eduardo


Thank you for coming, dear friend, and I agree with you: that photograph with Bar Botafogo da Rua dos Andradas, with the huge tower in background, gives a good idea about contrasting cityscapes in Rio, like a trademark. And stay tuned, today we will see more buildings from this less know side of our downtown 

Well, yesterday we had a glimpse of a narrow colonial street, with few blocks, and today we are back to old Broad Street, now Marechal Floriano Avenue. It was the most used avenue to come till downtown, for people coming from North Zone (Tijuca, Grajaú, Vila Isabel, Andaraí - all these districts were presented in this thread) or from suburban districts to the north and to the West, so, many prestigious stores had this avenue as their main address. Now there are less fashionable points here, because this "prestigious" commerce moved to other adresses, but lovely survivors from the Golden Age of Elegance in Rio (between 1900s and 1950s), with some stores we can visit, buy and take photographs :colgate: .

This is a store I go each time I need a formal hat...



.. because men of my family are their customers for a long time, and it is in this avenue since 1920 - the fabulous "Chapelaria A Esmeralda - fundada em 1920" :cheers: (translating: The Emerald Headgear - founded in 1920):



This headgear has as neighbor a fashionable store where we can buy national and imported "ardent spirits", and it is easy to know why: that headgear has only hats for men (women have other fashionable stores, problably with more space to sit and choose something with more time, as they do with their shoes ) and, after or while buying a hat, the customers can buy something to drink later kay:

The building is old, but inside we see a renewed style, and many standard hats being exposed, although we can ask for a special model, because they can manufacture one (they have professionals keeping the tradition of good work, with handmade items):







Seeing the facade of Chapelaria A Esmeralda...



... before walking in direction of the intersection between this avenue and Acre Street, where we will find some of most beloved landmarks of this part of downtown...



... already visible above: Bar Paladino and Casa do Café Capital :cheers:, from where it is possible to see Acre Street, large and with many offices while, in far background, we can note the 1990s tower of RB1, a building in Praça Mauá ("praça" means square) already presented in this thread:


----------



## Eduarqui

The building, from late XIXth Century, where we will visit two fabulous places in downtown:



^^ at left we see the facade of Casa do Café Capital (Capital Coffee House - this name is from a time when Rio de Janeiro was the Capital of Brazil), while at right we see Bar Paladino (Paladin Bar - as you can imagine, it is for heroes fighting for good causes, from romantic times, but for present times too  ).

Facade of Casa do Café Capital, with renewed interiors:



Facade of Bar Paladino, with original preserved interiors:



The showcase of Bar Paladino, with many bottles of ardent spirits, from Brazil and Foreign Countries:







Bar Paladino was founded in 1906, and is one of our most beloved bars in Rio, being cited in many guides for tourists: we need to see it inside (and I need to eat what I eat here since late 1970s), and this is one of its entrances - it has more than one, because the bar is on the corner -...



... and so we did it, entering to see the Wonderful Cave of Civilized Manners, where a no drinking guy like me is welcome too :cheers: ...



... with nice furniture from early XXth Century, including traditional yellow tableclothes (much used in Rio for more than 100 years  )...


----------



## skymantle

I was eagerly awaiting for you to show these places and they are indeed wonderful Eduarqui. I just luv old cafes and bars, restored or unrestored.  :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Enjoying the 1906 Style of Bar Paladino:







Here is the traditional snack I chose to eat today, very simple and nice: sandwich with rolls (we call it "french bread" in Rio) and roasted beef, and a glass of natural orange juice :cheers:



^^ Bar Paladino has many sandwiches, with beef and/or cheese, and some "open sandwiches" we can eat with fork and knife on the plate, being almost like small lunches. 

More views of this lovely place...



... where we can see it received many homages and diplomas of congratulations:



Owners of this bar - a family, passing it from generation to generation - are followers of Nossa Senhora (Our Lady), as we can see here:



The Style of 1906 is great, and this bar is included in the list of official patrimonies of Rio de Janeiro :cheers::





We can note the balcony with fresh cheeses in this corner:



Other entrance to Bar Paladino, for people coming from Uruguaiana Street:



This entrance, as seen from the sidewalk in Uruguaiana Street:





OK, I had my snack and am walking in the sidewalk of Marechal Floriano Avenue, in front of Bar Paladino, going to its neighbor, where I will drink my traditional digestive coffee :cheers: ...


----------



## Eduarqui

skymantle said:


> I was eagerly awaiting for you to show these places and they are indeed wonderful Eduarqui. I just luv old cafes and bars, restored or unrestored.  :cheers:


More is coming, my friend - we need to drink a traditional digestive coffee, and the place to have it is in the neighbor of Bar Paladino 

Here it is: Casa do Café Capital...



(^^ we can read in the showcase at right that this place serves "café fresquinho, moído na hora" - fresh coffee, freshly ground)

... with renewed interiors (when I was a teenager, this place was blue and white)...





(^^ we can read on the walls everything served here, including sandwiches, cakes, cookies, cold beverages, hot chocolate and teas, but coffee is the protagonist  )





Interiors are renewed, but fortunately they kept same cups and sauces with logos of Café Capital, from previous times...





(^^ we can read "sua casa, seu café" - your house, your coffee - in the saucer)

... although now we use plastic pins to stir the sugar in the coffee: when I was younger, we used spoons here, but the taste of coffee remains delicious and invigorating :cheers:

After enjoying my coffee with milk (I feel sorry here for not including the taste of this wonderful coffee on the photographs) and the calm ambiance...



... we are back to the sidewalk in front of Casa do Café Capital, enjoying its showcases...



(^^ this place uses blackboards written with chalk, as tradition asks for  )



(^^ we can buy granted coffee in bags, and make our coffee to drink at home)

... and ready to walk more time, with joy at heart :cheers:

Stay tuned, because other day we will see more interesting landmarks in Marechal Floriano Avenue: the square with restaurants each portuguese resident in Rio knows, and a baroque jewel from XVIIIth Century, the church honoring Santa Rita


----------



## General Electric

That is a very great bar, with amazing carved wood ornaments and a great presentation! Splendid ^^

Ps: not only the coffee give joy, your thread too


----------



## yansa

Now I long for several hats, a snack and a drink, a coffee and...

Eduardo, when I see this... 



Eduarqui said:


>


... all those wonderful looking sweet cakes under glass - I would not say 
no to a big piece of that! 

Loved the hat store - they have a wonderful green shirt, by the way ,
and also Cowboy hats, and loved both Casa do Cafe Capital and the Paladin Bar! kay:

Very atmospheric, and beautiful wood carving like the Bacchus (?) head!

And I'm looking forward to your report about the church honoring Santa Rita -
a saint I know nothing about, but I'm sure, that will change soon.  :cheers:


----------



## skymantle

Wonderful and I like all the choices, including _descafeinado caixa_, decaffeinated I imagine .  

IMHO, the turn-of-the-century, fin de siecle, belle époque era was the most elegant and peak in classical architecture and design, all around the world, as we can also see in Rio. Thanks for posting Eduarqui. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Love those little colonial streets; so intimate and human in scale amidst the large new buildings of the modern city. You can get a real feel for the everyday human culture of Rio, I like that.


----------



## Gratteciel

Thank you very much for guiding us on this great journey, dear Eduardo!

Beautiful facades and balconies in all those colonial streets of Rio.
Botafogo was a well-known team in Mexico. We constantly heard about that football club.
Great old headgear too!
From what you say and we can see, the Casa do Cafe Capital and Bar Paladino are one of those traditional establishments that preserve their prestige 
over the years as well as the affection of the people.


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for coming here :cheers:



yansa said:


> Okay, dear friend, we'll make the deal: Some XIX Century buildings from Vienna
> against some Feng Shui (!) skyscrapers from Rio!
> 
> 
> I'll see your links about the famous artist later and am looking forward what
> your opinion will be about Susanne Wenger. I adore this woman - how open
> hearted she was, what a great artist, and what an astonishing life she lived!
> 
> 
> I wish more people in this world would treat nature like you do, my friend:
> Even not touching the stones and plants, letting be every natural creature
> live in peace at exactly the place it wants to be...
> 
> 
> It's great that students in Rio learn Feng Shui if they are interested! kay:
> 
> 
> You are right, when skyscrapers are too densely built the streets in between
> are like dark canyons, that is no good, also no good in the sense of Feng Shui.
> 
> 
> I like it when men are bold enough to wear hot colours, so please continue
> with your red and yellow shirts, Eduardo!
> 
> 
> I really can imagine the horror film you described - OMG...
> Must admit that I nearly only read crime stories in the last years, and I can
> read about _everything,_ be it howsoever cruel, with two exceptions:
> I can't bear to read about rape, about child abuse and about any cruelty against animals.
> 
> 
> But back to the exciting pics from Rio!
> Eduardo, you have some excellent shots in your latest updates. :applause:
> Great angles, great reflections!
> 
> 
> Now I'm looking forward to the famous Pub you will show us! :cheers:
> Thank you for being so patient with my long Feng Shui statements.





yansa said:


> Thank you for the links to *Frans Krajcberg,* Eduardo!
> I checked them out now and find the work of this artist very appealing! :applause:


Thanks for these messages, dear yansa, but I don't know if there are skyscrapers in Rio following Feng Shui advices  ...n and I'm using a shirt with almost hot colors right now in the office: blue peacock on a misty day 

Glad you could see the works by Kracjberg  , and I need yet to see your link presenting Susanne Wenger kay:

About Reading ctime stories, I like to see those "film noirs" (manily from 1940s) inspired by famous crime books, like *Double Indemnity* and *The Postman Always Rings Twice*, among other kay:

Thank you for enkoying the images from previous page, and for a little time we will be back to older buildings, before seeing new ones. and so on :O



Skopje/Скопје;148443853 said:


> I always enjoy in your "photowalks", Eduardo. Great set! :applause:


Thank you, my friend, it is my way to bring my friends with me when walking alone 



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates


Thank you, dear friend


----------



## Eduarqui

Why-Why said:


> Thank you for encouraging me to be more frank about my architectural taste, Eduardo! I always try to avoid the negative, so I hope I don't offend you if I say that I definitely do not like the 1970s Catholic Cathedral. To me it looks more like a missile silo than a place of worship, though I'm sure the effect is very different inside. Have the citizens of Rio taken this ugly duckling to their hearts?


My friend, you can be frank without problems, and you never offended me with your opinions kay: - for me , the new cathedral looks sometimes as... a garage building (a thing I never enjoy), but its conical shape seems interesting, like a small mountain (or a volcanoe, as many people here imagine). Many architects in Rio don't enjoy it, but I disagree, maybe because it could be the ugly duck of the story (a nice character), or maybe it looks like a plain volume under the sun, with a stunning interior (the link to see my images showing this interior is on previous page).

Most cariocas enjoy this building due to the masses happening inside: space and light are fabulous 



MyGeorge said:


> nice shots particularly the modern church with its iconic design.


Thank you,dear friend.



General Electric said:


> Great shots, this part of Rio through your camera look really nice and attractive! Nice cathedral, remember the inside (thank you for the link) is just wonderful effect!
> 
> :cheers:


Thank you, General Electric, you are very kind with the way I try to use my camera  



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful updates, dear Eduardo!
> Stunning Monastery of San Antonio on the hill. I hope you can visit it soon to enjoy your photos.
> The catholic cathedral of Rio is also very beautiful.
> I really like the balance between skyscrapers and green areas in that financial district.


Thank you, dear Gratteciel, this balance is a must be seen in our latin american cities, many times with exciting results :colgate:



yansa said:


> Eduardo, the fascinating new Catholic Cathedral as you show it in #1688/4
> 
> in my eyes is faintly reminiscent of the Pyramid of Kukulcan in Mexico -
> 
> okay, it is higher, steeper, round, but if you look at this pic you probably understand what I mean
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...chén_Itzá_-_Yucatán,_Mexico_-_5_Feb._2013.jpg


Thank you for the link, dear friend, and to have a building looking like a mexican pyramid in Rio is a gift :colgate:



Antioch said:


> Great photos! That's a city I would love to see one day.


Thank you for coming, dear friend, hope you can make your dream a reality 



openlyJane said:


> That new cathedral looks very 'native'/indigenous, somehow. Like a Zigurat.Reminds me of the modernist catholic cathedral here in Liverpool.


Thank you, Jane, I remember your images of Liverpool Cathedral, and agree with you: both used same symbolism of a search for heaven with modern materials and shapes


----------



## Eduarqui

On previous page we saw this image, showing modern República do Chile Avenue reaching a cross street from colonial times, called Marquês do Lavradio:



Imagine yourself in this point: looking to the east, you will see the modern avenue...



... while, looking to the south...



... or to the north...



... you will see Marquês do Lavradio Street. 

"Marquês" means marquess, and "Lavradio" is related to plowing the earth: this is a title from portuguese monarchy (please see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marquess_of_Lavradio) and really a marquess lived here, in this old rural section, with small farms around . The street was inaugurated in 1771, when urban fabric was being expanded to the west, and soon this place had lavish houses, called "palacetes" (a brazilian name for small palaces), or "solares" (from the word "sol", meaning sun, informing about country houses with gardens to enjoy the sun). 

There were some theaters there too and, since 1900, it had few changings (most important was the pedestrianization of part of it), without wealthy people, but with a lot of life, and we will see how lovely it looks, with same eighties atmosphere we found in Andradas Street, or Conceição Street - but it isn't so narrow.

OK, we are going north to visit a section of this street, and first building we find is this imposing palacete...



... built in 1777 (renewed in mid 1800s in neoclassic style) to be the official house of Marquês do Lavradio (we had more than one noble with this title): now it is the Masonic Palace, and it is planned to include there a cultural center, open for public visits, in next future:



(I saw some grafittis on the wall close to the sidewalk when made these shots hno

We are walking on its section with cars yet...



... where there are many small stores, restaurants and bars, like this one, named Elias (name of its owner), with arab food :cheers: :



Marquês do Lavradio Street, called Lavradio Street too (Rua do Lavradio, in portuguese), has mixed styles in this section so close to Esplanada de Santo Antônio...





... but vintage architecture...



... and palm trees...



,,, catchs more the attention (well, my attention, I must confess  ).

*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ More aspects of Rua do Lavradio, including a charming fine arts school building with dome from late XIXth Century:











This small garden behind an iron fence indicates the beginning of pedestrianized section:





This section has many restaurants and antique dealers...



... housed in well preserved buildings:







This antique dealer is begining the day very slowly, as a yawning face: 



*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Rua do Lavradio has the aspect of a permanent party happening each night on the yard, so, colorful paper balls and flags from many countries are always visible, and please note the dolls made with clothes and ceramics, a very traditional art from "Deep Brazil" :colgate: :













I do love this calm atmosphere with simple things to see and enjoying kind things of life, like this old building dressed as an elegant lady, with her make-up and flowers:







(^^ this lady was born in 1874, as we can read on the facade  )









In front of this lady lives a gentleman know for his imagination, style and sophisticate manners - we will know him in next update (a sense of suspense is interesting now  ), stay tuned!


----------



## Romashka01

Gorgeous buildings! I loved this street!!

Thank you for these nice photos,Eduardo! 



Eduarqui said:


> I do love this calm atmosphere with simple things to see and enjoying kind things of life, like this old building dressed as an elegant lady, with her make-up and flowers
> ...
> In front of this lady lives a gentleman know for his imagination, style and sophisticate manners - we will know him in next update (a sense of suspense is interesting now  ), stay tuned!


And thank you for the nice descriptions! kay:


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> Thanks for these messages, dear yansa, but I don't know if there are skyscrapers in Rio following Feng Shui advices  ...n and *I'm using a shirt with almost hot colors right now in the office: blue peacock on a misty day*


What a nice description, Eduardo! 




Eduarqui said:


> Glad you could see the works by Kracjberg  , and I need yet to see your link presenting Susanne Wenger kay:


Just take your time, Eduardo - Susanne Wenger can wait... Eternity doesn't
know such things as time... 
If you find out you are interested in life and work of this woman, here I have
another link:


https://susannewengerfoundation.at/en


Your updates are wonderful and made me forget all sorrows for many minutes... 
Loved especially the pedestrianized section of Marques do Lavradio Street!
Beautiful atmosphere and buildings, like the green one or the "elegant lady" 
with the blue tiles and the lovely blue blossoms at the entrance. kay:


Oh, another thought about the modern Cathedral: Your comparison with a
volcano is exciting. Or a simple mountain: Mountains in all cultures were and are
places of the gods.


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for your kindness visiting Rio de Janeiro through these images :cheers:



Romashka01 said:


> Gorgeous buildings! I loved this street!!
> 
> Thank you for these nice photos,Eduardo!
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you for the nice descriptions! kay:


Dear Roman, glad you loved this street, it makes me remember sometimes your (and my beloved) Lviv, with this atmosphere of civility, free human life and historic atmosphere open as a good book for appreciation of everyone 



yansa said:


> What a nice description, Eduardo!
> 
> 
> 
> Just take your time, Eduardo - Susanne Wenger can wait... Eternity doesn't
> know such things as time...
> If you find out you are interested in life and work of this woman, here I have
> another link:
> 
> 
> https://susannewengerfoundation.at/en
> 
> 
> Your updates are wonderful and made me forget all sorrows for many minutes...
> Loved especially the pedestrianized section of Marques do Lavradio Street!
> Beautiful atmosphere and buildings, like the green one or the "elegant lady"
> with the blue tiles and the lovely blue blossoms at the entrance. kay:
> 
> 
> Oh, another thought about the modern Cathedral: Your comparison with a
> volcano is exciting. Or a simple mountain: Mountains in all cultures were and are places of the gods.


Thank you for the link, dear Silvia, I'll see everything with time, because I need to enjoy each aspect after your qualified recommendation kay:

Your comment about volcanoes and mountains is very good to imagine the shape of the new cathedral: never imagined this to see it as "places for the gods", as you said 

About your sorrow, I wish it is gone (if not, let us help about, OK?), and more Rua do Lavradio right now to guarantee it will not return, I hope :cheers:

Yesterday we saw a building I comparised to a lady, born in 1874, and dressed in blue with elegance and charm, saying too she has in front of her facade a gentleman with a lot of charm to call for attention  . Only one gentleman? No: being so beautiful, she has two gentlemen admiring her :colgate:

We need to know them with images too, to see if they have personality - here they are, two typical XIXth Century buildings, different (one with three floors, at right, other with two floors, at left) but made together after a renewal considering their styles. and with those ornaments we love:



On the ground level we find some advertisings to see what these gentlemen do for a good living, and first words we read are "Rio Scenarium apresenta Samba & Feijoada":



Rio Scenarium is the name of this pub, one of most prestigious in Rio de Janeiro (and we will see how this pub is well know outside brazilian frontiers), but cariocas consider it more than a pub: it is a Social Club :cheers:, presenting Samba (brazilian music) to hear and dance, and feijoada (brazilian meal, with rice, beans, beef, pork, braised cabbage and cassava flour) to eat, but it has drinks and snacks too, of course 

After seeing my photographs you can see its Internet Page, with many informations - http://www.rioscenarium.art.br/ -, including virtual tour, "gastronomia" (gastronomy - click on the banner to see everything  )and much more. But please see the Internet Page later, because seeing right now this fabulous link you will find my photographs bellow very uninteresting 

In the facade above we can read too that this Pub + Social Club is a Pavilion of Culture, with events of live music, so, the music we appreciate inside isn't from recorded CDs or something similar (like tapes from my teenager days :lol.

OK, after this short explanation we will enter through this open door, on the three floors building (that image above is on the two floors building): it is early in the morning, but we need to try a visit...



... on this patrimony beloved by all cariocas, and inaugurated in 1999, as blue frame informs,...



... and here we are, in the entrance hall:



Oh, geee, now I realized my informal clothes aren't adequate for a so beautiful place, but soon remembered this is a samba place, so, informal clothes are welcome too 

This entrance hall has a service desk...



... and the staff of Rio Scenarium is lovely: they let me enter and take all wished photographs without restrictions :colgate: - even if this place opens only at night (no attendance at 09:30 AM, when I arrrived) and they are prepairing the place for tonight.

What a great oportunity, we will see better this beautiful entrance hall...





... with a curtain between this entrance hall and the fabulous main hall for events and clients:



How is the World behind this curtain? We could only imagine.. till now - *to be continued*


----------



## alexander2000

nice photos indeed, I particularly like those seemingly 1920's-30's collections.


----------



## skymantle

Such a beautiful area, full of character. I especially like the fine arts building and the one from 1874. :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for taking your time with this thread :cheers:



skymantle said:


> Such a beautiful area, full of character. I especially like the fine arts building and the one from 1874. :cheers:


This area was "ready", after more than one century of continuous densification, around 1900, and is one of many parts inside or around our downtown with few changings (in terms of architecture) since then. Most interesting changing here, after 1970s-1980s, was the pedestrianization of some sections, as this one we are strolling in this page, and this changing made the group of vintage buildings very pleasing to visit  



alexander2000 said:


> nice photos indeed, I particularly like those seemingly 1920's-30's collections.


We will see more collections right now: this pub looks like a cozy domestic museum sometimes 

OK, we saw above the entrance hall, and now we passed through that red curtain above, seeing the main hall of Rio Scenarium:



To be more specific, this main hall is divided in two sections, on ground floor, because we are inside two linked vintage buildings (after a renewal), and the main hall for customers occupies the ground floor of both buildings.

We are in the main hall of that three floors building presented above, noting there are collections of vintage items everywhere, near the walls...





... and recent works of contemporary creative people, like these photographs from a journey in Africa, exposed bellow grouped umbrellas making me remember *Les Parapluies de Cherbourg*, a1964 french film with Catherine Deneuve, or *Les Parapluies de Lviv*, as presented by our friend Romaskha in that beautiful ukrainian city, during annual events  :



This main hall has the atmosphere of a lavish house belonging to a dandy collector, as we saw in 1900s photographs...



... with tables for intimate games with cards..



... or common things a dandy and his fiancée would use in 1900 or right now, and we can buy on the small store of Rio Scenarium (we will see it later, on neighbor main hall):



From this point we have a first glance of the stage for musical presentations each night, with a nice vintage curtain, ...



... tables for customers with the style of a 1900 cabaret...



.. and good taste items from any bourgeois house of more than one century ago



*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ This small alcove has what seems to be a vintage safe box we need to take a look later...



... while strolling through this main hall and imagining people sitting later tonight to enjoy Samba...



... and this can be music to dance with joy at heart, or music to hear calmly with joy at heart too  - this place shows intimate artists with nice romantic songs from our popular musical repertory, and I can imagine *Ivan Lins* singing here (he is composer and piano player too), for example, his famous song *Lembra de Mim* (*Remember Me*): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4nDd0yA8Fs

But I can imagine lovely *Adriana Calcanhoto* singing *Maresia* (*Sea Air*) for the youngsters looking for a song with balance to follow with their fingers and feet: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6y--Bd5PmY

Otherwise, *Adriana Calcanhoto* has some of my favourite intimate songs in her repertory, already presented in Rio Scenarium, like *Fico Assim sem Você* (*I'm like this without You*) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iojYDSjKK00 - or *Devolva-me* (*Give me back*) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QVC5IX8QPI : I recommend enthusiastically to watch her musical clips (she sings with the voice of a bird and is composer and guitar player too :colgate: ).

OK, after some examples of good music we can watch on that stage, we will enjoy the inner space of this main hall...



... with a very inspiring skylight bringing romance for the life of many people:



(I said romance because couples in love reserve tables on moonlight nights under this glassy skylight, when artificial light around this specific part of main hall isn't on, and proposals are made sometimes  - it is impossible to say no for a proposal in this magic space :lovethem

Let's see more expensive collectible vintage items on permanent exposition inside main hall of Rio Scenarium -we will note there are mixed times on these collections, some of them from XIXth Century, while other ones are from 1950s or 1960s:



















*to be continued*


----------



## skymantle

^^ luv that space, very intimate and boheme.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Guess you all remember those old bars we visited on previous pages, only a few weeks ago, like *Bar Paladino* and *Bar Botafogo da Rua dos Andradas*, and they have bottles on shelves.

Well, Rio Scenarium is a bar too, but almost all bottles are stored out of sight, so, we see only a few ones in this bar section, surrounded by more collectible items (problably with same price of a Porsche):





From this bar there is a staircase for second floor, used only by the staff (problably those bootles are stored there)...



.. and above this bar there is a Guignol Theater (problably costing half the price of that Porsche, because it is a vintage item with "only God knows the age"):



The space of main hall, as seen from the balcony of that bar, with more vintage items to enjoy:









This is an alcove we can reserve for small groups of customers, like any cabaret had around 1900, for intimate talkings out of the more noisy main hall:



The main hall and its unmistakable atmosphere:





What a fabulous chandelier!



This is the passage between the section of this main hall on the ground of that three floors building we saw yesterday, and the section on the ground of that two floors building we saw too: we will enter here...



.. after more one look at the skylight already noted:



*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

skymantle said:


> ^^ luv that space, very intimate and boheme.


Yes, it is a place we can feel at home too, because the bar, with music and good food, is perfect for single people, couples or families with youngsters: in Rio we use to say "ambiente familiar" (family atmosphere) to indicate places where we can have fun without annoyances (not too much drinking customers, or drunk people, I mean).

OK, we will see now the section of main hall on the ground of that two floors building, noting it is smaller, but no less interesting about vintage collectible items  :









This board on the wall (legitime structural stone from mid XIXth Century, as we can note) has the page of a british newspaper - *The Guardian* -, where Rio Scenarium is listed among top 10 bars of the World :cheers: :



It is a great honor for Rio de Janeiro to have a listed bar, and I feel glad about this: OK, I don't drink anything more than orange juice in bars, this bar isn't famous for its orange juice, and I could drink orange juice everywhere, including my house, but I'm glad in the same way, so, please consider Rio Scenarium among top ten bars in the World with orange juice too :colgate: . 

I do love the structural stone of the walls, creating a very exciting contrast with the furniture - rusticity and softness, side by side (these walls were peeled in 1999, for the new bar - around 1900 they were covered with plaster, and coated with painting):



^^ This vintage china-closet is very beautiful, let's see what it has inside...





... and outside, with very detailed carved wood ornaments:





A corner of this hall has painted walls with a very cheerful color, as cabarets were used to be in 1900...



... and here there are more vintage collectible items, and I cannot imagine the prices of some of them (legitime paintings from brazilian modernism of 1920s, and a complete Art Nouveau Tiffany Arched Glass Window, Oh My God!!!):







*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ I said before how Rio Scenarium looks like a museum, but in fact it is mentioning one of most important business happening in this street: *antique dealers*. So, all these collectible items are a kind of invitation to know neighbor stores - a very good way to create community spirit among everyone with commercial activity there 

Let's see more images of the fabulous collection of vintage items (nothing here is for sale, but we find other marvelous items on antique dealers nearby) permanently exposed in Rio Scenarium:











This dress belonged to *Marilyn Monroe*, and was purchased at an auction in Hollywood:



Sometimes we cannot choose what to look, because everything here is a turning heads object:











Now we have a good angle to observe how the main hall has two sections, each one on those old buildings we saw yesterday:



The almost infinite collection of Rio Scenarium has a real great inner space to be admired - a gift from XIXth Century Architecture renewed for us  :









*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ We are back to the largest section of main hall...



... where is that alcove with safe box, problably from a 1900 bank...



... and we are seeing better now some items from the store of Rio Scenarium where we can buy gifts to remember this visit - hats, sandals, head scarves, etc.  :



I like floors like this, making me remember my house (stone too):





The very sophisticate good taste of older generations  :



























*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ I loved this board with optical effect when we move from left to right, in front of it, because it shows a poodle now - she looks like my beloved Laika (2005-2016), but we can see the face of a woman when moving:



(^^ this board is from a play with actress Louise Cardoso - she is the woman we see when moving, after seeing the poodle  )

In this section of main hall there is a staircase, as on other section close to the bar already seen...







... and, bellow this staircase, we found a circa 1960 scooter (my father had one  ), more one vintage collectible item to please our eyes:



Finally we can take a look at the gift shop, closed by now (as everything there, it opens only at night):

















Back to main hall:







Well, all photographs in this page gave only a modest idea about fabulous Rio Scenarium - I recommend to visit its Internet Page informed above - http://www.rioscenarium.art.br/ -, and stay tuned because other day we will see more aspects of Rua do Lavradio and neighbor blocks kay:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (^^ this lady was born in 1874, as we can read on the facade  )
> 
> 
> 
> Wow !! So beautiful facade ! Thanks Roberto!
> 
> 
> And the Rio Scenarium is a big treasure!
> 
> 
> .


----------



## General Electric

Wonderfull _Rua do Lavradio_, very athmospheric shots! I love the deep brasil art kay:

And the restsurant’s interior is very stunning, so many things to show!! We can imagine samba dance here with unbelievable hot athmosphere!!! Thank you very much for the detailled pictures, dear Eduardo :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

I love too the big contrast between old and new building, especially in the last pic. And what a gorgeous built heritage, the colonial streets! I hope that would be preserved, that give an original and charachteristic athmosphere


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks for all visitors coming to see this thread :cheers::cheers:



yansa said:


> Thank you for showing, dear friend - that's such a charming part of Rio! kay:
> I enjoy your pics of these houses with history and character very much!
> Spectacular contrast in the last pic.





General Electric said:


> I love too the big contrast between old and new building, especially in the last pic. And what a gorgeous built heritage, the colonial streets! I hope that would be preserved, that give an original and charachteristic athmosphere


My friends noted the contrast between old and new buildings in last picture of previous page, and "contrast" is the key word for almost all districts in Rio, specially inside and around downtown, as we will see ahead, but curiously there are almost untouched blocks there too because many parts aren't so "interesting" for new developments, speaking about land prices, so older buildings could find more time, till present days, to stay with us  - and now, with other vision about preservation, very different from modernist ideas around 1950, they have the chance to stay forever :colgate:



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates from Rio


Thank you for coming, dear friend 



Why-Why said:


> A nice eclectic group of buildings in this set, Eduardo. Is there a strong heritage agency in Rio that can stop fine old buildings from being torn down until new uses can be found for them?


We have the municipal institute for historic preservation, helped by the state institute with same function. For landmarks of national interest, there is a federal institute (its building in Rio Branco Avenue, close to Livraria da Travessa - a bookshop where I bought that silent film with Greta Garbo - was presented a few pages ago), so, there are many ways to include older buildings in this effort of preservation, but sometimes the bureaucracy to judge that preservation is slow, and buildings went in bad conditions before ensuring total protection (this means more expenses to bring them back to glory).

Fortunately more people today believe that older buildings are a good publishing for their business, and with good internal spaces for new uses, so, we see now more efforts to preserve these beauties than it was used to be done in 1940s or 1950s.

OK, on previous page we started a stroll on Rua dos Inválidos - Street of Invalids - and guess many people know the _*Rue des Invalides*_ in Paris, France. Well, these streets received this name for two probable reasons: or there were hospitals in these streets (to be "invalid" was a way to identify a patient taking time in hospitals, back in 1800), or to remember invalid soldiers from wars, after they returned home. In Rio de Janeiro, this Street of Invalids is remembering the great war between Paraguay (one side) and Argentine, Brazil and Uruguay (other side) - when our Paris Square was presented in this therad, I mentioned this war (1864-1870), and there is a comprehensive text in Wikipedia about it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraguayan_War .

Ok, we are seeing older buildings in this street, some of them with original details from XIXth Century, while other ones were renewed and received modern complements, creating simplified facades...







... and among these XIXth Century buildings we find this neo romanic church, built between XIXth and XXth Centuries, after an older church here needed to be rebuilt:



(^^ the brand new blue office complex can be seen again, as her partner  )


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ This is the much beloved Church of Santo Antônio dos Pobres (Saint Anthony of Poor - yes, we have in Rio a Saint Anthony taking care of poor people, as we have a Saint Anthony taking care of single people asking for a husband or a wife  ) in Rua dos Inválidos, with a long history, starting in 1807. The present construction, in neo romanic style, was made between 1940 and 1949, with a bigger renewal in early XXIth Century due to that blue "thing" nearby, and the church needed a very important archeological work, as we will see today 

(for a link telling the captivating journey of this church, please see http://www.riodejaneiroaqui.com/pt/igreja-de-santo-antonio-dos-pobres.html - in portuguese).

Let's visit this historic church, with its tower flanked by the flags of Brazil and Portugal (portuguese community in Rio de Janeiro has a very close connection with this church)...



... protecting the main entrance...



... where a board shows the name of this church - a parish:



A neo romanic arched entrance with lovely details...



... invites us to see the entrance hall...





... with more lovely details  :









(^^ from this entrance hall we can see the gift shop, and will see it later)

Entering the Main Nave:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Main Nave of the Church of Santo Antônio dos Pobres (Saint Anthony of Poor), in neo romanic style, so, there aren't aisles, as we can see in gothic or neo gothic churches:













The beautiful organ, brought to this church in 1953:





While strolling in the main nave, we noted a very unusual thing, at least in Rio de Janeiro: this church has a glass floor, with light coming from it, under our feet!



We aren't dreaming, although the effect looks like a dream - this church has a glass floor!


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Why this glass floor is here? There wasn't this unusual floor when I was a teenager, already visiting this parish, back to 1970s... It is here for one reason: in early XXIth Century, when that blue office complex (the "thing" I noted on previous page) was being built in neighboring block, the structure of our beloved church was affected, and a common effort of the community and the private investors of that blue office complex saved the building, with heavy machines lifting original ground level of the church in 1,20 meters. with everything inside! It was a journey for Hercules or Atlas or Maciste or ...well, other famous strong men+gods from classic culture, made with modern technology. And this work was completed with a deep archeological research, bringing back to life the original XIXth Century floor from old church, now permanently exposed under that glass floor :colgate:

We can see the older pavement of this church through the glass:







This wood bench close to the glass floor can be used by visitors to sit and enjoy the view of the older floor, but can be used too by permanent residents of this parish, because Saint Anthony of Poor protect them: cats :colgate: ...



... and, when making my visit, I found this sleepy friend enjoying the hospitality of this saint  :



(^^ when I was taking my shots he opened the eyes, showing a beautiful blue color  )

Time to appreciate the Main Altar:

















A note: this church was reopened with this glass floor in 2013, after two years of work to recover it.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ The impressive interior of the Church of Santo Antônio dos Pobres...









... with its very unusual glass floor:







More details:





I sat down on a wood bench to pray a little...





... and say good bye to our friendly sleepy cat:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ A dramatic "light and shadows" image from inside, seeing Rua dos Inválidos outside:





Many images of saints in the administrative section (it includes a gift shop) of this parish:











Time to say good bye for this lovely church...



... and walk again in Rua dos Inválidos, searching for more cityscapes...



(^^ in far background we can see the top of our new cathedral in República do Chile Avenue, with its conical shape in reinforced concrete)

... like this bicycle, still much used in this neighborhood with older residents, only a few blocks away from our Central Business District:



*more will come soon, stay tuned*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Beautiful church! :applause: And the story with the glass floor is very interesting. I'm glad that back then they've found a way to preserve and save this architectural gem.


----------



## yansa

Dear Eduardo, I very much enjoyed now to be guided through this beautiful
and extraordinary church! 
Loved the four angels in the entrance hall, the glass windows, the old pavement
saved under the glass floor, the use of coloured light, the statues (also the
little one we can buy, the Sao Heronimo with the sleeping lion  -
speaking of sleeping "lions"... - the sleeping cat really is a highlight of your
update! :applause: So cute... It's the first time I see that a cat is allowed
to be in a church - that makes this beautiful building even more sympathically. 


Thank you for explaining everything, and for bringing so many nice pics like
this one! kay:





Eduarqui said:


> I sat down on a wood bench to pray a little...


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful church both outside and inside. Is San Antonio dos Pobres the same saint as San Antonio de Padua, Eduardo? The inside is richly done, those many and beautiful stained glasses, the chandeliers, and lots of images of Saints and even the Santo Entiero (Dead Jesus) is there, these all would I lose my concentration to pray ). I like that glass floor because one can see what's below - is there a crypt down there?
Thanks Eduardo for showing this beautiful church.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new sets, Eduardo!
What a pleasant journey through those beautiful streets of Rio; most of the buildings have fantastic facades.
In some photos of the street of Visconte, you can see a building with a black dome that looks very interesting and beautiful.
Santo Antônio dos Pobres is a wonderful church; its original floor was amazing.


----------



## yansa

Dear Eduardo, this moment I've sent you a message with important content.
Please would you tell me if you received it in full length? It begins with "Dear Eduardo" and ends with greetings. 
The system here in the forum gives me no reassurance that my messages are sent, nor can I see my sent messages, only the ones I got.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for the heritage information, Eduardo. I'm glad there is now understanding of the need to protect older buildings in Rio. And I liked the church with the glass floor, especially as it's dedicated to a saint with a special responsibility for cats!


----------



## Brazilian001

Wonderful pictures, Eduarqui! This is by far the best thread of Rio I've seen on SSC! I really appreciate your last sets showing some of the older parts of our downtown. kay:

Looking forward to see more! :cheers:



yansa said:


> The system here in the forum gives me no reassurance that my messages are sent, nor can I see my sent messages, only the ones I got.


You just have to click on _Quick Links_ and then on _Edit Options_ and enable the _Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default_ option.


----------



## yansa

Brazilian001 said:


> You just have to click on _Quick Links_ and then on _Edit Options_ and enable the _Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default_ option.


Thank you very much for this information, Brazilian001!


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for coming :cheers:



Skopje/Скопје;149034567 said:


> Beautiful church! :applause: And the story with the glass floor is very interesting. I'm glad that back then they've found a way to preserve and save this architectural gem.


Thank you for appreciating these photographs, and this church is unique in Rio, due to this floor: I would like to know if there are other examples in the World (I imagine there are, with archeological purposes too).



yansa said:


> Dear Eduardo, I very much enjoyed now to be guided through this beautiful and extraordinary church!
> Loved the four angels in the entrance hall, the glass windows, the old pavement saved under the glass floor, the use of coloured light, the statues (also the little one we can buy, the Sao Heronimo with the sleeping lion  -
> speaking of sleeping "lions"... - the sleeping cat really is a highlight of your
> update! :applause: So cute... It's the first time I see that a cat is allowed
> to be in a church - that makes this beautiful building even more sympathically.
> 
> 
> Thank you for explaining everything, and for bringing so many nice pics like
> this one! kay:


Thank you for this commentary, dear friend, and I guess this neo romanic church was very well built in 1940s, with these details showing historic accuracy 

The cat was a bonus in my visit, and people living in this neighborhood has special attention about them (created to be part of living world, was we were too, for sure  ). 



capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful church both outside and inside. Is San Antonio dos Pobres the same saint as San Antonio de Padua, Eduardo? The inside is richly done, those many and beautiful stained glasses, the chandeliers, and lots of images of Saints and even the Santo Entiero (Dead Jesus) is there, these all would I lose my concentration to pray ). I like that glass floor because one can see what's below - is there a crypt down there?
> Thanks Eduardo for showing this beautiful church.


Thank you for being interested about this update: according to this link, in portuguese - https://pebesen.wordpress.com/2012/06/12/santo-antonio-dos-pobres-e-do-povo/ - Santo Antônio de Pádua and Santo Antônio dos Pobres are the same person, very beloved in Portugal and Brazil. 

And, about the glass floor showing the historic floor and parts of old structure, as much as I could know about, there isn't a crypt down there, because this church was started in 1807 and, at that time, the tradition of crypts was starting to be replaced by tombs in cemeteries, due to the inffluence of anglicans coming to Rio (Portugal and England were allies against Napoleon Bonaparte), because they asked for a plot of land with one acre (the God's Acre) to create a cemetery, close to our sea port (many sailors, unfortunately, dead after the travel), to bury members of our anglican community - this usage spread out on the catholic community and, if there was a crypt in this church around 1850, problably it was moved due to renewals the building had then, and till XXIth Century, as we saw.

The anglican cemetery of Rio de Janeiro still exists, in Gamboa district: to read a very short text in english, please see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cemitério_dos_Ingleses,_Gamboa , but the portuguese text is more complete: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cemitério_dos_Ingleses_(Rio_de_Janeiro)



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful new sets, Eduardo!
> What a pleasant journey through those beautiful streets of Rio; most of the buildings have fantastic facades.
> In some photos of the street of Visconte, you can see a building with a black dome that looks very interesting and beautiful.
> Santo Antônio dos Pobres is a wonderful church; its original floor was amazing.


Thank you for coming, dear Roberto, and that building with black dome is with bad conditions right now, but it is planned a renewal, and I hope to show it coming back to glory in next future 



yansa said:


> Dear Eduardo, this moment I've sent you a message with important content.
> Please would you tell me if you received it in full length? It begins with "Dear Eduardo" and ends with greetings.
> The system here in the forum gives me no reassurance that my messages are sent, nor can I see my sent messages, only the ones I got.


Hi, Silvia, I'm receiving your messages, the system is working and I'm answering them kay:



Why-Why said:


> Thanks for the heritage information, Eduardo. I'm glad there is now understanding of the need to protect older buildings in Rio. And I liked the church with the glass floor, especially as it's dedicated to a saint with a special responsibility for cats!


Thank you, Why-Why, and do you hav a cat (or more than one) at home? In Rio we use to connect this church to cats, because many of them live in the streets, as homeless people, and the saint protects the poor people, so, cats can be seen around and inside the church 

Although São Francisco de Assis is the official protector of animals for Catholicism, the fact of being a protector of poor and homeless peole makes Santo Antônio dos Pobres a protector of cats too  



Brazilian001 said:


> Wonderful pictures, Eduarqui! This is by far the best thread of Rio I've seen on SSC! I really appreciate your last sets showing some of the older parts of our downtown. kay:
> 
> Looking forward to see more! :cheers:
> 
> You just have to click on _Quick Links_ and then on _Edit Options_ and enable the _Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default_ option.


Thank you for this compliment, dear Brazilian001, and thank you for helping our friend yansa too kay: 



yansa said:


> Thank you very much for this information, Brazilian001!


Glad to see you could receive this information, dear friend.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^^^ We visited above the Church of Santo Antônio dos Pobres, and now will know what exists around it, located in the intersection between Rua dos Inválidos (Street of Invalids) and Rua do Senado (Senate Street, a name from imperial times, when our Senate was in this street).

This is the intersection, looking in direction of Rua dos Inválidos, to the north, with main entrance of that church at left, and the building with black dome noted by Gratteciel in far background:



Now we are looking in direction of Rua do Senado, to the east, with many XIXth Century buildings:


Rua dos Inválidos, looking to the south, as seen from that intersection...



... where that blue office complex built in early 2010s appears as a giant, having the historic church as neighbor:



Rua do Senado, looking to the east again, now with other block where a new office complex will be built - but with 4 floors buildings now (guess they understood it would be inadequate to build other giant, after the problems with previous construction - this land needs expensive foundations, so, maybe it would be unprofitable to build other high rise not so close to our CBD, nearly one kilometer distant):



After passing the metallic temporary wall of future construction, we note XIXth Century buildings in Rua do Senado - some of them are closed, waiting for physical renewal and new uses:





Past with closed doors by now, future in blinded metallic wall:



The blue office complex and the metallic temporary wall of a future office complex, as seen from Rua do Senado:





*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ A little stroll from the east section of Rua do Senado (note the mural painting at left, like a vintage building)...





... back to Rua dos Inválidos...





... to start our walk now on the west section of Rua do Senado...



... with that blue office complex on one side...



... and older buildings close to the Church of Santo Antônio dos Pobres on other side...



... where new uses are giving life to the block , like this bakery (many office workers receive good salaries and want to spend in better places):



Just at the side of those row buildings above, including a new bakery, we found this curious paved way, where problably a building, or a very narrow alley, existed before, with a plot on background (inner block) used as parking lot by now - the wall at right, of those row buildings, shows structural stones used in XIXth Century (very solid construction, for sure):



*to be continued*


----------



## Why-Why

An area with lots of potential. I hope people recognize what a mistake that blue monster was and don't repeat it. It has zero interaction with the street. (Nice selfie in the bakery window, too, Eduardo.)


----------



## yansa

How nice it is to follow your traces in Rio, dear friend, and to get to know
parts of town a tourist hardly would ever have the chance to see!
Pics and information are great, you are doing a very good job! kay:


This pic does make it easy, I think, to decide at which side we as human beings
would feel more homely, more at home...





Eduarqui said:


> *to be continued*



You made such a nice selfie in this bakery, Eduardo! kay:





Eduarqui said:


> ... where new uses are giving life to the block , like this bakery (many office workers receive good salaries and want to spend in better places):



I'm trying to slowly come into my rhythm again in our forum, step by step.
Will take some time!


----------



## yansa

The video! :lol: :lol:
Thank you for bringing me a smile on a day that was not so good, dear friend! :hug:


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> The video! :lol: :lol:
> Thank you for bringing me a smile on a day that was not so good, dear friend! :hug:


My dear friend, I'm glad for bringing a smile, and hope to see you solving any problem around: you have friends here, and we all are wishing the best, OK?

On previous page I said something about our next stroll: on the megastructure campus of one famous public university here - the UERJ (Universidade Estadual do Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro State University). 

Situated in Maracanã District, near Maracanã Stadium, it was built between 1970s and early 1980s, following a megastructure typology of "everything inside a huge structure", in this case, many buildings linked with pedestrian bridges and alleys. We will see reinforced concrete everywhere, but with different wall textures, so, final look isn't boring. And there are small gardens and public spaces on the ground for public use kay:

I went last may 2018 to see my niece receiving her degree in Idioms and Literature, and will show here some registers of architecture and a typical ceremony of university final graduation in Brazil 

Well, the ceremony was at night, so, I started taking pictures of raising full moon on the east, in Grajaú District, before taking the cab to watch the ceremony:





(^^ all pictures were done at night, and the quality of image isn't the best, but I tried to do the possible, OK? Imagine my images as *almost avant-garde out of focus registers* :lol: )

I am in front of the campus of UERJ, as seen from São Francisco Xavier Street - the campus is so huge that occupies all its urban block, and has many entrances (not only through this street):



^^ As we can note, it has many linked buildings, each one with many floors, and could be compared to the Pentagon, in Washington DC (speaking about concept, not about form), being one of biggest structures in Rio.

Now I am walking in direction of main entrance (remembering again that this campus has more than only one "main entrance"), taking this image of the structure...



... and the entrance:



Looking to my right side...



... or to my left side, before coming in...



... I have an idea about how small I am!

*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ I am almost inside, noting that university students in 2018 enjoy pop corn as much as myself, back in 1990s, because we see at right a traditional pop corn tricycle 



I have time to know something about the campus before the ceremony, and this campus has a gallery for temporary expositions, so, let's see it :colgate: :



This temporary exposition has some childhood themes, as the colorful japanese hero (this one in pink) we all know from many television shows :cheers: :



I do love inner spaces with sense of emptiness, and feeling delighted with this one:





Time to see Contemporary Art:



















*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ More Contemporary Art temporarily exposed (between april and june 2018) in Cândido Portinari Gallery of UERJ - Rio de Janeiro State University (a public institution, with excellent professors, I do recommend to know it kay:





















*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ After seeing the gallery, it's time for a first glance of one of many inner yards with gardens, parking lots and public spaces in UERJ, and this one has a contemporary sculpture (a dino?):



Imperial Palm Trees and Reinforced Concrete Buildings:



Pedestrian alleys and gardens:









This inner alley on one of many elevated pedestrian bridges of this campus has an open market with kiosks selling many interesting fashion items for youngsters and not so youngsters clients  ...





... and, being above the ground, it is possible to take pictures of inner yard bellow this pedestrian bridge:





*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Back to the open market inside the campus of UERJ - a good way to know what is considered fashionable today among students, professors, university workers and visitors (everyone is welcome here kay:







From this pedestrian elevated alley with open market there is access till the Ecumenical Building, where any religion can celebrate a ceremony, and civil ceremonies can happen too:



Let's take a look, I am with time yet, the graduation ceremony of my niece will happen in other place, but we cannot miss some views of this typical 1970s architecture in the Ecumenical Building :colgate: :









OK, back to see more fashionable items in the open market:







*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Well, after seeing part of the open market (so many kiosks, almost like a regional shopping center!), it's time to see the Amphiteater of UERJ:









My niece will receive her degree in other place, so, I need to walk a "little" more, enjoying meanwhile the deployment of huge buildings (at left and at right, in the image bellow) and the web of high ramps linking buildings (in the center of image bellow) :



Finally I reached the Auditorium for my niece's ceremony :colgate: :



WOW, this is one of those 1970s "huge reinforced concrete balance beams over our small bodies", very popular among architects of the brutalist school then (at that time I was trying to sing like *The Bee Gees* in *Saturday Night Fever*, without success  ), so, this visit promises to be interesting to show in SSC how 1970s were here in Rio :colgate:

This 1970s building has a low shaded entrance, of course,...



... because, in Modernism, each architect desired the "explosion effect" of a monumental atrium after passing through the low shaded entrance, as Le Corbusier taught us:





*stay tuned for next steps of this visit to UERJ very soon*


----------



## Why-Why

Interesting tour, Eduardo. Not my ideal of a university campus, everything inside one huge brutalist building. Universities are diverse institutions, with different faculties requiring very different facilities: e.g., philosophy, chemistry, kinesiology. But I like the indoor market.


----------



## yansa

(A little off topic: Dear Eduardo, football kept me away from the forum yesterday afternoon. 
*Brazil* has won !! :banana: :applause: :cheers:
Applause also for Serbia, which played a good and fair game!
I can't help, *Neymar* has my sympathy, he's me favourite player of this WM,
followed by Ronaldo, Caceres and Cavani.  I'm glad that Neymar seems to
be at least 90% fit again, and glad also he's removed that blonde "bird nest"
from his forehead. 
I'll be back in the forum as soon as possible and see all the new updates!  )


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks again for all your interest visiting this thread :cheers:



Why-Why said:


> Interesting tour, Eduardo. Not my ideal of a university campus, everything inside one huge brutalist building. Universities are diverse institutions, with different faculties requiring very different facilities: e.g., philosophy, chemistry, kinesiology. But I like the indoor market.


The "everything inside" was "in" among architects from 1960s and 1970s (guess this was a japanese influence, from "Metabolist Movement"), and the team of brazilian architects planning UERJ imagined the most intensive use of urban land for this campus. Although looking the same from outside, there is space enough inside for all faculties, but making everyone an "elevator user" all the time (I don't like to be an "elevator dependent"). 

Fortunately the project reserved space for more informal uses at horizontal level, and close to the ground, like the indoor market you pointed 



yansa said:


> (A little off topic: Dear Eduardo, football kept me away from the forum yesterday afternoon.
> *Brazil* has won !! :banana: :applause: :cheers:
> Applause also for Serbia, which played a good and fair game!
> I can't help, *Neymar* has my sympathy, he's me favourite player of this WM, followed by Ronaldo, Caceres and Cavani.  I'm glad that Neymar seems to be at least 90% fit again, and glad also he's removed that blonde "bird nest" from his forehead.
> I'll be back in the forum as soon as possible and see all the new updates!  )


Thank you for the message and for your wishes about a good brazilian presentation this year - this time other players could show what they know to do, and our press is asking for this, and for less "star system" about Neymar (more famous, but not so well this year, so, other players are more than necessary this time). I watched the game and considered it fair, as the return of Sweden for next advanced step of World Cup.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ We will see now my register of the ceremony where my niece received her University Degree :colgate:

After passing through the entrance hall, I walked till the auditorium...



... to find my seat with family (brother, sister-in-law, niece's boyfriend) and wait for the ceremony:



The stage is empty yet - in Brazil, students and professors sit on the stage for the ceremony, while visitors sit on the grandstand to watch everything (very good position to take pictures kay:





Suddenly the curtain appears and comes down, blocking the view of the stage - this means the students and professors will take their positions in the stage, behind the curtain, while we, the visitors, feel increasing emotions :colgate: :



While waiting for the beginning, we can observe the auditorium:



Oh, my God, the curtain is lifted, and we can see all students on their seats...



... and I could already identify where my niece is:



(^^ she is at left, second line, using the red belt I said she should use, because she will be a professor soon, and red is the color of passion, a very much necessary quality for all professors!)

The ceremony begins with everybody standing to sing our national anthem:





*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Many invited professors - one among them is the class paraninfo - make their speeches:



The symbol of UERJ on the background:



Impressions of this modern auditorium:





Students elected by all class make speeches, and my niece seems to smile as a Mona Lisa in this part of ceremony  :




(^^ brazilian flag appears between the flag of Rio de Janeiro State - at left - and UERJ - at right)

While the students are standing and making their open hand vow of loyalty to profissionalism and sense of responsability with future generations of students (they will be professors soon), the hired photograher for official álbum is taking pictures: 



Now each student will receive the degree: my niece is signing right now this document...



... and showing proudly for her family the envelope where the diploma is, while walking back for her seat :cheers: :



The ceremony is over, and I made these images of the inner hall between the entrance hall and the auditorium:





It was a great night for my niece and our family, thank you all for allowing me to share this moment here :colgate:


----------



## yansa

Dear friend, loved the atmospheric full moon pics, the good use of light in the
exhibition of contemporary art and the nice open market. The University in my
eyes is not beautiful, but for sure impressing!


*


Your pretty and sympathically niece receiving her University Degree: What happy 

and proud moments for her and the whole family! kay: Thank you very much
for sharing this great moments with us all, dear Eduardo!


----------



## capricorn2000

nice tour of the university campus, the row of small shops and the graduation ceremony.
Thanks Eduardo, and have a nice day.


----------



## MyGeorge

nice photo update, loving them.


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for your kind messages and visits :cheers:



yansa said:


> Dear friend, loved the atmospheric full moon pics, the good use of light in the exhibition of contemporary art and the nice open market. The University in my eyes is not beautiful, but for sure impressing!
> 
> *
> Your pretty and sympathically niece receiving her University Degree: What happy and proud moments for her and the whole family! kay: Thank you very much for sharing this great moments with us all, dear Eduardo!


Thank you for these lovely words, dear yansa, I will tell my niece kay:

Yes, the university campus with brutalist megastructure isn't so beautiful as other buildings, but life inside makes it less oppressive than its reinforced concrete architecture suggests, and I noted how students enjoy to be there.



capricorn2000 said:


> nice tour of the university campus, the row of small shops and the graduation ceremony.
> Thanks Eduardo, and have a nice day.


Thank you for coming, dear friend, and I wish a nice day to you too 



MyGeorge said:


> nice photo update, loving them.


Thank you for your gentle message, and hope to show more photo updates with other aspects of life in Rio


----------



## Eduarqui

Today we will start a visit in some traditional residential districts of middle class, occupied mainly between late XIXth Century and mid XXth Century, in the part of our South Zone close to Guanabara Bay (other part of same zone is in front of Atlantic Ocean).

These districts of south zone we will visit are near our downtown, and it is even possible to walk between both (with time and good weather), but many public transports are offered there. It is yet a very desirable address for many people, although wealthy cariocas of XXth or XXIth Centuries prefer to live in more fashionable apartments close to beaches of Atlantic Ocean.

Our stroll starts in Pinheiro Machado Street, where Princess Isabel lived with her husband (Count d'Eu, born in France) till 1889. We will see some dettached houses surviving in this area, but apartment buildings dominate cityscape today.

Here is a section of Pinheiro Machado Street, as a visitor sees when coming by bus - many buildings from mid XXth Century, but the block at right, with verandas for all apartments, is typical from late XXth Century, or from our present century:



Being a street with tradition of residential function, there are trees and small gardens on the sidewalks, bringing a very welcome landscape:



Row apartment buildings, built in different decades, are a trademark of our cityscape:



This one catched our attention...



... because it has a penthouse looking like a traditional little house in the country, or a beach house out of Rio de Janeiro, with its own young palm trees :colgate: :



(^^ penthouses with desirable adresses like this one are so expensive that it would be possible to buy a small farm with stables and horses for same price)

Even living in apartments, everybody dreams with a dettached house with its own garden - well, each vertical condominium has a garden in the main entrance to satisfy part of that dream...



... and this one included a perfect blue pool to complete that dream:



*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ We are now in the intersection of Pinheiro Machado Street (at right) and Travessa Pinto da Rocha ("travessa" means lane, a narrow street), and this apartment building with more traditional architecture is on the corner:



This lane has splendid dettached houses, fortunately preserved and well maintained till today, showing how wealthy cariocas lived around 1930:









(^^ at left of this image we see protomodernist houses from mid 1930s, and in background of images above all those high rises from more recent times)

Well, with soaring prices, urban land is being more intensively used since 1930, and we will see one of older apartment buildings in this area, with neocolonial style (built around that year, for sure) - that one in the corner:







(^^ its main entrance looks like part of a romantic silent movie with Douglas Fairbanks as Zorro)

Next week we will continue our stroll, stay tuned


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> (A little off topic: Dear Eduardo, football kept me away from the forum yesterday afternoon.
> *Brazil* has won !! :banana: :applause: :cheers:
> Applause also for Serbia, which played a good and fair game!
> I can't help, *Neymar* has my sympathy, he's me favourite player of this WM,
> followed by Ronaldo, Caceres and Cavani.  I'm glad that Neymar seems to
> be at least 90% fit again, and glad also he's removed that blonde "bird nest"
> from his forehead.
> I'll be back in the forum as soon as possible and see all the new updates!  )


Dear yansa, I saw this photograph of Brazil vs Serbia Game you commented, and couldn't miss the chance to share it - clicked by Eugenio Salvio, from BBC News Brasil, with brazilian athlete Paulinho (his name is Paulo - Paul -, but we call him Paulinho - Little Paul  )



Dan Caumo said:


> Incrível essa foto feita por um fotógrafo mineiro (O Paulinho devia fazer um poster com ela e colocá-lo no seu escritório):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Créditos: Eugenio Savio / BBC News Brasil


From brazilian thread *Copa do Mundo FIFA Rússia 2018* in SSC - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=149902679#post149902679


----------



## Why-Why

Congratulations to your niece, Eduardo! You made a very moving record of the ceremony. I hope she is able to get the teaching position worthy of her passion for language and literature.


----------



## yansa

Another interesting city stroll, dear Eduardo - enjoyed it very much!
This time my favourite building is the small one in #1818/2 and 3. kay:





Eduarqui said:


> Dear yansa, I saw this photograph of Brazil vs Serbia Game you commented, and couldn't miss the chance to share it - clicked by Eugenio Salvio, from BBC News Brasil, with brazilian athlete Paulinho (his name is Paulo - Paul -, but we call him Paulinho - Little Paul  )
> 
> 
> 
> From brazilian thread *Copa do Mundo FIFA Rússia 2018* in SSC - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=149902679#post149902679


Thank you for posting this great pic, my friend! I remember this scene very well.
What a wonderful goal by Paulinho! kay:
It's clear that the Brazilian team has many phantastic players, but my heart
still belongs to Neymar. There's something in his smile...  (Women see
football with different eyes... ).
Monday we will see Brazil against Mexico, what a drama.  I wished, both could win!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new sets, Eduardo!
Congratulations to your niece for obtaining her university degree!
Great university full of activity. The market gives the campus a lot of life; I suppose the prices are accessible.
Those houses of the 30s are pretty. I like the color combination.
Congratulations for the performance of the Brazilian soccer team! We could not expect less from the five-time champion.


----------



## yansa

I just was happy to see Brazil win and Neymar shoot a goal. 
Mexico was not easy to beat, so congratulations to both: We saw a very good match!


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for your kind reception :cheers:



Why-Why said:


> Congratulations to your niece, Eduardo! You made a very moving record of the ceremony. I hope she is able to get the teaching position worthy of her passion for language and literature.


Thank you, Why-Why, I will tell my niece 



yansa said:


> Another interesting city stroll, dear Eduardo - enjoyed it very much!
> This time my favourite building is the small one in #1818/2 and 3. kay:
> 
> Thank you for posting this great pic, my friend! I remember this scene very well.
> What a wonderful goal by Paulinho! kay:
> It's clear that the Brazilian team has many phantastic players, but my heart
> still belongs to Neymar. There's something in his smile...  (Women see
> football with different eyes... ).
> Monday we will see Brazil against Mexico, what a drama.  I wished, both could win!


Glad you enjoyed the images, dear yansa, and does Neymar smile? OK, you are a woman and notices these details (even when he is playing like a broken car...), and hope he can use this positive energy in the games too 



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful new sets, Eduardo!
> Congratulations to your niece for obtaining her university degree!
> Great university full of activity. The market gives the campus a lot of life; I suppose the prices are accessible.
> Those houses of the 30s are pretty. I like the color combination.
> Congratulations for the performance of the Brazilian soccer team! We could not expect less from the five-time champion.


Thank you for your kindness about brazilian team, dear Gratteciel, and you are right about accessible prices of that campus market kay:



yansa said:


> I just was happy to see Brazil win and Neymar shoot a goal.
> Mexico was not easy to beat, so congratulations to both: We saw a very good match!


Oh, yes, Mexico made a great game, and we see other teams making their best these days - right now I saw Switzerland vs Sweden while lunching, and with tense last minutes! Guess that Sport is the great winner of this World Cup :cheers:

OK, on previous page we started a stroll on some districts of our South Zone, not far from Downtown. We walked a little through Pinheiro Machado Street, and are back to it, seeing that neocolonial apartment building at left, on image bellow...



... with those small gardens on sidewalk, very used in residential districts, noting that this sidewalk has that "calcetaria" work with small stones, already commented in this thread:



Just in front of that neocolonial apartment building, on other side of the street, we see a long wall painted white, red and green...



... with a metallic gate where a coat of arms is clearly visible, while wooded hills can be seen in background:



We are seeing the stadium and part of club facilities of *Fluminense Futebol Clube* - as many clubs in Rio, this one has its own football team too, playing professionallly in many competitions, inside and outside Brazil. But, as other clubs, it has ballrooms, restaurants, swimming pools and other facilities attracting associated people, as social members paying monthly a tax to use all installations and, as they say, "be part of a great history in our football". To make a virtual tour and know more about it, please see http://www.fluminense.com.br/site/ 

A note for people interested about handsome football players: there is this link in that site to see the "elenco" - the cast of athletes, starting with Júlio Cesar, shirt number 22 - http://www.fluminense.com.br/o-time/futebol/profissional - curiously, this team is famous for this aspect, but they aren't only handsome men (some of them very young), they are good players with many trophies too kay:

In older times, this was knew as the "elite football club" in Rio, due to the exclusive neighborhood, but know it has fans among all social classes in Rio de Janeiro, although placed yet in a prestigious section to live in our city.

From outside we have these views of the grandstand, built in 1910s, and renewed many times, although keeping original style kay: :





We are now in the corner of Pinheiro Machado Street and Coelho Neto Street...



... meaning that, on other side of Pinheiro Machado Street, we will see the imposing building Fluminense Futebol Clube has as neighbor: a palace!

*To be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ We are approaching Palácio Guanabara, the XIXth Century residence of our beloved Princess Isabel (daughter of Dom Pedro II - she signed the freedom of all brazilian slaves, in May 1888), now used by the state governor: this part of Pinheiro Machado Street has many trees...





... and the palace appears with imposing presence, but elegance too, like a real lady:



The main facade:



When Princess Isabel lived here, this building was a little smaller, and around 1900 our republican government made a renewal according to the project of our Fine Arts School, so, it looks like other similar residential palaces from those times.

Closer views of this facade:









Any palace isn't complete without a monumental staircase for dramatic comings and goings of night balls:







*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Located in Laranjeiras District ("laranjeiras" means orange trees :colgate: ), this palace has two wings composing the symmetrical facade, and public visits have a main entrance through the south wing:














*
To be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Main Entrance hall for visitors in Guanabara Palace, with that typical Fine Arts Style of circa 1900, including red carpet:













I think this original pavement very interesting:







*To be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Reception Hall to check visitors is more modern, although with some traditional details remembering us this in a historic palace:

















OK, after the check in...





.. we are strolling back to the south wing main entrance hall...









... to see the formal european park of this palace, stay tuned for more :colgate:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Gorgeous palace and wonderful tour! :applause:


----------



## karlvan

lovely photo update...


----------



## Eduarqui

Skopje/Скопје;150065457 said:


> Gorgeous palace and wonderful tour! :applause:





karlvan said:


> lovely photo update...


Thank you, Skopje/Ckonje and karlvan, for your nice messages and appreciations :cheers:

Yesterday we had a first presentation of Guanabara Palace, and starting today we will walk around its famous grounds, to see the buildings and the beautiful park 

After leaving the south wing main entrance, we can enjoy the south side of the palace, painted white and light yellow (many times we call this light yellow a "vanilla cream" color)...



... with a charming simplicity I do enjoy (this is the original XIXth Century part of this palace, before republican government added those north and south wings in Fine Arts School style of circa 1900)...



... because we feel that, even being a palace, it was the residence for the private life of Princess Isabel, her husband Count d'Eu and their children - people more interested about _*discretion*_ than *pomp and circumstance* kay: :



From those windows above, looking to the southwest, it is possible to see the church of this palace and part of the yard with a small fountain, now partly used as parking lot:



Walking a little, we admire again part of the palace...



(^^ we can note above a yellow cab passing through the south gate in direction of the formal european park, in background)

... and the small fountain of "thinking ducks", without water at the time of our visit  (but we will see soon other fountain the way we want to see it :colgate:







*To be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ More views of the church in the south yard...



... and of side facade of Guanabara palace - original XIXth Century section can be seen at left, while the south wing added circa 1900 can be seen at right:



Tropical plants were always a deep interest for our Princess Isabel, as were for her grandmother, our Empress Maria Leopoldina:



The Church of Santa Teresinha, a charming historic part of Guanabara Palace, with its colonial style:







Its Main Entrance...



... invites us for a visit...



... including a carpet wityh the name of this church (to have a carpet on main entrance of any residence is very common in Brazil, eventually with phases like "Seja Bem Vindo" - Be Welcome):


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Inside the Church of Santa Teresinha, in Guanabara Palace:























Here is Santa Teresinha, on her Main Altar: 



*To be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Let's end our visit to the Church of Santa Teresinha...



... with this detail of the Baptistery, including the wonderful green and white stone of the baptismal font,...



... and the world outside...



... with the pressures of urban life: parked cars...



... and apartment buildings using intensively the land where, 150 years ago, existed only small farms and country houses:



The zoom of our camera brings details of those middle and upper middle classes apartment buildings, noting that the building at right is older (circa 1970), while the other, at left, has individual verandas much used since 1980s in our real estate merchandising to sell apartments with "a taste of single houses":



Stay tuned for our next step: a visit to the formal european park of Guanabara Palace :colgate:


----------



## yansa

What a wonderful palace, church and garden you showed us here in your updates, dear Eduardo! And superb pics too! :applause:


I loved the more simple parts of Palacio Guanabara, but also the details
as the stairs with red carpet, and the beautiful pavement! (More and more
I become a friend of such beautiful floors - you inspired me now to collect
pics of those floors in Viennese houses and one day do a whole update
with them. ). 



The Santa Theresinha Church is lovely, with lovely details as the windows,
statues and lamps. Wonderful trees when we look out of the church door!


Thank you for this excellent updates, dear friend - I'm looking forward for more!


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> What a wonderful palace, church and garden you showed us here in your updates, dear Eduardo! And superb pics too! :applause:
> 
> I loved the more simple parts of Palacio Guanabara, but also the details
> as the stairs with red carpet, and the beautiful pavement! (More and more
> I become a friend of such beautiful floors - you inspired me now to collect
> pics of those floors in Viennese houses and one day do a whole update
> with them. ).
> 
> The Santa Theresinha Church is lovely, with lovely details as the windows,
> statues and lamps. Wonderful trees when we look out of the church door!
> 
> Thank you for this excellent updates, dear friend - I'm looking forward for more!


Thank you for this kind message (and for your private message too kay, and I was sure you would enjoy this church, because can remember your devotion about *Thèrése of Lisieux*: in Brazil we call her *Santa Teresinha*, as you can see in these links - https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Teresinha_(desambiguação) and https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teresa_de_Lisieux (in portuguese)

This is her church in Rio de Janeiro, but we can find other churches with her image in Rio 

Hope to see this viennese floor collection you will create, and do you know there is people here that collects pieces of these floors? I have a few pieces, from renewed spaces where I went or used as student


----------



## yansa

(I hope our nice forum admins tolerate a little football-off-topic. )





Eduarqui said:


> Glad you enjoyed the images, dear yansa, and does Neymar smile?


Oh yes, he often does, and I think I'm not the only woman who's loving this. 





Eduarqui said:


> OK, you are a woman and notices these details (even when he is playing like a broken car...),


Where is he playing like a broken car?! :lol:
He made one very important goal for Brazil in the last match and did prepare
the second!  Brazil should thank him for this, and I too don't understand
that even the Brazilian press finds very critical and cruel words about Neymar. He is one of the most famous Brazilians, and he represents his country
to the world. In my opinion he does a quite good job. 





Eduarqui said:


> and hope he can use this positive energy in the games too


I too hope this, dear friend! kay:
A few words about the scene of the last match the whole world is talking about:
We should not forget that Neymar had broken his metatarsal bone in March
this year, and I really believe him that the footstep he got exactly on this
foot hurt him very much in the first moment. In Austria we too have football
experts who comment the WM (former famous players themselves), and they
shared my opinion.
Okay, Neymar rolled to and fro and even found strength to nearly elevate 

from the ground :lol: - his fans love him for this temperament! 
The funny videos we find about him in internet (I think of one with a goat
falling down :lol are so funny - he makes me laugh, and perhaps this is 

exactly what I need now. 



So, dear friend, all my thumbs are up for Brazil in this WM - I hope you make it,
and I hope Neymar will show a good performance and then also will get the
appreciation from his home country he deserves! kay:


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> Thank you for this kind message (and for your private message too kay, and I was sure you would enjoy this church, because can remember your devotion about *Thèrése of Lisieux*: in Brazil we call her *Santa Teresinha*, as you can see in these links - https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Teresinha_(desambiguação) and https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teresa_de_Lisieux (in portuguese)
> 
> This is her church in Rio de Janeiro, but we can find other churches with her image in Rio
> 
> Hope to see this viennese floor collection you will create, and do you know there is people here that collects pieces of these floors? I have a few pieces, from renewed spaces where I went or used as student


Dear friend, I adore Therese of Lisieux - I read a book about her life when
I was a very young woman.  Thank you so much to show a church which
is dedicated to this great Saint!


Oh, I hope I will find many open house doors to have the chance to do this
little collection!  Those floors are so beautiful, I wished they would be in use
until today.
You are very lucky to possess some pieces of these floors, Eduardo! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> (I hope our nice forum admins tolerate a little football-off-topic. )
> 
> (...)
> 
> So, dear friend, all my thumbs are up for Brazil in this WM - I hope you make it, and I hope Neymar will show a good performance and then also will get the appreciation from his home country he deserves! kay:


I'm sure our nice forum admins understand this season :cheers:

I read all your arguments, and understood your opinion: as I said on my PM, Neymar is a contradictory person, as we all are too, but sometimes he shows his worst side in the field. I do not approve the way he talks with other players, from brazilian team or from foreign teams, for example. And I think that, if he wants to be artist falling on the theater, then try a career there, not in the football ground, considered almost a sacred space among brazilians. 

But he can be a good guy too, and hope he can be part of a winning team this year, not the "diva or star" many people around him try to do, making his behavior less positive: there are positive acts in his personnal curriculum, not only controversies.

We hope our team can make more positive acts when visiting Russia or other countries, like these brazilian fans, visiting a children's hospital in Russia - the title says *Brazilian fans visit children with cancer and transform hospital in Russia into 'Copa bleachers'* - because many football players do same thing here, visiting brazilian hospitals and bringing gifts (shirts, toys) and happiness, and many of these football players aren't so famous :colgate::



Andrezito said:


> *Torcedores brasileiros visitam crianças com câncer e transformam hospital na Rússia em ‘arquibancada da Copa’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um grupo de torcedores brasileiros surpreendeu crianças com câncer de um hospital público em Samara, na Rússia, na véspera do jogo da seleção nas oitavas de final da Copa do Mundo.
> 
> Às 9h, enquanto as crianças recebiam medicamentos e passavam por sessões de quimioterapia, o grupo apareceu caracterizado como "doutores da alegria" vestidos de verde e amarelo. Eles trouxeram um saco de presentes – de óculos de palhaço a balões e bandeiras do Brasil.
> 
> Repetindo o gesto da torcida nos estádios, de gritar os nomes dos jogadores escalados para os jogos da Copa, os pequenos russos internados no "Hospital Infantil 1" também tiveram seus nomes gritados pelos brasileiros.
> 
> "Dimitri! Dimitri! Dimitri"
> 
> "Ivan! Ivan! Ivan!"
> 
> "Olga! Olga! Olga!"
> 
> Os que conseguiam se levantar foram acompanhar a trupe nos corredores do hospital e chegaram a jogar futebol com os brasileiros com balões infláveis.
> 
> Os demais receberam visitas e ganharam presentes nos próprios quartos.
> 
> "O mais marcante foi um menino com os movimentos bem limitados que tocou pandeiro para os brasileiros sambarem. Deu pra ver que ele achou o máximo os próprios movimentos terem criado um ritmo para as pessoas dançarem", disse a brasileira Ohana Berger, que estuda em Samara e atuou como tradutora voluntária entre os torcedores e os pacientes, médicos e familiares.
> 
> "Me fez pensar em como, às vezes, uma coisa besta para a gente é motivo de alegria para um menino como aquele."
> 'Patch Adams'
> 
> Por duas horas, os pequenos se fantasiaram com os mesmos apetrechos que os torcedores usam nas arquibancadas.
> 
> A surpresa foi divulgada, em russo, pela Prefeitura de Samara. A imprensa local descreveu a visita como uma "festa para as crianças".
> 
> O grupo, formado por médicos, empresários, estudantes e jornalistas, inicialmente resistiu a conversar com a BBC News Brasil.
> 
> "Isso não é marketing. Fizemos de coração. Não queremos que isso seja percebido como oportunismo porque não é e nunca quisemos divulgar. Você que nos achou. Nós fizemos com amor", diz o mastologista paulista Fernando Pontes, após concordar em receber a reportagem.
> 
> Antes da surpresa em Samara, o mesmo grupo tentou fazer visitas a hospitais em Moscou e São Petersburgo, mas não obteve autorização das instituições.
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Primeira coisa do tipo no hospital'*
> 
> Para outro dos torcedores-palhaços, a iniciativa funcionou como "um banho de cachoeira".
> 
> "De ambos os lados. Nós lavamos a alma. Perguntamos a uma das crianças se ela gostava de futebol e ela respondeu: 'sim, torço para o Brasil'", diz o publicitário José Ricardo Mannis.
> 
> "No começo elas estavam ressabiadas. Não estavam acostumadas. Depois se soltaram, jogaram bola com bexiga, teve gente que se emocionou, chorou, a reação foi muito linda", completa o empresário Bruno Zangari.
> 
> "Eu estudo isso e sei que a risada e a energia positiva ajudam na recuperação. Os estudos provam que o alto astral traz imunidade e recuperação. Quando saímos, as crianças estavam com outro semblante", diz o médico Pontes.
> 
> A reação das crianças contaminou pediatras e oncologistas do hospital, que aceita doações para manter suas atividades.
> 
> "Todos os médicos ficaram encantados e disseram que foi a primeira coisa do tipo que aconteceu neste hospital", diz a tradutora voluntária Ohana Berger. "E todas as crianças disseram que, além da Rússia, torciam para o Brasil."
> 
> Completo em https://www.bbc.com/portuguese/geral-44684865


^^ this report is from page 552 of our thread about 2018 World Cup: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=150092557#post150092557


----------



## yansa

Eduarqui said:


> I'm sure our nice forum admins understand this season :cheers:
> 
> I read all your arguments, and understood your opinion: as I said on my PM, Neymar is a contradictory person, as we all are too, but sometimes he shows his worst side in the field. I do not approve the way he talks with other players, from brazilian team or from foreign teams, for example.


It's a pity that I don't understand what he says!  But to me he doesn't seem
to be one of the players with the worst behaviour. Just think of Zlatan Ibrahimovic -
how rude he sometimes was with everybody around him (but even this man
has his good sides ). Or think of the biting Luis Suarez! :lol:
Compaired to others Neymar seems to be quite tame...





Eduarqui said:


> And I think that, if he wants to be artist falling on the theater, then try a career there, not in the football ground, considered almost a sacred space among brazilians.


But he isn't the only football player who sometimes makes these "Schwalben",
as we say here in Austria, which means "swallow" in direct translation, but
I think you call it "dive". 




Eduarqui said:


> But he can be a good guy too, and hope he can be part of a winning team this year, not the "diva or star" many people around him try to do, making his behavior less positive: there are positive acts in his personnal curriculum, not only controversies.


kay:
I don't feel him as arrogant, I think there still is much of the young boy in him

who came from a poor (or modest) background. For what he has reached
he has the right to be proud of (and thankful for this talent he was given).
A star alone doesn't make a team win. For this reason and for himself to feel
good and accepted I wish that he can be part of this good team in friendship
and cohesion. I really am looking forward to Friday and wish the best for
the Brazilian team! :cheers:




Eduarqui said:


> We hope our team can make more positive acts when visiting Russia or other countries, like these brazilian fans, visiting a children's hospital in Russia - the title says *Brazilian fans visit children with cancer and transform hospital in Russia into 'Copa bleachers'* - because many football players do same thing here, visiting brazilian hospitals and bringing gifts (shirts, toys) and happiness, and many of these football players aren't so famous :colgate::


Lovely pics of these nice Brazilian fans visiting the children's hospital! kay:
Thank you for showing this, dear Eduardo!


----------



## yansa

I just read in the news that the "National Museum" in Rio is nearly completely
destroyed by fire. 
A day of tears, not only for Brazil!


https://orf.at/stories/2453352/


----------



## Cœur

​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

yansa said:


> I just read in the news that the "National Museum" in Rio is nearly completely
> destroyed by fire.
> A day of tears, not only for Brazil!
> 
> 
> https://orf.at/stories/2453352/


Yeah, I read in the news too. What a waste! 200 years of history gone in just a few minutes hno: Very unfortunate. I hope everything is okay with our friend Roberto.


----------



## midrise

Devastating indeed....a lost for Rio/Brazil and the world, all the artifacts and history destroyed for ever....It was more than 200 years of history....www.museunacional.ufrj.br..


----------



## nataliabe

Even more than 200 years.. there were dinosaur fossils, 12.000 years old mummy ...


----------



## Kenni

So devastating. The palace now museum itself was a treasure. The home of the Portuguese monarchs in Brazil and then later the Brazilian Emperors residence. 

Emperor Dom Pedro II became Emperor of Brazil at age 5 and reigned all his life from that palace til his death. After his death the monarchy was abolished in 1889.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very sad news. Without a doubt, a huge loss for all of us.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;151925270 said:


> Yeah, I read in the news too. What a waste! 200 years of history gone in just a few minutes hno: Very unfortunate. I hope everything is okay with our friend Roberto.


I'm in great sorrow about Eduardo, George, because it's not like him to be away from
the forum for such a long period.
I can only hope it's a holiday stay at a place far from internet...


----------



## Eduarqui

yansa said:


> I'm in great sorrow about Eduardo, George, because it's not like him to be away from
> the forum for such a long period.
> I can only hope it's a holiday stay at a place far from internet...


Hi, yansa, I saw your private messages, thank you for support and kind words, dear friend: I can say for you and everyone there that I am fine, working more than ever in a project for territorial planning in all State of Rio de Janeiro (92 counties), and hope to present some results next future in this thread 

Thank you all for messages above bringing support in this hard moment for my city, my country and world civilization, due to the destruction by fire of our national museum, and a destruction brought to our time by negligence of who was responsible for its conservation  . I had two days without force to do anything, after seeing the disaster, and hope this will bring a lesson for our local authorities. Meanwhile, our community, with help of international institutions, is trying to recover the museum till its original glory, and we all will stay doing our best for this, maybe in next future I will show everything about this effort here, my friends.

I read your messages above about modern architecture in Rio de Janeiro, and today will go on with that stroll on Guinle Park, presenting detais of its 1950s apartment buildings  :



This building at left is more recent, from 1980s or 1990s, I guess, and has a charming frontyard garden: 







*To be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ OK, back to 1950s Modernism, with "cobogó walls" (ventilation with special bricks with holes forming drawings), pilotis, glass walls, suspended gardens and more:













When visiting this building, we can rest in a public glass hall...



... with a classic "Barcelona Chair" from 1929, created by Mies van der Rohe, but, being in Rio, there is a "tropical twist" for the color  :



Pilotis is a "you must have" item from 1950s, suspending the block over the soil, creating open space for residents and visitors ....



... and, from its public protected space, when can see other constructions, and new ones, imagining why they haven't pilotis too  :



*To be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Public area under the pilotis is so spacious, and so well gifted by natural light, that it can include charming tropical gardens for our joy (you don't need to be a resident to visit this lovely space):









Well, from this public area we have more views of late XXth Century and early XXIth Century apartment towers built in a situation of aggressive land speculation wishing profits and overcrowded urban land, but I need to show this part of Rio, even without enjoying the result...





... but I hope to see more architects and great builders here inspired by the good example of Guinle Park, its civilized approach of urban land and consideration for a less anonymous world:









*To be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Guinle Park is in Laranjeiras District, and there are some hills - giant rocks, with same geological origin of famous Sugar Loaf - nearby, as we can note:



From natural world of rocks to artificial world of architecture, 1950s version:











Gardens trying to educate parking lots:



1950s apartments with other "you must have" item from those days - the brise-soleil:





People living in these apartments have this view of the park, with that lake we saw on previous page (ducks, swams, pigeons and cats as neighbors  ):





*To be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ How 1950s imagined the future, with apartment blocks...



... close to green land and playgrounds:





A last look at Guinle Park, showing some architectural details (with good help of natural world, we must say):















Going out of Guinle Park, and using same gate where we entered on previous page:







... and seeing a last remarkable view of natural world brought to modern architecture, in a very small detail:





My friends, on next update we will visit the ground floor with shops of a charming gay tropical blue modernist building on the neighboring street of Guinle Park 

And, before this update, I hope to go back till july 2018 to see all updates in your threads since then, I am very curious about visual news in your places 

So, till next, and best wishes


----------



## Eduarqui

My friends, before closing my present connection, I am bringing back some images of our National Museum in Quinta da Boa Vista presented before in this thread - guess it was in 2016 - the building could survive, although losing its roof and almost everything inside (teams are working to recover some surviving itens under the ashes, and we heard some hopeful news about here), and the park with sapucaia trees, gardens with red vases and monumental main gate are intact too:



















Main entry of the National Museum, before the fire...



... with the famous Bendegó Meterorite in the Hall that survived intact to the fire and became a symbol of our determination to recover the museum - we can see many students around, because all our schools had guided tours to the museum, and it was a deep disgust to see the sadness of our students when hearing about the fire (but they will have back their beloved place, we will work for this):



Thanks again for your kind words above, when speaking about this disaster, and I do hope to show our recovered museum in next future.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I'm glad to see that you are back. kay: I like the fact that the city it's kind a "soaked" into greenery. That is very pleasant for the eye, but for the soul too.


----------



## yansa

*Dear Eduardo, I'm so glad to see you are back !!* :banana: 
Really was in sorrow because of your long absence.


I will see your and all other updates here tomorrow and also answer your messages
tomorrow, because today I want to post something about Mabon, which
would be too late tomorrow.
Having made a new necklace yet today, to do this update is the last "work"
I'm able to do today (my neck is protesting already.


----------



## Romashka01

Welcome back, Eduardo!  

Great update! I especially like this 1950s modernism! https://i.postimg.cc/d1ZqkLZz/DSC02385.jpg and this one kay:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

welcome back! those pilotis remind me of this estate in london i used to live near, although they create a rather more successful and welcoming garden space underneath!


----------



## yansa

So now I've seen all your recent updates, dear friend! 
I whish you much luck and success with your territorial planning project that
kept you busy such a long time! 



The (partly, as we now know) destruction of the National Museum is a tragedy -
but at the same time I can feel the will of all people there to build and reconstruct
as well the building and also the collection (though, very sadly, there for
sure are many things that are lost forever and cannot be replaced).


A few days after this fire I visited our Museum of Natural History, and for the
first time I realized how many of our precious minerals are from Brazil. 
I would have nothing against it that every Austrian museum that has
something from Brazil would donate some pieces to the new museum in Rio.
Many countries worldwide should do that! This would accelerate the builiding
of a new collection (supplementing the pieces that have survived the fire)!


I enjoyed your updates about the interesting and human apartment buildings
of Guinle Park very much, Eduardo! The buildings themselves and the close
park (so much wonderful green!) makes this a very good place for living.


----------



## Why-Why

Great to have you back, Eduardo! You were sorely missed, and we hope you will keep us updated on the aftermath of that terrible Museum fire. And I did enjoy your tour of Guinle Park. "Gardens trying to educate parking lots" ... I must remember that one!


----------



## capricorn2000




----------



## Gratteciel

*Merry Christmas, dear Eduardo!* 


Mexico City - Manacar Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Merry Christmas to you,Eduardo! Best wishes from Lviv!


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Dear friends, thank you all for these nice messages, and hope you are entering 2019 in a great way.

As you know, I have been very busy due to my work - territorial planning for the State of Rio de Janeiro,where I live (Rio de Janeiro is the capital city of our state) -, but before Christmas I visited a very popular market here, with goods from brazilian northeast region, called "Feira dos Nordestinos" (nordestino is someone born in the northern region - my father, for example), in São Cristóvão District (my office is there),and will show my tour around, including the thematic Christmas Tree and Crib  :

The building without roof where this market was placed:





In the main entrance I saw these colorful umbrellas making me remember "Les Parapluies de Lviv" from our friend Romashka  :







(^^ very sunny days since december in Rio, with temperatures near 40° Celsius)

OK, let's see inside, and it's almost Christmas Day when we came here:











One of many Christmas Trees inside, decorated with Arts and Crafts from brazilian northeast region:









*to be continued...*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Inner space for temporary expositions, let's take a look  :







A charming miniature landscape shows the birth of Jesus Christ in the hinterland of brazilian northeast region, where there are fewer rains than in the southern region (not a desert, but almost one) - we will see the people welcoming his birthday too, with typical parties outdoors:

























*to be continued...*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ This temporary exposition is presenting a typical modest rural house from brazilian northeast region - not exactly a reproduction, but a model of one, with rooms in line giving idea of dimensions and furnitures inside - I do enjoy the sensibility of these inner spaces and the memories they tell, as you all will see in many objects around: 



























(exposition included a dried Christmas Tree, made with natural branches from that region, dried due to lack of rains, but still alive  )











*to be continued...*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ More items from this temporary exposition inside Feira Nordestina, including a model truck with "retirantes" (people from the northeast, comong in trucks to the southern region, searching for jobs and surviving, a common happening in 1950s and 1960s here in Brazil):



















(^^ a pestle used for grinding grains, very common in rural houses)



OK, we will see what to shop here  :



*to be continued...*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ If we want useful regional items with charming style for our houses (pans for the kitchen, furniture for the veranda, carpets for the living room,etc.), or lovely souvenirs, or regional food (excellent cheese, candies, dried meat and brazilian nuts, I do recommend), then Feira Nordestina is the place to go, and explains why so many tourists can be seen here:







(^^ pink soda is what we need to drink, believe me, and this one comes from the State of Maranhão, being very popular, receiving the name of Jesus - not considered a lack of respect here, because his name is very respected)





(^^ OK, not everything here is regional: many people enjoy rock and roll  )













(^^ there is room for sexy items too, like those famous brazilian life guards on the beaches, called "guarda vidas" here  )



(^^ these regional marionettes are lovely  )

*to be continued...*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ More suggestions for a good shopping in Feira Nordestina...



... including these chairs made with recycled tires- they are very comfortable because rubber is soft:



There are many restaurants and snack bars (mainly with regional food) in Feira Nordestina:



Bargains attract shoppers, in this example, looking for carpets:



There is a Christmas Crib, in natural size, under this tent for musical presentations, with Maria,Joseph and Jesus as northeast peasants with regional hats:















*to be continued...*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Walking inside colorful and joyful Feira Nordestina:



















(^^ delicious variety of brazilian northeast cheese :eat: )





Battery of my camera collapsed right here, and I couldn't take pictures of my lunch here, so sorry... bit I will end this tour with some evocative images of springtime-to-summer season in Rio de Janeiro, please see bellow.


----------



## Eduarqui

Pictures taken from my parents' apartment in Grajaú, North Zone of Rio de Janeiro.

- moon over the Pyramid of Grajaú, a rock:





- images of last lunar eclipse of 2018, guess it was in september or october:







(^^ Moon and planet Mars)







(^^ Mars looks now like a tiny star)

- rainny day with rainbow showing contrasts of urban landscape in Rio de Janeiro:















(^^ in background we see a "favela")

- a brazilian hawk, rare to see in town, strolling on the rooftop of this apartment building, with pigeons observing the "parade":























- rainbow last November 26th, bringing good luck for my day  :





- explosion of red in this flamboyant tree, bringing gaiety for this grey apartment tower:







Hope you could enjoy these updates, and till friday this week I hope to see all your updates, my friends: best wishes and till soon


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Rio


----------



## openlyJane

Are all of those locally made cheeses? For some reason I don't associate Brazil with cheese.


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks everyone for visiting this thread :colgate:



openlyJane said:


> Are all of those locally made cheeses? For some reason I don't associate Brazil with cheese.


Yes, they are locally made cheeses: guess there is cheese everywhere in the world (at least where exists milk, although I heard about cheese done without it, but never saw one), but some places are more famous for doing it than others - France is the more obvious example we all can remember. 

I do recommend our cheese - not famous, but with good taste -, especially the "queijo de minas", a humid white cheese (you need to keep it on the refrigerator) made in the State of Minas Gerais you can eat with bread but with meals too, because it can be mixed with spices, like a gourmet pate.


----------



## openlyJane

^^

We are exposed to mainly European cheeses here in Britain. I'm not sure if I've ever had a cheeses from elsewhere in the world. I do use the Indian product _paneer_ in curries, though.

Do you get British cheeses in Brazil?

I love cheese!


----------



## Eduarqui

openlyJane said:


> ^^
> 
> We are exposed to mainly European cheeses here in Britain. I'm not sure if I've ever had a cheeses from elsewhere in the world. I do use the Indian product _paneer_ in curries, though.
> 
> Do you get British cheeses in Brazil?
> 
> I love cheese!


Yes, I already saw and eat british cheese (a long time ago, guess it was around mid 1990s), because there is a famous store in Rio, called Lidador, importing products from everywhere, and sometimes I make a delicious visit inside: portuguese and french wines, canned fish from Russia or Thailand, candies from Germany, cookies from Denmark, etc. And there are many oriental groceries with products from Japan and China in Rio (recently korean products became visible too, including ice creams - it is summer here now).

I remember your cheese, in a little round wood box, a lovely presentation for the product: a popular comment here says that we feel interest about british products because they are usually well packaged  . It isn't so common to find british cheese in Rio as we find imported french cheese, but be sure we know about it, and the british tea, for sure, drunk in many houses :cheers:

PS: I love cheese too, and some time ago I presented the store in Guapimirim (small town where I live, not far from Rio) where I buy my cheese , called "Império dos Queijos" (Empire of Cheeses) :colgate:


----------



## yansa

Welcome back, Eduardo! 
I come here as the third declared cheese lover. 
Thank you for your great update with so many details to explore!
Loved the nice Chrismas tree in #1925, the lovely crib, the rural house, the marionettes,
of course all the delicious looking cheese kay:, the rainbow pics, scenes
with hawk and pigeons and your personal double rainbow on November 26th. 
I see in Brazil you have a beverage called "Gabriela".
Somewhere in #1926 I detected the mushroom "Amanita muscaria". I really
don't know it - does this mushroom grow in Brazil too? Or is this just a seasonal
item like we have our "Fliegenpilz" as luck bringer around the change of years?
Hope to see you in forum more often in the future, dear friend! :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Again, nice and interesting pics! kay: 
one of my favorites this time 

I love cheese too 
Many thanks,Eduardo!


----------



## Why-Why

Love that set from the market, Eduardo! I'm a big fan of cheese too. I shall definitely inquire if any Brazilian cheese is sold at our local specialty cheese store.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful and very interesting update, Eduardo. Thank you!


----------



## Eduarqui

Romashka01 said:


> Merry Christmas!
> Boas Festas!
> Feliz Natal
> E prospero Ano Novo!


Dear Romashka, I would love to be so talented to write in foreign idioms as you are, you gave a very lovely message, thank you  .

As you and more friends bring these lovely messages for Christmas and New Year Eve, I will show here some photographs I took in Rio de Janeiro and Guapimirim (the small town where I live, 80 km distant from Rio) those recent days - among the best days of the year form me 

First a glimpse of Christmas Decorations with lights in the apartment tower where my parents lived, situated in Grajaú District, North Zone of Rio (almost 10 km from downtown):







Apartment buildings use to be administred as condominiums, and their residents pay a monthly fare for conservation, cleaning, etc. Part of this money is used for seasonal decorations, and Christmas is THE SEASON to show the joy of residents :cheers:

Main entry from the street receives many lights and ornaments for the season:





Many apartment buildings have a garden on the ground, between the street and the main entry, and here we see a toy train with Santa Claus, it really works and makes the joy of children (many children live in this tower) and adults, for sure:







There isn't snow in Rio - and it's summer now in southern hemisphere, where Rio de Janeiro, Capetown and Sidney are situated -, but we can find a way to remember there is snow each Christmas around the world, with a little help of this inflatable snow man  :







Let's walk a little around...



... waiting to see Santa Claus using his toy train:





*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Enjoying lights in the main entry of that apartament tower where my parents lived:





This 2019-2020 season it was included a laser machine with special effects over the tapestry where we walk to enter (no danger, this is not a martian laser weapon from 1950s), and the result is very beautiful, with many changings:













A funny moment for our Santa Claus:



Lights...



...and a beautiful classic Christmas Crib:





More details, including other Santa Claus (inflatable as that snow man):













The toy train with Santa Claus is moving already  :







Light is a very popular feature this season, and here two houses on a nearby street are using them too:









*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

I had my Christmas Night at home, in Guapimirim, and I do not use lights for ornamentation because this could be disturbing for animals living among the darkness of the woods, but a nice event happens each early summer there, exactly at Christmas Time - afternoon sun makes shadows of the trees over the walls of the house, and I call this event "My Christmas Abstract Trees"  :









I have the Christmas Crib that belonged to my parents (I can remember perfectly where my mother found the pieces in the store, back in 1969), and now I place this special remembrance at home, close to a portrait of my parents on their Christmas Natural Tree, back in 2010:



And I use some modest ways to remember the season around the World, like these small white stones (called "seixos" in Brazil) to bring a "Christmas Abstract Snow" till my woods  :





At the end of the afternoon, and till the night of December 24th, I made a modest Christmas dinner to remember the day of peace and fraternity:













After dinner I eat italian panettone (Made in Brazil, this very famous bread with dried fruits is very very popular here) and walnuts, as my parents done since I was a child. They included many other delicatessen but, living alone, I do not include many more things - this year I used vanilla and chocolate cookies to complete the "Ceia de Natal" (Christmas Dinner):



December 25th is the day to appreciate the glory of life because a child was born and, as I do all the time, water with special organic sugar was offered for the hummingbirds livind around the house:









^^ It isn't easy to register a hummingbird, because they are very fast when flying, but I hope you can identify a green one enjoying the day around this drinking fountain made for them 

*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ I hadn't much time to register Christmas Season this 2019-2020 in Rio, due to the surgery I was waiting for, but I could walk in Guapimirim and make some photographs. This late 1950s house, now used as a commercial building offering arts and crafts lessons, attracted my attention with its original Christmas Tree:





(^^ many words are presented: Love, Peace, Family, Fraternity, etc.)

I went till the Church of Nossa Senhora da Conceição Aparecida...



... in front of the small railway station of Parada Modelo (nearly 3 km distant from Guapimirim Town Center) ...



(^^ image of the saint for Christmas appears in the big board above)

... to enjoy the ornamentation, including the Crib, each church makes this season:



















(^^ I made these images on December 21th, a saturday - the image of Jesus Christ as a baby is placed on the crib only at December 24th midnight, during a commemorative mass, as traditional in many places)













A small chapel inside other building (not the main building of the church) is ready to receive Christmas, but I couldn't make a detailed register because a lady was praying with louder voice near the image of Maria, Mother of Jesus Christ, and in this case I would be inconvenient hearing what she was talking with the saint, so, I hope to show this lovely altar other time  : 







Otherwise I could register the small pool with japanese fish, outside those buildings, where there is other image of Nossa Senhora (Our Lady), while the gardener was resting (he was taking care of this place when I came in):







*to be continued*


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ I made a short trip among some places of Guapimirim to see public spaces with Christmas Decoration.

This is Praça da Emancipação (Emancipation Square), where each saturday happens a nice organic food fair, and you will note recycled plastic bottles used for the decoration here:







(^^ summer, the season for informal clothes here  )

This is Praça Paulo Terra (name of a famous celebrity from old times in this small town, he was rich and donated many things to the community), with a white tent where a chorus was expected for a presentation on the night of December 24th, and we will see a lovely "Santa Claus House" in this square too - I visited this square in the morning, but at night it has a lot of people, light and smiles, now it looks a little empty:

























(^^ we can pose as Santa Claus putting our heads on that hole  )





The building with the office of our mayor and other municipal offices has decorations for the season too...



... and, in front of this building, Estação Cambucás Shopping Center (a small open mall, very cozy) has decorations too:







Well, my Christmas this 2019 hadn't much events, I remained at home most of time, and it was a quiet and calm time for me, hope you could enjoy this register, and later I will see how Christmas happened in other places around the World, thanks for your visit


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> My dear friends,thank you all for these kind messages of Christmas and New Year Eve, I'm glad to be back after the surgery I done last december 30th. Everything happened in a good way, although with a little pain yet in my head, but hope to see this completed solved till next week.


I'm really glad to hear that, Roberto. I wish you fast recovery and a good health.


----------



## yansa

I'm glad to read that your surgery belongs to the past now, dear friend. :hug: 
A happy and healthy year 2020 to you! 

You show us lovely Christmas impressions from Guapimirim, loved the churches,
cribs, Christmas trees and Christmas sceneries.
How lucky you are to have hummingbirds near you can feed! 
What you call "My Christmas Abstract Trees" is very beautiful.

You give so much love and attention to everything you see - here we would
call that "Achtsamkeit", which fills many books we can buy here now and is
"in fashion" since several years. I consider this a very important ability -
you have it!


----------



## openlyJane

What a lovely prayer for Silvia's sight, Eduardo. A touching gesture.


----------



## Why-Why

Fascinating documentary of a Southern Hemisphere Christmas, Eduardo. I particularly liked your "abstract" Christmas tree decorations at your house ... the play of sunlight on your wall, the white pebbles. May you enjoy the best of health in 2020.


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely pictures! 

I especially like the photos of the Church of Nossa Senhora da Conceição Aparecida and the Christmas Crib that belonged to your parents



Italian panettone looks almost like traditional Ukrainian Easter Cake




Eduarqui said:


> Dear Romashka, I would love to be so talented to write in foreign idioms as you are, you gave a very lovely message, thank you  .


I just Googled this


----------



## 177625

I love your thread. It is such an authentic experience of Rio and beyond! Your posts have very detailed descriptions and I appreciate that you let us catch a glimpse of your intimacy.... that makes it so personal and I feel I am traveling around Rio with you. It really does not get any better.

Thank you, Eduardo.


----------



## yansa

Hoping to see new pics from you soon, dear Eduardo!


----------



## yansa

Where are you, dear friend? I'm in sorrow!!


----------



## openlyJane

Eduardo,

Silvia says she has responded to your PMS...if you could check your folder.


----------



## christos-greece

I would like to see more photos too, Eduardo


----------



## yansa

Thank you, Jane! Eduardo and I are in Mail contact now.


----------

